# DCL picture of the day



## MickeyAnne

Well, I I love looking at all the beautiful pictures that are posted over on the theme parks board so I thought it would be fun to start a picture thread here too!  The rules are, you can only post one picture a day and it can be of anything DCL!  Easy and fun right?!?!?

I'll start.





Palm trees and the Wonder - Life doesn't get better than this!


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Dw and DDs at CC on out 04 Thanksgiving Western sailing....


----------



## Bethipooh4

Ok I am totally computer helpless, is there a easy way to explain to me how to post a picture? We have our digital pics from our June 5th 4 night Wonder saved, but how would I post one here?


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Go to www.photobucket.com, the upload the pics there. When the pic is there highlight the "img" line and copy. Then past right under your post....good luck!


----------



## soccercruiser87

LAMPSKIES said:
			
		

> Dw and DDs at CC on out 04 Thanksgiving Western sailing....



what a good looking family LAMPSKIES    

also, great picture MickeyAnne


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Thanks soccercruiser....wonder if bethipoo figured it out?


----------



## soccercruiser87

LAMPSKIES said:
			
		

> Thanks soccercruiser....wonder if bethipoo figured it out?



we'll soon find out...


----------



## dairyou

I hope this works...we've had this picture on our desktop for a long time!

Deb


----------



## Verandah Man

Not that I am one bit proud about this photo or anything (LOL!!!), but here is a photo of me pushing the button, as we were leaving Castaway Cay, to sound the Magic's horn, during our January 2005 cruise.


----------



## dairyou

Why is my picture so big?

Deb


----------



## Verandah Man

dairyou said:
			
		

> Why is my picture so big?
> 
> Deb




Because you didn't reduce the size before posting it.


----------



## LAMPSKIES

If you are using photobucket go to edit and reduce size and it will copy smaller......


----------



## dairyou

Ahhh...okay...let me try!  Thanks everyone!

Deb


----------



## dairyou

Tah dah....I did it 

Deb


----------



## jrabbit

LAMPSKIES said:
			
		

> Dw and DDs at CC on out 04 Thanksgiving Western sailing....


Lamskies, isn't there are law about marrying someone underage where you live? You said your DW is in the picture. They all look so young (and they're cute too!!)


----------



## LAMPSKIES

@ Jrabbit.....I'm sure DW would give you a big hug!!

  Verandahman.......nothing wrong with a little bragging......


----------



## Bethipooh4

Not yet...lol

waiting for DH to get home in case I screw it up.


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everybody
I have so many pictures from my cruise a couple of months ago, and i cant wait to put a new one up every day.  Heres one of my favorites.






Ahh the Key West sunset.  What more is there to say.
I hope this works cause im not really sure how to transfer the pictures.


----------



## Verandah Man

Invisible Penguinboy said:
			
		

> hey everybody
> I have so many pictures from my cruise a couple of months ago, and i cant wait to put a new one up every day.  Heres one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh the Key West sunset.  What more is there to say.
> I hope this works cause im not really sure how to transfer the pictures.





Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## Q's My Princess

What a great idea!!

Here is our disboard group on the 1st Panama Canal crossing!  ARRRGH!


----------



## LAMPSKIES

We are sailing again in 151 days!!! I think I have enough pics to post 'till then and I must take 400 to keep it going!!!


----------



## Laurajean1014

DCL on the Travel Channel Tonight at 7:00 pm.  Stay tuned.


----------



## wdwmom2

Invisible Penguinboy said:
			
		

> hey everybody
> I have so many pictures from my cruise a couple of months ago, and i cant wait to put a new one up every day.  Heres one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh the Key West sunset.  What more is there to say.
> I hope this works cause im not really sure how to transfer the pictures.



What a gorgeous picture!!!!

Here is DH and I in Animator's Palate, I think!!!


----------



## MickeyAnne

wdwmom2 said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous picture!!!!
> 
> Here is DH and I in Animator's Palate, I think!!!




Nice picture - but I believe that you are at Tritons!


----------



## wdwmom2

MickeyAnne said:
			
		

> Nice picture - but I believe that you are at Tritons!



You're probably right!!!!    But I felt like I was in la la land  .


----------



## georgeat

The cliff divers in Acapulco start here




And end up here


----------



## lbgraves

What fun!  There are so many!!!  Here is one that I just love from our last cruise.  Alice realized that DD moved her head at the last second and offered to take another with her.  I was perfectly happy with the shot that I had.


----------



## smchan

Stage photography is challenging due to the lighting and action, so I'm always pleased when I find the rare keeper.   This one I particularly like because the expression on the performers face screams "I'm having fun!", and I think the composition ain't half bad either.






Sam


----------



## tinksdad

Great pictures! Here is a moon shot from our starboard side veranda on the 10 day Christmas cruise!! The weather was gorgeous!!


----------



## dzneprincess

thank you!


----------



## taeja71

Found this picture out on the www and thought this had to be a once in a life time event for DCL. Die hard cruisers waiting for their pins/vouchers on the recent May Repo cruise. Please don't flame me. It's a compliment to you diehard DCL sailors.  

10:20pm: O.k. I gotta clarify things. This pic was taken by the husband of the founder of www.mousesavers.com (monthy e-mail newsletter on every thing Disney). They took the trip too and even the DH was taken back by the pin trading fiasco.


----------



## challada

Here she is looking over Mazatlan (thanks Frank for taking us to the hill to take this shot)!


----------



## lbgraves

tinksdad said:
			
		

> Great pictures! Here is a moon shot from our starboard side veranda on the 10 day Christmas cruise!! The weather was gorgeous!!



That looks like a painting!!!   Just beautiful.


----------



## lbgraves

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Found this picture out on the www and thought this had to be a once in a life time event for DCL. Die hard cruisers waiting for their pins/vouchers on the recent May Repo cruise. Please don't flame me. It's a compliment to you diehard DCL sailors.



If you found that online, then it has to have been posted by the crazy ebay seller who posted the special pins for sale right on the "Wonder" as it was sailing thru the canal.      Too bad they spent all that money & didn't even know what ship they were on.


----------



## PizzieDuster

lbgraves said:
			
		

> If you found that online, then it has to have been posted by the crazy ebay seller who posted the special pins for sale right on the "Wonder" as it was sailing thru the canal.      Too bad they spent all that money & didn't even know what ship they were on.


 

Or too bad they spent all that money to sleep on the floor


----------



## Bethipooh4

Ok I have them saved to photobucket, but when I add them to the post and preview the pic, it is HUGE.....

Help


----------



## dairyou

Beth,

If you look on page 1 everyone explained to me how to reduce the size.  Just make sure you don't reduce it too small.  If you do, you can't reverse it back.  I made that mistake 

Deb


----------



## taeja71

Bethipooh4 said:
			
		

> Ok I have them saved to photobucket, but when I add them to the post and preview the pic, it is HUGE.....
> 
> Help



I sent you a pm.


----------



## OurDogCisco

tinksdad said:
			
		

> Great pictures! Here is a moon shot from our starboard side veranda on the 10 day Christmas cruise!! The weather was gorgeous!!



Now that is beautiful...


----------



## castoff

These pictures are BEAUTIFUL !! This is a picture of us this past November when we got married at Castaway Cay.


----------



## debloco

Great idea for a thread!  This is Serenity Bay (Adult Beach on Castaway Cay)


----------



## Verandah Man

Since I posted my picture yesterday of me pushing the Magic's horn button, I thought I had better give my DW equal billing. This is a photo of my DW Hazel just seconds after she pushed the button to sound the Magic's horn as we were leaving Castaway Cay during our "early" 30th Wedding Anniversary Cruise this past January.


----------



## castoff

Sign that was at Castaway Cay this past November.


----------



## UGAFan0829

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Not that I am one bit proud about this photo or anything (LOL!!!), but here is a photo of me pushing the button, as we were leaving Castaway Cay, to sound the Magic's horn, during our January 2005 cruise.



You have every right to be proud of that one, Verandah Man!!


----------



## UGAFan0829

tinksdad said:
			
		

> Great pictures! Here is a moon shot from our starboard side veranda on the 10 day Christmas cruise!! The weather was gorgeous!!



WOW!  That picture looks unreal.  You should enter that into a photo contest.  That is just beautiful!


----------



## GrumpyMom1

Great pictures everyone!

Here's one of the Magic leaving San Pedro on 5/28


----------



## maelcu

The Wonder in Feb 2005


----------



## Bethipooh4

Still a little bit big, but I am happy to be able to post...thank you Taeja for you help,it all made perfect sense to me.
<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b128/Bethipooh4/100_0659.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## goofymama

tinksdad said:
			
		

> Great pictures! Here is a moon shot from our starboard side veranda on the 10 day Christmas cruise!! The weather was gorgeous!!



What an absolutely gorgeous picture thinksdad!!!!!  You should enter it into a photo contest or something!


----------



## bpicard9

The Magic's first visit to Antigua - September 21, 2004, DD's 5th birthday


----------



## NowaSki

Our Cinderella enjoying the Magic:


----------



## WMILLER86

The picture in my signature below was at a seaside cafe at Grand Cayman.


----------



## MickeyAnne

Here is my day 2;





DBF and I at Tritons..


----------



## challada

Wow, these are all so gorgeous...just got off two weeks ago and now I want back on!  PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE!!!

Okie Dokie, second picture post:
Sail Away Party on Inaugural Mexican Cruise


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Here are a couple of the infamous "Ron (Lampy) Bon Jovi" and group known to sail on the Thanksgiving Westerns.....LOL


----------



## lbgraves

Here is one of DD waiting to get started on our first sea day.


----------



## smchan

Continuing my show picture theme, here's one the ladies might like.


----------



## Momeska

Oooooooh....baby!!!


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everyone-
i love looking at all these pictures they are awesome.  its great that everyone is sharing and i hope we keep this thread alive for a while.
heres my day two pic.  i went with a group of about 70 people and these are the kids i spent most of my time with.  im the cool 16 year old in the middle hanging out with 13 year olds (oh well i still had a blast).  






cant wait to post my next one tomorow!


----------



## smchan

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Here is one of DD waiting to get started on our first sea day.



A picture similar to this is in my mental photo journal of pictures to replicate next time I sail.  I like the idea of a back-lit profile in the porthole.

I do have one like it from Disney World.  A profile shot of my son and his cousin looking at the castle from the Magic Kingdom entrance.  The profile of their faces fill the left and right sides with Main St and the castle in the middle.  My sister-in-law matted and framed it for me and wrote - in a whimsical style - "when you wish upon a star..."

Sam


----------



## Hygiene99

The Magic docked in Curacao...


----------



## MandyMommytoReaghan

Although I don't have any pictures to post, I wanted to comment eveyone on their pictures and let everyone know they have very beautiful families   I really enjoyed the scenery pictures as well. I love putting faces on the names as I read the posts  The pic posted by Tinksdad is absolutely breathtaking! Verandah Man, if I were lucky enough to get to push the button I would show it off to. Thats definite bragging rights


----------



## Hygiene99

taeja71 said:
			
		

> Found this picture out on the www and thought this had to be a once in a life time event for DCL. Die hard cruisers waiting for their pins/vouchers on the recent May Repo cruise. Please don't flame me. It's a compliment to you diehard DCL sailors.
> 
> 10:20pm: O.k. I gotta clarify things. This pic was taken by the husband of the founder of www.mousesavers.com (monthy e-mail newsletter on every thing Disney). They took the trip too and even the DH was taken back by the pin trading fiasco.





No one told us so we missed the sleep over...LOL
  But did end up with all but one of the pins... lol

Thanks to the "DIS" Network onboard...


----------



## Masonpips

Our first Disney Cruise in 2002 - heading to the Halloween DIS family trick-or-treat


----------



## wdwmom2

OK, here is my 2nd day pic.  My DH and DD's enjoying the lunch once we boarded.  Notice the BIG shrimp!!!!!!!


----------



## Q's My Princess

Here is our family with Minnie on the Panama Canal Repo cruise!


----------



## dzneprincess

Ok here is my favorite picture from last year, Sept 22, 2004 aboard the Wonder...after hurrucane Ivan and just a few days before Jeanne......if you didn't know there was a hurricane out there you'd never know there was a hurricane...sigh....just beautiful!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I have many.... but this is a start:

From the Repo Cruise






Debbie


----------



## GOVAC24

Love this thread!!!! Everyone has such great pics!!! Here's our contribution!


----------



## cristit14

Here is DS on the bus almost to port.


----------



## pppiglet

From my DS cell phone!


----------



## diznylnd

We had an unexpected stop at South Carolina on our 4 day 9-12-04 cruise, so we went to the S.C. Aquarium. To our surpirse this fish with a Mickey Head on it's tail swam by. 

TTFN


----------



## dairyou

Here's my picture for day two...






Deb


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Enjoying a Mickey Bar on the Verandah....






Kids can make ice-cream look so good!


----------



## Verandah Man

Karen, that pic is adorable of Kaitlin!!!   

Since it's a new day, and I'm up bright and early, and I do mean early, I thought I would post my pic of the day. This pic was taken before we boarded the Magic for the very first time back in August 2003. Little did I know, that cruising with DCL was going to become an addiction, LOL!!!


----------



## castoff

Here is my picture of the day..........caught the sunrise from our verandah.


----------



## castoff

Here is my picture of the day..........caught the sunrise from our verandah.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

Andy,
     That is a nice picture of you and your family.  You are right about DCL.  Once your cruse with them you just keep going back.  Have a good day everyone.  Now off to work I go so I can pay for my next cruise.

All, the pictures are great.  I love this thread.


----------



## ShirleyR

Here's one of my favorites.  I had ordered matchng t-shirts for everyone just for this photo so that I could have a great memory.






Here are my daughters and me at Palo for dinner.  What a wonderful experience!


----------



## lbgraves

Here is DD on our first cruise when we were pulling into Castaway Cay.  We were all so excited.   (Note to self.  Need to find picture of DS for tomorrow!)


----------



## suwoogie

I hope I did this right.

Dessert at Palo. Mmmmmm.

Nope. Don't know how to attach and image. YIKES.


----------



## diznylnd

Our DD standing on the map carpet right next to our home town!


----------



## Jsme

I am so enjoying looking at these pictures.  I just went digit right before our last cruise in October.  LOL  My DH was in Florida working hurricane related stuff and we meet him at PC.  I forgot the charger to the camera so I do not have many pictures.  I will try to find my disk and "try" to figure out how to post one for you guys.


----------



## Bethipooh4

Guess I had better give equal time to Dh and Ds(15). Pirate night was way to much fun embarassing our 15 yr old.
<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b128/Bethipooh4/100_0696.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Jsme

Ok I am going to try this now.  






Let's see if it works.

This was in Antigua.


----------



## GOVAC24

DH & I at The Guavaberry Emporium in St Maarten 5/05


----------



## challada

Day Three pic....my little pirates ready for dinner!


----------



## winotracy

I've been enjoying all the pictures!  Here is one of my favorites.






*Sunrise at Sea​*


----------



## kris1973

Wonderfull pictures everyone....It now makes my cruise seem so far away.  I will need lots of pixie dust to get me to Sept 2006.

Kristin


----------



## NowaSki

I am really enjoying everyone's pictures  .

This one is from Rum Point Beach in Grand Cayman. If you look closely you can see the Magic and other cruise ships in the distance (on the horizon).


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Andy, your daughter has grown up so much in two years?! Wow - That picture she looks like a kid! Now she looks like a little lady!

lb - What a great, adorable picture of your girl - I love pictures when you can tell the kids are really happy, they get caught up in the moment - !

Here is my pic for the day - Boy, this gets so hard as to which one to choose - 






Magic docked at Castaway Cay - 

Karen


----------



## noahsmom

Here's my favorite of my ds on the beach at Castaway Cay.


----------



## MickeyAnne

VerandaMan - You are like a DIS celebrity to me - I love seeing your pics!  And everyone else's are so much fun to look at!  I'm soo glad  that I started this thread....its definitely making me ache for another cruise!   

Here is mine for day three;





I loved the Mickey pool!!!


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everybody
so after looking at these pictures you would not believe how many i have that are teh same, but you know with my family instead of all of your families.  anyway i have so mnay pictures that i want to post and look foward to putting a new one up each day.  heres mine for today, its our fist look at the magic from our bus.  If you look really close you should be able to see rain and the hurricane in the background.


----------



## Miffy2003

What wonderful pictures! I wish I could add to them but I am going on my first cruise next year. You have all made me very excited about it!


----------



## dletz

The Magic approaching the Port of Los Angeles for the first time


----------



## Hygiene99

Magic in the Panama Canal..


----------



## DCLuvinit

Mount Rustmore, Castaway Cay


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## Verandah Man

This photo, is not part of the photo of the day, but I saw this in the Florida Today newspaper on April 23, 2005 while I was in Florida for a short visit, of course I had to save the article. As soon as I saw the name of the little boat in the foreground, I thought of you MickeyAnne. So, you have your own boat do you???


----------



## smchan




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Sunset as we are leaving Curacao:






Debbie


----------



## ReAnSt

Thanks for all the ideas for photos I must take on my first cruise.  I can't wait to be there so I can take pictures and once it starts I want time to slooooow way down so I can savor every minute of it.

Becky


----------



## tinksdad

UGAFan0829 said:
			
		

> WOW!  That picture looks unreal.  You should enter that into a photo contest.  That is just beautiful!


Thanks for the kudos everyone!!  

As they say, sometimes you get lucky. The photo was taken using manual white balance, F1.8, ISO 400.


----------



## cristit14

Here is my picture for today.  DD and I at Parrot Cay.


----------



## cmcsharon

Here's my first attempt at posting a picture...it's from Castaway Cay...I hope this works!


----------



## Buddy Bear

When you are boogie boarding for the first time it is important to have your big sister's help.    






Catherine helping Sarah stay afloat at Castaway Cay.


----------



## castoff

Our first Disney Cruise back in 2002.


----------



## MickeyAnne

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> This photo, is not part of the photo of the day, but I saw this in the Florida Today newspaper on April 23, 2005 while I was in Florida for a short visit, of course I had to save the article. As soon as I saw the name of the little boat in the foreground, I thought of you MickeyAnne. So, you have your own boat do you???




WOW!!!  I can't believe that!  Someone must love me so much that they named their boat after me!!!!     
Thanks Verandah Man!  That made my day!


----------



## jlowejd5

One of our favorite wedding gifts.  We put it on a table at the reception, along with an 8x10 of our first cruise, so we didn't have to answer the "where's the honeymoon" question a bajillion times.


----------



## myfairygodmother

The Magic entering the Gatun Locks of the Panama Canal for the first time...


----------



## KaitlinsMom

this is such a great thread - I am such a photography lover - Budderbear - What a great boogie board photo - that is just so cool! OK, since it is the next day on the East Coast - I'll post my next one:






formal night - of course


----------



## J.J.

Here is one of my favorites
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/jjsongs/DSCN1860.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

and here is our swans
<img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/jjsongs/DSCN1957.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## winotracy

Can't wait to be here on September 2!






Tracy


----------



## Verandah Man

My DCL pic of the day is: My DW and Dsis enjoying their first lunch of the cruise at Topsiders--August 2003.

What I wouldn't do right now for some of that orange-mango soup my Dsis is eating. M'm! M'm! Good!


----------



## GrumpyMom1

Here's another one of my favorites - my DD enjoying an ice cream from Scoops while we were still docked at Castaway Cay.


----------



## lbgraves

OK, here's one of DS soon after he decided to give the Mickey slide a try.  He ended up spending alot of time on it.


----------



## perdidobay

my favorite part of the cruise... Serenity Bay at CC


----------



## two-foxes

Here's one from Port Everglades, the Monday after Jeanne came last September.  We are on the Magic on our veranda, and the Wonder is in the photo....and call me crazy, but I am sooo positive there are two Hidden Mickeys in the clouds...top right (three circles), but in the middle, I think there is a profile of Minnie....Okay so you have to have your eyes squinted and a pina colada helps too, but it may be there!


----------



## lbgraves

I see both of them...maybe because I want to.   Minnie has the bow inbetween the ears.   That is so cool!


----------



## Bethipooh4

Sorry, didn't mean to post this so big, I am having computer problems this morning, or is it user problems?? Anyway, it's Thursday, and sailaway day, so here are the Mickey Ears!

<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b128/Bethipooh4/100_0607.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## challada

Day 4 pic...sadly, I had to go back thru all the pages before to see what I had already posted...imagine what it will be like on day 100!

Formal Night Kids (they were more excited about formal dress up than pirate dress up!)


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Magic leaving San Pedro.


----------



## pppiglet

This one of my DH pretending to be scared!


----------



## cristit14

Here is one of DH and DS at the Mickey Pool.  DS didn't know I was taking the picture, he was too busy laughing and someone in the pool.






I love this thread!


----------



## tbert5

hope this works!! from Thanksgiving Cuise '04

Nope, didn't work!!


----------



## missyoh8

two-foxes said:
			
		

> Here's one from Port Everglades, the Monday after Jeanne came last September.  We are on the Magic on our veranda, and the Wonder is in the photo....and call me crazy, but I am sooo positive there are two Hidden Mickeys in the clouds...top right (three circles), but in the middle, I think there is a profile of Minnie....Okay so you have to have your eyes squinted and a pina colada helps too, but it may be there!




O.K. Jill...........I see them, plain as day!  How did you get on the boat during daylight??  I think when that photo was taken our family was being held hostage on the DCL bus right outside the terminal........lol (sure, now it's funny).

Love it,

Missy


----------



## tbert5

I'll try this one last time!!  

I'll give up now!


----------



## diznylnd

A day at sea!


----------



## winotracy

diznylnd said:
			
		

> A day at sea!



Cute picture Kristy!  We're going to know your daughter well by August   

Tracy


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

ok this ones not that exciting, but i thought it would be a good addition to our collection.  Its the model of the ship in the building where you check in   (i think).


----------



## MickeyAnne

And day 4 it is....





This is the path on the way back to the ship on CC.  I guess they make it so pretty so that people don't get too sad about having to leave Serenity Bay!


----------



## DCLuvinit




----------



## Bethipooh4

I love that one!!! I made my husband stand in the elevator and take one for me....


----------



## tubaman

Sorry it didn't work


----------



## WMILLER86

tbert5 said:
			
		

> I'll try this one last time!!
> 
> I'll give up now!




Don't quit Sarah!   This is how I post pics here.  FIRST, I go to Sony's Imagestation and upload pics to my photo album there. Then I open the pic I like to full size and rt click, then click on properties. Highlight the url and copy.
then close and come here and "reply". Click on the little icon up top of  the page that is to "insert image" 
Rt click and "paste" the url.

Hope this helps!

I hope that the Talberts are doing great. It was great to sail with you guys last year.

Willie


----------



## WMILLER86

Oh yeah, here is my pic of Erin sailing bubbles to CC!


----------



## winotracy

WMILLER86 said:
			
		

> Don't quit Sarah!   This is how I post pics here.  FIRST, I go to Sony's Imagestation and upload pics to my photo album there. Then I open the pic I like to full size and rt click, then click on properties. Highlight the url and copy.
> then close and come here and "reply". Click on the little icon up top of  the page that is to "insert image"
> Rt click and "paste" the url.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> I hope that the Talberts are doing great. It was great to sail with you guys last year.
> 
> Willie


Willie,

Be careful doing that from Imagestation.  I guess the agreement there says you can only link Albums and not individual photos.  Became a real pain in the you know what when I "helped" Hygiene99 with the photos for the Live from the May Repo thread.  Got an e-mail telling me to change my linking or they would delete all my photos.  I switched to Photobucket for individual photos and use Imagestation for whole albums.  

Tracy


----------



## WMILLER86

Oops, here it is!


----------



## WMILLER86

Thanks Tracy,

I will begin using photbucket.


Willie


----------



## Phrebert

Disney Dreams finale


----------



## diznefan76

The picture in my signature is one of my favorite photos from our June 4th Mexican Riviera cruise. This picture was taken from the restaurant Giorgios overlooking the Sea of Cortez, Los Arcos and the Magic in Cabo!


----------



## Hygiene99

winotracy said:
			
		

> Willie,
> 
> Be careful doing that from Imagestation.  I guess the agreement there says you can only link Albums and not individual photos.  Became a real pain in the you know what when I "helped" Hygiene99 with the photos for the Live from the May Repo thread.  Got an e-mail telling me to change my linking or they would delete all my photos.  I switched to Photobucket for individual photos and use Imagestation for whole albums.
> 
> Tracy



T.  I dont think they like you ...

I do it all the time...









Jenn in the Kids Club ...  When they opened it for Adults Only on the May Repo.. Kicked all the kids out ...LoL
painting a Mickey Cell.

We Made Flubber Also..


----------



## tbert5

Thanks Willie!!! We are good, although Mark is getting deployed for a yr- maybe 2007 til we cruise next time!! 



			
				WMILLER86 said:
			
		

> Don't quit Sarah!   This is how I post pics here.  FIRST, I go to Sony's Imagestation and upload pics to my photo album there. Then I open the pic I like to full size and rt click, then click on properties. Highlight the url and copy.
> then close and come here and "reply". Click on the little icon up top of  the page that is to "insert image"
> Rt click and "paste" the url.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> I hope that the Talberts are doing great. It was great to sail with you guys last year.
> 
> Willie


----------



## diznylnd

winotracy said:
			
		

> Cute picture Kristy!  We're going to know your daughter well by August
> 
> Tracy




Thanks Tracy! She is our little miracle. See you soon!


----------



## wdwmom2

I didn't get to post a pic yesterday because of computer problems.  So here is my pic today.  DH and I ran into Minnie not long after we boarded.  Of course we had to get a pic with her!!!!


----------



## Jsme

This one is of the kids at Sapphire Beach in St. Thomas.  I wish I was there now with an island drink in my hand!


----------



## Bethipooh4

well first my picture posts when I didn't want it to , now it seems to be gone...sooooo..I will try another one.


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Missed yesterday....but here is me and neighbors at "beer tasting" on our 04 Turkeyday Western....


----------



## The LK 4

Great thread and fantastic pictures everyone!   

Here is one of me and my children getting ready to race our veggie car in the Mickey 200.  We won some pins for "Best design incorporating Mickey Mouse".    We made the Mickey head out of carrots and then added "DCL" in carrots above it.


----------



## cntkg1

Thanks for sharing these great pictures.  Can't wait until October!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

This was taken from Deck 3 right outside of Sessions in the Pedro Miguel Lock on the May Repo Cruise






Debbie


----------



## happygirl

Thanks for sharing this pics everyone I can't wait until my cruise


----------



## Scouter

My DS and I on the Wonder 8/2003


----------



## SchultzFamily

Couldn't get it to work!


----------



## SchultzFamily

DS and DD at Animators


----------



## jlowejd5

Phrebert, that Dreams finale pic is amazing.  I have a lump in my throat just thinking about that show.  I'm a complete sucker for any live performances, and the music from the Lion King might be my favorite Disney music ever recorded.  There's just something so pure, so clean, so elemental about it.  And the way they close that show out...

I defy you to sit through that stonefaced.  If you're not smiling, laughing, or crying like a little girl (or all three at once), then I really think you're missing out on some inspired magic.


----------



## LK03

In the terminal right before we boarded!


----------



## Verandah Man

I took this photo from our verandah as we were arriving at St. Thomas during our August 2004 cruise. I call this photo, "Goofy Loving it at St. Thomas"


----------



## LITTLEKID58

I am going to try this hope it works.....

Our table that we decorate on Pirates night we are also watching the Pirates of the Caribbean movie.. The cast members thought it was so cool.


----------



## winotracy

Sailing away from Castaway Cay in 2003.


----------



## Scouter

Breakfast at Parrot Cay


----------



## MousseauMob

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I took this photo from our verandah as we were arriving at St. Thomas during our August 2004 cruise. I call this photo, "Goofy Loving it at St. Thomas"




I've seen LOTS of hidden Mickeys, this is the first time I've seen a hidden Goofy!!! GREAT Pic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MousseauMob

Ok, I'm jumping in. I know it's not a single picture, it's a scrapbook page, but I already had it uploaded to show some friends and I thought I would just post it here as our picture.


----------



## lbgraves

That picture is so cool, Andy!!! 

Here are the kids before dinner on formal night.


----------



## lbgraves

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm jumping in. I know it's not a single picture, it's a scrapbook page, but I already had it uploaded to show some friends and I thought I would just post it here as our picture.



Did you use the map they gave us as a background or is that something else?  It looks really neat!


----------



## Bethipooh4

The lighthouse in Nassau as we get ready to dock.


----------



## Phrebert

A view from the Key West Lighthouse:


----------



## wannabecruiser

winotracy said:
			
		

> Sailing away from Castaway Cay in 2003.



  This is so pretty, I just hope I can get pics like this when I go for the first time May 2006!!!  I am so enjoying everyones pictures!!!  Thanks to all.


----------



## SchultzFamily

At the Orlando Airport after our cruise. Kids exhausted, Mom and Dad praying our plane will take off before Hurricane Charley hits!





[/IMG]


----------



## challada

Day 5 of this already!

This is my kids with my favorite person on board, Brian!  He not only took care of our room, he took great care of all of US!  Definitely the friendliest person and hardest worker that I met on board!  WE MISS YOU ALREADY BRIAN!


----------



## two-foxes

I love this picture.... it is from Antigua, as we were taking the long way (was there a short way??) to meet up with Cruistoberfesters for our excursion.


----------



## cristit14

Ready to start our day on Castaway Cay!


----------



## mmouse37

This a quiet time on Deck 10...just loved the colors!!!

Edited to ask...was my pic too large...is that why it was there and now it is gone????




MJ


----------



## krdisneybound

LITTLEKID58 said:
			
		

> I am going to try this hope it works.....
> Our table that we decorate on Pirates night we are also watching the Pirates of the Caribbean movie.. The cast members thought it was so cool.



Hi:

hadn't seen this pic before.   Kewl...........   How are you.


----------



## mmouse37

ignore....


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Myself and DW getting ready to snorkle 04 Western turkeyday sailing.......


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everyone-

These pictures are awesome.  I wish i could put the ones t took with my regular camera cause i have some really nice pictures from there, but i only know how to get the ones from my digital.  o well  heres my picture for today.

so  when we saw that Disney had all these special nights planned, we dicided to make one of our own.  One the third day we were on board we all decided that we would wear orange.  We were in a group of 29 and we got about 20 people to all wear bright orange.  only a few of use are in the picture, but together all 29 of us looked really cool


----------



## Verandah Man

Awesome photos everyone, keep them coming!!!


----------



## Bethipooh4

mmouse37 said:
			
		

> This a quiet time on Deck 10...just loved the colors!!!
> 
> Edited to ask...was my pic too large...is that why it was there and now it is gone????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ



That happened to mine yesterday too...


----------



## pppiglet

MMMouse37...I have that exact same picture and just love the colors also. And those deck chairs are always lined up so perfect!  Here is mine for the day. Deck4 on a very cold West Coast night.


----------



## MickeyAnne

Day five!!





A view of the family beach on CC with the Wonder in the background


----------



## MousseauMob

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Did you use the map they gave us as a background or is that something else?  It looks really neat!



Yep, it's the menu/map from the pirate night dinner that they give out. I just used an image editor to remove the elements I didn't want - like the menu items.


----------



## wdwmom2

OK, for today's pic, this is my DD.  Our server Romi ( who is in the background and looks like his head is on the platter   ) is putting her to work!!!!  It's not a good quality pic, but the moment sure was funny.


----------



## Jsme

DD after a swim last October on the Magic.


----------



## NowaSki

The kids hamming it up by the Mickey statue on the Magic:


----------



## KaitlinsMom

At the sail away party leaving the port in Florida - 






Love the Deck 4 photo - What great colors at night - I'll have to get that one next time I go -


----------



## DCLuvinit




----------



## wayneg

My Favourite Dessert. Hope they buy extra for me in Oct.


----------



## WMILLER86

A WELL DECORATED cabin door!


----------



## diznylnd

The Magic at California.


----------



## tstobb

One of my favorites of the whole family from semi-formal night in September 2002:


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

On the way to Acapulco (I think LOL)






Debbie


----------



## Meshee

Ok...I am going to try to post a picture for the first time:

After being full from Dinner my DD asked for nothing for dessert.


----------



## diznefan76

Sunrise in Cabo....


----------



## PaulDavid's mom

oh i love these pics soooo much. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE KEEP THEM COMING!!!!!!


----------



## mmouse37

View from the Holiday Inn in Cocoa Beach!!

MJ


----------



## smchan

The atrium on the Magic decorated for Christmas.


----------



## MousseauMob

Lands End and Los Arcos in Cabo San Lucas!


----------



## MousseauMob

smchan said:
			
		

> The atrium on the Magic decorated for Christmas.



Awesome! This makes me want to take a holiday cruise - I'll bet they are wonderful!


----------



## Buddy Bear

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Awesome! This makes me want to take a holiday cruise - I'll bet they are wonderful!



We are crusing this Thanksgiving - Nov 19 - 26 - and have been told that the ship is already decorated for the holidays.  Afterwards we are spending a few days at the Wilderness Lodge (another great place to see during the holidays).  We have been to WDW several times, but never over the Christmas holiday so we are very excited.  

That picture of the atrium is very nice.


----------



## krdisneybound

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Lands End and Los Arcos in Cabo San Lucas!



WOW - I remember this well.   This is when the anchor got stuck and we had to hang around until high tide.   The rocks kept moving, we weren't going anywhere.


----------



## Buddy Bear

When you are having fun in your stateroom make sure you steal ALL the pillows. (It is no coincidence that this photo was taking with the appropriate back drop).  Sarah is a dream come true.


----------



## lbgraves

I swear that child CAN'T take a bad picture.


----------



## J.J.

Here is my DW and I outside Palo.


----------



## Verandah Man

My Dmom and DW would probably shoot me if they knew I was posting this photo of them during the safety drill of our August 2003 cruise. You can't tell by this photo, but we all nearly wet ourselves from laughter as we were putting on the life vests in our cabin.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Romantic Package






Liz


----------



## tstobb

The top wheel of the cable tram in St Thomas


----------



## castoff

This was taken at Blue Lagoon..........Wish I was back there.


----------



## cristit14

DD playing on Castaway Cay


----------



## lbgraves

This is in the terminal on our 12/4/04 cruise.  Just one of the reasons we only cruise over the holidays.  The extra Magic is worth it.


----------



## Phrebert

Cozumel


----------



## kellib36

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> WOW - I remember this well. This is when the anchor got stuck and we had to hang around until high tide. The rocks kept moving, we weren't going anywhere.


 
Hi, Kay!!! This was such an awful experience!! I kept thinking of a saying a guy at work told me once!! 

"It's like looking at a beautiful woman. But when she smiles, she's missing a front tooth!"

We were on SUCH a beautiful ship, but she couldn't get her foot loose!!


----------



## Scouter

Atrium view on the Wonder


----------



## Bethipooh4

Konk Kooler anyone???


----------



## Meshee

The crew docking in Cozumel


----------



## LAMPSKIES

5 times I have enjoyed this spot at CC........I need a vacation!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jsme

Which one is the monkey?  I have yet to be able to figure this one out, but I know one is my DS and the other is a monkey...just not too sure which.


----------



## Phrebert

Which boat looks better?


----------



## challada

My favorite part of the cruise...the sweets!  I took more pics of these than of my kids, I think!


----------



## Verandah Man

challada said:
			
		

> My favorite part of the cruise...the sweets!  I took more pics of these than of my kids, I think!




You're making me mighty hungry, that looks so good!!!


----------



## LAMPSKIES

How 'bout this for a "sweet"? LOL


----------



## tstobb

LAMPSKIES said:
			
		

> How 'bout this for a "sweet"? LOL



Mmmmmmmmmmmm, beer . . .


----------



## krdisneybound

kellib36 said:
			
		

> Hi, Kay!!! This was such an awful experience!! I kept thinking of a saying a guy at work told me once!!
> "It's like looking at a beautiful woman. But when she smiles, she's missing a front tooth!"
> We were on SUCH a beautiful ship, but she couldn't get her foot loose!!



Hey    

too toooooo funnyyy


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## MickeyAnne

The front of the Wonder as we sailed out of Port Canaveral.


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Hey Tstobb..........I must say, I've seen that pic for many months.....I think it is my favorite!!


----------



## diznefan76

The Magic docked in Puerto Vallarta


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Castaway Cay -


----------



## kris1973

LAMPSKIES said:
			
		

> How 'bout this for a "sweet"? LOL




But where is the beer??????
That would be perfect then   

Kristin


----------



## LynnTarrant

love everyone's pictures . here's another one of mine. Boxing Day 2003 at Castaway Cay


----------



## lbgraves

challada said:
			
		

> My favorite part of the cruise...the sweets!  I took more pics of these than of my kids, I think!



OM MY!!!  That strawberry celebration desert is my absolute favorite in the dining rooms!!!  I raved about it so much that the head server brought us a covered plate with some to enjoy later in our room.


----------



## wayneg

Pooh looking for his friends.


----------



## smchan

My son getting ready for the safety drill.  And not a happy camper since he had to leave the Mickey pool to do it.


----------



## goofygal1975

Ok, I've just got caught up in this thread and I'm ready to start posting some Cruise pictures from 5/15/05!!!!!


He is my ds at port with Mickey Mouse! This was his first cruise and he was so excited!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

DH picked this one He's really getting into this thread!      We're leaving CC heading back to the real world5/05! Bummer!!!
All these pictures are really driving us nuts! We want to go back sooooo bad!


----------



## Verandah Man

> All these pictures are really driving us nuts! We want to go back sooooo bad!



I know what you mean...we have a 6 night stay planned for Fort Wilderness in August, now we wish we had booked a 4 night Wonder cruise instead!!! I hope I can last until our next MAGICal cruise in August 2006.


----------



## wdwmom2

Here's the sunset from our veranda  .


----------



## diznylnd

This is my favorite site to see! LOL


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

The highlight for me on the Repo cruise were the children in each of the ports.  They were so excited to see the "Mickey Boat" and to see a character was probably more than they could have imagined.

These children were in Mazatlan and greeted the ship with songs.  I happened to be standing there when Mickey and Pluto came off the ship to see them. Tears came to my eyes to see these children so excited and realizing that this may be the only opportunity in their lives to meet Mickey in person.






Debbie


----------



## Meshee

Epcotkilterfan:   I had a tear in my eyes just looking at your picture.   This is definitely one of the best yet.


----------



## Verandah Man

Meshee said:
			
		

> Epcotkilterfan:   I had a tear in my eyes just looking at your picture.   This is definitely one of the best yet.




I agree, I got chills thinking about these kids meeting Mickey, Pluto and Goofy!!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Ok, I just have to post 2 today.... right after Mickey came out they hurried to get back in their lines so they can sing their songs....   

Look how happy they are.


----------



## Hygiene99

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Ok, I just have to post 2 today.... right after Mickey came out they hurried to get back in their lines so they can sing their songs....
> 
> Look how happy they are.




Thanks D..

p


----------



## Hygiene99

This is Mike just before we went in the Grown up Pool..
Mike was on the Repo Cruise with his Mom. Another Diser..

And  a Few times We went and did Stuff For a bit ...

And I Told Him  that I Would Take him in the Adult Pool..

Funny Story..  Castmember came by, I Told Micheal Tell him You Are 18.
He Did Castmember Said I Believe You and Went on His Way..

It was Very Early in the morning  and it was Just a Quick Dip..

Peter


----------



## winotracy

Here's my picture for today






Antigua


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

*I subscribed to this thread cause of all the wonderful photos...*

I can't wait to take some of my own 

Only six more months 

*Keep em Coming!*

~T~


----------



## goofygal1975

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I know what you mean...we have a 6 night stay planned for Fort Wilderness in August, now we wish we had booked a 4 night Wonder cruise instead!!! I hope I can last until our next MAGICal cruise in August 2006.




Andy when in August will be in at Disney?? I just made quick plans for my bday to be at WL for Aug 11,12,13 checking out 14th. 

I'm just LOVING all these pictures!!! The two pictures of the all those kids with the characters brought tears to my eyes!!! This is such a great idea for a thread!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Betcha can never guess where we were!!! 
I got so sunburnt that day & I was real careful about putting on sunblock too... just not on my back!  I got it now though.._floating _ - lotion on front  _snorkling_ - lotion on back!


----------



## Verandah Man

Heather we check in to Fort Wilderness on August 14th, I also sent you a PM.

*Does this bring back nice memories of our January 2005 cruise.*


----------



## castoff

Aw the memories. Hmm Hmm good.


----------



## Topper

Verandah of Stateroom 8602 - Category 3 Suite Aft


----------



## Verandah Man

Topper said:
			
		

> Verandah of Stateroom 8602 - Category 3 Suite Aft




WOW, looks like a nice place for a party!!!


----------



## LynnTarrant

This is one for anyone who likes the couples Rasul treatment...........my husband has been called Shrek by the DISers we were with ever since!!!


----------



## MarkRG

Otherwise known as the Surial Bath and we know what really goes on in there....


----------



## Scouter




----------



## winotracy

The storm coming in missed us.


----------



## cathyscrapper

These pictures are awesome!  What a way to look forward to our cruise in September!  I am trying to post a picture for the first time, hope it works!


----------



## WDWLVR

From the 10 day Christmas Cruise.  The Magic's first visit to St. Lucia and we get "attacked" by pirates!






The ship is the Brig Unicorn and does a great excursion called Pirates In The Caribbean.


----------



## tstobb

The "boys" at dinner


----------



## Cass

The view from our Beach Club Balcony


----------



## tinksdad

winotracy said:
			
		

> Here's my picture for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antigua



Nice!! Looks like you were on the 10-day Christmas cruise too!!



Here is another picture of the Antigua area, "The Rocks of Hercules"  we dove right under them. Fun stuff!!


----------



## winotracy

tinksdad said:
			
		

> Nice!! Looks like you were on the 10-day Christmas cruise too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another picture of the Antigua area, "The Rocks of Hercules"  we dove right under them. Fun stuff!!



We were on the Cruisetoberfest cruise in October -- the second 7-day to Antigua.  The Rocks of Hercules are amazing!

Tracy


----------



## Verandah Man

Cass said:
			
		

> The view from our Beach Club Balcony





Invasion, Invasion, Invasion, these are supposed to be DCL related photos!!!


----------



## ericamanda01

What a great thread. Let see what I have. This is what Castaway Cay looked like after Jeanne Last Sept. Not too bad.


----------



## goofygal1975

Here we are at lunch right after boarding. We are at Beach Blanket Buffet. Funny thing, if you look behind us in the line...that is YippySkippy and family(in the blue dress and tie die shirt)!! We would meet them a few hours later at the meet and greet!!!


----------



## Phrebert

Castaway Cay (SSSIIIIIIIIIGH)!


----------



## Monstro

I love this one!  The Magic at Castaway Cay.


----------



## lbgraves

This one is special to me.  I had to almost drag DS to the club on the last night.  He insisted that he didn't want to go up on the stage.  His favorite CM told him that he could sit with her on the floor in front of the stage if he wanted to.  Well, this is him as the kids were going up to walk in.  He was in the front of the stage & had a huge smile on his face.  His stage debute went very well.


----------



## diznylnd

The Wonder at Nassau life boat drill???


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Dinnertime after a day of serious fun on Castaway Cay.


----------



## challada

another day, another pic...

Here's kids at Cabo Wabo...they were bummed to have to leave the beach to eat!  (I would NOT recommend Cabo Wabo to anyone on the cruise...forever to sit down and food was marginal at best)


----------



## kellib36

challada said:
			
		

> Here's kids at Cabo Wabo...they were bummed to have to leave the beach to eat! (I would NOT recommend Cabo Wabo to anyone on the cruise...forever to sit down and food was marginal at best)


 
They have food at Cabo Wabo?


----------



## MickeyAnne

Pirates AAAARRRRRRRRE cool!  DBF and I on Pirate night in PC.


----------



## Bethipooh4

I am ready to go back...


----------



## wayneg

Pooh ready for the Golden Mickey's & still looking for his friends.


----------



## dairyou

parasailing on CC






Deb


----------



## cristit14

Castaway Cay
I think I took this from deck 7 aft


----------



## kshabare

This is myself and Joshua in Rockin' Bar D watching Rich Purpura perform.  He was hysterical!





Kim


----------



## kshabare

And sleeping babies(and little boys) are priceless.  This is Josh in 2003 after a hard day snorkeling with Captain Marvins.




Kim


----------



## pppiglet

We ran into this big duck when we got back onto the ship from Matzatlan!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

smchan said:
			
		

>



These pictures are wonderful. Just wondering about the show pictures. Obviously they let you take pictures. Is there enough light on stage to take pictures without flash? Do you have to sit close to the stage to get such great pictures. Digital or Film? Thanks for any response. 
Roger


----------



## diznefan76

Embarkation photo with Mickey in San Pedro! Mickey LOVED our ears!


----------



## smchan

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> These pictures are wonderful. Just wondering about the show pictures. Obviously they let you take pictures. Is there enough light on stage to take pictures without flash? Do you have to sit close to the stage to get such great pictures. Digital or Film? Thanks for any response.
> Roger


 
Thank you.     Flash photography is not allowed in the theater.  There is enough light if you have a fast lens and fast film or a fast sensor (digital).  I shot most of my at ISO 800-1000 with a fast lens (usually f/2.8 or faster).  That particular Mickey picture was, I think, ISO 1000, f/2.8, 1/200s.  I was pretty close (3-4 rows back), though I've also experimented with telephotos from way back.  

The hard part is getting the exposure right.  The lighting changes too much to go manual, and the scenes are too constrasty to trust typical exposure modes.  I used spot metering.  I also shoot with digital, but no reason you couldn't do this with film.

Search my id going back thru this year.  I've talked a lot about show photography and how I - a rank amateur - did it.

Here's another.  This one was shot with a telephoto zoom from the first row.  1/160s, f/2.8, and I think ISO 1000 @ 95mm.


----------



## challada

But I thought at the beginning of the shows they state "no photography"...I understand "no flash" and just figured that "no photography" meant they wanted to sell you the pics themselves!

Wish I had gotten some of these great show shots!  Now I know to give it a try!
THANKS
C


----------



## Verandah Man

challada said:
			
		

> But I thought at the beginning of the shows they state "no photography"...I understand "no flash" and just figured that "no photography" meant they wanted to sell you the pics themselves!
> 
> Wish I had gotten some of these great show shots!  Now I know to give it a try!
> THANKS
> C




I've always heard them say, "No flash photography or video" although there was a lady a few rows ahead of us on our August 2004 cruise had her video camera running the whole show, nothing was ever said to her during the entire show.


----------



## kellib36

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I've always heard them say, "No flash photography or video" although there was a lady a few rows ahead of us on our August 2004 cruise had her video camera running the whole show, nothing was ever said to her during the entire show.


 
Ah, yes! Mrs. The-rules-don't-apply-to-me. I've vacationed with her before.....


----------



## smchan

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I've always heard them say, "No flash photography or video" ...



Same here...

Sam


----------



## krdisneybound

I second what Kelli says  -   I usually sit on the back row by hdcp. chairs and as you look down into the audience, there are little squares of light/videos on constantly all around in front of you.


----------



## SchultzFamily

DD at Castaway Cay





[/IMG]


----------



## tiggerwannabe

SchultzFamily said:
			
		

> DD at Castaway Cay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


awwwwwwwww


----------



## Billinaz




----------



## airtime247

Let's see if I can get this as it's my first try...

Here is a hidden Goofy in the clouds we took as we were driving from home to the airport for our DCL Panama Canal cruise.






-steve


----------



## Verandah Man

My DW and I enjoying our lunch at Cookies on CC during our 30th Wedding Anniversary cruise this past January. Anybody feel hungry for a lobster burger?


----------



## tstobb

The post office at Castaway Cay


----------



## winotracy

tstobb said:
			
		

> The post office at Castaway Cay



Here's a close up.


----------



## goofygal1975

Brandon on our Verandah (in room 7070) while we were still in port.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Be careful what you ask for for dessert!    DD7 and Witt - note Minnie-like napkin folded on her head in black.


----------



## lbgraves

Here is DS on day two formal night.  He slept all thru dinner but woke up with energy to meet Mickey & Minnie and enjoy the show.


----------



## Bethipooh4

Chocolate anyone??


----------



## grimgrinnin

Honeymoon Bay, St. John on the Champaign Catamaran Excursion.





grim


----------



## cristit14

DS and DH at Castaway Cay.  DS kept saying " Ah..... this is the life"


----------



## cathyscrapper

Here's mine for today!


----------



## cathyscrapper

OOPS!  A little too BIG!

  This is the Nassau Lighthouse!


----------



## Jsme

Getting ready to leave. 
Can you say they are excited.


----------



## challada

Kids Club graduation....I love how people in front few rows feel the need to STAND UP during the presentation to get a picture...these folks in front of me NEVER sat down, which means all my pics are of the backs of their heads (and some are of the backs of their behinds too).


----------



## KaitlinsMom

You know you have wonderful servers when your kids ask for their autographs and really want pictures with them! Here is Kaitlin with her friends Liam and Olivia - with our absolutely outstanding servers, Adrian and Beata - 






Kaitlin actually cried on the last night because she wanted to be able to see Adrian and Beata after the cruise - She really considered them her friends!


----------



## WDWLVR

The Magic in St. Thomas harbor Christmas Day '05


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Here is a pic of port as they were working on the "new lot"! Nov. 2003







  I just love seeing that ship as you cross over the bridge.........


----------



## ann-e-mator

Ah, what the hay... I might as well jump in on this thread    I don't know who took this picture of me at St. Maarten, but it's my favorite picture.


----------



## MickeyAnne

The progression of things at Animator's Palate - STAGE 1


----------



## Jsme

I think Adrian was the server that my DS thought was the greatest.  He was not our server but our asst server was trying everything one night to perk up our DS and Adrian saw she was having troubles so he came over to help.  After that eveynight he would do something for my DS.  E had to have his autograph as well.  Wonderful server!!!


----------



## kb1esx

tstobb said:
			
		

> The "boys" at dinner



Where did you get the great Mickey formal wear?

Also, How Much?

David


----------



## Caropooh

Bethipooh4 said:
			
		

> Chocolate anyone??


So is this something I'll find on the Wonder in 2 weeks? If so, where?


----------



## Bethipooh4

I first spotted Pooh at our Palo brunch...DH dared me to take him off the dessert table, but I didn't have anywhere to stash him. LOL

Then we spotted him again at the galley tour, that is where DH snapped his picture. 

He sure looks delicious though.....


----------



## tstobb

kb1esx said:
			
		

> Where did you get the great Mickey formal wear?
> 
> Also, How Much?
> 
> David




Ebay - just do a search for Mickey Vest or Mickey Bow tie.  Don't remember how much.


----------



## diznefan76

Yum! Yum!...Palo brunch....


----------



## mamalle

what great pics. thanks for sharing

here is the fam on pirate night


----------



## ericamanda01

Here's mine for today! Of corse it's at CC!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

We are approaching the Centennial Bridge in the Panama Canal.  This bridges the continental divide.






Debbie


----------



## Scouter




----------



## wdwmom2

Here's a picture of Atlantis.  Never went there, but it sure does look pretty from a distance!!!


----------



## Peg911

that monkey is a trip - and gives me another excuse to use...  

these pictures are getting me so psyched for a cruise whose date hasnt even been announced!


----------



## kellib36

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> We are approaching the Centennial Bridge in the Panama Canal. This bridges the continental divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie


Actually, this is the 2nd bridge...this is the 6 lane bridge that doesn't go anywhere....no roads going to it.....the Bridge of the Americas is the one people use.


----------



## Scouter

wdwmom2,
     keep watching these posts because I have a few photos that I'll be adding of our tour through Atlantis.
     It was great!  
Except that I didn't realize my DS was getting really sick when we set out
that morning, I brushed it off, then halfway through the tour of Atlantis
he got really sick, earache, fever, etc.  I  had a horrible experience 
getting him off that resort and back to the cruiseship!  Boy did I feel guilty
for not believing him in the morning.  
     A horrible memory, but Atlantis was unbelievable!  Someday we'll see it again.


----------



## wdwmom2

Scouter said:
			
		

> wdwmom2,
> keep watching these posts because I have a few photos that I'll be adding of our tour through Atlantis.
> It was great!
> Except that I didn't realize my DS was getting really sick when we set out
> that morning, I brushed it off, then halfway through the tour of Atlantis
> he got really sick, earache, fever, etc.  I  had a horrible experience
> getting him off that resort and back to the cruiseship!  Boy did I feel guilty
> for not believing him in the morning.
> A horrible memory, but Atlantis was unbelievable!  Someday we'll see it again.


 
Next time we are in Nassau, DH and I will have to visit Atlantis.  They say that the aquarium is outstanding!!!!!  Hope your little one didn't stay ill for long.


----------



## pppiglet

The view from our veranda on West Coast. I put this on my computer as wallpaper and now it looks like I'm looking out my veranda when I get home from work!


----------



## MousseauMob

diznefan76 said:
			
		

> Yum! Yum!...Palo brunch....



Oh great! Now I'm hungry!    

Miss you guys on our meet thread!


----------



## airtime247

Here is Terk having fun as we went through the Panama Canal!

-steve


----------



## Billinaz




----------



## Verandah Man

Our DD celebrating her 13th Birthday, on Formal Night, during our August 2003 cruise. By the end of the week, I think DD started having a crush on our head server Tommy.


----------



## tstobb

Nice floor!


----------



## WDWLVR

CC decorated for the holidays - December 2004


----------



## winotracy

St. Johns looking towards St. Thomas and the Red Hook ferry


----------



## Bethipooh4




----------



## Pea-n-Me

Sunrise during my morning walk on Deck 4.


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Me at Carlos and Charlies in Cozumel Nov. 2004 Western Turkeyday sailing.....anyone else want a shot?


----------



## mickey2000

My next Cruise to Hawaii!!!!





Twin Di$ney ships side by side!


----------



## Jsme

These pictures make me think of all the ones I should have taken!!!






Looking at my DD here makes me want to cry.  She has grown into a young woman in the last year.  She is as tall as I am and weighs the same!!


----------



## ann-e-mator

Here's my photo for the day! Us on Tropical Night


----------



## Pea-n-Me

mickey2000, great shot of the two ships. Where was it taken?


----------



## mickey2000

The twin ships were in Nassau!  Thanks for asking. If you look closely you can see the names of both ships.


----------



## ericamanda01

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

> Sunrise during my morning walk on Deck 4.


That is absolutely beautiful! Here is DH enjoying his cigar in Nassua. I think this was one of his favorite moments from the cruise!


----------



## challada

The beautiful church in Mazatlan...pictures do not do justice to this lovely church!


----------



## ann-e-mator

Challada that's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## challada

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> Challada that's BEAUTIFUL!!!



THANKS...I need to upload my pics of their altar which was just incredible...but I have yet to get thru all 150 of my pics!


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everyone-
Ive been incognito for the last couple of days so im gonna put two pics today and two tomorow to catch up.  My first one for today is of our group of children and mothers waiting for the fathers to get all the luggage and straighten everything out with the taxis.  We had to wait because our ship left during hurricane charley and there was a lot of rain on the day we left.


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

ok so my next picture for today is of the sail away party.  we had to have ti inside, and we had to sail away a few hours late so our party wasnt actually while we were sailing but ut was still cool.


----------



## MickeyAnne

stage 2


----------



## Scouter

This is taken at Atlantis, the resort on Paradise Island in the Bahamas.
This tunnel goes right under the water and the fish are swimming 
over you and around you.
Very Cool!


----------



## NowaSki

Great time to hit the Mickey Pool, right after Castaway Cay! We enjoyed Scoops, while the kids had the pool practically to themselves.


----------



## grimgrinnin

Castaway Cay







grim


----------



## goofygal1975

Heading out to sea, these people were ready to wave us on our way...see their Mickey hands??


----------



## pppiglet

View from Topsiders at lunch on 6/11/05 cruise!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

This was taken from atop Fort Diego in Acapulco:






Debbie


----------



## diznefan76

Taxi anyone????


----------



## cristit14

DD and her sad face on the morning we had to debark.


----------



## wdwmom2

These are our formal pics.  The girls look like they actually like each other  .  They like to disagree alot.  Teenagers.  Can't live with them......can't live with(out)them  !!!


----------



## Hygiene99

THE WALT SUITE.. On The Magic..


----------



## MousseauMob

challada said:
			
		

> The beautiful church in Mazatlan...pictures do not do justice to this lovely church!



Is this the beautiful church that has the two large towers you can see as the ship pulls into port? I kept trying to get a picture of this when we came into port, but my little camera zoom wasn't good enough and it was so early still that it was to dark.


----------



## MousseauMob

This is NOT my picture, but it's so beautiful I thought it deserved posting again.


----------



## Buddy Bear

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> This is NOT my picture, but it's so beautiful I thought it deserved posting again.




I have seen the picture before and it is nice, but what really strikes me strange is seeing the Magic in anything other than blue ocean water.


----------



## challada

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Is this the beautiful church that has the two large towers you can see as the ship pulls into port? I kept trying to get a picture of this when we came into port, but my little camera zoom wasn't good enough and it was so early still that it was to dark.



Yes...it's the large church you can see from the port in the center of town.  It is really gorgeous and according to Mazatlan Frank, is really the pride of town...it took hundreds of years to build and even $$$ donation from a Jewish family (so there are Star of Davids in the upper windows).


----------



## scrapperjill

I'm going to give this a shot...not sure if it's going to work...so be patient.


----------



## scrapperjill

Okay...that was fun..I have to give it another shot...


----------



## Verandah Man

During our January 2005 cruise, as we were leaving the Farewell Party, I heard my DW say, "Hon, here comes Mickey." I turned around and caught this shot just as Mickey was blowing my DW a kiss.


----------



## tstobb

Required attire for the lifeboat drill


----------



## WDWLVR

Posing with our neighbors on the beach.  February 2003 DVC Member Cruise.


----------



## winotracy

Another shot of Serenity Beach on Castaway Cay.  My favorite place!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

This is fun but it's hard to pick just one! 




Breakfast ready for verandah.


----------



## MousseauMob

WDWLVR said:
			
		

> Posing with our neighbors on the beach.  February 2003 DVC Member Cruise.



Cool pic. Why are some in blue and some in yellow? What does it mean?


----------



## MousseauMob

challada said:
			
		

> Yes...it's the large church you can see from the port in the center of town.  It is really gorgeous and according to Mazatlan Frank, is really the pride of town...it took hundreds of years to build and even $$$ donation from a Jewish family (so there are Star of Davids in the upper windows).



Oh that's cool, I wish I had made it over to see it up close!


----------



## kellib36

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> During our January 2005 cruise, as we were leaving the Farewell Party, I heard my DW say, "Hon, here comes Mickey." I turned around and caught this shot just as Mickey was blowing my DW a kiss.


 
Uh oh! Better watch out!! You've got competition!!!!


----------



## MousseauMob

The armored boat that watched us so closely in Cabo San Lucas!


----------



## WDWLVR

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Cool pic. Why are some in blue and some in yellow? What does it mean?


 
It shows how few kids we had on that cruise.  The kids are in yellow and the adults in blue.


----------



## Bethipooh4

My guys and their favorite girl, I may have been replaced...


----------



## Phrebert

(Heavy Sigh!)


----------



## challada

Since my last church pic was so popular...LOL...here is one of the outside of that same church in Mazatlan...hopefully you can see the star of david in the upper windows of this catholic church!


----------



## kellyb2000

Buddy Bear said:
			
		

> I have seen the picture before and it is nice, but what really strikes me strange is seeing the Magic in anything other than blue ocean water.





That is EXACTLY what I was thinking even before I scrolled down and saw your comment.


This is a great thread!


----------



## diznylnd

It started to drizzle as we began to sail out of port, and we got a Wonderful rainbow to sail under!


----------



## ann-e-mator

My pic. for the day... My sister going down the Mickey Slide.


----------



## KaitlinsMom

ppiglet - what a great photo!!!


----------



## MickeyAnne

Stage 3


----------



## GOVAC24

This is Orient Beach.


----------



## lbgraves

Here's mine for yesterday.  DD by the Mickey pool.






And for today...looking back to the horizon as we head to Key West.


----------



## KaitlinsMom

Kaitlin and her Prince:


----------



## scrapperjill

Kaitlinsmom What a cute Mickey...what night was he out?  
I also really like the idea of having a group pic of eveyone in the lifevests....we took ours at the drill all lined up..but I think I may have to try the eveyone in a group shot. 

Here mine for the day....I know I posted EARLY EARLY today...but those were for yesterday and the day before   






This is just fun...and a great way for me to pratice posting pics


----------



## MousseauMob

challada said:
			
		

> Since my last church pic was so popular...LOL...here is one of the outside of that same church in Mazatlan...hopefully you can see the star of david in the upper windows of this catholic church!



That's IT! That's the one I wasted so much film trying to capture - ok, it's a digital camera so there really was no film involved.

Thanks!


----------



## MousseauMob

A little ketchup magic!


----------



## Jsme

I haven't psted today... let me see which one....




The night before cruising in October 2004 at the pool at the Radisson.


----------



## 4nana

What a wonderful thread!  I am so glad I came upon it!!   

I am really enjoying the talented photographers among us.  Disers sure have some beautiful families, lovely ladies, handsome men and adorable children!!  Love all the creative scenery pics too!

How about some Tea with Wendy....   






 Our sweet grandaughters


----------



## goofygal1975

Me and ds with Pirate Goofy!


----------



## krdisneybound

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> A little ketchup magic!



Now - how cute is that............


----------



## challada

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> That's IT! That's the one I wasted so much film trying to capture - ok, it's a digital camera so there really was no film involved.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad I could send it your way...can you see the star of david in the window...it's in the circles right above the cross in the window?


----------



## MousseauMob

krdisneybound said:
			
		

> Now - how cute is that............



Our assistant server did the ketchup Mickey! I wasn't suprised by it since I had seen a post from the May repo cruise with it, but my son was quite suprised when she did this for him - so of course I had to take the picture.


----------



## MousseauMob

challada said:
			
		

> Glad I could send it your way...can you see the star of david in the window...it's in the circles right above the cross in the window?



Thanks for the description it helped me find it - I had to zoom in to see it!


----------



## Scouter

Another photo from Atlantis, the underground
 aquariums


----------



## pppiglet

I loved the colorful shopping area in Cabo!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Another one in Acapulco taken from atop Fort Diego






Debbie


----------



## lbgraves

Jsme said:
			
		

> I haven't psted today... let me see which one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night before cruising in October 2004 at the pool at the Radisson.



Cool that pool does look like fun!   Can't wait to see it in December...because we will be boarding the Magic the next day.


----------



## krdisneybound

LOVE the shopping pic in Cabo

Wasn't it fun??


----------



## cristit14

I love this picture of DS and I in Triton's


----------



## taeja71

Just have to say, wow, what a great thread. My computer can't handle most of it. All the images take time to come up and some times my computer freezes. Whoops and that's even with DSL. Great pics every one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## airtime247

Here is one of the cliff divers in Acapulco.  Hopefully they aren't too small to see here.  There are three to look for!

-steve


----------



## diznefan76

Breakfast with our favorite rodent.....MICKEY MOUSE!!!!!...lol


----------



## GOVAC24

My pick of the day


----------



## Verandah Man

Another pic of my DD on Formal Night celebrating her birthday. Behind DD is our assistant server Prudence, who has since become a server, and we love her dearly. Sitting next to DD is her cousin VJ.


----------



## tstobb

Lifeguard?


----------



## WDWLVR

Here's one of my DH Mark enjoying some quiet time on the family beach at CC. Taken on our 4 day Wonder in May '02


----------



## winotracy

Here's a favorite sunrise of mine.


----------



## disneybride96




----------



## BethC1952

This is the first time this picture is being seen in public...the world isn't ready for a picture of me in my bathing suit just yet!  This is my granddaughter Shannan (and me of course, but she's the cute one) on our day at sea on Wonder in December, 2003.  It was cold, raining, windy and we were having a blast!

Beth


----------



## cathyscrapper

Walking back to the ship on CC my DH says to DD "stand here while I take your picture". It took me a few seconds to figure out that he had come up with his own hidden mickey. Way to go Hubby!


----------



## Jsme

I was lucky to get this picture...can you tell the sun is in DK's eyes?


----------



## challada

Alrighty...last in my series of the Mazatlan church...this is the altar area of the church...unfortunately it was very dark and my camera did not catch all the splendor of this, but still wanted to share.


----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, finally scanned some pictures, so here is the first...

DW in front of the funnel:


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everyone-
ive been having some trouble getting new pictures on to my photobucket album so i havent had a new pic in  a couple of days.  But i got a few up today so heres pic of the day.  This is our group of 30 people that we traveled with.  All the kids play on the same soccer team, and after one family told us it seemed like everyone we knew was going.  We were also part of an even bigger group of about 80 people but that picture didnt come out on my digital camera.


----------



## kellyb2000

BethC1952 said:
			
		

> This is the first time this picture is being seen in public...the world isn't ready for a picture of me in my bathing suit just yet!
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That is a great picture....you don't even notice the bathing suit because of the great smiles on both of your faces!
> 
> 
> and CATHYSCRAPPER, that is an excellent hidden Mickey!!!


----------



## 4nana

Until we meet again!!!


----------



## tubaman

nevermind


----------



## MickeyAnne

And finally - stage 4


----------



## tiggerwannabe

winotracy said:
			
		

> Here's a favorite sunrise of mine.


*Awesome, awesome shot!!!*

_This is exactly what I'm looking forward to  _


----------



## diznefan76

The famous Los Arcos in Cabo San Lucas


----------



## NowaSki

OK, this is not my picture. It's from the Expedia web site, for the Ocean Key Resort - A Nobel House Resort.

Isn't that the magic in the back ground?


----------



## ann-e-mator

My picture for the day... My grandfather "throwing" my grandmother off the boat!!!


----------



## Bethipooh4

One of the few pictures I could get DS to take that day..


----------



## scrapperjill

Okay...it's not the best photo...but I really like it.  It's of Atlantis on Nassau taken in the dig looking up through the water tank.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Forget the name of this dish but it was served on our second night at Parrot Cay and boy, was it gooooood!!


----------



## Kerlynne

Scrapperjill: looking at the shadow in the water, looks like a whale!!!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Stingray in Serenity Bay, Castaway Cay.  After this little guy swam by, my DW retired her flippers    



grim


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Cool shot Grim!*

Was that a water camera or very clear water?

 retired her flippers? bet he scared the bejeezus out of her. 

I had a little one do that to me...

snuck up right behind me at Sea World while my hand was in the tank. Dh was LHisAOROTFL...


----------



## goofygal1975

Welcome Aboard cake.


----------



## purplern

Yumm. That looks good! Was it chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

goofygal1975 said:
			
		

> Welcome Aboard cake.


*Is this something we could order...*

Instead of say...a cheese platter


----------



## Jsme

You can order the cake of the day...or os I have been told.  I plan on doing it on our next cruise...daily...
I do not know if it would include a cake like this one.


----------



## pppiglet

Pea-n-Me... I had that same dish! glad you got that picture!  Seafood pasta!


----------



## Meshee

My Favorite Appetizer


----------



## MousseauMob

diznefan76 said:
			
		

> The famous Los Arcos in Cabo San Lucas



GREAT SHOT! How did you get SO close! The pic I posted earlier is from the ship and No where near this close! Did you go to Lovers Beach?


----------



## Honu

Meshee said:
			
		

> My Favorite Appetizer




OK, I give up.  What is that?


----------



## MousseauMob

Jsme said:
			
		

> You can order the cake of the day...or os I have been told.  I plan on doing it on our next cruise...daily...
> I do not know if it would include a cake like this one.



This is the same cake we got when we celebrated DH birthday on the first night of the cruise. Our server told us this is the cake that is available on the first night only, after that, it's a different cake.


----------



## MousseauMob

Princess Hugs!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> GREAT SHOT! How did you get SO close! The pic I posted earlier is from the ship and No where near this close! Did you go to Lovers Beach?


I have the same pic 

I was on the Harbor Cruise and Scenic drive and the catamaran got close. There are several excursions that sail out to it

Debbie


----------



## SchultzFamily

The Wonder at CC - Taken through my fogged lens from the humidity!





[/IMG]


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Another from Los Arcos


----------



## goofygal1975

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Is this something we could order...*
> 
> Instead of say...a cheese platter




I ordered this before the cruise, through disney. It was part of a celebration package. They ran out of the actual decorations for the room (the 14 day cruise sailed out the day before us). So they substitued something else, and still gave us the cake. 

Its vanilla, with strawberries in the middle, and a whipped cream frosting. Pretty good actually. we only got to eat a small bite, between lunch and dinner!


----------



## pppiglet

Loved the view at Giorgios on the Scenic Drive. See the Magic waaaaaayyyy in the background!


----------



## lbgraves

goofygal1975 said:
			
		

> I ordered this before the cruise, through disney. It was part of a celebration package. They ran out of the actual decorations for the room (the 14 day cruise sailed out the day before us). So they substitued something else, and still gave us the cake.
> 
> Its vanilla, with strawberries in the middle, and a whipped cream frosting. Pretty good actually. we only got to eat a small bite, between lunch and dinner!



That's the cake that they brough DS for his birthday, only the ship said happy birthday.  He liked eating that chocolate more than the cake.   It was the first night on the ship, so that explains why our friend got a different one on the last cruise.


----------



## diznylnd

Pic for today:




Grandparents Day Cake at Tritons for our First dinner onboard!


----------



## diznefan76

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> GREAT SHOT! How did you get SO close! The pic I posted earlier is from the ship and No where near this close! Did you go to Lovers Beach?



Mouseaumob- As Epcotkilterfan said we took the Harbor Cruise and Scenic drive excursion and they got us really close to Los Arcos.....I loved it!!!! By the way the picture if Sydney with Snow White is absolutely precious!!!!!


----------



## grimgrinnin

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Cool shot Grim!*
> 
> Was that a water camera or very clear water?
> 
> retired her flippers? bet he scared the bejeezus out of her.
> 
> I had a little one do that to me...
> 
> snuck up right behind me at Sea World while my hand was in the tank. Dh was LHisAOROTFL...



Hehe

I had an underwater housing for my old digital camera.  



grim


----------



## Verandah Man

A group shot of our DISmeet Brunch at Palo during our August 2003 cruise.


----------



## tstobb

Rescue at Sea


----------



## jazstar87

Want to go for an early morning dip?


----------



## Meshee

Honu said:
			
		

> OK, I give up.  What is that?








This was on the Pirates of the Caribbean Dinner Menu:

Pearls of the Caribbean - Crabmeat, Shrimp and Salmon mixed in pearls of Cousous with lemon grass infused Vinaigrette.


----------



## 4nana

Our sweet little DGD enjoying her   

Apparently she likes sprinkles on hers!!!


----------



## lbgraves

So where is the after picture?


----------



## TiggerKing

Our romantic turndown on our Palo's night:


----------



## Jsme

DS after face painting in the lab.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

She Sells Seashells... before the morning rush...


----------



## pppiglet

Pea-in-Me....love that picture! Where was it taken at?


----------



## Pea-n-Me

That is the store on Castaway Cay. We were the second family off the ship that morning so got there really early. I love having the store practically to myself!!


----------



## NowaSki

The view from our veranda at Key West.






Some of the pictures posted on this thread are amazing. The colors and clarity is great. What kind of cameras is everyone using? I imagine a lot of you use SLRs as oppose to Point and Click/Shoot's.

I have an old Canon Digital Elph (2.1 Megapixals). I bought before our first cruise in 2003 and plan to upgrade before my next one.


----------



## winotracy

Our sailaway from St. Thomas has always had a rainbow.  Here the one from our 2004 cruise.


----------



## zeke11

I'm jumping in!  Here's a photo of my dd taken during our September 2004 post-Jeanne cruise.






Kris


----------



## challada

Question:  Those taking the lovely sunsets or sunrise over water pics...are you using "real" film or digital?  My DH is into photography (but all the shots I post are my lousy ones) and swears that those are all real film cameras and cannot be done w/digital...I don't believe that (or I wish not as I don't know how to use anything but digital).
THANKS

Well...day 100, it seems...let's see what's left in my pile at photobucket...




My pickpocket at CaboWabo


----------



## winotracy

challada said:
			
		

> Question:  Those taking the lovely sunsets or sunrise over water pics...are you using "real" film or digital?  My DH is into photography (but all the shots I post are my lousy ones) and swears that those are all real film cameras and cannot be done w/digital...I don't believe that (or I wish not as I don't know how to use anything but digital).
> THANKS



Mine are all digital.  I used an HP735 (I believe) for all of them.  I upgraded this year to the HP945 and we'll try out more sunsets and water pics in 50 days!

Tracy


----------



## lbgraves

Here is sunrise at Grand Cayman.  It is a digital pic.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

I know this isn't the greatest quality by professional standards but it was taken from our verandah during the night by balancing the camera on a box of wine on the railing as a makeshift tripod, LOL.   

I use an HP 3.1MP Photosmart digital camera that is almost 3 yrs old. It's dropped a few times so sometimes the shutter doesn't open all the way and I'll be repalcing it one of these days, but overall I take a lot of amateur pictures and I've always been happy with the quaility. My pictures could probably be better but I usually use just the two star quality instead of the three since they come out pretty well and I can get more on the card that way.


----------



## lbgraves

That one looks so cool!


----------



## purplern

I'll second that!!! Neat!


----------



## ann-e-mator

LOVE that picture pea-n-me!!!
Here is my picture for the day... 






my dad and my gradfather posing with Goofy... I don't know if any of you ever read the ridiculous adults thread - but i posted on there about my grandfather (in a good way) having to always take his picture with EVERY character.... This is my favorite one of him and a character.


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

Although this picture is of my brother, it is one of my favorites because all of the people in the background are the people we were with.  I think it is cool the way it came out like that, without us planning it.


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

Sorry i meant to add this on to my post but i forgot.  
I wanted to tell challada that i used both a digital camera and a regular camera to take pictures of the sunset (i took a class and learned all about the regular camera and film so i thought i could make it better) and they both turned out about the same.  I would say just go with the digital because it is less work.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Glad you guys liked the picture, I almost didn't post it.


----------



## ann-e-mator

I personally will always be a true 35mm film fan. Though I like digitals convenience, I just love cameras and film and all that stuff. Plus, no matter what you say about quality... the bigger you blow up a digital picture, the worse it looks... You never have to worry about that with regular film. Just my opinion


----------



## OurDogCisco

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> I personally will always be a true 35mm film fan. Though I like digitals convenience, I just love cameras and film and all that stuff. Plus, no matter what you say about quality... the bigger you blow up a digital picture, the worse it looks... You never have to worry about that with regular film. Just my opinion



That is simply not true and I disagree...  Some digital pictures do lose quality because they aren't the right megapixels to be enlarged.  It really depends on the type of digital camera you buy.  I have a beautiful picture taken by a professional photograhper of dds that was done in digital.  It was blown up to 16 by 20 and it is fine.  You can't tell.


----------



## ann-e-mator

Thats why I was just giving my opinion... Just my experience I've had with them. Professionals all use digital, and your right they do turn out great, but they have WAY better quality stuff. I bought a 1500 dollar digital camera and got junk. Guess it just depends.


----------



## lbgraves

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> LOVE that picture pea-n-me!!!
> Here is my picture for the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dad and my gradfather posing with Goofy... I don't know if any of you ever read the ridiculous adults thread - but i posted on there about my grandfather (in a good way) having to always take his picture with EVERY character.... This is my favorite one of him and a character.



I remember that thread & your post about your GF.  He sounds & looks like a very fun guy who loves life.


----------



## ann-e-mator

Thanks  He really is


----------



## grimgrinnin

Midnight Dessert Buffet!



All my cruise pictures were taken with a Nikon Coolpix 4500 (digital point and shoot).


grim


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Thank you for the responses...*

 I just can't wait til our Cruise 

Thanks Grim-I've looked into a waterproof housing for my digital...but am so paranoid about messing up my camera that I buy Kodak disposables-they have black and white, panoramic and waterproof cameras that I use, as well as my Olympus digital.

Thanks goofygal1975-That cake sounds scrumptious, I will most likely partake in that celebration package you mentioned. It'll make our Christmas Eve boarding that much more special.

*Keep those pictures coming!!! *

They just keep getting better and better 

~cj~


----------



## 4nana

Unbelievable shots!!  I am really enjoying all the great photos!!   

OMG grim, that Midnight Dessert Buffet looks sinfully delicious!!  

My SIL gave me a Nikon Coolpix 4600 for Mother's Day and love it!


----------



## DBinMV

Coming late to the thread...

Here's one from Pirate Night on 6/18/05 Magic Cruise to Mexico.






DBinMV


----------



## MickeyAnne

The Red Carpet before the Golden Mickeys


----------



## ann-e-mator

Ooh!!! Good pic! I meant to get that when I was on the cruise and forgot to.


----------



## cristit14

DS, DD and Pluto at Mt. Rustmore





I have all sorts of ideas for pictures for our upcoming cruise now.


----------



## pppiglet

All my pictures are digital with Cannon A70. I just leave it on AUTO all the time and it just does the rest!


----------



## cathyscrapper

My ds enjoying the first of many    onboard the Magic!


----------



## diznylnd

pppiglet said:
			
		

> All my pictures are digital with Cannon A70. I just leave it on AUTO all the time and it just does the rest!



Hey pppiglet I have the same Camera as you and I just love it. Great pics and it's so easy to use.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

Lets see if this works.  This is my first picture.  I will work on making it smaller.  This is the streamers that the pop.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

My pictures are taken with a digital Sony Mavica and are 5.0 megapixel

This is morning over Curacao


----------



## GOVAC24

Castaway Club Get together!


----------



## MousseauMob

Flowers DH suprised me with!


----------



## MousseauMob

diznefan76 said:
			
		

> Mouseaumob- As Epcotkilterfan said we took the Harbor Cruise and Scenic drive excursion and they got us really close to Los Arcos.....I loved it!!!! By the way the picture if Sydney with Snow White is absolutely precious!!!!!



Thanks, she still talks about the princesses! That's the excursion I wanted to do but I was afraid DD2 wouldn't do well. We did the Cabo Resort instead while DH went Deep Sea Fishing - it worked out well for the kids because of the crafts they made and the pinata party! They really LOVED it!


----------



## pppiglet

My DS was thrilled to see a Walmart since he works at one, but he fell asleep and never made it over to see this one in Puerto Vallarta!


----------



## GOVAC24

We loved this view from the top of Paradise Point!


----------



## Verandah Man

Tropical Night August 2003


----------



## WDWLVR

Ducky Williams sketching Donald during a presentation on the 12/18 10 day cruise.


----------



## tstobb

DS waiting for the sailaway


----------



## wannabecruiser

Just wanted to tell everyone that I love the pictures!!  Maybe this thread will still be going when I go on my first cruise in May of '06!!!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Castaway Club gift on our bed as we enter our stateroom.  

I agree, everyone's pictures are great!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

WDWLVR said:
			
		

> Ducky Williams sketching Donald during a presentation on the 12/18 10 day cruise.


Very Cool!!


----------



## krdisneybound

wltdsnyfan said:
			
		

> Lets see if this works.  This is my first picture.  I will work on making it smaller.  This is the streamers that the pop.



BOY - the pics get better each day with everyone.

The streamer pic is the greatest catch, tho


----------



## winotracy

Here's one of my favorites from Trunk Bay at St. Johns.  Almost as beautiful as Castaway Cay!


----------



## MousseauMob

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

> Very Cool!!


I'll second that!!!


----------



## tinksdad

To add to the "magic" 
Here is a shot taken from the restaurant on St. Maarten at Grand Case Bay.






The view and the meal were excellent!!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

From our balcony at night.  It was on Deck 6.  I love pictures like this.  This is also a great thread.


----------



## Bethipooh4

From the tram on CC...


----------



## MickeyAnne

I thought that the top of the Chandelier on the Wonder was just as beautiful as what you saw from the ground!


----------



## cristit14

The Wonder at Castaway Cay


----------



## Jsme

Isn't Ducky Williams awesome.  We meet him on our October 2004 cruise.  I had no clue who he was.  He was behind us in line for a character meet.  He had his dad and mom with him.  We talked to him for a long time.  Then the next night he came up to my son at a lounge and asked if he could draw him a picture.  Still had no clue as to who he was.  My DS jumped at it and Mr. Williams proceeds to draw E's favorite caharacter, Stitch.  Then it dawned on me who he was. He also drew one for DD.  HE was swamped with children coming up to him after that.  I felt priviledged that he singled my children out and drew them a picture all becasue he wanted to.


----------



## 4nana

Shot of the Banana Boat excursion, taken from our verandah.   

Sure looks like alot of fun!!!!


----------



## Jsme

Mac loves to have her hair braided just does like the pain of having it done.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

LOL, Jsme - I had a similar picture to post. Only in mine you can see that my DD is crying.   Had no idea how much it hurt!!


----------



## WDWLVR

Jsme said:
			
		

> Isn't Ducky Williams awesome. We meet him on our October 2004 cruise. I had no clue who he was. He was behind us in line for a character meet. He had his dad and mom with him. We talked to him for a long time. Then the next night he came up to my son at a lounge and asked if he could draw him a picture. Still had no clue as to who he was. My DS jumped at it and Mr. Williams proceeds to draw E's favorite caharacter, Stitch. Then it dawned on me who he was. He also drew one for DD. HE was swamped with children coming up to him after that. I felt priviledged that he singled my children out and drew them a picture all becasue he wanted to.


 
He is the sweetest man.  I have a large Stitch sketch that I won at his presentation.


----------



## purplern

I agree, these pictures are beautiful! I cant wait till next Sept!
Keep them coming!!!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Desserts that were on display during the kitchen tour....


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Barracuda that showed up while snorkeling at Coki Beach St. Thomas.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

My friend Minnie and I have similar Cruise attire 
Laura


----------



## jlawall

Thx to all for the amazing pics..............I hope to add to this thread in just a few short weeks.........................


----------



## krdisneybound

I'll add some new ones also when I return from my cruise on 7/13


----------



## grimgrinnin

Sunrise.




Please ignore the crooked horizon.



grim


----------



## lbgraves

One of my favorite moments on the cruise.  The sail away party!


----------



## pjpoohbear

I have to add one of mine, have enjoyed all the hard work you have all put into this thread.






Penny


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Coming into Cabo San Lucas, this shot presented itself  






Debbie


----------



## SandraLee

In the terminal . . .


----------



## Scouter




----------



## pppiglet

DL artist Stacia was our tablemate and drew this for my DH. I will post mine next. She did the "Behind the Scenes" on our cruise.


----------



## pppiglet

Sorry I posted 2 today, but they kinda go together!


----------



## diznefan76

I so wish that I was back on the Magic again!!!


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Birhtday cake!


----------



## WDWLVR

pppiglet - those are awesome drawings!


----------



## Verandah Man

Here we go sailing past the Two Palms cam on our way out to sea on our very first cruise on the Magic in August 2003.


----------



## WDWLVR

The terminal and model decorated for the DVC Member Cruise in Feb. '03.


----------



## castoff

This is DD AFTER her cruise and I took out 33 braids. We called her Simba.


----------



## wannabecruiser

I remember way back when, (late 70's early 80's)  we would braid our hair to get it to style like that!!!!!!!!     That picture just brought flashback memories!!!!!!


----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, here is my picture of the Wonder docked at CC.  You can see it was a little overcast when we were there, but it was still a good day!  BTW, I am going to use this as a background for one of our door signs on our upcoming cruise.


----------



## castoff

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> I remember way back when, (late 70's early 80's)  we would braid our hair to get it to style like that!!!!!!!!     That picture just brought flashback memories!!!!!!



I remember that also. She had those braids in for 3 weeks and it took HOURS to take them all out.


----------



## tstobb

Anyone hungry?


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] I love the picture of Castawy.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

This is a rare photo of an empty Castaway Cay. It was taken on Sept 1, 2004 - the day the Wonder evacuated the island prior to Hurricane Frances. We were there the day before; this was supposed to be our At Sea day. Instead we docked there for a couple of hours while supplies and about 40 CMs who live on CC were loaded onto the ship. The hurricane hit that weekend and lots of speculation later ensued about how much damage the island had sustained. 

 Can anyone finish the story? When did the island actually re-open and how much damage did it sustain??


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] 


I just love this picture


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

While visiting the Butterfly Farm in St Marteen, a butterfly made herself confortable on my husband green T-shirt.
Farm personnel had to remove "manually" the butterfly that was nesting on my husband


----------



## 4nana

*Thanks to all for your beautiful contributions!!!  It's the next best thing to being there!!
It is such fun to come here daily and check all the 'Wonder'ful and 'Magic'al photos!!!*



Our little DGS enjoying his personalized Disney pillowcase and Mickey.


----------



## JonetteA

4nanna...did you notice your GS had "hidden mickey" ears!!


----------



## 4nana

Jonette, Thx for noticing!  
Our 7 grands each had a diff pillowcase, but, no doubt this was a set up by our daughter!!!


----------



## MickeyAnne

If DBF and I had a dollar for how many times we were asked if we were on our Honeymoon during our May Cruise,  we could have paid the whole trip off    (The fact is that while we intend to get married, we have not yet done so.)  So, Kim, our stateroom host, must have thought the same thing and we came home on night three to this beautiful towel animal set up.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Heading into Acapulco


----------



## stingfancb

This is a picture of myself and DD (in white and gold) taken at dinner the night of DH and my vow renewal on the 10 night holiday cruise. The other ladies are some of our DIS friends - what a great time we had!


----------



## winotracy

Ok, this isn't totally DCL related, but here is a picture of my wine cellar door.  Included on the door are corks from the Westbound Repositioning Cruise wine tasting party.  Does this count?  We should be able to fill up the door after the August Repo cruise!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

winotracy said:
			
		

> Ok, this isn't totally DCL related, but here is a picture of my wine cellar door.  Included on the door are corks from the Westbound Repositioning Cruise wine tasting party.  Does this count?  We should be able to fill up the door after the August Repo cruise!!


 *Niiiiice!*

It's a decorator door, memory board all rolled into one. Seriously cool idea.


----------



## Momeska

I LOVE your door!!! What a terrific idea! You get to enjoy the wine twice!


----------



## Hygiene99

winotracy said:
			
		

> Ok, this isn't totally DCL related, but here is a picture of my wine cellar door.  Included on the door are corks from the Westbound Repositioning Cruise wine tasting party.  Does this count?  We should be able to fill up the door after the August Repo cruise!!



Great Job T..  Thanks


----------



## Jsme

Pea-n-Me,
Did you ever get to see any pictures of after Jeanne at CC?  I think I have one or two.  I forgot to pack my camera's charger so I only have one or two pictures.  Bascially the vegetation was gone.  The island still had a lot of charm but not it's usual self with the lush greenery.


----------



## Jsme

DS and a very messy stateroom.


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everybody.
My picture today has a fun story to it.  We were trying to take a really nice picture of me and my friend lauren.  We tried to take this picture probobly ten or eleven times before we got a really good one, and everyone knew that we wanted it to be good so everyone kept messing it up, and we didnt really get a great one like we wanted, but the last one was pretty good.  Im only going to put a few up because i dont want to be a hog.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's a picture of my dd hanging on for dear life.  It was really windy our last seaday on our Western Cruise last May that she finally grabbed a pole to hang on!!  It was hilarious!!


----------



## jlowejd5

After what most of us (stateside, anyway) have gone through this weekend, with crowds, crowds, and more crowds, I thought this pic might be a bit of a stress relief.

DW is the horizontal dot in the background.


----------



## Verandah Man

Since I'm having one of those nights were I couldn't sleep, I thought I'd post my photo of the day early, LOL!!!

This photo, of a great looking couple,  was sent to me by a friend on the Magic during the westbound Panama Canal crossing this past May.


----------



## winotracy

For us, this view is always the last we see on the Magic.





Morning at Port Canaveral from our verandah.


----------



## tstobb

Access to the Dis boards while on-board


----------



## WDWLVR

White sand, blue sky, colorful umbreallas - I love Castaway Cay. Taken on the DVC Member Cruise - Feb. 2003 (this was our second day on the island).


----------



## MickeyAnne

Here is Mickey welcoming you into Mickey's Mates


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

winotracy said:
			
		

> For us, this view is always the last we see on the Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning at Port Canaveral from our verandah.





This August will be our FIRST time ........ with a ( Navigator) verandah !!!!!
I'll watch out for this (and other !!!!) magical views !!!!!!

I've started dreaming of MY verandah !!!!!!  Thanks !!!!

Laura


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] 

This is while we were docked in Nassau.


----------



## 4nana

*Parade during dinner in Parrot Cay!! 

Happy July 4th to all!!!  *


----------



## wdw47

thank you for posting photos everyone we are enjoying looking at them and looking forward to our june 16th 2006 cruise


----------



## goofygal1975

This is where I want to be RIGHT NOW! LOL ds and I enjoying a hammock on CC.


----------



## mickey2000

Happy 4th of July!
















MY NEXT USA CRUISE PRIDE OF AMERICA!


----------



## soccercruiser87

mickey2000 when was the magic and wonder docked at the same port?


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Soccercruiser, I believe she said earlier it was taken in Nassau.   

Jsme, no I never saw pictures of CC post hurricane. I know after Frances it was a while before they reopened the island. I was hoping someone would know for sure how long it took and what damage actually took place. Anyone know?   





This is the Captain's Quarters on the Wonder taken during the Bridge Tour.


----------



## castoff

Blue Lagoon in 2003


----------



## pppiglet

Wow...I like that picture of the Capt. quarters!


----------



## Jsme

This is for Pea-n-Me.  It is two pictures.  Sorry I am cheating~posting more than one... This was taken on the Magic the first week of October 2004.  After Jeanne and Francis.  After taking the seond picture I post today my camera battery konked out and with no charger this was all of our digit pictures.  









As you can see the vegetation was hurt badly.  If you look carefully you can see where the water level came to.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Happy 4th of July!!!

This was taken on the day of the Panama Canal crossing. They had a special BBQ for us.  But I had been to Palo for brunch... needless to say I did not partake in the BBQ


----------



## Hygiene99

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

> Jsme, no I never saw pictures of CC post hurricane. I know after Frances it was a while before they reopened the island. I was hoping someone would know for sure how long it took and what damage actually took place. Anyone know?



I Know i Was on the first cruise to Return to CC After the Hurricanes last year ..

It was the October 2nd Cruise that made it to CC.. 
      It Was BROWN.......... looks real nice now Was there in May on the Repo Cruise...

Peter


----------



## Hygiene99

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Happy 4th of July!!!
> 
> This was taken on the day of the Panama Canal crossing. They had a special BBQ for us.  But I had been to Palo for brunch... needless to say I did not partake in the BBQ



It Was Awesome we had lunch...  Bless those Poor chefs 
it Was HOT...


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Thanks, guys. I'm glad the island is green again.   

That BBQ looks awesome!!


----------



## Jsme

Hygiene99 said:
			
		

> I Know i Was on the first cruise to Return to CC After the Hurricanes last year ..
> 
> It was the October 2nd Cruise that made it to CC..
> It Was BROWN.......... looks real nice now Was there in May on the Repo Cruise...
> 
> Peter



Peter, it sounds like we were on the same cruise.  We were on the Magic 10/2-10/9.  Is this the same cruise you guys were on?

Selena


----------



## winotracy

Jsme said:
			
		

> Peter, it sounds like we were on the same cruise.  We were on the Magic 10/2-10/9.  Is this the same cruise you guys were on?
> 
> Selena



Selena, we were there too.  We were so happy to hear that we were going to Castaway Cay, though it really looked different.  

Tracy


----------



## Hygiene99

Jsme said:
			
		

> Peter, it sounds like we were on the same cruise.  We were on the Magic 10/2-10/9.  Is this the same cruise you guys were on?
> 
> Selena


Same  cruise..


----------



## stingfancb

DS and DD at Pirate Night on the 10 night holiday cruise.









"That'd be some good grog, matey!"


----------



## Jsme

winotracy said:
			
		

> Selena, we were there too.  We were so happy to hear that we were going to Castaway Cay, though it really looked different.
> 
> Tracy



I wish I would have known about this board last October.  I would have loved to meet some fella disers.

We were so happy when we finally heard we would get to go to CC.  We love this island.


----------



## BobandLee

This is one of my favorites---




From 2002 Western Cruise


----------



## AdventureGuru

hmmm...just want to post to keep up!!!


----------



## challada

I'm back from our travels this holiday weekend...hope everyone had a fun and SAFE 4th of July!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DAD...GGG! 





This was DDs first meal aboard....notice the DIS green we all were wearing!


----------



## jlowejd5

Not much to this one, and I'm a little worried about the size, since it's a scan of a 35mm print from the 2001 trip, but here goes.






It's not just that those are bags on the bed.  It's that those are OUR bags on the bed.  Whooo!!!


----------



## winotracy

Here's a shot of the clouds on my first trip to Castaway Cay.


----------



## tstobb

Just waiting for the little princesses to come for a visit


----------



## Verandah Man

Our serving team during our first cruise in August 2003. This is Roberto from Peru and Prudence from Jamaica.


----------



## WDWLVR

This is Grills - a great bar/resturant right on the chanel.  When we've done a Sunday Wonder cruise we've gone to watch the Magic sail by.  On either the Magic or Wonder it is great to sail by Grills and get waves from everyone.  It is one of those markers that let me know I'm starting out on a great vacation.





http://monorailgreen.info/May02/P5122181.jpg


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] 

My Dh and Ds enjoying a day at sea.


----------



## 4nana

This is a shot of a 'SeaTrekkin' diver at Coral World, as we waatched from the undersea observatory.


----------



## WDWLVR

We did Sea Trekkin' in December and loved it!


----------



## stingfancb

This was taken on Christmas Day in St. Thomas. (Does anyone recognize that famous shadow on the water?)


----------



## krdisneybound

stingfancb said:
			
		

> This was taken on Christmas Day in St. Thomas. (Does anyone recognize that famous shadow on the water?)



Now, that is way kewl!!!!!!!  Nice shot


----------



## Q's My Princess

Who is attacking DH???  DD is enjoying herself!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Taken 5/05  at CC. Oh to back there!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

I am really enjoying everyone's pictures!!!

Here is one I put my DH up to:


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Hmmmm...anyone recognize these two cruise fanatics???


----------



## ann-e-mator

Haven't posted any in a few days - Was out of town - Here's mine for the day - St. Maarten at sunset


----------



## MickeyAnne

I love to collect shells on the beach so I collected them on castaway cay even though I knew that we were not allowed to take them off the island.  At the end of the day, I layed them all out on my towel and took a shot of them so I could remember my CC colledtion even though I could't keep it.


----------



## challada

Back in the swing of things....DS would have liked to strangle me for saying he "dances nightly" but I thought it was a cute photo op!


----------



## Verandah Man

CRSNDSNY said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...anyone recognize these two cruise fanatics???




Think you're funny don't you my dear sweet friend??? Now I see why you and EB didn't want to put your pirate bandanas on during the Pirates IN the Caribbean Party.


----------



## Bethipooh4

Equal time for DS...he had way too much fun, food and sun on Pirate night. He collapsed on his brothers bed, and didn't even move poor Stitch...


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's a stingray from Grand Cayman.... ahhhh... to be there again!!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Moon over Acapulco






Debbie


----------



## Pea-n-Me

My favorite part of Disney Dreams  (no flash   )


----------



## Jsme

Right before dinner last year on the Magic.


----------



## thomprod

Our DD4 all dressed for dinner on our Magical cruise in January 2005.


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everyone-
This is a picture of my friend Brandon's mom in Cozumel i think.  We were all snorkeling and she wanted to come in but was very scared.  She freaked out as soon as one of the really little fish swan past her and she got right out after it took us about an hour to talk her in to coming in.  It was a lot more fun than it sounds.


----------



## BobandLee

Hey I forgot this one. One of Peter's favorites.


----------



## Hygiene99

BobandLee said:
			
		

> Hey I forgot this one. One of Peter's favorites.


Got that Right ...Peter


----------



## diznylnd

Our rental van decorated at Cocoa Beach after breakfast! Yeah time to head to the ship!


----------



## KaitlinsMom

WOW - I went away for the 4th! So many pages to catch up on (and I did) - Just sad that I can't comment on them all!! Such great photos!!






Out by the mickey pool!


----------



## scrapperjill

No kidding...leave for a few days and come back to page after page to catch back up on....Here's mine for today...


----------



## GOVAC24

From the Castaway Club get together! Just a little liquid libation! Hey they were very good & they were free!


----------



## Verandah Man

This photo is of me and CM Tanya in the DCL Terminal in August 2003. Tanya is a sweetheart of a lady, and we make sure we say hi to her each time we check in before a cruise. Hi Tanya!!!


----------



## tstobb




----------



## WDWLVR

One of my favorite spots on the ship.  The bench on our Navigator Verandah.  A cool drink, a good book and I could spend a lot of time here!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG]


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Thanks for the BBC's, Amanda!


----------



## stingfancb

My DD in St. Marten, 12/04


----------



## ann-e-mator

My picture for the day... Always working hard on the Magic


----------



## challada

My kids were excited to watch the show in Animators:





I've got to upload more pics already as I'm running out!!!


----------



## MickeyAnne

DBF goofing around on the Wonder.


----------



## wdw47

we love the photos


----------



## jenny2

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Princess Hugs!



This is the most ADORABLE picture!!


----------



## KaitlinsMom

I agree! That picture is soooooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## jenny2

thomprod said:
			
		

> Our DD4 all dressed for dinner on our Magical cruise in January 2005.



What a dollface she has!!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's mine... The room service cheese platter & cookies.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Mmmmmmmmm...*

That looks yummy ourdog!


----------



## Jsme

OurDogCisco said:
			
		

> Here's mine... The room service cheese platter & cookies.



Okay I want one...


----------



## Jsme

An offical at Antigua...she did not want me to take her picture...I talked her into it.  I thought it was a lovely picture.


----------



## JonetteA

Hand me some chicken fingers, cheese plate, wine and cookies...would it be too greedy to have it all at once?????? =)


----------



## diznylnd

One of our favorite things ice cream @ Scoops!


----------



## goofygal1975

Brandon in the Bahamas...wonder in the background


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Think you're funny don't you my dear sweet friend??? Now I see why you and EB didn't want to put your pirate bandanas on during the Pirates IN the Caribbean Party.


  
You and Hazel look GREAT!!! I love that photo of you!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

On the Repo cruise there were so few kids that they kicked them out of the  Oceaneers Lab one night and let the adults play!!

We got to make Flubber!!


----------



## cristit14

Here is mine for today.  I don't think that I have already posted it  .
This was one of DS favorite thing to do.  Have breakfast on the deck.  He loved the chocolate Mickey waffles.


----------



## MousseauMob

June 4th West Coast Dis Members on Formal Night!


----------



## MousseauMob

jenny2 said:
			
		

> This is the most ADORABLE picture!!



Thanks! I was so excited the photographer got this, we had both taken regular pictures and I had set my camera down when DD2 and Snow White hugged cheek to cheek, but the photographer was ready and snapped it!


----------



## Jsme

cristit14 said:
			
		

> Here is mine for today.  I don't think that I have already posted it  .
> This was one of DS favorite thing to do.  Have breakfast on the deck.  He loved the chocolate Mickey waffles.



Talking about the chocolate mickey waffles.  DS fell in love with them in 2003 but in 2004 they did not have them.  He was very disappointed.


----------



## MousseauMob

winotracy said:
			
		

> Here's a shot of the clouds on my first trip to Castaway Cay.



COOL! Does anyone else remember that DCL commercial that had the cloud hidden Mickey and Goofy! This pic reminds me of that - of course that was CGI and this one is real!


----------



## Corryn

A guy comes strolling down the public beach on Paradise Island...."Who wants to get wasted, Mon?" so we tried his not-so-clean taste of the tropics, and thank God, no Immodium needed!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/011_11.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/013_13.jpg">


----------



## Corryn

Senor Frogs, Nassau
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/IMGP2605.jpg">


----------



## Corryn

I'm Ready for Bingo!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/007d36ee.jpg">
Strawberry Daquiri & Tropical Depression
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/015_15.jpg">
Tropical Rainforest 
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/004_4.jpg">


----------



## pppiglet

Our wonderful servers! Mizar & Claudio


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

WDWLVR said:
			
		

> One of my favorite spots on the ship.  The bench on our Navigator Verandah.  A cool drink, a good book and I could spend a lot of time here!





 Thanks for posting !!! This August DH and I are going to have a Navigator verandah :  WHAT a DREAM !!!!!!!  


laura


----------



## Verandah Man

Tommy from Norway was our head server during our August 2003 cruise, our teenage DD had a crush on him by the end of the cruise.


----------



## WDWLVR

The Magic in Antiqua - December 2004


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG]


----------



## diznylnd

DD with her towel animal and stuffed animal.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Deck 10 during the Sailaway Party.


----------



## ann-e-mator

Me and my sister at the character breakfast.


----------



## Wish Upon A Star

I suppose Virginia Beach will not look like this:


----------



## 4nana

This pic is from our Mother/Daughter cruise for our Mom's74th BD in 2003.  We had lost dear Dad that year, and needed something to pick up our spirits.  My Mom had not been in a bathing suit for years, never cruised or flown before.  Mom played like a kid in the aqua blue peaceful Caribbean and we made many special memories to last a life time.  The CM's called us "the Golden Girls" and treated us like royality! I'm sure Dad was smiling down from above.   

Left to rgt:  Sis, Mom and 4Nana


----------



## challada

In our room


----------



## Jsme

Dk's and the IL's.


----------



## jrabbit

Corryn said:
			
		

> I'm Ready for Bingo!
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/007d36ee.jpg">


SEE They CAN do WIRELESS on the ship! It's the Blue and Black box that says LINKSYS (it's a wireless access point - now all they need to do is scatter several of these around the ship, and charge us an arm and a leg and we're in business!)


----------



## MickeyAnne

I'm so happy that I started this thread - you all are so much more into then the folks over on the Theme Parks board!  Great Pics Everyone!  Keep em coming!


Mine for today is a picture of DBF on debarkation morning - notice how happy he is?


----------



## Pea-n-Me

MickeyAnne said:
			
		

> Great Pics Everyone! Keep em coming!


Pretty soon my whole album is going to be on here.


----------



## pjpoohbear

little detail from Parrot's Cay






Penny


----------



## ann-e-mator

pjpoohbear you made my day!!! thats my favorite movie and i didnt find out until AFTER the cruise that those were there!!!! good pic.!


----------



## thomprod

jenny2 said:
			
		

> What a dollface she has!!



Thanks, Jenny2.  We agree!


----------



## pjpoohbear

ann-e-mator, no problem I love that movie too.  But really love him.  I was wandering on my last day and was getting pics of the empty restaurant, and saw him, had to get the pic!

Penny


----------



## goofygal1975

Ahhh.....breakfast on our verandah!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Corryn: The Tropical Rainforest allows kids? *

If I wanted to treat DD17 to the salon or a spa treatment, are there any on the cruise that we could do together?

*Ok---back to our regularly scheduled photo show!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hygiene99

This is a shot of The Magic Coming into Ca. For the first Time..


----------



## grimgrinnin

Don't look indecisive when choosing a dessert - they'll bring you one of each!






grim


----------



## Q's My Princess

DD with one of her "new best friends", Margaret.  They had such fun together!


----------



## Verandah Man

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> Don't look indecisive when choosing a dessert - they'll bring you one of each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grim





Now that's my kind of place setting!!!


----------



## MousseauMob

4nana said:
			
		

> This pic is from our Mother/Daughter cruise for our Mom's74th BD in 2003.  We had lost dear Dad that year, and needed something to pick up our spirits.  My Mom had not been in a bathing suit for years, never cruised or flown before.  Mom played like a kid in the aqua blue peaceful Caribbean and we made many special memories to last a life time.  The CM's called us "the Golden Girls" and treated us like royality! I'm sure Dad was smiling down from above.
> 
> Left to rgt:  Sis, Mom and 4Nana



Ok, some posts really should come with a tissue alert! Loved this story and picture.


----------



## MousseauMob

MickeyAnne said:
			
		

> Mine for today is a picture of DBF on debarkation morning - notice how happy he is?



He looks exactly how I felt on our debarkation!


----------



## MousseauMob

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> Don't look indecisive when choosing a dessert - they'll bring you one of each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grim



Yum, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## GOVAC24

I love this statue! Too bad they don't make a small one you can take home with you!


----------



## tstobb

Anyone driving from the west coast of Florida - here's the 1st sign that you're entering Disney territory:


----------



## MousseauMob

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> I love this statue! Too bad they don't make a small one you can take home with you!



That would be SO cool, I'd spend money on it. Oh, who am I kidding, I'd spend money on just about anything Disney!


----------



## lbgraves

Here is our favorite server Rudy and our assistant Marco.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Sailaway Party for the Repo Cruise


----------



## kellib36

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Here is our favorite server Rudy and our assistant Marco.


How long ago was this? Marco looks like a baby!!! Or is that, a babe!!!  

He's such a sweetie!!!


----------



## jlawall

Wow, this thread makes me feel like I'm on the ship for a few seconds, thx for sharing................can you review how to post pics??


----------



## lbgraves

kellib36 said:
			
		

> How long ago was this? Marco looks like a baby!!! Or is that, a babe!!!
> 
> He's such a sweetie!!!



LOL!  He was a sweetie & was so good with the kids too!   That was taken on our 12/4/04 cruise.  It was Marco's first back from an extended vacation, which was why he wasn't back in Palo where he had been prior to that leave.  From posts I read it didn't take him very long to return to his position at Palo.  Did you meet his brother?  He was working in the same dining room with us.  They looked so much alike and enjoyed joking with each other.  We are looking forward to seeing him again & want to request him when we are at Palo.


----------



## jazstar87

my dcl pick of the day:





the wonder at CC .....oh i wish i was there now


----------



## kellib36

lbgraves said:
			
		

> LOL! He was a sweetie & was so good with the kids too!  That was taken on our 12/4/04 cruise. It was Marco's first back from an extended vacation, which was why he wasn't back in Palo where he had been prior to that leave. From posts I read it didn't take him very long to return to his position at Palo. Did you meet his brother? He was working in the same dining room with us. They looked so much alike and enjoyed joking with each other. We are looking forward to seeing him again & want to request him when we are at Palo.


 
Yes, we've met them both, and had Salvatore at Palo our last night on the May repo cruise. They were both leaving the next morning for a vacation, and the talk was the Salvatore was hounding Mama to find him a woman to settle down with. He's SO ready!! I'm pretty sure Marco was coming back, but Salvatore may not be.

I didn't realize he'd left, or that he'd been anywhere else but Palo...I've only known them in Palo since our first cruise in Jan '03. They are both wonderful guys! I'm sure their Mama is proud of them!


----------



## pppiglet

Jlawall.....I used photobucket.com.   Upload your pictures to them in an album and then copy the IMG code under the picture and paste it in your reply.


----------



## lbgraves

Glad to hear that Marco will probably be there when we are on the ship.   Here is another picture of him with DD...since I missed a couple days of posting.


----------



## ladypoo

I have really enjoyed looking at all the pictures.  Here is my 1st try.  

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ladypoobear_01/detail?.dir=db3f&.dnm=bcce.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## GOVAC24

The best kind of lobster....it comes with chocolate!!! Has anyone been able to do the towel animals once they got home??   I seem to forget how to do them once we get off the ship.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

kellib36 said:
			
		

> Yes, we've met them both, and had Salvatore at Palo our last night on the May repo cruise. the talk was the Salvatore was hounding Mama to find him a woman to settle down with. He's SO ready!! I'm pretty sure Marco was coming back, but Salvatore may not be.
> They are both wonderful guys! I'm sure their Mama is proud of them!



We totally agree !!!!!!! Both Salvatore and Marco are SPECIAL !!!!!!!! We always requested them at Palo !!!!!!  
I know Salvatore would like to settle down in Italy ... should he find the RIGHT girl !!!!!!! He is such a sweetie !!!! He always kissed me "Good night" as if I were his MOM !!!!!!


I was hoping to find them in August on the Wonder    but I now realize they will be working on the Magic !  


They really made each and every meal a VERY SPECIAL OCCASION !!!!!

THANKS, guys !!!!

Laura


----------



## Verandah Man

This is "NOT" my favorite photo to take, because it means the end of another cruise. It makes it less painful, seeing this banner, knowing when we leave the ship, we have another cruise booked.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> ... when we leave the ship, we have another cruise booked.




YA, we do the same !!!!!!!!!  

Never noticed this banner !!!! Thanks for posting !

Laura


----------



## WDWLVR

lbgraves said:
			
		

> LOL! He was a sweetie & was so good with the kids too!  That was taken on our 12/4/04 cruise. It was Marco's first back from an extended vacation, which was why he wasn't back in Palo where he had been prior to that leave. From posts I read it didn't take him very long to return to his position at Palo. Did you meet his brother? He was working in the same dining room with us. They looked so much alike and enjoyed joking with each other. We are looking forward to seeing him again & want to request him when we are at Palo.


 
Lisa - I'm pretty sure he was back in Palo on the 12/18 cruise.  We had him for brunch up in the private room (we actually had two tabels one in the room and one outside).


----------



## WDWLVR

The Magic in Key West as seen from the top of the Key West Lighthouse.  Let's keep the people of the Florida Keys in our prayers as Dennis is heading for them.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] 

The Wonder in Nassau


----------



## stingfancb

This is a photo of my 81 yo aunt (think, Mom) taken from our veranda looking towards her's. She is anxiously awaiting our trip through the canal. Stated that she has always wanted to go there and never thought she would.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Wow, stingfancb - I really love that picture.   





We spotted them cleaning the life vests by the crew pool during the Bridge Tour. At first we didn't know what they were.    then we figured it out.


----------



## wannabecruiser

stingfancb said:
			
		

> This is a photo of my 81 yo aunt (think, Mom) taken from our veranda looking towards her's. She is anxiously awaiting our trip through the canal. Stated that she has always wanted to go there and never thought she would.



GREAT PICTURE!!!!!!!!!    IT GOES TO SHOW DREAMS DO COME TRUE!!!!


----------



## stingfancb

Thanks for the nice comments.  I always have to laugh when people ask if 80+ people will enjoy the cruise.  She just loves watching the "kiddies" interact with the characters and be all dressed up.  It will just be the 2 of us on the repo cruise.  We will be traveling with everyone else's children!


----------



## Corryn

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Corryn: The Tropical Rainforest allows kids? *
> 
> If I wanted to treat DD17 to the salon or a spa treatment, are there any on the cruise that we could do together?
> 
> *Ok---back to our regularly scheduled photo show!!!!!!!!!*



Hello,
While still at shore on the first day, Everyone is allowed to tour the spa and gym area.  They were going nutso, they're always playing Spa at home with each other.  But sadly, (for them, not for me!) they were not allowed in after 6:00 p.m.  I think I've read a thread on here before concerning this topic, and I think I read that no one under 18 was allowed services, but then I read, as long as the teen is with you......You should make that its own post.  Good luck


----------



## ann-e-mator

i LOVE that picture stingfan... it made me smile   Here's mine for the day... This one always makes me laugh, because my mom (in pink), my grandma(in black) and I all scrapbook, and this just cracks me up, because on the last night when they throw all the confetti they were picking it all up and putting it into film canasters so that they could glue them into their scrapbooks!!!


----------



## diznylnd

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> i LOVE that picture stingfan... it made me smile   Here's mine for the day... This one always makes me laugh, because my mom (in pink), my grandma(in black) and I all scrapbook, and this just cracks me up, because on the last night when they throw all the confetti they were picking it all up and putting it into film canasters so that they could glue them into their scrapbooks!!!




I have to admit I scrapbook too and did the same thing with the mickey head glitter>.   

I just didn't get caught in a photo. LOL  Great pic!


----------



## diznylnd

This is me at Blackbeards Cay snorkeling on the stingray excursion in Nassau.


----------



## Momeska

I scrapbook too and I didn't get any Mickey Head glitter.  I did crawl around in my formal attire at the Golden Mickeys picking up the gold streamers. Then I didn't even use them in my scrapbook...go figure!


----------



## MickeyAnne

Nothing makes me happier then a Mickey Head Waffle at the buffet in the morning!!!


----------



## kb1esx

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Here we go sailing past the Two Palms cam on our way out to sea on our very first cruise on the Magic in August 2003.



How did you get the awesome recording from the web cam?

Gosh I'd love to have a series like that for my upcoming trip!!

David


----------



## challada

Let's get this Magic out of LA already!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Corryn said:
			
		

> Hello,
> While still at shore on the first day, Everyone is allowed to tour the spa and gym area.  They were going nutso, they're always playing Spa at home with each other.  But sadly, (for them, not for me!) they were not allowed in after 6:00 p.m.  I think I've read a thread on here before concerning this topic, and I think I read that no one under 18 was allowed services, but then I read, as long as the teen is with you......You should make that its own post.  Good luck


*I will most likely do just that...*

I've read that the ship isn't totally strict about where the 17yo kids go...as long as she acts appropriately 

 thanks for the reply


----------



## Verandah Man

kb1esx said:
			
		

> How did you get the awesome recording from the web cam?
> 
> Gosh I'd love to have a series like that for my upcoming trip!!
> 
> David




A friend of mine did this for me and sent it to me after we got home from our cruise. You need to capture as many clips as you can, then put it into a movie type mode. I've done slower versions, but nothing this fast.


----------



## MousseauMob

DD2 at splash area of Mickey Pool!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Thinking of those in the path of Dennis.  

This is a picture (not that great of one I may add) of Cuba from our Repo cruise.  We were about 1.5 miles off the coast.  It was definately a thrill to be that close!






Debbie


----------



## kellib36

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:
			
		

> I was hoping to find them in August on the Wonder  but I now realize they will be working on the Magic !


 
That was the hardest part of a 4 day cruise for us...I kept looking for people I "knew" but they were never there!!!


----------



## mickey2000

Pre cruise AKL ! Sorry had to post a few as it shows a series of pics!


----------



## Hygiene99

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Thinking of those in the path of Dennis.
> 
> This is a picture (not that great of one I may add) of Cuba from our Repo cruise.  We were about 1.5 miles off the coast.  It was definately a thrill to be that close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie



I Had heard We Were going to Stop...


----------



## Corryn

This was taken on the little sand spit island we went to while on the EcoTour.  Can you see the ship in the background?????
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/018_15A.jpg">


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Hygiene99 said:
			
		

> I Had heard We Were going to Stop...



I had heard the same thing   

We came so close that I thought for sure we were going on in!

 

Debbie

Hi P!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] 

Since I am up and can't sleep I thought I would post my picture.


----------



## Verandah Man

Our tablemates DD enjoying a Mickey Bar during our San Juan Sojourners Cruise August 2004.


----------



## stingfancb

I can never get enough of the colors of the Caribbean waters.


----------



## goofygal1975

Here we are with Minnie Mouse on Castaway Cay


----------



## MickeyAnne

The color of the deep blue sea!!!  Ahhh to be cruising again...


----------



## Pea-n-Me




----------



## ann-e-mator

This is my favorite picture... My mom is ALWAYS behind the camera and she's never in pictures... I don't know why I like this one... I guess just because that's how I always see her.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

winotracy said:
			
		

> Here's a shot of the clouds on my first trip to Castaway Cay.




That is unbelievable!!


----------



## wannabecruiser

I Love All The Pictures, I Can't Wait To Add Some Of My Own Some Day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdventureGuru

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

>




OK So how do we get there?!?! BF would love that!


----------



## WDWLVR

AdventureGuru said:
			
		

> OK So how do we get there?!?! BF would love that!


 
Walk around deck 4 all the way to the front.  The walk way goes right past the anchors and other equipment.  My DH liked this area a lot too.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

WDWLVR said:
			
		

> Walk around deck 4 all the way to the front.  The walk way goes right past the anchors and other equipment.  My DH liked this area a lot too.


 I like it myself, especially if you're down there as you're pulling into port. This quiet area suddenly comes alive with activity: several crew members begin opening the hatches, unraveling the enormous ropes and getting them ready to connect to the pier. I'm always worried someone's going to get hurt - I guess I watch too many movies, LOL.


----------



## Houzer

Great pictures everyone...when I figure out how to post pictures I'll give it a whirl!  
Houzer


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

From Twice Charmed:


----------



## American Scrapper

Wow!  Epcotkilterfan, what a beautiful picture!


Kathy


----------



## ann-e-mator

Epcot fan I havent been on the cruise in a year... is that a new show?


----------



## Hygiene99

"SNOW WHITE BY STARLIGHT"

This is the litho Received by the Concierge level guests On The Repo Cruise..as well as the other one we all recieved. with Ariel..Signed By Ducky..
Have a feeling From the Edition Size that they may have been Given out .
on some of the West Coast Cruises..

We ended up getting this one From someone who stayyed in one of the Suites....

Peter


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> Epcot fan I havent been on the cruise in a year... is that a new show?



Yes it is a new show on the Magic.  This is from the premiere on the Repo cruise in May

Debbie


----------



## Hygiene99

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> Epcot fan I havent been on the cruise in a year... is that a new show?




More Pictures of Twice Charmed 

That we took During the Repo and Emailed To Verandah man and had him post.  Enjoy..  Great Show.....  Saw it twice...


----------



## ann-e-mator

Thanks! I can't wait now!


----------



## GOVAC24

The Atrium from the 4th floor on the Magic


----------



## MousseauMob

Hygiene99 said:
			
		

> "SNOW WHITE BY STARLIGHT"
> 
> This is the litho Received by the Concierge level guests On The Repo Cruise..as well as the other one we all recieved. with Ariel..Signed By Ducky..
> Have a feeling From the Edition Size that they may have been Given out .
> on some of the West Coast Cruises..
> 
> We ended up getting this one From someone who stayyed in one of the Suites....
> 
> Peter



We received this one on the June 4th west coast cruise. Being our first cruise, it was totally unexpected, and we were thrilled to receive it.


----------



## MousseauMob

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> From Twice Charmed:



Great Pic! We LOVED this show. I wish I had a pic of my DD2's face when the prince ran up the aisle right next to her!


----------



## SNicksed

Castaway Cay, September 2004 just after Hurricane Francis.


----------



## Verandah Man

This is one sign that I enjoy seeing.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] 

Sail away party!  Wish I was there!!


----------



## tstobb

Got the family truckster packed & ready to go . . .


----------



## Pea-n-Me




----------



## ann-e-mator

Waltdisneyfan... How come the pool wasn't a dance floor? They normally do that...  
Anyways, here's mine for the day... the whole group of us


----------



## WDWLVR

Here's the group from the 10 day Holiday Cruise right before our wine party.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> Waltdisneyfan... How come the pool wasn't a dance floor? They normally do that...
> 
> I agree with you.  When we went on our first cruise in August of 2002 they did that.  In August of 2004 they did not.  Both times this was on the Wounder.  Maybe thye could not get the floor to come out.


----------



## cristit14

Here is DS and I on Castaway Cay.  We used an underwater disposable camera.  I don't know if the lens was smudged with sunscreen or if something happened in processing.


----------



## kellib36

cristit14 said:
			
		

> Here is DS and I on Castaway Cay. We used an underwater disposable camera. I don't know if the lens was smudged with sunscreen or if something happened in processing.


Even if you didn't plan it, it looks great!! Like it was planned! Great pic!


----------



## challada

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> We received this one on the June 4th west coast cruise. Being our first cruise, it was totally unexpected, and we were thrilled to receive it.



were you concierge level on June 4 cruise?

We were on the May 28 and got something different w/the fab four at Cabo beach w/ship in background....Ducky was on board, so signed.

THANKS
C


----------



## challada

Old fashioned tile making in Mazatlan


----------



## thomprod

[/IMG]


----------



## SchultzFamily

thomprod said:
			
		

> [/IMG]


I have to say both!!!


----------



## thomprod

Thanks, ShultzFamily!


----------



## goofygal1975

Day at Sea


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Another Twice Charmed


----------



## pppiglet

> This is one sign that I enjoy seeing.



I hope I get to see that sign someday Verandah Man!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

thomprod said:
			
		

> [/IMG]


What a beautiful little girl!!! (and I'm not talking about Belle!)


----------



## thomprod

Thanks, CRSNDSNY.  We think so too.  And with a smile like that, how could Dad resist when she asked to go back on the "Disney boat"?  We're booked for our third DCL cruise on 5/27/06.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

thomprod said:
			
		

> Thanks, CRSNDSNY. We think so too. And with a smile like that, how could Dad resist when she asked to go back on the "Disney boat"? We're booked for our third DCL crusie on 5/27/06.


Sounds like she has awesome parents!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

One of the buffets at Palo Brunch.


----------



## MickeyAnne

Starting my cruise off the right way with a Bahama Mama on Deck 9.


----------



## MousseauMob

challada said:
			
		

> were you concierge level on June 4 cruise?
> 
> We were on the May 28 and got something different w/the fab four at Cabo beach w/ship in background....Ducky was on board, so signed.
> 
> THANKS
> C



Yes, we were. That must have been SO awesome to have Ducky on board!


----------



## stingfancb

Castaway Cay during the holiday cruise. It was very overcast and windy; they had a huge storm come in the night before; not many people on the beach that day because the family beach water was closed due to predator nets being down. Being from South FL we loved having the beach to ourselves and had a great beach day!


----------



## Jsme

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

>



I can taste it now.  I can't wait to go again!



Here is my pic for the day.  Antigua.  DD took the picture.


----------



## Corryn

French Toast Banana Bread Pudding:  A Banana topped with Chocolate Slivers, the actual French Toast Banana Bread Pudding and to the right we have a delicious scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream.......This was my FAVORITE Dessert!!!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/23089091.jpg">


----------



## Corryn

Views of the Pirate Night "Midnight" Dessert Buffet....Enjoy!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/9d41d342.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/b6b1f9b5.jpg">


----------



## anitame

Corryn said:
			
		

> French Toast Banana Bread Pudding:  A Banana topped with Chocolate Slivers, the actual French Toast Banana Bread Pudding and to the right we have a delicious scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream.......This was my FAVORITE Dessert!!!



Ah, I have been dreaming and dreaming of that desert. My server took good care of me and ran to get me one a couple of nights in a row.     Between that and the Chocolate Souffle, I thought I died and went to heaven!


----------



## GOVAC24

The start of a _Magical_ time!!!


----------



## jlowejd5

I think this is my absolute favorite picture of DW, taken about five minutes into our very first cruise back in 2001.  Whoo!!


----------



## bubbasmom99

Here's a couple of mine...

Nassau





and our REAS turndown


----------



## tstobb

Oooooo - are those all for me?


----------



## Verandah Man

My DD and I parasailing on CC during our August 2003 cruise.


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

hey everyone
This is a picture of me in cozumel Mexico in front of the line that says do not cross after i got yelled at for crossing it.  The Magic and some other ships are behind me.


----------



## Pea-n-Me




----------



## timswoman

Where did you have this dessert?  French Toast Banana Bread Pudding: A Banana topped with Chocolate Slivers, the actual French Toast Banana Bread Pudding and to the right we have a delicious scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream Dessert!!!


I want one!!!!


----------



## ann-e-mator

Me on International food night.


----------



## Disneygrl36

I am making my way through all of these beautiful cruise pictures.  
My Mom & I went on one of the inaugural Disney Magic cruises in January 1999.  Here are a couple of the pics from that cruise.
My DH & I are planning for a double dip cruise in Oct/Nov 2006.  I haven't been back since this cruise in 1999...so all these pics are really getting me in the mood.


----------



## Corryn

timswoman said:
			
		

> Where did you have this dessert?  French Toast Banana Bread Pudding: A Banana topped with Chocolate Slivers, the actual French Toast Banana Bread Pudding and to the right we have a delicious scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream Dessert!!!
> 
> 
> I want one!!!!



Tritons!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

I love this shot of Charlotte Amalie from Topsiders.


----------



## timswoman

I will make sure I get one or two or three......LOL--on our next cruise.

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## challada

Mexico and Magic


----------



## Disneygrl36

There should be a warning with this thread....
Looking at these cruise pictures is addictive.   
I've made it to page 31.


----------



## goofygal1975




----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, I may post a couple since I haven't posted in nearly a week:

First, here is a hidden Mickey on our romantic turndown.  Nigel had tucked this in away amongst the pillows, and fortunately I spotted it before we moved everything  :


----------



## Jsme

Corryn said:
			
		

> French Toast Banana Bread Pudding:  A Banana topped with Chocolate Slivers, the actual French Toast Banana Bread Pudding and to the right we have a delicious scoop of Vanilla Ice Cream.......This was my FAVORITE Dessert!!!
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/23089091.jpg">




Where did you get this from?  Yum!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

A picture from Curacao. The first of many water spray escorts.  The clouds rolling in were of rain.  It never rains in Curacao. The locals were so happy that we "brought" the rain and considered it a blessing!  It was really the only rain all trip.


----------



## thomprod




----------



## krdisneybound

This is a pic of the fruit table at Castaway Cay this past Saturday.   I sat and waited for about 30 minutes for no one to be in the pic and finally got this shot anyway.


----------



## pppiglet

Some of our Diser friends leaving the ship in San Pedro. Notice the 2 lines are about the same size right now.


----------



## lbgraves

thomprod said:
			
		

>



That picture is just precious!


----------



## Buddy Bear

Andy,  

After seeing your parasailing photo I was reminded of a photo a friend had taken.  She was parasailing on CC and took a disposable camera with her.  While high in the air she took this shot.  The way it is framed it looks like a postcard, but it isn't.


----------



## scrapperjill

Buddy Bear said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> After seeing your parasailing photo I was reminded of a photo a friend had taken.  She was parasailing on CC and took a disposable camera with her.  While high in the air she took this shot.  The way it is framed it looks like a postcard, but it isn't.




That is an amazing shot  Almost makes me want to go parasailing.....just to get some good angles.


----------



## bubbasmom99

<sigh> I'm going to have to go back to a full time job just so I can go cruisin every year!


----------



## daisy_77

Everyones pictures are sooo pretty!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Verandah Man

Jeff, that shot your friend took could indeed pass for a postcard photo, it's beautiful. I had intended to post a pic I took from up above, but it looks nothing like this. Oh, what the heck, I'll post mine anyhow.

*Parasailing on CC August 2003*


----------



## GOVAC24

Buddy Bear - LOVE THAT SHOT!!!! It's unbelievable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's our contrabution of the day. DS during the Golden Eagle excursion in St. Maartan.


----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, this next picture needs a little 'splainin.  When we were having lunch at Topsiders right after we first boarded, I noticed one of the servers when he would pick up a tray with left over cookie, he would put a piece on one of the empty tables, and the birds would land and pick it up.  Well, this bird landed on the table right beside us, and I just happened to have the camera in hand.


----------



## WDWLVR

Buddy Bear said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> After seeing your parasailing photo I was reminded of a photo a friend had taken. She was parasailing on CC and took a disposable camera with her. While high in the air she took this shot. The way it is framed it looks like a postcard, but it isn't.


 

What a great shot!  That's what I was hoping for when parasailing.  Unfortunately when I went (the last trip of the day) the wind had changed and they had to take us far out.  No go pictures of the island or the ship - only lots and lots of water!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG]


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Since we're on a parasailing kick, I thought I'd add one from my collection as well. This is DS watching from shore as DH is up in the air parasailing. (He can't wait to go with him next time).


----------



## challada

Slip slidin' away....

DD's first stop aboard the Magic had to be "Mickey's Hand" since that was all she talked about for the week before boarding!


----------



## krdisneybound

Here is my pic of the day - Welcome booth at Castaway Cay this past Saturday:


----------



## diznylnd

DD at the fruit table for breakfast!


----------



## Zshellsmc

Thanks for all the great pics!!  We are first time cruisers and you all are making the wait unbearable but exciting!!  We are so looking forward to all these wonderful sights.  We cruise on Sunday -- CAN'T WAIT FOR ALL THE FUN!!!


----------



## MickeyAnne

Sorry I missed yesterday!  Here is mine for today!  
I really liked the chairs in Studio Sea...


----------



## jlawall

Sorry, I'm still afraid to parasail........but...........that ship pic is amazing......I'll have to get some guts and go for it!!!


----------



## Hgomes

I just looked at all the pictures trying to get a good look at our stateroom - #6500 on the magic - It is the sole porthole on deck 6 way in the front.  My pictures from our Jan 05 trip did not show it.  
How do you post a .jpg on this thread?  I just tried to copy and paste one of mine but it didn't work.  Maybe there are instructions somewhere.
Thanks


----------



## ann-e-mator

all of us in shutters


----------



## thomprod

Hgomes said:
			
		

> How do you post a .jpg on this thread?  I just tried to copy and paste one of mine but it didn't work.  Maybe there are instructions somewhere.



Here are the instructions, courtesy of LAMPSKIES:  Go to www.photobucket.com, then upload the pics there. When the pic is there, highlight the "img" line and copy. Then paste right under your post....good luck!


----------



## tstobb

The view from Paradise Point in St Thomas


----------



## AdventureGuru

WDWLVR said:
			
		

> Walk around deck 4 all the way to the front.  The walk way goes right past the anchors and other equipment.  My DH liked this area a lot too.




of things to do next cruise!
I'll have to tell BF about that...is it just as busy when you are leaving port?


----------



## WDWLVR

Getting ready for our Dis Meet before the 2003 Member Cruise.  The bag have the buttons we made for everyone.  DH just finished making the ones for our upcoming one and made twice as many!


----------



## krdisneybound

tstobb said:
			
		

> The view from Paradise Point in St Thomas



WOW - such a nice picture from that point.    Great.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

The First Couple as we came out of Mazatlan..... (I have a better one of these, but it is on my laptop which had to go to the Computer Hospital tonight  )


----------



## krdisneybound

Captain John signing model ship I purchased for DVC


----------



## ImMarcik

I haven't been on a cruise yet so I don't have any pictures to post, but I just wanted to say I am really enjoying all these pics.


----------



## kellib36

Hgomes said:
			
		

> I just looked at all the pictures trying to get a good look at our stateroom - #6500 on the magic - It is the sole porthole on deck 6 way in the front. My pictures from our Jan 05 trip did not show it.


 
We were in 6500 in Sept '03....nice quiet room! Plenty of room for a wheelchair, but no tub!!


----------



## GOVAC24

DS was looking board when the captain of the Go lden Eagle asked if he wanted to try piloting the boat. He really did very good for a 1st timer.


----------



## Verandah Man

A view from the Banana Boat Ride on our way back to the beach, this photo was taken seconds before we all fell off the BBR. This is a two part photo of the day, the second photo was taken after we all fell off the BBR and the boat that was pulling us, was coming back to make sure everyone got back on the Banana Boat. I lost my glasses on this ride, but I didn't lose my camera, LOL!!!


----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, so this isn't DIRECTLY related to DCL, but DW and I stayed at Pop Century the night before the cruise, and this is my favorite picture from there.  Can you tell which one is her?


----------



## HeelMD

How do you post pictures on a reply and how do you make one part of your signature?


----------



## WDWLVR

HeelMD said:
			
		

> How do you post pictures on a reply and how do you make one part of your signature?


 
To post a picture on the thread you just put the URL of where the picture is between the image holders (or if you are using the advanced mode of editing you click on the little yellow box above that has a mountian in it.

The image holders look like this but without the spaces I've added.

[ IMG ]  put in url here   [ /IMG ]   remember to take out all the spaces.

To put a picture in your singature you go up to user CP and then to edit signature and you add it the same way.  Make sure that it meets the requirements of size for your signature before posting.  You can find that info out on the tech board.


----------



## krdisneybound

This is a picture - just as you get off the ship at Castaway Cay - I believe it is a new patio that was just built  - next to the parasail rental - taken last Saturday


----------



## krdisneybound

HeelMD said:
			
		

> How do you post pictures on a reply and how do you make one part of your signature?



Sent you a PM


----------



## UGAFan0829

The DH and I with a special couple...


----------



## WDWLVR

We saw that same couple on our Christmas cruise.  I call this photo our 4 M's  Mark, Mary, Minnie and Mickey!


----------



## ann-e-mator




----------



## TiggerKing

DW in front of AP right after we boarded the ship for the first time.


----------



## purplern

ImMarcik said:
			
		

> I haven't been on a cruise yet so I don't have any pictures to post, but I just wanted to say I am really enjoying all these pics.




I second that !!!!!!! I wish I was going tomorrow!


----------



## UGAFan0829

I know the rule is that we are only supposed to post one a day, but since I just now figured out how to post correctly, I'm going to break the rules for once, and post a second one.  Please don't kill me....
This one is of the sunset from our verandah as we were sailing away from PC.


----------



## diznylnd

DD pin trading on our last night onboard.


----------



## UGAFan0829

Ok, I figured out how to post the pictures, but now I can't figure out how to resize them so that they aren't so gargantuous!!  LOL


----------



## TiggerKing

UGAFan0829 said:
			
		

> Ok, I figured out how to post the pictures, but now I can't figure out how to resize them so that they aren't so gargantuous!!  LOL



Good gosh, us Yellow Jackets have to teach these Dawgs everything!  

If you are using Photobucket.com, click on the edit button over the picture.  When you go into edit mode, it will offer you the opportunity to resize to 75, 50 or 25% of original size.  The pics I have been posting are scans of 4x6 photos, and I have been reducing the size to 75%.  But, take note, if you make it too small, you can't go back!  So, I would start with the 75% first and give it a try.  You can edit it even after you have posted the pic to the thread, and it will automatically resize it in the thread.  Hope this helps!


----------



## jrabbit

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

>


Do you see "Mickey" looking at the sun (his profile is in the upper right portion of the pic - I can see his eyes, nose and mouth) But then again I can see Mickey almost anywhere!!


----------



## Peg911

(slightly off topic - I'll make it brief...)

We surely arent going to turn this into a dawgs vs bumblebees thread are we??


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Some people think that's still what the Disney Cruise Line is sailing.    Anyway, here's the Big Red Boat ll next to Disney Wonder docked in Freeport in 2003.


----------



## UGAFan0829

Peg911 said:
			
		

> (slightly off topic - I'll make it brief...)
> 
> We surely arent going to turn this into a dawgs vs bumblebees thread are we??


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

This is a picture of my brother and two of his friends snorkeling i think in cozumel but im not sure.


----------



## challada

Play nice kids!


Here's my glow in the dark children at AP at drill time!


----------



## TiggerKing

Peg911 said:
			
		

> (slightly off topic - I'll make it brief...)
> 
> We surely arent going to turn this into a dawgs vs bumblebees thread are we??



No, because to do so would be very insulting to the UGA fans on this board.


----------



## pdarrah

Well, I managed to avoid this thread for a while.  I was very busy and just KNEW if I started looking at this one it was going to eat up a lot of time.  Last night, I finally had some free time and spent several hours looking at all the wonderful photographs!  I have serveral I would like to share, but I will start with just 2.  They are both of the Magic at Cozumel.  One was on our way off the ship to shop and the other was on our way back as it was just getting dark.










pdarrah


----------



## ann-e-mator

jrabbit said:
			
		

> Do you see "Mickey" looking at the sun (his profile is in the upper right portion of the pic - I can see his eyes, nose and mouth) But then again I can see Mickey almost anywhere!!



OMG I never saw that before but you're right!!!!!


----------



## tstobb

Coming in for a landing from the Paradise Point tram in St Thomas


----------



## thomprod




----------



## thomprod

lbgraves said:
			
		

> That picture is just precious!



Thank you, Lisa.  We think so, too!  She will be enrolling in Grad School at DSU next May on the first Double Castaway Cay cruise 5/27/2005--oh, and her parents will be along as well.


----------



## Corryn

This isn't at the cruise, but it is one of our rituals when we are at EPCOT - taking photos of the kids lying on the floor   
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/IMGP2580.jpg">


----------



## Corryn

Can anyone take a guess where this is? 
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/Thorgersen/IMGP2593.jpg">


----------



## MousseauMob

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

> Some people think that's still what the Disney Cruise Line is sailing.    Anyway, here's the Big Red Boat ll next to Disney Wonder docked in Freeport in 2003.



I remember as you can see from my signature!


----------



## Verandah Man

DD getting ready for her "first" Banana Boat Ride on CC.


----------



## WDWLVR

Corryn said:
			
		

> Can anyone take a guess where this is?


 
Judging by the color and the sea horse I would say Atlantis.


----------



## WDWLVR

Speaking of Atlantis - here's a shot we took while walking around the grounds.


----------



## UGAFan0829




----------



## diznylnd

DD after the Hercules show


----------



## challada

I keep swearing that I will stop, I will stop, I will stop with this picture thing, but I can't!

Cabo Beach Fun


----------



## Pea-n-Me




----------



## ann-e-mator

The coolest princess ever... Ariel.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

ann-e-mator said:
			
		

> The coolest princess ever... Ariel.


 
I LOVE ARIEL!!!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

From dinner the night of Twice Charmed:


----------



## Invisible Penguinboy

This is one of my favorite pictures.  It doesnt have any of the people i was with but its of all the characters (or at least the ones that would fit on my camera) waving goodbye on teh last night.  Although we were all sad that it was our last day this was still a really fun night.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG]


----------



## cass'mom

I can't even put it into words!


----------



## ann-e-mator

AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!
Ok I won't be here for 10 days... So here is ONE picture from me to last you all 10 days!!!! lol It's my grandpa (the character lover   ) on his birthday. This picture always makes me laugh because right after this picture was taken he broke the choco. boat in half and put the back end sticking up out of the cake and went "Hey look! It's Titanic!" And of course, my grandma (who is totally fearful of boats sinking) freaked out!!! It was funny.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Your grandpa is adorable. I love the one of him in his tux in front of the WDT.    I wish I could get my mother to come on the cruise, she's afraid of water and thinks she won't like it.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH everyone !!!     

I've been"away" a while (purchased a new PC / Internet connection didn't work / new flat monitor did show me ... just swimming fishes !!!!  )

I'll have to SPEND HOURS admiring all of the new WONDERFUL PICS !!!!!!!


Has someone got a photo of a navigator verandah ? I would like to print it ...we are going to have a nv on our trip(Wonder)this August !!!!

 Laura


----------



## winotracy

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:
			
		

> Has someone got a photo of a navigator verandah ? I would like to print it ...we are going to have a nv on our trip(Wonder)this August !!!!
> 
> Laura



Isn't totally what you're looking for, and it's the Magic, but I haven't posted a picture in a while and have one of a Navigator Verandah in St. Thomas.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

winotracy said:
			
		

> Isn't totally what you're looking for, and it's the Magic, but I haven't posted a picture in a while and have one of a Navigator Verandah in St. Thomas.




 Thanks soooo much !!! Great pic !!!!!  

Anyone else ?

Laura


----------



## tstobb

Last one of the tramway in St Thomas


----------



## WDWLVR

Navigator verandah - I've posted this on the few other threads but since Mickey's Dreamers asked here you go.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Cool I have always wondered what those navigators verandah's looked like.
Thanks.
Here's a couple from way back in 1999 when my Mom & I went on one of the inagural cruises.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

An enthralled but shy DD6 with Cinderella.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Cute little desserts from the midnight buffet...


----------



## MousseauMob

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

> An enthralled but shy DD6 with Cinderella.



I LOVE this picture!   

Actually, I'm loving this entire thread and ALL the pictures. I love ann-e-mator pictures and grandpa stories, I always love Veranda Man, Lampskies, and MickeyAnne (thanks for starting the thread) pics, Buddy Bear's adorable laughing baby and beautiful family, all the wonderful detail shots that makes me realize how much improvement I need on picture taking. I feel like I'm at the Oscars trying to make sure I thank everyone. I don't want to bog the thread down replying to each picture, but I really wanted you all to know how beautiful, heart warming, wonderful, and adorable all your posts are. 

Yes, yes, I know I'm running out of time - don't turn off the microphone yet! 

You've made me laugh, smile, and brought tears to my eyes, and for that I thank you all!    and will someone *please * teach me how to remember to bring my camera with me and use it - I have a tendency to leave it in the stateroom.


----------



## Verandah Man

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> You've made me laugh, smile, and brought tears to my eyes, and for that I thank you all!    and will someone *please * teach me how to remember to bring my camera with me and use it - I have a tendency to leave it in the stateroom.




Don't leave your camera in the stateroom, you never know when a good photo op will come along. I carry my camera everywhere I go on the ship.


----------



## Verandah Man

Anybody interested in some "Warm Chocolate Lava Cake" today?


----------



## UGAFan0829




----------



## wingawh

I had to join in here...


----------



## Pea-n-Me

MousseauMob, thanks and   
I keep my camera in my pocketbook almost all the time, not just on vacation. You never know when a photo op comes up. Taking a lot of pictures helps you get good at it. Having a small camera makes it easy.   

The other day we walked the Freedom Trail with our kids. Most Bostonians will say they've never done it so I thought it would be fun. Naturally I wanted to take pictures along the way since I didn't know if we'd ever get to do it again. I'd forgotten to change the rechargable batteries in my camera and because we had an unplanned tour of Fenway Park that morning I used up whatever battery life was left while we were there. Anyway, I bought batteries but the camera wouldn't turn on. I was _beside_ myself the whole time on the Freedom Trail because we missed so many unique photo ops. I've become used to just having it with me. (I haven't been as good about actually getting the pictures in albums but at least I have them on disc, LOL).

So if I didn't have my camera in my bag I wouldn't have these:

Fenway Dreaming...  





And of course a Fenway Frank...





Verandah Man, I'm trying to watch my weight, that picture wasn't helpful today!


----------



## 4nana

Thanks for sharing all your wonderful pics, I am loving each and every one and impressed with your photography skills!!!  Mine are not that good of quality.  I have since been given a new digital, so maybe that requires another cruise !! 
Seriously, all these pics are the next best thing to being there!   

Andy and OurDogCisco, you are really teasing my taste buds!!!  
Aaahhh, Warm Chocolate Lava Cake was my *fav* dessert.   
However, as you can tell, I like mine with ice cream.  I know....sinful!   
So many dessesrts, so little time!!!   







MousseauMob: Thx, yes, my dear Mom had the trip of a lifetime!!  

stingfancb:  
Love the pic of your aunt!!  Goes to show, you are never to old or young for a little magic!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

OurDogCisco said:
			
		

> Cute little desserts from the midnight buffet...


 
OH MY GOODNESS! THIS IS _KILLING_ ME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlawall

This is really bad, but the dessert pics will be ruining my diet onboard!  I never knew what great desserts I have been missing each cruise! I'm doomed!


----------



## ChrizJen

Just a quick thank you to all those who have posted here...I am LOVING this thread.    

Your pics are bringing back beautiful memories of our Wonder cruise in '03, and adding to the excitement of our upcoming September cruise on the Magic.      (our first 7-day...can't wait!!   )

Anyway, thanks again, and keep 'em coming!!!  
-christal


----------



## pdarrah

Ok - I know this is a weird one, but I am still enjoying this photo!  Before our first cruise last October, I had my one and only pedicure I have had in my life.  For some reason, I really got a kick out of seeing my "strange" looking feet that haven't had any toenail polish since I was a teenager!  So ... I took a picture.  DH said "what on earth are you doing?" and now just shakes his head at me when we go through the cruise photos and come across this one   






pdarrah


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Anybody interested in some "Warm Chocolate Lava Cake" today?



Chocolate desserts on the ship left a bit to be desired for this chocoholic... but BY FAR the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake was the BEST!!!!!!!!

I did not get a pic of it because I jumped right in!    

Debbie


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I don't have any of my dessert pics on this computer... so this is the best I can do


----------



## jlawall

Would you believe that I have NEVER had the warm chocolate lava cake on the last four cruises?!


----------



## ReAnSt

Where is the warm chocolate lava cake served?  It looks so yummy!

Becky


----------



## Verandah Man

I got it on semi-formal night (Thursday) during our two 7 day Eastern cruises.


----------



## Momeska

jlawall...you haven't lived until you try the choc. lava cake. Well...maybe if you had the choc. souffle at Palo. Please tell us you've had that. You'll just have to do a chocolate binge next time.  

OurDogCisco and EpcotKilterFan...your photos are making me salivate.   Gorgeous shots!

MousseauMob...I'm a scrapper so it's really important to me to capture every moment on film (or digitally) so that I can scrapbook them. The only problem with that is sometimes I get so caught up in getting that perfect shot that I miss the magic. I'm learning to enjoy the moment and embrace the magic.


----------



## jlawall

ok!


----------



## thomprod




----------



## Aisling

pdarrah said:
			
		

> Ok - I know this is a weird one, but I am still enjoying this photo!  Before our first cruise last October, I had my one and only pedicure I have had in my life.  For some reason, I really got a kick out of seeing my "strange" looking feet that haven't had any toenail polish since I was a teenager!  So ... I took a picture.  DH said "what on earth are you doing?" and now just shakes his head at me when we go through the cruise photos and come across this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdarrah





This is so cute!


----------



## MickeyAnne

Sorry!  I have been slacking on this thread because I have just been so busy.

Well, here is mine for today anyway.  This is a portrait of DBF and I taken on our May cruise.  There is only one thing that I don't like about this pic - the lack of a shiney diamond on my left hand!!     They say good things come to those who wait though...well, I'M WAITING!!!!


----------



## MousseauMob

Momeska said:
			
		

> MousseauMob...I'm a scrapper so it's really important to me to capture every moment on film (or digitally) so that I can scrapbook them. The only problem with that is sometimes I get so caught up in getting that perfect shot that I miss the magic. I'm learning to enjoy the moment and embrace the magic.


I'm a scrapper also, and I still forget it.    I have the opposite problem, I get caught up in the moment and forget to take pictures. Then later, I think of all the shots I wish I had. For example, I have virtually no pictures of the ships details - including our stateroom. Pitiful, I was there, the camera was there, and I still didn't think to take the shots.


----------



## lbgraves

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> From dinner the night of Twice Charmed:



OMG!!!  This is on the menu??????!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait!  I will have to get one for DD.  She will just LOVE getting Cinderella's slipper.  Is there mouse in it?


----------



## pppiglet

Let's not forget all the ice cream toppings on the Dessert Buffet!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Palo Brunch dessert table.


----------



## mgm61

I think I gained 2 lbs. just looking. 
2 more days!!!  
Michele
crusing July 17


----------



## stingfancb

lbgraves said:
			
		

> OMG!!! This is on the menu??????!!!!!!!!! I can't wait! I will have to get one for DD. She will just LOVE getting Cinderella's slipper. Is there mouse in it?


 
  I'm personally hoping that you meant mousse?  I'd hate to see Mickey sitting in Cindy's slipper.


----------



## pppiglet

mgm61....be prepared to gain a few more in the next week!  Have a great trip. Wish I was going back.


----------



## jlawall

First of all,....hey Mike, let's go, obviously you both have SO much in common and you've already been on a DCL cruise....let's get the job done....you two are obviously in love and so adorable!!  

Now, about the Cinderella slipper, OMG another cute dessert and the Palo brunch is also unbelievable....I still haven't done that either b/c I try not to overeat on the cruise, I know that's stupid but I try so hard all year, I try not to overdo it, but these pics are very motivational!  (in a bad way)


----------



## pppiglet

Jlawall...that's is why we are good all year, so when things like this come up we can enjoy them!  I gained 7lbs on my cruise and don't regret eating every little morsel put in front of me!  It took me 2 weeks after the cruise to get back into regular exercise and eating right again. (we did have a relapse one weekend craving buffets so went to a huge one near home last week). Now it's get in shape for that next cruise!  I hope you have a great time and enjoy all those wonderful treats!


----------



## Verandah Man

The year leading up to our August 2004 cruise had been a very difficult year for my mom. When we boarded the ship and got to our cabin, my mom found this flower arrangment that was sent to her by some very dear DIS friends. These flowers, were just what my mom needed, and it was the beginning of a very MAGICal cruise for my mom. So you see, magic comes in all shapes and sizes, and even in flower arrangements!!!


----------



## tstobb

Dressed in our finest for formal night


----------



## lwilliam

Please keep them coming  

Is the slipper available to everyone?

*Tonianne:*  your picture really looks 'bare' - something is definitely  missing.....come on Mike!!!!!!!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

I can't recall what type of cheesecake this was but I remember it was very good!


----------



## krdisneybound

Jet Skiis on Castaway Cay


----------



## Laurajean1014

Linda, 

Do you always photograph your food?


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Laurajean1014 said:
			
		

> Linda,
> 
> Do you always photograph your food?


Ha Ha Laura   

Yup, I'm a picture takin' fool - I photograph everything!


----------



## goofygal1975

Bikes on Castaway Cay....


----------



## Disneygrl36

More Castaway Cay...


----------



## 4nana

For Saturday's afternoon's dessert fest, we have apple pie or cream brulee!!
Lucky for me, when I need a fix, 
I have found a restaurant on Eastern Shore that serves Creme Brulee!!   







Andy ~ I really like that nice picture of your Mom !  We are indeed blessed and very fortunate we can share Disney cruises with our loved ones making special memories to carry in our hearts forever.


----------



## lbgraves

stingfancb said:
			
		

> I'm personally hoping that you meant mousse?  I'd hate to see Mickey sitting in Cindy's slipper.



      

Yes of course!!!   I was just tired & excited about seeing the slipper.  I should have gone to bed then.   

I just showed DD the picture of the desert & her jaw hasn't lifted off the floor yet.   I think that I will ask that hers be filled with plain whipped topping so that she will eat it.


----------



## jlawall

Linda's dessert looked like a creme brule cheesecake?!  My favorite dessert is the creme brule that they serve early in the week.  (I don't want you to think that I am COMPLETELY out of it!)


----------



## pjpoohbear

Pea-n-Me said:
			
		

> I can't recall what type of cheesecake this was but I remember it was very good!




Creme Burle Cheesecake, how bad can we be!!!!!!!!!

Penny


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

No more food on this computer... so a bit of Castaway Cay


----------



## krdisneybound

Deck 9 early in the a.m. (back by Top Siders)


----------



## MickeyAnne

I'd like to thank the academy for this honor...


----------



## westjones

Here is a picture of the pool on the day we were running from Hurricane Jeanne on the September 18th Eastern Cruise in 2004:

<img src="http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/36015/P9230091.JPG" border="0" alt="" title="love struck" class="inlineimg" / width=800 height=500>


I was sea sick that day, but DH took this picture.


----------



## challada

I don't have a clue who any of these people are...but they were all really happy to get out of LA!




Actually was trying to get pics of all the airplanes overhead...but just got the heads!


----------



## goin2disneyagain

A night shot of the pool on our May 2004 Western Cruise.


----------



## cristit14

DS playing in Mickey Pool.


----------



## Verandah Man

This is a photo of our DISmeet at the Promenade Lounge during our August 2004 San Juan Sojourners Cruise.


----------



## tstobb

There She is! ! ! !


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG]
Did not want to pay to get into the pool at Atlantis but got a nice picture with my zoom lens.


----------



## UGAFan0829

The DH's Birthday stateroom celebration!  It was hbis B-day the day that we set sail!


----------



## rocketralph

This was from our Nov/04 Magic Cruise.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Approaching the port to board the Magic on May 22, 2004.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here's one on Castaway Cay of my dh's cousin and my dd talking...


----------



## kb1esx




----------



## wingawh

Just another somewhat hidden Mickey:


----------



## MiaSRN62

Really enjoyed everyone's pictures !  I just looked through all 63 pages.   Here's some of mine :

Mr Parrot and Eeyore looking over the menu on Pirate Night 





DH and DD enjoying Pirate Night on the 11-6-04 Western Magic cruise


----------



## dairyou

OurDogCisco said:
			
		

> Here's one on Castaway Cay of my dh's cousin and my dd talking...



This is favorite park about Castaway Cay.  Sitting on the chair...feet in the water pushing sand...watching my kids have a great time in the water...reading my book...taking a nap....enjoying the moment!

Deb


----------



## dairyou

OurDogCisco...I remember reading a few post from you on the DVC board.  I think you were considering it?  I remember because you're from Northern California too right?  

Anyways, did you end up purchasing DVC?  Or were you an owner already?

Deb


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## Jsme

pdarrah said:
			
		

> Ok - I know this is a weird one, but I am still enjoying this photo!  Before our first cruise last October, I had my one and only pedicure I have had in my life.  For some reason, I really got a kick out of seeing my "strange" looking feet that haven't had any toenail polish since I was a teenager!  So ... I took a picture.  DH said "what on earth are you doing?" and now just shakes his head at me when we go through the cruise photos and come across this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdarrah



 I have to say I have a picture of my toes too.  I always have a pedie before going on vacation.  My family thought I was nuts to take a picture of my toes while at WDW last month.  I am glad to see I am normal after all.  I have my toes done every two weeks.  It is my treat to myself.


----------



## Jsme

tstobb said:
			
		

> Last one of the tramway in St Thomas




My DD was freaked out on this.  She was in tears.  She was scared it would break and we would fall.


----------



## OurDogCisco

dairyou said:
			
		

> OurDogCisco...I remember reading a few post from you on the DVC board.  I think you were considering it?  I remember because you're from Northern California too right?
> 
> Anyways, did you end up purchasing DVC?  Or were you an owner already?
> 
> Deb



Hi Deb,

Wow, you have a good memory...  Yep, we purchased.  We bought at Beach Club Villas.  And, we actually stayed there back in May for 9 nights.  It was wonderful.  We couldn't be happier with our purchase.  

We live in Sacramento too!!  Do you own at DVC too?

And, I see you are going on the repo cruise?  Wow, that will be nice can't wait to hear about your trip!

Tina


----------



## OurDogCisco

Okay it is 3 minutes after midnight so, I can post another picture...  Here's an alter photo I made of my dd and dh on castaway cay...


----------



## Verandah Man

A mid day snack, on our verandah, during our August 2003 cruise.


----------



## tstobb

Not really DCL, but the morning sunrise from the Contemporary before we drove to the port


----------



## Verandah Man

tstobb said:
			
		

> Not really DCL, but the morning sunrise from the Contemporary before we drove to the port




What a beautiful shot of the sunrise!!!


----------



## wannabecruiser

OurDogCisco said:
			
		

> Okay it is 3 minutes after midnight so, I can post another picture...  Here's an alter photo I made of my dd and dh on castaway cay...


I just love this picture!!!  I wish I coud figure out how to do more things with my digital camera.  I guess I will have to practice and try.
As always Thank you to everyone for posting your pictures.


----------



## lbgraves

That is just beautiful!!!  Which picture program did you use to do that?  I have picture it publishing and have done total sepia or black & white changes but not with part of the picture still having the original color.


----------



## Jsme

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> A mid day snack, on our verandah, during our August 2003 cruise.



Did you order from room service?  What was it?  Yum


----------



## dairyou

OurDogCisco said:
			
		

> Hi Deb,
> 
> Wow, you have a good memory...  Yep, we purchased.  We bought at Beach Club Villas.  And, we actually stayed there back in May for 9 nights.  It was wonderful.  We couldn't be happier with our purchase.
> 
> We live in Sacramento too!!  Do you own at DVC too?
> 
> And, I see you are going on the repo cruise?  Wow, that will be nice can't wait to hear about your trip!
> 
> Tina



Hi Tina,

Yes, we do own at Saratoga Springs, and yes we are from Sacramento...actually Elk Grove  I'm glad to see another California (or West Coast) DVC owner.  Our friends think we are crazy to travel east every year or so. We stayed at Saratoga last November. We loved it so much we added on 50 more points.  Hopefully in 2006 we'll be trying out Hilton Head since we've never been.

We are excited also about going to the Repo cruise.  I'm sure someone will post a live report so be on the look out 

Love the picture you posted.  Please make sure to tell us how you did it.  I am an advid scrapbooker so would love to know   

Deb


----------



## Verandah Man

Jsme said:
			
		

> Did you order from room service?  What was it?  Yum




The champagne was in our cabin when we arrive on embarkation day, and the plate of goodies were delivered one afternoon while we were out of the cabin. It was a nice little snack to hold us over until dinner at 8:30.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Nov 6, 2004 Western........DH flexing with Stitch* 





*My dd's outside the entrance to Parrot Cay restaurant*


----------



## markºoº

Here is a somewhat unique picture - it is the Disney Magic docked in Galveston, TX on September 4, 2004.  Yep, we docked in Galveston to refuel on the August 28 sailing that was extended to 10 days due to hurricane Francis.


----------



## OurDogCisco

dairyou said:
			
		

> Hi Tina,
> 
> Yes, we do own at Saratoga Springs, and yes we are from Sacramento...actually Elk Grove  I'm glad to see another California (or West Coast) DVC owner.  Our friends think we are crazy to travel east every year or so. We stayed at Saratoga last November. We loved it so much we added on 50 more points.  Hopefully in 2006 we'll be trying out Hilton Head since we've never been.
> 
> We are excited also about going to the Repo cruise.  I'm sure someone will post a live report so be on the look out
> 
> Love the picture you posted.  Please make sure to tell us how you did it.  I am an advid scrapbooker so would love to know
> 
> Deb



Okay everyone!  It was done with Paint Shop Pro...  However, I didn't do it.  My friend did.  I do alter photos for scrapbooking all the time.   Glad you liked it.  She'll be pleased that you did.  I was just in the right place at the right time taking the picture.  And, I took it with a disposable underwater camera!

Deb,
We bought enough points to go every other year.  We also own a timeshare in Hawaii.  We like Disney enough but we hate hotels.  And, the daily rates of those villas are pretty expensive.  We plan to go back Xmas 2006.  I can't wait!

Tina


----------



## goin2disneyagain

One of the staircases on the Magic.


----------



## Jsme

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> The champagne was in our cabin when we arrive on embarkation day, and the plate of goodies were delivered one afternoon while we were out of the cabin. It was a nice little snack to hold us over until dinner at 8:30.



So it was not something your ordered?  It looks too good!!!!!!!!!!!

You know my only problem is how in this world am I going to be able to eat everything I want to??????  Last year I gained like 7 lbs.


----------



## 4nana

Ahhh the memories!!   

While our 2 little grands napped, the older grands loved taking a swim and later snacking on Scoops ice cream w/fruit, Plutos hot dogs, Pinocchio's pizza or maybe some yummy chicken fingers w/fries!!!


----------



## pppiglet

Ok...Did anyone else need these directions all the time? Since we always used the stairs, we were always turned around and never knew what direction we were going!


----------



## MickeyAnne

Here is Mike and I relaxing with our "refreshments" in our stateroom before the lifeboat drill (yay for the self timer)


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Ok, not sure if I posted this one already     But here is is 

Brunch at Palo






Debbie


----------



## MBFergie

so sad..i left my camera on castaway cay last summer, they said they would go to the site (volleyball court near teen beach) and look for it but it never appeared.  i must have had over 150 pics on it, it was the last day ;-(

anyway, mickeyanne or anybody else who knows, your picture shows the table raised.  have they always raised, how do you do it. we've take 3 cruise and have always bent over our room service.  

marie


----------



## lbgraves

If you look at her knee you will see the lever that is under the table top.  This is what raises & lowers the table.


----------



## pdarrah

I really liked the photo with the all gray except the child's swimsuit, so I thought I would give it a try.  I really like this photo of my son at the Mickey Pool (he thought that ledge where the water just laps over was really cool!).  I kept him color and made the rest black & white.  I'm not sure if I like this one better than the original or not.  There are probably better photos for trying this effect.....










pdarrah


----------



## goin2disneyagain

pdarrah said:
			
		

> I really liked the photo with the all gray except the child's swimsuit, so I thought I would give it a try.  I really like this photo of my son at the Mickey Pool (he thought that ledge where the water just laps over was really cool!).  I kept him color and made the rest black & white.  I'm not sure if I like this one better than the original or not.  There are probably better photos for trying this effect.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdarrah



Cool. I don't know which one looks better either, they are both cute. How did you guys do that??


----------



## lbgraves

OK, I have gone thru my photo program & can't figure it out.  What is the effect that you use to do that called?  TIA!


----------



## pdarrah

I'm not sure if the other photo was done the same, but what I did was select just my son (In Paint Shop Pro I used the "smart edge" selection tool, but I assume most programs have a similar tool.) and then "invert the selection" so that everything except him was now selected.  I then converted the photo to a gray-scale.  (I prefer to reduce the saturation to 0 to do this, but most programs have a menu command that will do it.)  When something is selected usually only that portion will be effected by the command and any non-selected parts are left alone.  If you program doesn't work that way, it might be necessary to move the part you want left alone to another "layer" or even temporarily delete it, change to grayscale and then put it back.

I hope that helps,

pdarrah


----------



## lbgraves

I NEVER would have figured that one out.  Thanks!  It was a little different, but basically the same concept.  Here is my quick attempt.  I know that I need to pick a picture that doesn't have the cut outs within the subject that I want to cut out.  That needs work by her hat.  This is DD by the Christmas tree on the ship.  She was being such a ham.


----------



## OurDogCisco

lbgraves said:
			
		

> I NEVER would have figured that one out.  Thanks!  It was a little different, but basically the same concept.  Here is my quick attempt.  I know that I need to pick a picture that doesn't have the cut outs within the subject that I want to cut out.  That needs work by her hat.  This is DD by the Christmas tree on the ship.  She was being such a ham.



Too kewl... I like it... And that's how I do it too!  Tina


----------



## OurDogCisco

pdarrah said:
			
		

> I really liked the photo with the all gray except the child's swimsuit, so I thought I would give it a try.  I really like this photo of my son at the Mickey Pool (he thought that ledge where the water just laps over was really cool!).  I kept him color and made the rest black & white.  I'm not sure if I like this one better than the original or not.  There are probably better photos for trying this effect.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pdarrah



Looks awesome!  I love doing this to my photos...  Tina


----------



## pdarrah

I came across another photo where I thought this effect would work.  This was taken at Costa Maya - we took a trip to the ruins at Chakchoban (wonderful!) and as we were about to leave, there was a guy there with his iguana who was letting the kids hold it for a tip.  DS5 thought this was REALLY cool!

This turned out to be pretty hard to apply this effect to - all those little spikes on the iguana were a pain!  I was mostly able to use the "magic wand" which selects items that are the same color by selecting everything except the iguana!

Once again, I'm not sure which photo I like better.  I think I liked the contrast between the bright blue and the iguana's green in the original.  I "brightened" up the iguana a bit in the modified image.









pdarrah


----------



## Ariel&Flounder'sMom

DD's 5 and 3 were looking through this thread on Saturday, and they LOVED the shot of Cinderella's glass slipper.  Was that just on the cruise for the premiere of Twice Charmed, or is it still on the ships?  What was in the shoe - mousse?  Ice cream?  

By the way, lbgraves, your signature shot of your daughter has my girls soooooo excited to get all dressed up and take pictures with the princesses.  They didn't seem to care about it on our March cruise, but that's all they can talk about now.

We have a Cinderella dress for DD2 that we're using to tempt her for PTing, and we're having some success!


----------



## MBFergie

I can't wait to try this...


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Taken at night on the Disney Magic.


----------



## MickeyAnne

One of our towel animals hanging out with "duckhead" the stuffed animal that will forever sleep beside me at night.


----------



## krdisneybound

Route 66 hallway on Wonder - Deck 3 forward


----------



## bstsuda

wow - some really AWESOME photos....to all you novice & avid scrapbookers - MAKE an album - journal the stories and the wonderful memories to savor and relive!!COLOR]  We leave aug 13th for the last mexican riviera cruise  - our very first and we're SOOOO excited.  Your photos have been great and now i think i better get a few more CF cards - i could end up with 1000 photos!!!  

thank you all for sharing!!!


----------



## lbgraves

LOL!  I filled up over 1G of memory between three SD cards last trip with my 3.2 mp camera & also used 4-5 rolls of film.


----------



## pppiglet

Bstsuda....I took 1003 pictures!  Get ready to snap away. It was my first cruise too when we went.


----------



## bstsuda

lbgraves said:
			
		

> LOL!  I filled up over 1G of memory between three SD cards last trip with my 3.2 mp camera & also used 4-5 rolls of film.



OH NO - i knew i was in trouble after i started looking at these...but i took over 500 at WDW last nov so figured i would have more from the cruise, especially after i found this site!!!


----------



## bstsuda

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Bstsuda....I took 1003 pictures!  Get ready to snap away. It was my first cruise too when we went.



OMG!!!  I think i'll need two more 512mb cards!!!


----------



## bstsuda

lbgraves said:
			
		

> LOL!  I filled up over 1G of memory between three SD cards last trip with my 3.2 mp camera & also used 4-5 rolls of film.



Lisa - assuming you took a small digital and probably a larger 35mm - if so - was hauling the heavier larger 35 mm around worth it?  I'm tossing that around as my NIKON 35 mm is pretty heavy especially with the huge lens....


----------



## lbgraves

Well, actually I had the 3.2 Kodak easy share which isn't big, my old standby 1.3 mp fugi that has a much shorter lag time so works best for the parades or anything with alot of movement, and a simple zoom 35 mm.  They all fit into my camera bag.  It was nice to have the extra camera when DH & I split up with the kids on the ship.  We each took a camera with us.  He always takes the video camera with him...which is nicer now that we have the smaller digital one vs. the VHS sized that went on our first cruise with us.   I am debating taking our tripod with us this trip.  If I could cut back on a few carryons then I could just toss it in the basket under the stroller.

As far as it being worth it, yes!  The shots from each camera were great but wouldn't have come out as well on one of the others.  Actually I was very glad that I am in the habit of bringing all three with me because on our recent trip to WDW the 3.2 was stolen.  I was glad to have the other cameras to at least get some pictures.  They weren't all great....BUT now I have a 6.1 mp kodak that will take even better pictures on our next cruise!!!


----------



## bstsuda

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Well, actually I had the 3.2 Kodak easy share which isn't big, my old standby 1.3 mp fugi that has a much shorter lag time so works best for the parades or anything with alot of movement, and a simple zoom 35 mm.  They all fit into my camera bag.  It was nice to have the extra camera when DH & I split up with the kids on the ship.  We each took a camera with us.  He always takes the video camera with him...which is nicer now that we have the smaller digital one vs. the VHS sized that went on our first cruise with us.   I am debating taking our tripod with us this trip.  If I could cut back on a few carryons then I could just toss it in the basket under the stroller.
> 
> As far as it being worth it, yes!  The shots from each camera were great but wouldn't have come out as well on one of the others.  Actually I was very glad that I am in the habit of bringing all three with me because on our recent trip to WDW the 3.2 was stolen.  I was glad to have the other cameras to at least get some pictures.  They weren't all great....BUT now I have a 6.1 mp kodak that will take even better pictures on our next cruise!!!



thank you for the info - i guess i better take my 35mm or buy that canon digital EOS 6.0 i've been wanting and let my DS have the small digital!!


----------



## Momeska

I just bought a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ digital with a 12x zoom. I LOVE IT!!!
It's not real small but it's lightweight and with that zoom, gosh, you can see the parsley in the teeth of the guy down the road.    It also has rapid fire so you get great action shots. I wish I had this camera on our last cruise. Hmmmm....need to book another!


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

WDWLVR said:
			
		

> Navigator verandah - I've posted this on the few other threads but since Mickey's Dreamers asked here you go.




  Thanks !!!! could not be around for a few days ...NOW I'm trying to ADMIRE all the wonderful pics  ... from page  54 !!!!

I'm printing this one !!!! I'll live in a Navigator verandah ...  this August 7th cruise !!!!!

THANKS A LOT !!!!!


laura


----------



## diznylnd

DD5 and our Favorite server Agnes


----------



## jfis1020

How do I post a picture here (technically stupid me  )


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Where do you keep your photos?*

If they are on your hard drive, you need to find a host on the internet to support the link-like the DIS or photobucket...there are quite a few out there.


----------



## markºoº

Jenny, you might find this thread helpful.  I use the DIS Photo Gallery to store pictures and then link the photo to my posts as discussed in this thread.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029


----------



## krdisneybound

Would love to purchase this one for the back yard............


----------



## krdisneybound

the open side of the ship in lobby at DCL  - PC


----------



## Judalyne

Here's my first try.  We finally got to go on our cruise and this was what my daughter created for our door:


----------



## Momeska

Judalyne...cute, very cute...and original. Nice job!


----------



## ImagineMeDisney

These pictures are all just absolutely amazing.


Let me just say that I'm sitting in our public library (our computer is down-had to get my DIS fix!!) looking at these pics and blubbering like a baby..so many wonderful memories that you have all decided to share with the boards, and some of the pictures just...they make me ache to be on the ship!!


I can honestly say that I'm investing in a digital camera!!


----------



## JonetteA

Judalyne, where did you daughter get that picture of stitch?


----------



## plutojudy

All the pictures are great. The Magic and Wonder are so beautiful, I feel like crying everytime I see them. I get weepy every time we are in port and I look back at the ship. Such happy memories!


----------



## Judalyne

JonetteA said:
			
		

> Judalyne, where did you daughter get that picture of stitch?



She drew it freehand.  His sitting down pose is inspired from a pin that she found on line and the fireworks are her own.  Thanks for asking


----------



## tstobb

Awww - we match!


----------



## MickeyAnne

diznylnd said:
			
		

> DD5 and our Favorite server Agnes



Dbf and I had Agnes as our server at Palo on our May cruise.  We loved her.  She and her husband were leaving the ship on fourth of July weekend.


----------



## kde175

stingfancb said:
			
		

> Thanks for the nice comments.  I always have to laugh when people ask if 80+ people will enjoy the cruise.  She just loves watching the "kiddies" interact with the characters and be all dressed up.  It will just be the 2 of us on the repo cruise.  We will be traveling with everyone else's children!


 stingfancb,

Sounds like us.  We'll be four "adults" travelling with no kids. Myself (32), DH (34), my Mom (55) and my Gram (celebrating her 90th on the ship).  I love watching the kids reactions to everything.  Looking forward to sharing it with my own.

Tina


----------



## Jillpie

Oh no, this thread went to pg. 2, that just cannot happen!


----------



## UGAFan0829

Jillpie said:
			
		

> Oh no, this thread went to pg. 2, that just cannot happen!



No way   ...thanks for saving it!!!


----------



## wannabecruiser

PLEASE....PLEASE..........PLEASE KEEP THE PICTURES COMING!!!!!!!!!  I SO LOOK FORWARD TO EVERYDAY CHECKING OUT THE NEW PICS!!!!  UNTIL I CAN ADD SOME OF MY OWN.


----------



## Hygiene99

Aka  Scott H. And  Lynn   

I think they look great..


----------



## pppiglet

I just loved the colors in here!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

From the Pirates IN the Carribbean...in Mexico


----------



## mouseclick1

I've been looking through all the beautiful pictures, and finally decided to post one of my own.  This is a picture of our server, Dennis, dazzling my son with magic on formal night.


----------



## mommykeg

Dennis was our server on the July 9 cruise.  We LOVED him!!!  The kids especially loved his magic tricks!!  I'd post a picture of him and his wonderful assistant, Putu...but I don't know how to post a picture!


----------



## lazarru

Napkin folding done on the cruise


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

mommykeg said:
			
		

> Dennis was our server on the July 9 cruise.  We LOVED him!!!  The kids especially loved his magic tricks!!  I'd post a picture of him and his wonderful assistant, Putu...but I don't know how to post a picture!




Here is Jurate and Putu on the Repo cruise!





And can not leave out Aleksandra the Head Server


----------



## krdisneybound

Entrance to board ship from PC


----------



## tstobb

Here's our Castaway Club gift


----------



## purplern

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> PLEASE....PLEASE..........PLEASE KEEP THE PICTURES COMING!!!!!!!!!  I SO LOOK FORWARD TO EVERYDAY CHECKING OUT THE NEW PICS!!!!  UNTIL I CAN ADD SOME OF MY OWN.




Me too!!!!!!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG]
This was in August 2004 it was his high school grad trip.


----------



## bstsuda

wltdsnyfan said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> This was in August 2004 it was his high school grad trip.




LOVE IT!!!! taking my son for his 8th grade grad gift in just 21 days!!!!


----------



## Judalyne

Here's the Magic from our tender on the way to Cabo:


----------



## lbgraves

Love the Grad pic!   I have Mickey & Minnie stowed away for the kids.  I am going to make their own DSeaU diplomas & have the room host use them on the last night to decorate the room with his towel creation.


----------



## MickeyAnne

I love the look of the Cadillac Lounge...


----------



## mouseclick1

Easter 2004 on the Magic:





Oops, didn't mean for that picture to come out so tiny!


----------



## kat3668

Pirates night Party buffet  

















Fireworks off the back of ship


----------



## jlawall

Can I just say that this is my FAVORITE thread of all time on this website...we'll be sailing next week....I hope I can add some great pics!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## Azptcruiser

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Here is Jurate and Putu on the Repo cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can not leave out Aleksandra the Head Server




Aleksandra is one of our favorites on DCL. She was our first server several years back. We spoke to her several times on our July 2 cruise.


----------



## krdisneybound

Castaway Cay workers playing around as we were going to the fruit bar


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

WONDERFUL buttons for my WONDER cruise  ( AUG. 7th )

DGH  has just gifted me with these two DIS buttons 
DO YOU LIKE them ?

This is my button:






And this is DGH button!





Isn't he a LOVELY grumpy husband ?

We are going to wear them in our upcoming trip to WDW and ...  Disney  WONDER cruise !!!!  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## WDWLVR

Great buttons Laura!

My DH makes buttons for our DIS groups when we get together.  Here's the one he's making for the DVC Member Cruise - we sail in 6 weeks!


----------



## tstobb

The REAS breakfast menu


----------



## diznylnd

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

>



Hey goofyonthehiseas! 
How was the cruise? Great pic too.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Love the Grad pic!   I have Mickey & Minnie stowed away for the kids.  I am going to make their own DSeaU diplomas & have the room host use them on the last night to decorate the room with his towel creation.


Thanks!  I shipped them to Shirley and had her put them in a gift baskest so that they were in the room when he walked in.  He was so surprised.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

kat3668 said:
			
		

> Pirates night Party buffet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks off the back of ship


 Does every sailing have fireworks or were they special for the Fourth of July?


----------



## Disneynut4ever

lbgraves said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  This is on the menu??????!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait!  I will have to get one for DD.  She will just LOVE getting Cinderella's slipper.  Is there mouse in it?


 Is the "Twice Charmed" something on the 7-day cruise, or will my DD have the opportunity to have one on our 4-day cruise?


----------



## Disneygrl36

Quote:




I love this statue! Too bad they don't make a small one you can take home with you!

Someone may have answered this a long time ago by the time I found the ? the thread was in page 60's.  I went on an inagural cruise in Jan 1999 & I got a copy of this statue then.  I don't know if they still sell them or not, but it's in my dining room & I love it.


----------



## Azptcruiser

My girls in their Pirates attire with Aleksandra, our server on our very first cruise.


----------



## MickeyAnne

Not my favorite sight...




Leaving Castaway Cay


----------



## krdisneybound

*HEY - I recognize that ---------------    I remember the morning also*




			
				tstobb said:
			
		

> The REAS breakfast menu


----------



## krdisneybound

*We were making kites in the Promenade Lounge to fly on Castaway Cay the next day.   And the wind was perfect for it once we got on the Island*.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I don't remember if I posted this one already:


----------



## pppiglet

Hopefully I didn't post this one already!  I may have to go back and look at all 69 pages again!


----------



## cass'mom

Looking at Atlantis from the Wonder


----------



## lbgraves

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> Is the "Twice Charmed" something on the 7-day cruise, or will my DD have the opportunity to have one on our 4-day cruise?



From what I have heard it was only for the premear of the show Twice Charmed.


----------



## jlawall

thx so much for the pirate pics!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## kellib36

lbgraves said:
			
		

> From what I have heard it was only for the premear of the show Twice Charmed.


 
Really? How sad....if I'd known that, I'd have (tried) to keep mine....or taken a lot more pics......it really was a highlight, that's too bad.....


----------



## Azptcruiser

Thought this was really cool. This was at the Castaway Club gathering; July 2 West Coast Cruise.


----------



## J.J.

Sunset from our verandah.


----------



## brack

Here's one of our January cruise pictures


----------



## walczak4

This is from our Feb 05 Western cruise.  My 2YO DS wanted his picture taken with Peter Pan but he was being a bit shy.  He had his hands up over his mouth so my DH told him to put his hand down.  So DS puts down his left hand.  My DS then tells him to put his other hand down.  DS then put his right hand down & covers up his...er...privates.  Peter Pan saw this & this was his reaction!


----------



## MickeyAnne

Ahhhhh to return to Serenity Bay...


----------



## challada

Haven't posted in a while!
Here's the banners on one of the planes flying overhead for the Inaugural Mex Cruise.


----------



## krdisneybound

*THIS IS SOMETHING I HATED TO SEE ON THE SHIP AS WE WERE LEAVING  ------------------   Only like to see it if it's correct *


----------



## nrk




----------



## GOVAC24

Geeesh you go away for for 2 weeks & look what happens! Now I'll never get caught up!  LOL  




Here we are getting off the Golden Eagle in St Marrtin.


----------



## WDWLVR

From our 10 day cruise in December 2004.  Our 3 families were among the first to board.  One family from FL, one from MI and my DH and I from IL.  We took the welcome picture together and walked on the ship as the DIS family.  We were later joined by at least 40 other DIS families for 10 days of fun!


----------



## WDWLVR

J.J. said:
			
		

> Sunset from our verandah.


 
What a beautiful sunset!


----------



## ann-e-mator

Haven't posted in a while - I was on vacation - here's 2 from me today then.


----------



## walczak4

This is my family & I on formal night (Feb 2005)


----------



## krdisneybound

Here is Mickey on Pirates Night


----------



## Azptcruiser




----------



## dletz

The Magic taking my sister out to sea on June 4th, with me wishing it was August, and my turn to take her back home.


----------



## diznylnd

DD at the kids club.


----------



## chichihoney

i want to bump this page almost at page 1


----------



## Disneygrl36

I love looking at these cruise pics.  It makes me really excited for the cruise we are planning for Nov/Dec 2006.  
These are from 1999.


----------



## MickeyAnne

Here's Mike on deck 9 during the sail away party.  He had just seen about fifty dolphins playing in the water - of coarse I was so immersed in watching Mickey and he gang dance that I missed it!


----------



## pppiglet

Well Ann-e-mator....you just blew my diet for today!  What great pics!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

[/IMG] 

This is a picture of the Port Authority boarding the boat as we approach Nassau.  It was taken from our balcony in deck 6.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Early morning arrival at Cabo San Lucas


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## WDWLVR

Here is the Magic docked in St. Lucia while on the 10 day Holiday Cruise.  Notice the Christmas tree up on the mast of the Magic.


----------



## DIS cruiser

can't wait to post some of my pics when I return from my cruise.


----------



## ann-e-mator

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Well Ann-e-mator....you just blew my diet for today!  What great pics!



lol sorry   here's another one from me.... Palos Brunch


----------



## diznylnd

The band posing for me to take their pic as everyone is coming aboard.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Ok, I have just under 5 months til I sail on our first Disney cruise (or any, for that matter) and I have CHILLS! just from looking at these photos - I only got to page 5 before I was all teary and had to stop looking for now... thank you for having this thread for those of us newbies who are craving every bit of information about sailing.


----------



## walczak4

DH & DD enjoying the sail away party!


----------



## MickeyAnne

I caught a good picture of Mike - Just taking in the journey before going to play Bingo.


----------



## MousseauMob

This is for the other pics of Aleksandra that have been posted, isn't she great! She was our head server and here's a picture of DS9 with his birthday cake on pirate night wearing Aleksandra's pirate hat!


----------



## pppiglet

Aleksandra was our head server too. We really liked her. Wish I would have gotten a picture of her.


----------



## challada

Cabo beach time


----------



## pogopossum




----------



## ann-e-mator

Weee!!! Another day, another picture to post.   

YUMMM.... Midnight dessert buffet....


----------



## challada

How did I miss all this food on my cruise?  We were so busy doing stuff that I tended to forget about all the buffet stuff!  I think I took the kids to topsiders for a couple of breakfasts and we never hit any of the late night ones...I guess I have to go back again for all the food!!!

Here's my pic of today....my room!  Gotta upload some more pictures!


----------



## cristit14

Here is DS with Minnie on CC.  I don't think that I have already posted this one.  I am starting to lose track.   







Oops, I think maybe I already posted this one.  Sorry.


----------



## brack

This is our cabin this past January. For the last three cruises we brought this "lady" and hung her outside our door. We had lots of comments from other passengers and the crew. This year we found a dollar bill stuffed in her top one day and another day there was tissue.


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

Your "lady" is hilarious. you made my day!!


----------



## GOVAC24

This is Front Street in St Maartin. We were headed down to the Mango in Paradise Shop.


----------



## 4nana

Mickey and Minnie in their finest holiday costumes!







The ship is beautifully decorated the month of December for Christmas, with lots of holidays activies.  This is a pic from Christmas caroling night as we are showered with snow.  It was a wonderful time for all making many special memories with our children and grands!!!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Waves in the Mickey Pool






grim  prirate:


----------



## Azptcruiser




----------



## lbgraves

Here's one from our first cruise.  The tree went up over night so the kids were totally in awe of it.  I actually thought that there was a second atrium somehow that we has missed the day before.


----------



## Bee

I just wanted to tell you all how much I love all the pictues.. I look forward to viewing the new ones everyday  We are going in October on the Wonder 10-27 to 10-30.
First cruise.. cant wait...!!


----------



## pogopossum




----------



## diznylnd

Heading towards Blackbeards cay in Nassau.


----------



## brack

I love this sign. This is my DW, DMIL & DSIL last January at Castaway Cay.

Pogopossum: I too love the Jimmy Buffet philosophy.


----------



## MousseauMob

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Aleksandra was our head server too. We really liked her. Wish I would have gotten a picture of her.



I'd send you one, but the only one I have she's clapping and her hands are in front of her face.


----------



## stingfancb

My DH took this the day of our VR on the Magic. He and DS took the galley tour and the pastry chef was decorating our cake! (It's the one with Cindy and her prince.)


----------



## jan&theboys

We just returned from our first cruise, so here is one of MANY photos we took during our trip; hope this works...






Our DS enjoying being the first one in the pool on embarkation day...


----------



## 4nana

*Love everyone's variety of photos!!!     Great job!!*  


This is our little granddaughter anxiously awaiting to have "Tea with Wendy"


----------



## walczak4

Here is a pic of DH & I dining at Palo


----------



## pogopossum

our servers jean and maria on the frances shortened cruise sep 04.


----------



## kecall

4Nana:  What a beauty your grandaughter is!!!  Wow!!!

karen


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

THANKS for all the wonderful photos !!!

You all helped us  DREAMING !!!!!!!!!! 

WE ARE LEAVING HOME tomorrow !!!!


WONDER : here we come !!!!
    


Laura


----------



## GOVAC24

Here's today's contribution:




DS & DH on the Magic a few years back. This was taken on Beat Street near Rockin Bar D


----------



## 4nana

Proud Pop Pop with our East coast   and West coast   granddaughters ready for dinner.   






PS - Karen, thx for the sweet compliment!  
We now have 11 grands that put a bright spot in each day.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

My twins at the Radisson shortly before leaving for our very first cruise. It was their 6th birthday and they were full of excitement and anticipation (note birthday buttons).


----------



## SchultzFamily

DD just back from the Lab and not quite ready for bed.
We leave one week from today! Keep this thread going so we can post some new pictures when we get home!


----------



## MickeyAnne

I am going to be away for the week so here is a few to hold y'all over.


----------



## ann-e-mator

Trying to wake my sister up every morning at 7am was REALLY hard to do!!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## dletz

Forget the picture mommy, I wanna get on the mickey boat *NOW!!!*


----------



## brack

My 32yo DS and my DW on deck 10. My DW is pretending to have a couple of drinks. She is really a tea totaler.


----------



## stingfancb

Taken from the catwalk during the bridge tour during the 10 night holiday cruise. (Notice the Christmas tree off to the side.)


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## grimgrinnin

grim


----------



## Judalyne

Parrot Cay decorated for the 4th of July:


----------



## pogopossum




----------



## jgiants21

Really enjoyed the Hidden Mickeys on the ship -


----------



## tink2020

subscribing!   We're taking our first cruise (sshhhh..... it's a surprise!) June 2006 and I LOOOVE seeing these pictures!  It's nice to have somewhere to get excited when I can't let it show around the house! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Verandah Man

This photo was taken of my DW during our 30th Wedding Anniversary cruise this past January. It was a picture perfect day in Nassau.


----------



## jan&theboys

...early morning on Castaway Cay.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

A quick jaunt up to Deck 10 for a peek at the sunrise - pajamas, bedhead and all.


----------



## Mykelogan

What gorgeous pics! Thanks so much for sharing them everyone!

Mike


----------



## jgiants21

For being such a large ship - at times it could be so quiet!


----------



## dletz

This is the first morning of our first disney cruise.


----------



## bridegirl

Cant wait to add our after our cruise

Susy


----------



## pogopossum

the pirates make their escape, almost unnoticed.


----------



## chichihoney

bump      almost at the bottem


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## darcimborcherding

We are all the way on page 2!!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

brack said:
			
		

> This is our cabin this past January. For the last three cruises we brought this "lady" and hung her outside our door. We had lots of comments from other passengers and the crew. This year we found a dollar bill stuffed in her top one day and another day there was tissue.
> 
> This made me LOL! What a fun way to decorate your door. We have a Santa count-down thing we use at home - maybe we should bring it for our cruise as we're sailing Dec. 17th and arriving home on the 24th.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Seventy-five pages later!  Great photos ~ I especially enjoyed seeing ones that have some of the details, like what the cabins look like inside, and especially those that have the drop-down bed; I was wondering how they do that. And oh my - I gained 15 lbs just looking at the food pictures. I'm taking it that taking photos of your meals is something lots of people do ~ I know I'll do that, too!

Thanks to all of you who have posted pictures. I'll definitely share some of ours when we come back.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I just got my laptop back!  

Not sure if I have posted this before. Day at sea before Acapulco


----------



## grimgrinnin

How about a pre-cruise photo?







grim


----------



## challada

pre-cruise...west coast!


----------



## bstsuda

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> How about a pre-cruise photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grim



hummmm - is this the Hyatt in Garden Grove - about 6 blocks from DL?  It looks like the one we always stay at there....


----------



## lbgraves

Here's the only way we were able to get DD out of the pool on our first cruise.


----------



## WatchYourHeadNStep

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> I just got my laptop back!
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this before. Day at sea before Acapulco



What is that yellow thing?  We hardly even saw that on our cruise!  July 23-29!


----------



## pogopossum

dw and her dd at dinner on international night in parrot cay.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## UGAFan0829

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

>


I'm jealous...the whole time we were on our cruise, I wanted to go down that slide so bad!  Can you say overgrown kid...LOL!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Cabo San Lucas


----------



## grimgrinnin

bstsuda said:
			
		

> hummmm - is this the Hyatt in Garden Grove - about 6 blocks from DL?  It looks like the one we always stay at there....



Nope, it's the Orlando Intl Airport Hyatt (it's actually in the airport terminal).

grim


----------



## DisneyMom05

As we approach Castaway Cay to begin a memoriable day at the beach...


----------



## Mickey&Co

Going up?






I loved the Mickey hand indicating the elevator floor.


----------



## Mykelogan

Mickey&Co said:
			
		

> Going up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the Mickey hand indicating the elevator floor.



How really cool is that?!! hehe! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## jgiants21

Canopy Tour in PV on the July 2 Magic Cruise - Great Time!


----------



## Vanvmom

I liked this one... they are all over the ship.  I know what it means (even if the crew didn't).  Anyone care to guess?


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

Vanvmom said:
			
		

> I liked this one... they are all over the ship.  I know what it means (even if the crew didn't).  Anyone care to guess?




Hi Wendy

It spells out "DCL" using the International Code of Flags and Pennants.

On Castaway Cay...by Marge's Barges...I found a sign listing all the letters of the alphabet and the corresponding flag....it also listed the pennants for the numbers.


----------



## Vanvmom

Mickey&JoshNut said:
			
		

> It spells out "DCL" using the International Code of Flags and Pennants.



Our cruise was the one to Mexico, so we never got to go to CC  

My DH and I thought it was DCL, and asked a member of the engineering crew to verify.  He was unaware what they meant, and being fairly new to the ship had not noticed how these flags were EVERYWHERE around the ship.  We looked the flags up as soon as we got home, and you're right!


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

Here is a link to the International Code of Flags and Pennants.


http://www.chinfo.navy.mil/navpalib/communications/flags/flags.html

Very interesting.


----------



## mmouse37

Mickey&JoshNut said:
			
		

> Hi Wendy
> 
> It spells out "DCL" using the International Code of Flags and Pennants.
> 
> On Castaway Cay...by Marge's Barges...I found a sign listing all the letters of the alphabet and the corresponding flag....it also listed the pennants for the numbers.



I actually have one of those penants!!!  On the Maiden Voyage cruise of the Magic back in July of '98 we were onboard and a crew member was replacing one of them....I happened to be walking by and he noticed my interest in what he was doing and asked me if I would like to have the one he just took down!!!  Of course I said yes!!!

MJ


----------



## jan&theboys

A sad yet beautiful sight...






The Wonder pulling into Port Canaveral on our last morning...


----------



## Disneynut4ever

That is such a sad sight.  I cannot wait for our cruise, but your picture reminded me that we will have to "suffer through" that part of the cruise as well.


----------



## jan&theboys

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> That is such a sad sight.  I cannot wait for our cruise, but your picture reminded me that we will have to "suffer through" that part of the cruise as well.



Trust me, the suffering will be well worth it..you are going to enjoy it!


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

I have had so much fun looking at all the pictures everyday since this  thread started I thought I would try adding one myself.  Hope this works.  If not, I will blame the people on page 1 (Since I followed their directions).

This is a picture of myself and DH on our May 2004 Western.  We were celebrating our 10th anniversary on our 11th anniversary (If that makes sense to anyone).


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

Hey Look!  It worked.  DIS folks are some of the smartest people I know.  See ya'll tomorrow!!!!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Chernabog 


grim


----------



## WatchYourHeadNStep

Waking up at 0600 on Saturday morning realizing that reality has hit!


----------



## WatchYourHeadNStep




----------



## Vanvmom

mmouse37 said:
			
		

> I actually have one of those penants!!!  On the Maiden Voyage cruise of the Magic back in July of '98 we were onboard and a crew member was replacing one of them....I happened to be walking by and he noticed my interest in what he was doing and asked me if I would like to have the one he just took down!!!  Of course I said yes!!!
> 
> MJ



TOO COOL!  I would love to have been in your deck shoes!    Unique items like that love to find a home in my house...   I guess I will just have to enjoy my photo... now if I could just add water and make the MAGIC appear it would be even better!


----------



## Azptcruiser




----------



## brack

My 32yo DS and my DW at the Castaway Club appreciation gathering. Again, she has a fake drink!


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

I just edited my signature.  Just checking to see if it worked.  Thought I would use this sight and make this picture my second post for the day.  Hope nobody minds.


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

Nevermind.  It was WAY huge.  I have no clue how to make it smaller.  Sorry for wasting 2 spaces here.


----------



## 4nana

Even Minnie enjoyed a photo opt with 'The Golden Girls'


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Max having a good time in the canal!!






Debbie


----------



## jgiants21

Mickey & DS


----------



## pogopossum




----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

I know this isnt a great picture but it put a smile back onto my face.  I can't believe they took the show away.  It was the funniest thing I had ever seen.  I still have pictures of those boxer shorts clearly in my head.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

days-going-so-slow!! said:
			
		

> I know this isnt a great picture but it put a smile back onto my face.  I can't believe they took the show away.  It was the funniest thing I had ever seen.  I still have pictures of those boxer shorts clearly in my head.


 Is this Hercules?  They canceled the show?  What is in its place?


----------



## westjones

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> Is this Hercules?  They canceled the show?  What is in its place?



Hercules is still on the Wonder, but on the Magic it was replaced by Twice Charmed (about Cinderella).

DJ


----------



## hawaii5o

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a48/OMSJEANNE/S3500068.jpg

hope this works.... I cant remember how I get pictures on here....


----------



## hawaii5o

How do I get the pic on there so you dont have to click on the link? As you can tell from above I didnt do it the way I wanted to.


----------



## hawaii5o

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a48/OMSJEANNE/S3500093.jpg

I dont think I am doing this right


----------



## lilo62

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> Max having a good time in the canal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie




GREAT shot!


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

I am new at this also.  I just posted my first picture on Pg. 77.  I went back to Pg. 1 of this thread and went down a few comments and someone explained how to do it.  See if that works.  You copy and paste the ING thing into your post.  Anyway, like I said.  Go back to Pg. 1 and see what they said.  Worked for me and I am not computer literate.


----------



## dletz

The link needs to be between the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" tags.  You can go back and correct your posts by pressing the edit button, and then selecting the link and pressing the instert image button.  This would be little picture of the mountain with the sun and yellow background.

When you post a picture link you can select this button and put the link in the box that pops up.

You can always add the tags yourself.

Also since you're using photobucket, if you select the third URL that is shown (the one that says Img before it) you can paste this directly and it will include the tags for you.


----------



## brerrabbit70

I hope this works.  
I just put the deposit on our first 7day western cruise for 10-7-06!!!!!


----------



## Mickey&Co

REAL SOON!!!  In fact I am planning my next cruise vacation as we speak!


----------



## soleilmagie

This is now a rare event: the Magic in Nassau. This was taken on January 5th, 2005. 

The other ship is the Sovereign of the Seas, which was featered in TLC's Drydock. We were quite surprised to learn on the show that verandahs were added because when we saw it, we thought there weren't that many.


----------



## hawaii5o




----------



## hawaii5o

Thanks Dletz!!!!!!!! I was picking the wrong one.... Now lets see if I can remember this for tommorrow!!!!


----------



## pogopossum

our waiter jean entertains the table at our character breakfast.


----------



## brerrabbit70

Our "welcome aboard" at Parrot Cay buffet.


----------



## diznylnd

DD ready for another day of FUN!


----------



## pogopossum

dd (left) and her friend have some fun with chip.


----------



## grimgrinnin

Castaway Cay






grim


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

Self explanatory!!!!!  I can't wait to go back.


----------



## hawaii5o

Pirate night with our waiters on the 4 day Wonder


----------



## hawaii5o

Not with our waiters...... I guess that will be my pic for tommorrow!!!


----------



## jan&theboys

Something seemed so right about this...






...a rainbow on our way to Castway Cay.


----------



## lindakmonty

Ok, I've gotta try this...lets see if it works.. My son was a little excited about this  Dec.04.04


----------



## dairyou

lindakmonty said:
			
		

> Ok, I've gotta try this...lets see if it works.. My son was a little excited about this  Dec.04.04



Okay, not a DCL picture, but similar.  This is at the Grand Floridian at Christmas time.

<img src="http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/dairyou/100_1538.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## lindakmonty

how cool!! Now I figured out how to resize them ..sorry about that ! this is too awesome! hmmm now the 10 or 11 nighter on the wonder??? oh, decisions!


----------



## soleilmagie

I installed this picture as a wallpaper when I got back to work from maternity leave last Monday. Now I can pretend I'm working from a chair at the family beach!


----------



## brack

One of my favorite places in the world!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Mickey and Minnie leaving Mazatlan






Debbie


----------



## smchan

days-going-so-slow!! said:
			
		

> I know this isnt a great picture but it put a smile back onto my face.  I can't believe they took the show away.  It was the funniest thing I had ever seen.  I still have pictures of those boxer shorts clearly in my head.



Here are a few Herc pictures for you.































Sam


----------



## luvsTink

Can I play???  I have been away for awhile and came across this thread today...I love it and want to share too.....






and I quote..."but I am NOT tired"


----------



## Verandah Man

luvsTink said:
			
		

> Can I play???  I have been away for awhile and came across this thread today...I love it and want to share too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I quote..."but I am NOT tired"




That's about how I feel by the end of a cruise!!! Thanks for coming out and playing with us, you are always welcome!!!


----------



## Dreamer04

Here is a favorite of mine from Feb 2004 
My Tess!


----------



## Dreamer04

Dreamer04 said:
			
		

> Here is a favorite of mine from Feb 2004
> My Tess!


----------



## brerrabbit70

The kids spent an hour trying to figure out where our room was!


----------



## days-going-so-slow!!

The first picture is of my DD on formal night.  We were celebrating her birthday and she recieved a princess crown.  The second picture is DD with our head waiter Micho.  They just loved each other.


----------



## hawaii5o

dd and Minnie at castaway cay.........PARADISE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cajun Princess

GREAT pics everyone.  Thanks for sharing.  I can't wait til our 1st Disney Cruise in Feb.      Feels like we have to wait forever. Keep the pics coming


----------



## MickeyAnne

I'm back!!!    I sure did miss this thread and it took me quite a while to catch up.  Love all the pictures y'all!!!

Here is mine for my return.  
I loved the colors of Nassau (well at the port at least)


----------



## S. C.

St Thomas


----------



## S. C.

Magic from jetty park


----------



## Disneynut4ever

Nevermind.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

smchan said:
			
		

> Here are a few Herc pictures for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam


 Have they discontinued the Hercules show?  If so, what show is in its place?


----------



## lbgraves

Yes, Hercules was replaced by Twice Charmed on the Magic in May.


----------



## jan&theboys

No Corn Flakes for me today, thanks....






...the brunch display at Palo.


----------



## ohMom

i have avoided this thread for two reasons 1)soooo many pages and 2) i'll just be so sad i'm not onboard!  LOL  anyhow, tonight i had the time, clicked on the thread and thought, we'll i'll just do 10 pages at a time.  later I thought, well i'll just go 1/2 through........and here i am after viewing all 81 pages!  there are some really awesome pictures here, thanks for sharing!  i was thrilled to see Donald in some formal shots, i'll know now to look for other characters.  love the Palo brunch spread, can't wait to see it myself in November!  this is the only one I have on my pc, i'll start scanning and sharing myself   DH and I at Palo on the Wonder 12/03


----------



## Verandah Man

ohMom said:
			
		

> i have avoided this thread for two reasons 1)soooo many pages and 2) i'll just be so sad i'm not onboard!  LOL  anyhow, tonight i had the time, clicked on the thread and thought, we'll i'll just do 10 pages at a time.  later I thought, well i'll just go 1/2 through........and here i am after viewing all 81 pages!  there are some really awesome pictures here, thanks for sharing!  i was thrilled to see Donald in some formal shots, i'll know now to look for other characters.  love the Palo brunch spread, can't wait to see it myself in November!  this is the only one I have on my pc, i'll start scanning and sharing myself   DH and I at Palo on the Wonder 12/03




Yes, this thread has that effect on people, very addicting. Very nice photo of you and your DH!!!


----------



## Mickey&Co

*And the winner is...*







The red carpet in front of the Walt Disney Theatre for the Golden Mickeys show.


----------



## GOVAC24

The view from Topsiders in St Thomas.
Has anyone ever thought about what it would be like working on board? What job would you have?


----------



## KEH

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> I don't have any of my dessert pics on this computer... so this is the best I can do



Is this at one of the buffets or is it at Palo? Those berries look so good!


----------



## RobinMarie

S. C. said:
			
		

> St Thomas



That's an awesome picture!


----------



## hawaii5o

here is one that I thought was unique. I told my DD to take some pics at pirate night and this was one that he took!!!   I wonder if anyone else has a pic like this in their collection


----------



## krdisneybound

*This is where is all BEGINS:*


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

KEH said:
			
		

> Is this at one of the buffets or is it at Palo? Those berries look so good!



It is at Topsiders for breakfast.  They were wonderful. I loved the apricots and mix it in with a little nuts and yougurt. YUM!

Debbie


----------



## ohMom

i have already scrapbooked my DCL photos, so here is one of my youngest DD, Paige, that caption reads "Paige caught exploring the atrium tree ornaments by an old pal"

The clarity of everyone's digital pics kinda make my scanned 35mm look shabby, but it's all I have.  i'm more thankful than ever to have a digital camera for our upcoming cruise now!


----------



## bstsuda

hawaii5o said:
			
		

> here is one that I thought was unique. I told my DD to take some pics at pirate night and this was one that he took!!!   I wonder if anyone else has a pic like this in their collection


what a cool photo - don't have one yet - but hope to within a week!!!!


----------



## bstsuda

Hi all - i'm in the market for a new digital SLR (want to be able to use all my currently owned lenses from my 35mm) on it - what do some of you own that you love????


----------



## brerrabbit70

I snapped the picture just as they were opening the doors!!!!


----------



## brack

bstsuda said:
			
		

> Hi all - i'm in the market for a new digital SLR (want to be able to use all my currently owned lenses from my 35mm) on it - what do some of you own that you love????



For years I have owned a Canon EOS 1 film camera. When I wanted to move into the digital camera worlld I choose the Canon Digital Rebel just so I could use my lenses on it. It is a great camera and not that expensive. If you SLR is a Canon then the Rebel is an excellent choice. 

To keep with the theme  of this thread here is another picture from our January 2005 cruise. The love of my life (my DW) and I on Deck 10.


----------



## RobinMarie

bstsuda said:
			
		

> Hi all - i'm in the market for a new digital SLR (want to be able to use all my currently owned lenses from my 35mm) on it - what do some of you own that you love????




Hi,

A couple of months ago I bought the Canon D20 after waiting for YEARS for a digital to replace my Canon EOS SLR.  I love my camera!  I was able to buy the body only and use my EF lenses with no problem.


----------



## brack

The photos I have been posting are from our 5th cruise this past January. Here is one from 1st cruise in March of 2002. 

Not many people have seen the aftermath of the fire in the stacks on the Magic. This will sound strange but it was a cool experience that made us feel even safer. The crew's response to the fire was incredible and swift.


----------



## rocketralph

bstsuda said:
			
		

> Hi all - i'm in the market for a new digital SLR (want to be able to use all my currently owned lenses from my 35mm) on it - what do some of you own that you love????


What type of camera does your lenses fit?


----------



## Momeska

Okay, this is my first posting of a photo. I hope it works.






This is DSs hamming it up on Pirate Night.   DS13 thought he should wear both of their eyepatches.


----------



## Momeska

Never mind...it worked!


----------



## 4nana

Tropical night in Parrot Cay on the Magic


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Starting on the towel animals


----------



## bstsuda

rocketralph said:
			
		

> What type of camera does your lenses fit?


My 35mm is a Nikon N60; 1 lens is Nikon AF 35-70 - the other is Nikon AF 70-210mm


----------



## tevagirl

I think this is my all time favorite thread. I love looking at all the different pictures. ( If I ever figure out how to do it I'll post some of mine   )


----------



## LongIslandMouse

We got back a few weeks ago from the Wonder 3 night (not enough  ) and here is one from Castaway Cay of my oldest 3.


----------



## ohMom

Here is a picture of my DD on embarktion day.  She's wearing her Cinderella dress as we had breakfast at the castle that morning (  sigh....).  Captain Hook was a wee bit o'jealous of the Minnie doll Paige had brought with her and was hamming it up with her.  While getting ready to sign her autograph book, Captain was clearly rejected as Paige grabbed the book back from him when she noticed Minnie walking in the restaraunt!  She squealed   and ran over to Minnie, ditching the Captain!    As any pirate would he sought revenge.  He snatched her ballet Minnie doll and took her captive, on the ceiling fan!  If you look closely at the fan you can see a smidge of pink, that's the ballet Minnie doll.  Look closer and you'll see Paige has her pointer finger at Captain giving him the what for!


----------



## Disneyland55

Nice pictures everyone


----------



## brerrabbit70

I know it's a little strange, but my DD thought the vacuum cleaners were the funniest things.


----------



## MSWint

bstsuda said:
			
		

> My 35mm is a Nikon N60; 1 lens is Nikon AF 35-70 - the other is Nikon AF 70-210mm



Might I suggest starting a new thread for your camera questions ... you'll problably get more response that way.  Just a suggestion, I will have my own picture of the day to add to this thread soon, and I have seen many of these threads lose track of the original intent, just trying to keep this GREAT thread on topic.   

Thanks!!


----------



## lindakmonty

Here is DS3 in Dec.04.04 I think he was a little excited  on his third cruise!


----------



## westjones

tevagirl said:
			
		

> I think this is my all time favorite thread. I love looking at all the different pictures. ( If I ever figure out how to do it I'll post some of mine   )




Could someone post what you 'type' in to post a picture?

I uploaded a picture in the DIS community photo section, but I can't figure out how to post it.  Here is the link to it if you want to see.  It is from the Friday Night Talent Show on the Magic.  My kids did a tap dance to the song from Newsies (Disney's movie about the paperboys who went on strike).  This is one of my DDs and a friend that came with them on the cruise.  

If someone could tell me how to 'post' it in the thread, I would really appreciate it!  Thanks!
DJ


----------



## kellyb2000

ohMom said:
			
		

> Captain Hook was a wee bit o'jealous of the Minnie doll Paige had brought with her and was hamming it up with her.




We loved Captain Hook on our cruise and can't wait to find him, again!


----------



## dairyou

westjones said:
			
		

> Could someone post what you 'type' in to post a picture?
> 
> I uploaded a picture in the DIS community photo section, but I can't figure out how to post it.  Here is the link to it if you want to see.  It is from the Friday Night Talent Show on the Magic.  My kids did a tap dance to the song from Newsies (Disney's movie about the paperboys who went on strike).  This is one of my DDs and a friend that came with them on the cruise.
> 
> If someone could tell me how to 'post' it in the thread, I would really appreciate it!  Thanks!
> DJ



DJ,  I go to Photobucket and load my photo there.  When it's done it will give you 3 options to use.  Copy and then paste the URL on your post here.  Someone on page one gave more detailed instructions if you need more 

Good Luck
Deb


----------



## lbgraves

ohMom said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my DD on embarktion day.  She's wearing her Cinderella dress as we had breakfast at the castle that morning (  sigh....).  Captain Hook was a wee bit o'jealous of the Minnie doll Paige had brought with her and was hamming it up with her.  While getting ready to sign her autograph book, Captain was clearly rejected as Paige grabbed the book back from him when she noticed Minnie walking in the restaraunt!  She squealed   and ran over to Minnie, ditching the Captain!    As any pirate would he sought revenge.  He snatched her ballet Minnie doll and took her captive, on the ceiling fan!  If you look closely at the fan you can see a smidge of pink, that's the ballet Minnie doll.  Look closer and you'll see Paige has her pointer finger at Captain giving him the what for!



That is hysterical!  I hope that your DD didn't get too upset with Hook.


----------



## brack

Another picture from the cruise that hooked us on DCL ... our first one!


----------



## Mykelogan

brerrabbit70 said:
			
		

> I know it's a little strange, but my DD thought the vacuum cleaners were the funniest things.



hahaha!! henry!!! Those are the vacs our custodial staff uses in our Residence Halls. LOL Can't wait to tell my building's staff that they are using the "Disney Cruiseline's Official Vacuum!" LOL   

Mike


----------



## MickeyAnne

Us being the goofballs that we are before the lifeboat drill.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

This is from my cruise on the Magic in 1998. Boy I love my new camera compared to what I used to have!


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## Joelzme

pppiglet said:
			
		

>




Piglet, you're husband is a hunk!

Joel


----------



## pppiglet

> Piglet, you're husband is a hunk!



Thank you.....I think!


----------



## talicskai

I hope this works ~ This is my daughter (then age 4) on the Mickey slide.

Teresa


----------



## brerrabbit70

They just thought they were in charge!


----------



## talicskai

Sorry duplicate post ~ I was trying to make the photo smaller!

Teresa


----------



## Mickey&Co

brerrabbit70 said:
			
		

> They just thought they were in charge!



Nice pic of the DC!  Just curious as to where in Atlantis was pic taken?    

Thanks!    

M&Co


----------



## moet7

WOW, all of these pictures a WONDERFUL, can't wait to have some of my own!

Thanks so much for sharing, it really helps to see what a WONDERFUL trip this is going to be!

moet


----------



## Mickey&Co

*My DD and DS as we board the Disney Wonder for the first time!*  






M&Co


----------



## pogopossum

what a beautiful sight, the magic at sunset, docked at cozumel.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Original size photo Sailaway Party


----------



## S. C.

RobinMarie said:
			
		

> That's an awesome picture!


Thank You.


----------



## brerrabbit70

Mickey&Co.....I honestly can't remember where the throne is in Atlantis.    That place is huge and it's easy to get turned around.  DH and I enjoyed looking around the resort, but kids got bored quick.  I wish I would have paid to tour The Dig.


----------



## talicskai

I hope this size is better than the other one I posted yesterday!

These are my kids (Joshua age 6 & Allison age 4) on Castaway Cay ~ Feb 2004

Teresa


----------



## ohMom

well i'm experimenting   this has inspired me to scan in my scrapbook and share it - i've always wanted to do that for the cooking,crafting and scrapping board.  so if it's ok i'll just add in a page everyday, that way i can accomplish two goals with my scanning   i'm posting them on a scrapbook website, but i'm going to try to post a picture of a layout here:





ETA:  it worked!!   so this will be my scrapbook starting from the beginning


----------



## lindakmonty

Here is DS when he was  2 1/2 enjoying Castaway Cay  on his second cruise.


----------



## pogopossum

dw and a new boyfriend? should i be worried?


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Mickey at the helm


----------



## californiadopeyfreak

[/IMG] 


Here is my favorite pic from our West Coast Cruise.  This is in Puerto Vallerta


----------



## talicskai

I waited until 12:05am to play by the rules.....Here is my photo for Wednesday.  DS6 and DD4 aft on the Magic ~ Feb 2004

Teresa


----------



## pppiglet

Hope I didn't post this one yet!  I don't have time to go back all 85 pages right now!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Ok, I hope this works! I'm new at this photo posting thing! Here's my favorite shot of my favorite atrium!





I took this in February on my last cruise. I'm sure we've all had some nice memories taking pictures here.


----------



## lindakmonty

My rotten DS3  He's a flirt already!


----------



## DVC Jen

lindakmonty said:
			
		

> My rotten DS3  He's a flirt already!




He is ADORABLE.  What a cutie!


----------



## MickeyAnne

I am running out of pictures to share with y'all...oh well I am just going to have to go on another cruise to take some more.   

Here is the Main Mouse on Pirate night - just before he saved the party!


----------



## jan&theboys

Now it's time to say goodbye...






...to all our friends at the farewell event.


----------



## nzdisneymom

jan&theboys said:
			
		

> Now it's time to say goodbye...
> 
> ...to all our friends at the farewell event.



Ok, I haven't even been on a cruise yet, but this one just made me so sad... I know I'm not going to wanna leave.


----------



## ohMom

oh my!  i agree that farewell pic  

disneydiva -- that is awesome!  how did you get the joint cleared out for your picture?  

goofyon seas -- LOVE LOVE LOVE your pirate outfits!!!  

here is the coordinating scrapbook page from yesterday.  i didn't do the best job lining up my two scans for the page, so ignore the 'jump' on the right!  i'm new at this, bear with me.  i wish it was a bit bigger for you to see but here we go


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

ohmom - 

I got the picture of the atrium on one of those beautiful sunny days at sea where everyone was up on 9 by the pools! It was right before I took in a few of my favorite lunch delights at Lumiere's. Most of the time I get nice shots of the ship after 11:00 at night. Usually tired cruisers are in sleepy dreamland at that time!

DisneyDiva


----------



## krdisneybound

love all the pics that are posted


----------



## jan&theboys

Sorry to get everyone so depressed!!  

We'll put something more happier for tommorow...


----------



## pogopossum

hope this brings the room back up.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

We had a demonstration of Food Carving one afternoon.  He was amazing!


----------



## Disneynut4ever

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> We had a demonstration of Food Carving one afternoon.  He was amazing!


 Is the demonstration of food carving open for everyone -- even kids?  I think my kids would love to see how they do this, and so would I.


----------



## Houzer

I am finally trying to do this so I hope this works.  I just love this site!  






   
Houzer


----------



## Houzer

I know we were asked to only post one per day but I haven't done this before so I am posting two, sorry.  
Houzer


----------



## pppiglet

Ohmom..thanks for posting the scrapbook pages! That's a different way to get the pictures on here and I am starting my first scrapbook ever and it will be of our cruise, so you will be helping me in the process!  Keep posting!


----------



## brerrabbit70

Oh No!  We were in the middle of page 2.  Keep those photos coming!





DC with glass sculpture at Atlantis.  I can't remember the artist's name, but he's the same person that did the ones in the atrium.


----------



## 4nana

Altho the 2005 ID pic may have changed, here is the key to Magic and Wonder.  It is your ID, opens your cabin and safe and magically charges your acc (on ship) whatever your heart desires!!


----------



## jrabbit

4nana said:
			
		

> Altho the 2005 ID pic may have changed, here is the key to Magic and Wonder.  It is your ID, opens your cabin and safe and magically charges your acc (on ship) whatever your heart desires!!


Yes, it most definatly opens your wallet!!


----------



## talicskai

Formal night ~ Joshua and Allison "looking dapper!"

Teresa


----------



## pogopossum




----------



## rocketralph

My pic for the day.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Here's a picture of my kitchen at my last pre-cruise party. Underneath the "ship" is my island! I used cardboard to convert my island into a party center piece. I must say, this is one of my favorite decorations!


----------



## kellib36

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my kitchen at my last pre-cruise party. Underneath the "ship" is my island! I used cardboard to convert my island into a party center piece. I must say, this is one of my favorite decorations!


 
That is fantastic!!! And I love the shirt!!!


----------



## mmouse37

Disney Diva....that is just awesome....how clever to think of that.  I am really impressed at your creative talent!!!!

MJ


----------



## wannabecruiser

rocketralph said:
			
		

> My pic for the day.


WHAT A BEAUTIFUL PHOTO!!!!!!!!!
JUST LIKE A PICTURE POST CARD....


----------



## talicskai

My little princess gathering her pixie dust to take home!
She still has it in a baggie under her pillow.....  

Teresa


----------



## bstsuda

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my kitchen at my last pre-cruise party. Underneath the "ship" is my island! I used cardboard to convert my island into a party center piece. I must say, this is one of my favorite decorations!


that is "AMAZING!!!" thank you for sharing that!!!!


----------



## diznylnd

4nana said:
			
		

> Altho the 2005 ID pic may have changed, here is the key to Magic and Wonder.  It is your ID, opens your cabin and safe and magically charges your acc (on ship) whatever your heart desires!!



4nana I just noticed your sig picture has changed! Your family is back home! Congrats to you and your family on there safe return. God Bless.   
Kirsty


----------



## Contrariwise

Castaway Cay tram
By the way, jan&theboys, I'm in your farewell event picture!  Well, sort of.  I'm to the left of Dopey- you can just see my elbow and the top of my head highlighted


----------



## bstsuda

4nana said:
			
		

> Altho the 2005 ID pic may have changed, here is the key to Magic and Wonder.  It is your ID, opens your cabin and safe and magically charges your acc (on ship) whatever your heart desires!!




OMG - that photo of your son's SAFE return home is a tear jerker!!  We are SO HAPPY he is home again!!  Thank you for his time and sacrifices for all of us to live in Peace!


----------



## Verandah Man

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my kitchen at my last pre-cruise party. Underneath the "ship" is my island! I used cardboard to convert my island into a party center piece. I must say, this is one of my favorite decorations!




I love it, that is just way too cool, thanks so much for sharing your pic!!!!!!!


----------



## talicskai

4nana said:
			
		

> Altho the 2005 ID pic may have changed, here is the key to Magic and Wonder.  It is your ID, opens your cabin and safe and magically charges your acc (on ship) whatever your heart desires!!


What a beautiful sight!  I'm so thankful he is home safe and sound!  God Bless........Teresa


----------



## 4nana

*Thanks bunches for your positive thoughts, well wishes and prayers!  * 

Our family is on  and praising God our son is home, after back to back deployments, 1 yr in Korea, 1 yr in Ramadi Iraq.  I invite you to read  'Our soldier has arrived home safe and sound'  thread on the Dis community brd.    

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=885313 


God bless and thanks to all our brave soldiers, and their families, as they defend a grateful nation ^i^


----------



## UGAFan0829

bstsuda said:
			
		

> Thank you for his time and sacrifices for all of us to live in Peace!



I have to give a BIG AMEN to that!!


----------



## diznylnd

My dd's pillowcase all autographed! (I made it for the cruise last year)


----------



## rocketralph

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> WHAT A BEAUTIFUL PHOTO!!!!!!!!!
> JUST LIKE A PICTURE POST CARD....


I do have lots of these. I loved getting up early during the day at sea. This was taken on our trip back from St. Thomas to Castaway Cay.


----------



## Rose_Greenthumb

talicskai - Joshua looks exactly like my cousin on that photograph only with glasses. The same facial expression and everything!


----------



## RobinMarie

The napkin wave has become a favorite for my daughter!


----------



## wltdsnyfan

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my kitchen at my last pre-cruise party. Underneath the "ship" is my island! I used cardboard to convert my island into a party center piece. I must say, this is one of my favorite decorations!


I love it!  That is great.


----------



## MSWint

mmouse37 said:
			
		

> Disney Diva....that is just awesome....how clever to think of that.  I am really impressed at your creative talent!!!!
> 
> MJ



Impressed?  ... I'm a little concerned ... a little _overboard_ don't you think?   

get it? overboard   

great job Disney Diva, you can come decorate my party anytime!


----------



## pppiglet

Yummy snacks!


----------



## talicskai

only 10 more minutes til Saturday so I am posting this one early (busy day tomorrow)





Allison ready to "do the limbo"

Teresa


----------



## rocketralph

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Yummy snacks!


Ohh, That's really giving me the joneses.


----------



## pogopossum

ds plays with patrick pinata at the beach on cozumel.


----------



## mmouse37

MSWint said:
			
		

> Impressed?  ... I'm a little concerned ... a little _overboard_ don't you think?
> 
> get it? overboard
> 
> great job Disney Diva, you can come decorate my party anytime!




Get it!!!! I don't have a kitchen island but maybe the ironing board would work!!! LOL!!!

MJ


----------



## rocketralph

Approaching  Castaway Cay. Note the man with the camera. We were on a cruise that was shooting one of the episodes for Perfect Proposal.


----------



## Contrariwise

Character autograph session


----------



## kellyb2000

We loved Capt. Hook!


----------



## Tink&SquirtsMom

Ok, I should NOT have opened this thread. WONDERful pictures but I am almost in tears missing my awesome vacation. Maybe making dh see this thread will inspire him to book another (longer!) cruise now (were planning on waiting till 2007).


----------



## jlima

This is the turndown for the REAS; this was in our cabin after our Palo dinner:


----------



## talicskai

DH and DS6 with their own little replica of the Magic!

Teresa


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

HA! Thanks for all of the compliments on the my kitchen island "ship." I'd I'm thinking of scrapping the 'ol graphic design job and going for a career in pre-cruise party planning! Yes, I've gone "overboard!"

pppiglet, I like your taste in snacks....makes me very hungry! I'm so glad I'm not the only one that takes pics of cruising food! I love to photograph lava cake! 

Here's my pic for today. This shot shows that big kids are just as curious 
and impatient as little kids. These three "kids" are ready to sail!


----------



## lindakmonty

this cruise was when Finding Nemo premiered... it was awesome seeing first at sea...and obviously they knew we LOVED the chocolates  yummmm!!!


----------



## dairyou

Actually, I like the picture of your son in the backround.  Brings back fond memories of when my boys were just toddlers.  Ahh..the sweet old days 

Deb


----------



## hawaii5o

these chairs were very relaxing. We sat out here one night while we were cruising back to port canaveral


----------



## ohMom

here is the second layout in my scrapbook


----------



## ohMom

ok - i'm stumped -- i've got my layouts saved at a scrapbooking website, as long as I have the other site opened in a seperate window, my pictures are here, then when I close that second window out, I get red "x"???? help?


----------



## pppiglet

I see your pictures...they look fine!


----------



## lbgraves

I haven't been able to see any of your layouts.


----------



## pppiglet

> I love to photograph lava cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...I would just die to see that picture. That was the best dessert we had and the only time my DH & DS had two desserts on any night!  I wish I would have taken more pictures of the food. Somehow I just got so involved in eating it that I forgot to take out the camera!
Click to expand...


----------



## rocketralph

Getting ready to dock at Castaway Cay.


----------



## bettyann29

Invisible Penguinboy said:
			
		

> hey everybody
> I have so many pictures from my cruise a couple of months ago, and i cant wait to put a new one up every day.  Heres one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh the Key West sunset.  What more is there to say.
> I hope this works cause im not really sure how to transfer the pictures.



I have been to Key West several times but dont remember a sunset as beautiful as that!!  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## bettyann29

talicskai said:
			
		

> My little princess gathering her pixie dust to take home!
> She still has it in a baggie under her pillow.....
> 
> Teresa



That is too sweet..  Thanks for sharing..


----------



## bettyann29

Mickey&Co said:
			
		

> *My DD and DS as we board the Disney Wonder for the first time!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&Co



The first time to board a cruise is a magical time!!  Your one daughter in the background can barely contain her excitement...  I love looking thru the eyes of a child..


----------



## bettyann29

jan&theboys said:
			
		

> Something seemed so right about this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a rainbow on our way to Castway Cay.



Simply gorgeous....


----------



## bettyann29

J.J. said:
			
		

> Sunset from our verandah.



I have been enjoying looking at all the pictures!!!  Going to bed now and this is the last picture I looked at.. Thought it was a great picture to end my day with..  Thanks..


----------



## pppiglet

That picture of getting ready to dock at Castaway Cay is beautiful!  I hope I get to visit there someday!


----------



## SchultzFamily

Our Dis meet August 6 Mexican Riveira Cruise.






[/IMG]


----------



## pppiglet

That's a good size group. About what we had on the June 11th cruise. I am curious to see the picture of the 565 diser's going on the repo cruise next saturday!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Ok, pppiglet, you asked and you shall recieve!

Here's my silly picture of my lava cake. This is most definately my favorite dessert on the ship....I'm sure you can tell by the ridiculous look on my face! Thanks to my sister for taking this photo and capturing my true feelings at that moment!


----------



## WDWLVR

pppiglet said:
			
		

> That's a good size group. About what we had on the June 11th cruise. I am curious to see the picture of the 565 diser's going on the repo cruise next saturday!


 
That's a BIG group!  Maybe they should try an ariel shot like they took of the DVC'ers on the '03 Member Cruise.


----------



## pppiglet

Ummm. Lava cake.....good thing I already had my breakfast!  Now I'll just have to take some chocolate to have with my coffee at work this morning!


----------



## SchultzFamily

pppiglet said:
			
		

> That's a good size group. About what we had on the June 11th cruise. I am curious to see the picture of the 565 diser's going on the repo cruise next saturday!


There were actually quite a few more that didn't make it to the picture. I wish we could have gotten a picture of everyone!


----------



## rocketralph

Looking out from Paridise Point in St. Thomas.


----------



## SchultzFamily

[/IMG] 
DD at our character breakfast, Parrot Cay 8/7/05.


----------



## mark_story

Jsme said:
			
		

> I think Adrian was the server that my DS thought was the greatest.  He was not our server but our asst server was trying everything one night to perk up our DS and Adrian saw she was having troubles so he came over to help.  After that eveynight he would do something for my DS.  E had to have his autograph as well.  Wonderful server!!!


 Adrian was our server last Feb and he was THE BEST!!  We switched dinner seatings a few times and had other servers, but none were even close to how fun and great Adrian was.  My DS loved his magic tricks!


----------



## alanapapa

Here is a picture our Asst Server Kabelo took of us on our first night.


----------



## jlima

The Mickey Horn:


----------



## ohMom

i'm still not sure why sometimes my layouts show up and other times they don't.......maybe something to do with the site i have posted them on.

nevertheless i have finished posting my entire cruise album on the scrappin' website so here is a link to view it all at once12/03 DCL album


----------



## diznylnd

This is my DH and DD at the port of Los Angeles the day the Magic came to CA.


----------



## SchultzFamily

Our Anniversary dessert at Palo. Of course the souffles were already on the table!





[/IMG]


----------



## S. C.




----------



## pppiglet

Diznylnd..where were you at watching? I am going Saturday to watch them leave and need a good spot to watch from!


----------



## Houzer

We also had Adrian this past January and he was just wonderful, a few times we had children from other tables come to ours to check out the magic tricks!  
Houzer


----------



## dletz

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Diznylnd..where were you at watching? I am going Saturday to watch them leave and need a good spot to watch from!



This looks like the area behind the shops at the ports of call area.  Down near the Ports O call restuarant are lots of little shops, if you to the other side you can see the water from there.


----------



## talicskai

My own little Mermaid!

Teresa


----------



## rocketralph

Bye bye St. Thomas   See you in a couple years (I hope).


----------



## pppiglet

What a cute mermaid picture!  And Rocketralph...you're pictures are beautiful!


----------



## diznylnd

We were at the Maritime Museum parking lot,  we walked all the way to the end of the lot past the Crusty Crab restraunt until you get to a park like area with benches. Hope this helps. 
Kirsty


----------



## alanapapa

Our two DD's with Minnie at CC


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Great pictures everyone!

Talicskai, I LOVE your mermaid photo. How adorable! Makes me want to bury one of my family memebers!

Here's a picture of my DH and friend after they ate a bit too much at Animator's! I guess we'll skip the second steak next time boys!!!


----------



## ohMom

as always the pictures are great!  i may have to 'steal' the mermaid pic!  is that ok? 

disneydiva you are very creative!  i may have to 'steal' some of your poses too? ok?


----------



## lindakmonty

Not the clearest picture..but still makes my heart melt. Is it just me or do all our little ones do that


----------



## stars918

Here the Magic sits in Cabo San Lucas ...... isn't she pretty!


----------



## tinybubbles

Here's my pic of the Magic in Cabo from the repo cruise:





But here's my fave:  it's a pics of idiots sleeping in line for pins on the repo cruise:


----------



## Aisling

I LOVE the pic of the people sleeping in line for the pins!  If I were on that cruise, I'd be one of them!  It's so hilarious, what a memory to have!  You guys/gals rock!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Aisling said:
			
		

> I LOVE the pic of the people sleeping in line for the pins!  If I were on that cruise, I'd be one of them!  It's so hilarious, what a memory to have!  You guys/gals rock!



It was fun... I guess I can say that now!     Here is a pic a little farther back in line.  I will never look at the floor of the atrium the same way again   






And I just gotta post this.... our fearless mod Brisully... LOL


----------



## lbgraves

ROFLMAO!!!  Crazy!  I remember reading the posts about that but seeing it is another thing. OK, so that is going into the elevator area.  Just where did the line start?


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

lbgraves said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!!  Crazy!  I remember reading the posts about that but seeing it is another thing. OK, so that is going into the elevator area.  Just where did the line start?



It started at the door to Sessions!  The prime spots were in the portholes LOL.  At first we were in the hall on the hard marble floor. Then the Officers came by and said it was a hazard and we had to move back into the carpet covered atrium     So we obediently obliged   

Debbie


----------



## alanapapa

And here are our DD's with the Big Guy himself.


----------



## kellib36

Guess I'm an idiot then! It was one of the greatest nights on the ship!!! , but great fun!!!



			
				tinybubbles said:
			
		

> But here's my fave: it's a pics of idiots sleeping in line for pins on the repo cruise:


----------



## Vanvmom

I too would have been one of the "idiots" camping out (heck, I've done crazier things in my life)  

This was an emotional moment for everyone in our van... exiting the freeway in San Pedro... seeing the Magic at the dock for the first time... the vacation became REAL at that point!    





This is a photo of some of the Gals in our DisMeet Group (I'm the one in the royal blue Old Navy shirt).  We all met on deck 10 before the ship left port the first day, then again in the Roy Suite on July 4th for a DIS party.  Great fun, and we made some great friends!  I miss them all!


----------



## dairyou

Vanvmom said:
			
		

> I too would have been one of the "idiots" camping out (heck, I've done crazier things in my life)
> 
> This was an emotional moment for everyone in our van... exiting the freeway in San Pedro... seeing the Magic at the dock for the first time... the vacation became REAL at that point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of some of the Gals in our DisMeet Group (I'm the one in the royal blue Old Navy shirt).  We all met on deck 10 before the ship left port the first day, then again in the Roy Suite on July 4th for a DIS party.  Great fun, and we made some great friends!  I miss them all!



Wendy,

Great pictures!  Ahh...I remember that feeling of seeing the Wonder for the first time 

Glad you made some new friends on the cruise, have you made any on your new cruise date?

Deb


----------



## rocketralph

Here we are packed like sardines in the Atlantis submarine.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tinybubbles said:
			
		

> But here's my fave:  it's a pics of idiots sleeping in line for pins on the repo cruise:





			
				EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> It started at the door to Sessions! The prime spots were in the portholes LOL. At first we were in the hall on the hard marble floor. Then the Officers came by and said it was a hazard and we had to move back into the carpet covered atrium   So we obediently obliged
> 
> Debbie



We had so much fan waiting for the pins...we were lucky enough to have one of the "padded" portholes right outside Rockin' D Bar.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat...but sadly..I don't think DCL will be letting us, ever again!!!!


----------



## lindakmonty

Here is my cousin and my DS at the turtle farm in Grand Cayman


----------



## SchultzFamily

Here's to a Magical Cruise!!!





[/IMG]


----------



## rocketralph

Here we are leaving the Atlantis Submarine while another group boards it.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

In honor of the Eastbound Repositioning cruise that leaves LA today






[/IMG] 

Debbie


----------



## pppiglet

Had to post this here too. Just love those chocolate croisants!

Rocketralph....another beautiful picture!  What type of camera do you use?


----------



## HeelMD

Me and DW after our last cruise.


----------



## Aisling

HeelMD, what a lovely picture!


----------



## MariettaC

HeelMD-That's a terrific picture!


----------



## HeelMD

It was DW's idea to have them done.  I didn't want to do it at the time and now I am sure glad I did it.


----------



## rocketralph

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Rocketralph....another beautiful picture!  What type of camera do you use?


The pictures are from our last cruise. I used 2 different digital cameras. A 4MP Olympus C-750 Ultra Zoom and a tiny 2MP Sony Cybershot DSC-U30. 
I just broke down and bought a Canon Rebel XT Digital SLR. I am way too excited to try it out on our next cruise.


----------



## jan&theboys

One of my favorite shows...






The Golden Mickeys!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

This is what the Eastbound Repo cruise is seeing this morning:






Debbie


----------



## rocketralph

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> This is what the Eastbound Repo cruise is seeing this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie


I am too jealous!!


----------



## diznefan76

Actually the East bound Repo cruisers missed out on Cabo today because of Hurricane Hilary....to big of swells to dock and tender into Cabo. Instead they will be in Manzanillo tomorrow!


----------



## HeelMD

Do you guys realize that we are not that far from 100,000 views on this thread?  Wow.


----------



## MickeyAnne

Hello all!  Its been a while since I have posted but I have been lurking and loving all of the pics!!!  Here is one more from me...




The color of the water in Nassau was so striking!


----------



## SandraLee

Right outside the post office at Castaway Cay!


----------



## Q's My Princess

Okay,

I haven't posted a picture in quite a while....




DD(4) and Pluto on the May Repo cruise.  Tropicalifragilistic Night!


----------



## HeelMD

DD in flight at the Mickey Pool


----------



## WatchYourHeadNStep

Catching Mickey at a "MOMENT"!  We were walking out the door and there he was...stopped and posed before heading to the stage!


----------



## WatchYourHeadNStep

First nightfall upon Disney Magic!


----------



## WatchYourHeadNStep

Balloon drop!  My wife is in there somewhere!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

The cliff where the divers are in Acapulco.  This is where the Repo cruise will be tomorrow


----------



## HeelMD

Getting ready for the safety drill in the room.


----------



## wannabecruiser

HeelMD said:
			
		

> Do you guys realize that we are not that far from 100,000 views on this thread?  Wow.


How cool!!!  I love looking at the pictures, I can not wait until I can post my own!  This is my favorite post.


----------



## BethC1952

This was taken in December of 2004 right after we left Port Canaveral.  It's not a bad picture of DH, but it's a great picture of the sunset!  Taken from our verandah...






Beth


----------



## awoltoday

Since I'm just waiting to make my first cruise, I copped this satellite image from Google Earth (what an awesome tool!).


----------



## pppiglet

Repo cruise going back to Florida. What a site that was. I am so glad I went to see them off. It was a beautiful day I will always remember!


----------



## MousseauMob

Ok, I haven't posted in awhile, although I have been following the thread - so here you go! I hope you don't mind, I've already scrapped it. 

BTW, LOVED the google earth shot. Was this the Magic, or the Wonder?


----------



## Buddy Bear

HeelMD said:
			
		

> Getting ready for the safety drill in the room.



Could you tell me what suite you were in?  It looks like the Roy


----------



## HeelMD

That was in 8080 (Cat. 3).  We are in the Walt in 7/06.


----------



## awoltoday

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> BTW, LOVED the google earth shot. Was this the Magic, or the Wonder?



I sure can't tell!    I would be very impressed if somebody could figure that out.  And if someone can, I'm sure they are on this board!

What a little cutie you've got there!


----------



## MousseauMob

awoltoday said:
			
		

> I sure can't tell!    I would be very impressed if somebody could figure that out.  And if someone can, I'm sure they are on this board!
> 
> What a little cutie you've got there!



Thanks! "Cutie" is actually the nickname my DS(7 at the time), gave her when I was pregnant with her - and it has stuck. When did you Google Earth and was it California or Florida? I wonder if the Pointer information on the bottom is coordinates - as in longitude and latitude.


----------



## awoltoday

MousseauMob said:
			
		

> Thanks! "Cutie" is actually the nickname my DS(7 at the time), gave her when I was pregnant with her - and it has stuck. When did you Google Earth and was it California or Florida? I wonder if the Pointer information on the bottom is coordinates - as in longitude and latitude.



That is in Florida and yes that is the lat/lon (of the center of the pic?)  Unfortunately, Google Earth doesn't provide you with date the image was taken.   You could probably figure it out if you found a different source for the same imagery (DigitalSource?).  There are a lot of different sat/aerial photos out there and different resolutions (ranging from .5 meter resolution to 15-20 meters).  Luckily this one was good resolution and caught a ship in port.  I've checked other providers and some have nice imagery, but no ship   Also, it could change at any time as imagery is being updated constantly.

I can totally understand how that nickname would stick!


----------



## GOVAC24

We just thought this was a cool shot of the tower.


----------



## Buddy Bear

HeelMD said:
			
		

> That was in 8080 (Cat. 3).  We are in the Walt in 7/06.




Thanks. We are in the Roy 08/06


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Acapulco at night. It was beautiful


----------



## HeelMD

DD and DS in the stateroom after an exciting day.  Always loved this picture.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Moon over Acapulco.


----------



## HeelMD

Cozumel 9/04.


----------



## rocketralph

I did find Castaway Cay on Google Earth.


----------



## bstsuda

Leaving LA august 13th...


----------



## bstsuda

I know - only 1 photo a day....but what a gorgeous way to start a day......Monday August 15th ~ somewhere at sea on our way to Puerto Vallarta


----------



## pogopossum

rocketralph, can you zoom in with google earth? it looks like one of the ships is docked in there.


----------



## rocketralph

pogopossum said:
			
		

> rocketralph, can you zoom in with google earth? it looks like one of the ships is docked in there.


I tried to zoom in but they don't have a high res image of it it.


----------



## pogopossum

too bad, it would be cool if we could tell what that was.


----------



## jlima

July 2, 2005 - the last morning of our cruise - one last fight over the top bunk!


----------



## pogopossum

one last picture with minnie. 'til we meet again.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

There is Mickey Mouse ... and a Hidden Mickey.
Can you find it?
Laura


----------



## kellib36

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:
			
		

> There is Mickey Mouse ... and a Hidden Mickey.
> Can you find it?
> Laura


Laura, That's great! Did you plan that or was it an accident?


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

kellib36 said:
			
		

> Laura, That's great! Did you plan that or was it an accident?



It was since several years that I was trying to make a picture like this.
All previous cruises it failed 
Laura


----------



## mark_story

Here's our favorite - our DD ready for any emergency with her lifejacket and pacifier.  Don't leave home (or cruise) without them!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Ok, I know only one picture per day.... but I just have to post what the Eastbound Repo cruise should be looking at right about now... or at least in the morning

Panama City




















Have fun!
Debbie


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## bstsuda




----------



## Verandah Man

The Magic entering the Miraflores Locks on Sunday August 28, 2005. Photo provided by AlvaroLuis


----------



## HeelMD

Great pic Verandah Man.

Here's DS chowing down at pirate night:


----------



## GrumpyMom1

Here's an early morning shot of Palo, long before any diners arrive.


----------



## scottishwee35

That Is Beautiful I Ever See!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Love this guy from Mountain Top on St Thomas.  
I think this is where you get the orginial Banana Daquari. Can't remember too much vodka!


----------



## conny264

Hi Lisa.
Great picture,although I can´t remember this guy   from our cruise last May,in my case to many Bushwackers and Margeritas with you and your hubby when we left St.Thomas.
Lots of greetings from Germany   
Conny


----------



## MickeyAnne

I need to plan another cruise ASAP!!!  I really miss being able to add to this thread....


----------



## rocketralph

Our thoughts and prayers go out to all the people in LA, MS and AL.


----------



## pppiglet

Rocketralph...another beautiful picture! I can tell which pictures are yours without even looking at the name anymore!


----------



## kshabare




----------



## Bobbybear68

I got to say. This is one of the best threads on these boards. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GOVAC24

This a picture of the harbor of Charlotte Amalie, St Thomas US Virgin Island. I know it's only suppose to be 1 picture but picture 1 is the left view & picture 2 is the right view from about 1/2 way up to Mountian Top. It was a beautiful site. There are 3 ships on the first picture and a 4th hidden on the second one. Guess which ship looks the best!!!


----------



## woj68

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> This a picture of the harbor of Charlotte Amalie, St Thomas US Virgin Island. I know it's only suppose to be 1 picture but picture 1 is the left view & picture 2 is the right view from about 1/2 way up to Mountian Top. It was a beautiful site. There are 3 ships on the first picture and a 4th hidden on the second one. Guess which ship looks the best!!!



Awesome pics!


----------



## rocketralph

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> This a picture of the harbor of Charlotte Amalie, St Thomas US Virgin Island. I know it's only suppose to be 1 picture but picture 1 is the left view & picture 2 is the right view from about 1/2 way up to Mountian Top. It was a beautiful site. There are 3 ships on the first picture and a 4th hidden on the second one. Guess which ship looks the best!!!


Was this an excursion you went on or did you just take a taxi?


----------



## kshabare




----------



## GoofyGuy777

I'm sure this picture has been posted before, but for those who have missed it. Port Canaveral from Space. And yes that is a Disney Crusie ship  

Steve


----------



## GOVAC24

Today's selection.  The Captain driving the ship our of the harbor at St Thomas.




			
				rocketralph said:
			
		

> Was this an excursion you went on or did you just take a taxi?




It was a tour. The St Thomas Island tour. It takes you to the Great House & then to Mountain Top. Love the tour.


----------



## bstsuda




----------



## Tenorsinging

I just love all these pictures.

Lynne


----------



## Tenorsinging

tinksdad said:
			
		

> Great pictures! Here is a moon shot from our starboard side veranda on the 10 day Christmas cruise!! The weather was gorgeous!!




This is soooooo beautiful, what a wonderful memory for you.

Tenor


----------



## Tenorsinging

kellib36 said:
			
		

> Ah, yes! Mrs. The-rules-don't-apply-to-me. I've vacationed with her before.....



Oh yes, the they are talking about everyone but me, because I am special people....met a bunch of them.

Tenor


----------



## Verandah Man

Not the best picture but, *The Magic back home in Port Canaverl 9-3-05.*


----------



## FFerret

talicskai said:
			
		

> My own little Mermaid!
> 
> Teresa



What an awesome idea!!!!!

Writing it down now on our things to do list


----------



## soleilmagie

I was waiting for the community photo gallery to come back on, but it's taking too long! I just subscribed to photobucket. So there I go:




DS playing at Monstro Point.


----------



## GOVAC24

CUTE!!!!  I thought it was just me having trouble with the photo gallery.




Here the Magic is leaving St. Thomas by sliding out of her berth sideways & backing out of port. As you can see there were lots of us on deck to see this. It was sooo cool!


----------



## SchultzFamily

"Secret Deck 7" Mexican Riviera Cruise Aug 6 - 13





[/IMG]


----------



## Houzer

Oh how these pictures bring back wonderful memories, my cruise can't come soon enough!


----------



## soleilmagie

DS just loved his Mickey glasses!


----------



## kshabare




----------



## rocketralph

Snorkeling with the fish at CC.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Snorkeling with the fish at CC.


What a cool fish pic rocketralph !!!!   I agree....those CC fish are not shy at all.   One followed me all the way to shore and I was as far out as the nets.


----------



## purplern

rocketralph said:
			
		

> Snorkeling with the fish at CC.




Very Cool!!!!


----------



## kshabare

Some people have bumper stickers saying "I'd rather be golfing."  Well, we here would rather be watching a sunset aboard the Disney Magic with family!


----------



## soleilmagie

Princesses autograph session


----------



## GOVAC24

There's nothing better than a sunset on the Magic!!!


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Our Navigator Verandah 7624
Laura


----------



## soleilmagie

Nassau


----------



## wkrider

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:
			
		

> Our Navigator Verandah 7624
> Laura



Thanks for posting this pic.  My DW and I go on our 15th wedding anniversary next June and we got a Cat 7 room.  We have not seen a veranda shot like this.  I am so excited about going.  At least we have a WDW trip this Jan. to hold us over.


----------



## pppiglet

I miss it in San Pedro!


----------



## diznylnd

DD at the princess at sea tea party.


----------



## soleilmagie

Since you miss the Magic in San Pedro so much pppiglet...


----------



## pppiglet

Thanks, that was my fix of the day!  I just flipped thru all my pictures taken at San Pedro last night again!


----------



## GoofyGuy777

diznylnd said:
			
		

> DD at the princess at sea tea party.



Very cute pic!! Your daughter is beautiful


----------



## wannabecruiser

I love all the pictures!!!  I have a question a while back someone posted a very neat picture that they had taken and then adjusted it so the backround was all faded grey and the main subject stood out in color.  I am trying to figure out how to do this and have not figured out.  The pictures were way back and I tried to find them and got frustrated since so many pages so thought hopefully the person that posted it may read this.  Plus I would love to see some other pictures that people have fixed, how cute would it be if someone had a pic with mickey and child or even some of the cute ones with princess would look great?  Here's to hoping someone could help me out?!


----------



## diznylnd

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> I love all the pictures!!!  I have a question a while back someone posted a very neat picture that they had taken and then adjusted it so the backround was all faded grey and the main subject stood out in color.  I am trying to figure out how to do this and have not figured out.  The pictures were way back and I tried to find them and got frustrated since so many pages so thought hopefully the person that posted it may read this.  Plus I would love to see some other pictures that people have fixed, how cute would it be if someone had a pic with mickey and child or even some of the cute ones with princess would look great?  Here's to hoping someone could help me out?!








This is a pic I did with the background black and white and my DD and Goliath in color. I used a photo shop and used a magic wand on the program to pull out my dd and Goliath to a new layer then I adjusted the original layer to greyscale. I hope this helps you out. 
Kirsty


----------



## diznylnd

My pic of the day! A carved watermelon from our Panama canal cruise. I thought these were amazing.


----------



## soleilmagie

As I was taking this picture of us leaving Castaway Cay, I was wondering why we had heard the Mickey horn twice. When we came back, I learned it was Verandah Man and his DW that did it!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

bump!


----------



## Verandah Man

soleilmagie said:
			
		

> As I was taking this picture of us leaving Castaway Cay, I was wondering why we had heard the Mickey horn twice. When we came back, I learned it was Verandah Man and his DW that did it!




How cool, yep that was us, LOL!!!


----------



## rocketralph

CC before the people arrive.


----------



## diznylnd

My dd loved this pool!


----------



## kshabare




----------



## soleilmagie

Anyone wants to move to Nassau and see the Wonder twice a week?






This picture was taken from our verandah as we were docking in Nassau last January.


----------



## Jillpie

Rocketralph, that is probably the most AMAZING picture of CC I have ever seen.  And I've seen alot.  Can you please let me know what kind of camera you use and is it easy to use?  thanks!


----------



## rocketralph

Jillpie said:
			
		

> Rocketralph, that is probably the most AMAZING picture of CC I have ever seen.  And I've seen alot.  Can you please let me know what kind of camera you use and is it easy to use?  thanks!


The camera is an Olympus C-750 Ultra Zoom 4.0 MP. They don't make it anymore but it still is a sought after camera.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Olympus/oly_c750uz.asp
 I'm sure you could still find one on ebay. The key is the 10x *Optical* Zoom. I bought an underwater case for it when we were in St. Thomas. Thats where the pic of the fish came from in the earlier post. 
And yes it is very easy to use.

Here's another pic. Keep in mind that these pics were taken a couple months after the hurricanes last year. That is why the plants and vegetation looks so brown.


----------



## Mickey&Co

rocketralph said:
			
		

> CC before the people arrive.




Thanks for sharing this picture!   It brings back such "wonder"ful   memories of the "magical"    day we spent on CC!

Mickey&Co


----------



## diznylnd

Sailaway party time!


----------



## MkUSmile78

Hi everyone

There are some amazing pics on here!!!  We are on the Magic the 24th of September  (less than 2 weeks) so we are getting so excited!!!


----------



## kshabare




----------



## soleilmagie




----------



## nordkin

This is of my 20 year old daughter on the Aug Repo Cruise.  She will probably kill me if she sees it.  If I can get it to work.  Sorry I can't get it to work


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## mousebrat




----------



## mmouse37

[/IMG] 

Sunset at sea on the Eastbound repo....

MJ


----------



## Monstro

Coming into Castaway Cay


----------



## GOVAC24

The view from The Great House on St. Thomas looking down onto Megan's Bay & beyond!


----------



## 4nana

I try to pop in every once in awhile and just want to say, *thx * to all for sharing your 'magic'al and 'wonder'ful pics!  Pls keep them coming, as they are all most enjoyable!


----------



## kshabare




----------



## tiggerwannabe

*RocketRalph!*

I have almost the same camera-mine is a C720 3.0 MP 8x zoom 

How much was and where did you get your underwater housing for your camera?

You said you got one in St Thomas right?

-TIA-

~colleen~


----------



## rocketralph

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *RocketRalph!*
> 
> I have almost the same camera-mine is a C720 3.0 MP 8x zoom
> 
> How much was and where did you get your underwater housing for your camera?
> 
> You said you got one in St Thomas right?
> 
> -TIA-
> 
> ~colleen~


The name of the store was Royal Caribbean. They have no affiliation with the cruiseline.
http://www.royalcaribbean.vi/
 They had 2 stores in St Thomas. One in the historical shopping district and one near to the port in Havensight. They were the only one with the best selection of photo and electronics. The store was packed when we went. 
I believe I paid $137.00 for it which was a very good deal because at the time it was being discontinued by Olympus and the price in the states was around $185.00.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

rocketralph said:
			
		

> The name of the store was Royal Caribbean. They have no affiliation with the cruiseline.
> http://www.royalcaribbean.vi/
> They had 2 stores in St Thomas. One in the historical shopping district and one near to the port in Havensight. They were the only one with the best selection of photo and electronics. The store was packed when we went.
> I believe I paid $137.00 for it which was a very good deal because at the time it was being discontinued by Olympus and the price in the states was around $185.00.


*Awesome! *

Thank you Ralph!


----------



## kde175

soleilmagie said:
			
		

> Anyone wants to move to Nassau and see the Wonder twice a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken from our verandah as we were docking in Nassau last January.




That's funny...that house was for sale on our honeymoon cruise in October 2004,too.    I took a picture of it too...for my Mom...the real estate agent.

Tina


----------



## L107ANGEL

Bumping so I can enjoy all o your great photos


----------



## brack

Yet another sunset from the Magic. This one from our cruise in January 2005.


----------



## diznylnd

Underwater Mickey at CC.


----------



## RobinMarie




----------



## Monstro

Keeping the Castaway Cay thing going!


----------



## soleilmagie

The terminal still in holiday style on January 4th, 2005.


----------



## mickey2000

LIVE FROM my  Disney Room ! 9/12/05


----------



## UGAFan0829

All these pictures are so good...wish that I had more to post...hopefully I will after Jan.  Wonder how long we can keep this post going!!??


----------



## RobinMarie




----------



## pppiglet

I always wondered what a Konk Kooler was made of!  Sounds like we will have to try it if we ever get to go there!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

mickey2000 said:
			
		

> LIVE FROM my  Disney Room ! 9/12/05


*Awesome mickey2000!!*

Keep em coming 

~colleen~


----------



## GoofyGuy777

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Underwater Mickey at CC.


 This still gotta to be one of my favortie pictures!!
(just reminds me of why we travel on the Disney Cruise)


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

mickey2000 said:
			
		

> LIVE FROM my  Disney Room ! 9/12/05


What is that???


----------



## inthemood

I just stopped by this thread when I saw, you were the last to post...  I thought I might see Picture of Dave on the MAGIC   

No such Luck!

Have a great trip

ITM


----------



## chichihoney

DisneyDmbNut said:
			
		

> What is that???


 that is the model of the ships


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

inthemood said:
			
		

> I just stopped by this thread when I saw, you were the last to post...  I thought I might see Picture of Dave on the MAGIC
> 
> No such Luck!
> 
> Have a great trip
> 
> ITM


Who is this??? 
And is that a chocolate model of the ship?

And so that I don't get in trouble for no picture:


----------



## brack

Me and my camera ..... a sight that my family is terrified of!


----------



## soleilmagie

All alone on deck 4 on the last night after Till we meet again...


----------



## Monstro

Is this fun or what?


----------



## pppiglet

Hey Monstro....long time no see!  Great picture.


----------



## Monstro

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Hey Monstro....long time no see!  Great picture.




Yep - How you been?  We're cruising in January so I decided to get back into the board.  WOW!  Look at all those posts.  You must be hooked!  I know you have more pictures ...  let's see em


----------



## Monstro

Note the character signitures on the cast (second star from the right).


----------



## winotracy

I haven't posted in a while. Here is our balcony for the repo cruise on Panama Canal day.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

winotracy said:
			
		

> I haven't posted in a while. Here is our balcony for the repo cruise on Panama Canal day.



How cool is that!!!! They got that picture for you!!!

Debbie


----------



## winotracy

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> How cool is that!!!! They got that picture for you!!!
> 
> Debbie



We actually got about 5 pictures of the balcony.  We were really excited to see them in Shutters.


----------



## bstsuda

Hey Goofyguy....LOVE the new photo of the family....babies grow up fast!!!  Enjoy & treasure each and every moment


----------



## pppiglet

Yes Monstro....addicted...and waiting for the 2007 dates to show up. Which cruise are you doing in January?  Have a great time! Look close and you'll see your relatives in this picture along with some of the other Disers!


----------



## nrk

cool pic!!!


----------



## Moonbeams

Love looking at this thread! Have to get my photos from Thanksgiving 2004 double dip organized, then I can post on here.

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Here's one that I love. This is from the last day of the August Repo Cruise. My friend and I were strolling along at Castaway Cay taking pictures. I took a few shots of the hibiscus and noticed that these flowers were just close enough to........




......Well, you get it!


----------



## pppiglet

Mine for the day!


----------



## Moonbeams

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Underwater Mickey at CC.



Did they sink another Mickey statue down there? 

When I was on the Thanksgiving 2004 double dip, they told us Mickey had been carried out to sea by one of the hurricanes that came through in 2004. I was so disappointed as I was looking forward to looking for him while I snorkeled.

Jennifer


----------



## diznylnd

Moonbeams said:
			
		

> Did they sink another Mickey statue down there?
> 
> When I was on the Thanksgiving 2004 double dip, they told us Mickey had been carried out to sea by one of the hurricanes that came through in 2004. I was so disappointed as I was looking forward to looking for him while I snorkeled.
> 
> Jennifer



Hey Jennifer

I had heard several rumors regarding this Mickey on the Repo cruise, the last thing I heard was that they found it after the Hurricanes. (who knows if thats true) LOL
Kirsty


----------



## Monstro

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Yes Monstro....addicted...and waiting for the 2007 dates to show up. Which cruise are you doing in January?  Have a great time! Look close and you'll see your relatives in this picture along with some of the other Disers!




Yep.  And my kids, their friends and their cousins are right in the middle of the dance floor.  

We're going on the Jan 8th 4 day wonder cruise.  It's a mom and dad only thing.


----------



## diznylnd

This is a banner that was up at Castaway Cay for the magics return to FL.


----------



## rocketralph

This will be the last picture I'll be posting for awhile. We are leaving bright and early tomorrow morning for Orlando to another 'Wonder'ful Cruise. I'll post more when I get back.


----------



## Monstro

rocketralph said:
			
		

> This will be the last picture I'll be posting for awhile. We are leaving bright and early tomorrow morning for Orlando to another 'Wonder'ful Cruise. I'll post more when I get back.




Nice picture RR. Where is this place?


----------



## diznylnd

rocketralph said:
			
		

> This will be the last picture I'll be posting for awhile. We are leaving bright and early tomorrow morning for Orlando to another 'Wonder'ful Cruise. I'll post more when I get back.
> 
> We hope you have an amazing cruise! Can't wait to see you pics when you get back.


----------



## winotracy

DISers on the August Repo.  Too bad more didn't show up.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Nice work Winotracy!

Boy we sure looked swell! I am adding to your August Repo posting with this one. It's things like this that just make me smile. Going through the Panama Canal....with some really great mice!


----------



## diznylnd

In the theme of the Repo cruise....going thru the canal


----------



## feiste

Oh Boy, What a Wonderful thread to start off with for my return to this board!  I must admit that I have been away from this board for quite a while, because our Feb 06 cruise was just too far away, and I couldn't start thinking about it.  But now I am ready, I got back on this site, and the first thing I end up doing is blowing an entire day looking at 103 pages of pics.  Well worth the time.  So many beautiful families, and all of the dessert pictures have inspired me to keep going on the diet, so I can endulge while on board.  A question....If I go on board 5 lbs under my goal and I gain 7 lbs while on board I've really only gained 2lbs, right?  That's the attitude I plan on having!

For some reason near the end of my viewing my computer began crashing my webbrowser (we are on broadband).

Could it be the size of this thread?  I hope not as I  plan to start posting my own pics as soon as my husband gets home tonight and does all of the hard thinking for me.    

Thanks again to everyone for sharing!


----------



## bstsuda

feiste said:
			
		

> , and all of the dessert pictures have inspired me to keep going on the diet, so I can endulge while on board.  A question....If I go on board 5 lbs under my goal and I gain 7 lbs while on board I've really only gained 2lbs, right?  That's the attitude I plan on having!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for sharing!



Use the stairs - NOT the elevators and you won't gain 7 lbs....i had the dessert (almost) every night and only gained 2 lbs. - so if you go 5 under - you'll still be under when you get back!!!! HAVE FUN!!!  it's so hard to wait for our next cruise!!!!


----------



## fireplug

Here we are with the Mouse Pirate himself!








Squid


----------



## rocketralph

Monstro said:
			
		

> Nice picture RR. Where is this place?


This was St Maarten. It was an interesting place.


----------



## feiste

This is one of my favorite photos from the entire trip.  This is our first afternoon on the ship, and my neice's first onboard dessert.

Do you think she enjoyed it?


----------



## BoosGram

Feiste,

That is one cute pic.  What a beautiful child!  

We cruise 11/5 and I imagine we'll get some similar pics of our DGD3....at least I hope so!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Just wanted to say that I've been looking through these for the past few days.  Never been on a Disney cruise (just RCL,) but we just got engaged and we're thinking of doing a WDW wedding and then a Disney Cruise honeymoon.  These pictures are so amazing that it's making me too excited to wait until Summer of 2007!!! Thanks and keep them coming


----------



## iggbees

from our 3 day-er cruise in 2003. i'll bet you all can guess where they were taken.


----------



## pppiglet

Dessert anyone?


----------



## Monstro




----------



## diznylnd

DD5 snorkeling for the first time at Curacao.


----------



## feiste

These are both from the sail away party.  My daughter on my husbands shoulders dancing to the music, and Andy(?) pumping up the crowd.  He also ran Bingo, and we thought he was great.  Is he still on board?


----------



## Kerlynne

Pppiglet, was that lady with you, in the pink dress? If so, what was she doing? Is that a camera in her hand, and what about that black thing hanging down? Reason I ask is, that face of the waiter is pricless!


----------



## feiste

I see what you mean about the dessert photo, however I think if you look a little closer that yes, that is a camera in the hand of the lady in the pink dress, however the "black thing hanging down"  Is really the braids of the girl in the light pink dress at the top of the picture.  Is this right Pppiglet?


----------



## winotracy

Here is a picture of Captain Mickey as we were going through the Panama Canal.


----------



## MajorWoody

Hello all,

Here is a pic from our balcony on the Wonder, 12/04. A nice shot of the sunset.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## GOVAC24

Here's ours for the day!


----------



## Kerlynne

Ahhh yes, it's the braids to the girl, I can see that now. Silly me! However, did you see the waiters face!


----------



## Monstro




----------



## pppiglet

She wasn't with us, I was just taking a picture of the desserts. But it looks like she was balancing her plate and trying to take a picture of the chocolate sculpture or something!


----------



## GOVAC24

From Castaway Cay - Serenity Beach!


----------



## woj68

Hi everyone! Been looking at all the great pics on this thread for weeks. Now I get to add my own after returning from our first Disney cruise.   

Sorry, I have so many pics I'm throwing a couple up today.


----------



## WDWLVR

The group photo from the 2005 Member Cruise!  Kind of hard to tell but we all had gotten mouse ears with "member" embroidered on the back.


----------



## feiste

Very cool pic with all of those mouse ears!


----------



## Monstro




----------



## diznylnd

Goofy at CC


----------



## GOVAC24

The family beach at CC. 


This is the way to start the day! I get up early for work & log on to see everyone's pictures (and maybe post one of my own). This makes getting up so early a little bit easier!!! Of course the only way it would be nicer is if I was getting up this early to head off on my own cruise!  
Thanks everyone!


----------



## winotracy

Magic's first trip back to CC after being on the West Coast


----------



## WDWLVR

The 3 pm DIS meet on the DVC Member Cruise.


----------



## woj68

Taken at CC last Friday.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Wow woj68, that is a scary watermelon! 

Here's a picture of my view from 4th deck at night. I love to stand and just watch the waves.


----------



## diznylnd

Here is a pic from our August Repo Cruise. My DD Juliette with her little friend at Castaway Cay.


----------



## RobinMarie




----------



## woj68




----------



## WDWLVR

For those of you who have been lucky enough to attend a presentation by Don "Ducky" Williams.  On the DVC Member Cruise Ducky was surprised by a visit from Donald who even drew a picture of Ducky.


----------



## GOVAC24

Castaway Cay from our room. 

wojo68 - LOVE that shot of the deck & funnel! It's gorgous!!!


----------



## dletz

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Here is a pic from our August Repo Cruise. My DD Juliette with her little friend at Castaway Cay.



That's my daughter.  I looked at the pic, and thought wow, that girl looks like Lindsay.

Donna


----------



## woj68

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> wojo68 - LOVE that shot of the deck & funnel! It's gorgous!!!



Thanks. It's one of my favs. Set it as wallpaper on my 'puter at home.


----------



## fireplug

Pirate night recent DVC mamber cruise









Squid


----------



## GOVAC24

Golden Eagle Catamaran Cruise (St. Maartan). The French side of St. Maartan can be seen in the backround.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Here's something you could blink and miss. I took a bunch of these pictures from 10th deck on my last cruise. It was great fun & a challenge too! Doesn't the sea look spooky?


----------



## diznylnd

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Here's something you could blink and miss. I took a bunch of these pictures from 10th deck on my last cruise. It was great fun & a challenge too! Doesn't the sea look spooky?



Great pic DisneyDiva! Was that from our August Repo cruise? 
Kirsty


----------



## CrzyCaliGirl

these pictures are simply amazing...it's wonderful to see that everyone had such a wonderful time!

can't wait to get back from my cruise and post my own!!!


----------



## brack

My DW and our friends in Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay. Man! how I wish I were there right now!


----------



## Mickey&Co

brack said:
			
		

> My DW and our friends in Serenity Bay at Castaway Cay. Man! how I wish I were there right now!


I second that!!!

Mickey&Co


----------



## diznylnd

D sea U graduates!


----------



## whome?

Great photos *woj68*, can't wait to see more.  As someone who hopes to do the 7 day Western in January, may I use this:






as my wallpaper?  Preety please!


----------



## woj68

whome? said:
			
		

> Great photos *woj68*, can't wait to see more.  As someone who hopes to do the 7 day Western in January, may I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as my wallpaper?  Preety please!



Sure, no prob. I'll PM you the full-size version if you want.


----------



## woj68

Tendering back to the Magic at Grand Cayman.


----------



## WDWLVR

The welcome aboard buffet on the DVC Member Cruise.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Yes, to answer your question Diznylnd, the lightning picture I posted yesterday was from the August Repo cruise. Here's another one! My friend and I couldn't help poking fun at the safety drill. We just couldn't remember how those darned lifevests were supposed to fit. Perhaps the new vests will be easier to put on! So confusing!


----------



## Houzer

ohh no I found this thread on the bottom of page 2!  It just can't fall off the first page.  
Houzer aw:


----------



## rocketralph

OK,
Just got back from our 4 nite Wonder. Here's a quick pic. If you want a full size, just PM me with your email address and I will email it to you. Make sure you can accept a big attachment. The size of the jpeg is 2.12MB.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS




----------



## pppiglet




----------



## woj68

Key West sunset


----------



## GOVAC24

Sunset over St. Thomas


----------



## woj68

Magic docked at KW.


----------



## diznylnd

Night at Sea


----------



## wdw47

wow we cant wait till our first visit to Key West those colors were so vibrant


----------



## S. C.

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Night at Sea


beautiful night shot.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Here's a picture for all of the Disney Dreams fans out there. No flames, this is a non-flash picture. I follow all rules while watching shows! Anyways, it's a bit dark, but you'll see a mickey up in the air in the fireworks! Now THAT'S what I call MAGIC!


----------



## ashman

And a goofy above the mickey


----------



## diznylnd

S. C. said:
			
		

> beautiful night shot.



Thanks S.C.! I loved wandering around on deck 9 and 10 at Night while my Dh took DD for late night swims. 
Kirsty


----------



## Verandah Man

This is a picture of something that I hope never has to be used during any cruise!!!


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

Let's see if I have finally figured out how to post a picture! This is my Mom and I on our dream vacation in Sept. 2001.


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

Can't figure out why I had all that space between the pic and my signature?!?


----------



## samc

I hope this works...this is my first time to post a picture.  My DS ready for the drill.


----------



## samc

Ok...let's see if I can make it bigger


----------



## kellyb2000

went roaming around one afternoon and found Pluto at the pool...


----------



## samc

If it doesn't work this time...someone please help!!...I'm digitally illiterate...thanks


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy




----------



## DCLcruiser

Ok...now here is one no one has probably seen.


----------



## woj68

DCLcruiser said:
			
		

> Ok...now here is one no one has probably seen.



Very nice.


----------



## woj68

Dessert buffet in Lumiere's.


----------



## mmouse37

From the August repo......the sign that awaited Magic's first time back to CC in months!!







MJ


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Here's one from the August Repo Canal transit. It was nice to see the crew enjoying themselves for once! I think this picture is pretty cute. You sure don't see a scene like this very often!


----------



## talicskai

DCLcruiser said:
			
		

> Ok...now here is one no one has probably seen.



That is gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing it....Teresa


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## samc

DS with his treats from Shirley and the Perfect Gift


----------



## tiggerwannabe

DCLcruiser said:
			
		

> Ok...now here is one no one has probably seen.


*Wow!!! I am totally FLOORED by this one!!! Awesome pic!

**

Of all the photos posted here the sunsets down the length of the ship are my favorite. This one is the ultimate! 

Thank you for sharing it.

~colleen~
*


----------



## GOVAC24

The start of the Magic!

DCL Cruiser - 
      OH MY!! What a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## rocketralph




----------



## LADYnTRAMP




----------



## brack

Deck 4 of the Magic at night this past January


----------



## GoofyFD

Me winning the Halloween contest last year.  Gene on Vacation!




My Jasmine and I on a hot date on the cruise!


----------



## GoofyFD

Two more!


----------



## TooPure4u

i know my picture is gonna be huge because i didnt re size it but anyone who has been there will know where it is.....


----------



## TooPure4u

ok didnt work..let me try again


----------



## TooPure4u

there it is....yuck lol


----------



## woj68

GoofyFD said:
			
		

> Two more!



Goofy - what cabin was this shot taken from? It looks like the view we had from our cabin (6584)!


----------



## GoofyFD

It was 6554.  Do you see the rainbow?


----------



## woj68

Yea, very cool! Nice shot.


----------



## woj68

Hallway outside of the shops.


----------



## RetroJulie

This is my first attempt at posting a picture.

~crossing fingers~


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

My DS back in the summer of 2000 with his best buds right before boarding back on the Wonder after a memorable day on Castaway Cay.


----------



## samc

Here is my sweet Aunt (94 yo) enjoying the veranda view


----------



## SRUAlmn

samc said:
			
		

> Here is my sweet Aunt (94 yo) enjoying the veranda view



Aw   That is the sweetest picture I have ever seen


----------



## MiaSRN62

What a great pic samc   
Your aunt looks terrific for her age !


----------



## michelle9343

samc what a beautiul picture


----------



## mmouse37

My 85 year old aunt also loved her DCL cruise!!!  Never wanted to go but I decided to "force" her...she had the time of her life....!!!!  It was just her and I.

Here is a pic of her enjoying her Mickey waffles.....

Click the link....

http://community.webshots.com/photo/92712226/93387885CVutHB

Anyone on the fence about taking a senior along....do it!!!  I am so glad I did when I did because now she is in a facility and doesn't remember much.....

MJ


----------



## joshua121301

samc said:
			
		

> Here is my sweet Aunt (94 yo) enjoying the veranda view




At Disney, you're never too old to feel like a kid!!


----------



## FFerret

GoofyFD said:
			
		

> Two more!



Sweetness!!!!  We're going to be in 6560--so cool to see what the outside looks like


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 
First time trying to post a picture so here we go. 
Took this one in the last lock of the Aug. canal cruise


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome to the DIS BCV02.  Nice pic.   
Here's one of mine. DS & DD at the turtle farm in Grand Caymen last Nov :


----------



## GOVAC24




----------



## MiaSRN62

> mmouse37 says :  Anyone on the fence about taking a senior along....do it!!! I am so glad I did when I did because now she is in a facility and doesn't remember much.....


I couldn't agree more. We took my dh's mom with us in 11/02.  She had been diagnosed with cancer and was undergoing chemo.  We were afraid she would be too weak, but she did fine.  She did tire easily, but the memories we have from that trip will last a lifetime.  We lost her last summer and I always think fondly of that 4 night Wonder cruise we all took and how happy she was.   
Here we are on a 4 night cruise in 2002 :


----------



## GoofyFD

Three more I found on line!


----------



## DCLcruiser

You can tell the age of the photos above. They don't even fill the Mickey Pool that much anymore. 

Well, here is a black and white photo of when we were in Puerto Vallarta.
 I miss being there


----------



## winotracy

Snorkeling in Curacao





http://image61.webshots.com/161/5/59/50/452555950ljqvkD_ph.jpg


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

This will put a smile on your face anyday! I took this one while at CC. It seems that Donald was in the mood to shake it! Ducks dance too you know!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Snorkeling in Curacao


That turtle pic is way cool winotracy   
love the dancing Donald pic too


----------



## Disneygrl36

I just love those 2 special Aunt pictures.  Gives me a good feeling.  


Get down Donald... 
You are right....if that doesn't make you smile something is wrong with ya!


----------



## UGAFan0829

samc said:
			
		

> Here is my sweet Aunt (94 yo) enjoying the veranda view



That is a really special picture.  She reminds me a lot of my Grandmother!


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

This is one of my dear MIL taken on our first cruise in 2000. Is there anyone who doesn't recognize her new friend in Nassau?!?


----------



## kde175

This is my first post, but I've been lurking since the beginning of the thread.  With all the talk about our "elders" joining us on cruises, I thought I'd add my Gram.  We went on the Sept. 3rd 7-night Eastern on the Magic this year to celebrate my Gram's 90th birthday.  She had never been on a Disney cruise and had never been to the Caribbean.  We told her all about pirate night and she didn't want to be left out, so being the incredible seamstress she is...she made her own costume.  Here she is!!

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/kde175/IMG_9501.jpg

Tina in Pittsburgh


----------



## michelle9343

kde175 I love the picture of your Grandma. God bless her she looks GREAT!!


----------



## samc

These are my boys...DH and DS relaxing at CC.  I'll post more of my sweet aunt tomorrow since some of you enjoyed her picture yesterday...thanks for all the kind comments!!


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## macphrsn

Wow thanks so much!


----------



## Stephieann

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

>




Whenever i see this picture I have one song pop in my head.  Anyone remember that song "doin' the butt"?


----------



## woj68

Key West


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 
This is how happy my son looked evertime we made him leave the club.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Stephieann said:
			
		

> Whenever i see this picture I have one song pop in my head.  Anyone remember that song "doin' the butt"?


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

BCV02, I just love the pic of your DS after Oceaneer's club closing! It's a scream! I bet he could advertise for the childrens' programming....maybe Disney will offer him a contract!

Here's my pic for today. I guess certain adults can't be trusted with maracas! My DD decided to use the things on my DM's head. Bad papa! We had to take the maracas away.....(sigh). Oh well, he learned his lesson. At least we didn't have to put him on a time out!


----------



## Disneygrl36

Grandma as a pirate.....that is too cute. :teeth 
I miss my Grandmom all the time   yall that still have em' love em & cherish em.


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

My DD and Goofy in the DCL Terminal in Sept. 2001...


----------



## kris1973

All these pictures are so great. How will I ever last a year tell my cruise.

Kristin


----------



## samc

for today...my sweet aunt with one of our servers...John from India...he was great!!


----------



## diznylnd

kde175 said:
			
		

> This is my first post, but I've been lurking since the beginning of the thread.  With all the talk about our "elders" joining us on cruises, I thought I'd add my Gram.  We went on the Sept. 3rd 7-night Eastern on the Magic this year to celebrate my Gram's 90th birthday.  She had never been on a Disney cruise and had never been to the Caribbean.  We told her all about pirate night and she didn't want to be left out, so being the incredible seamstress she is...she made her own costume.  Here she is!!
> 
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a203/kde175/IMG_9501.jpg
> 
> Tina in Pittsburgh



What a great picture and costume. Too cute!


----------



## diznylnd

Lilo and Stitch


----------



## RetroJulie

My husband and his hero...


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Picture taken during a Galley Tour, reminding the crew how they have to behave.
Grump


----------



## BCV02

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> [/IMG]  I just love the pic of your DS after Oceaneer's club closing! It's a scream!
> It was a fight everytime we tried to take him out. They sure know how to take care of the kids. This is what he looked like when we just gave up and left him there.


----------



## Tenorsinging

BCV02:  I feel ya, that's about what my DD daughter looked like when I pulled her out last time too!!!

Man, all these pics are killing me, can't wait for our next cruise on the Magic 10/29!!!

Lynne


----------



## woj68

*Mariachi band in atrium on Pirate night in Cozumel.*


----------



## rocketralph

woj68 said:
			
		

> *Mariachi band in atrium on Pirate night in Cozumel.*


Now that would be something to experience.


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

My favorite "couple" in my fav restraunt....Animator's Palate!


----------



## RobinMarie

Daydreaming


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 

Sunset in the canal


----------



## woj68

*"Disney Dreams" on the Magic. Non-flash photo. No flames please.*


----------



## Disney Rocks

Woj68:

That is a great picture! What kind of camera do you have or what settings did you use?


----------



## woj68

It's a Canon SD300. It helps that we were sitting in the fourth row too.


----------



## ladypoo

Let's see if this works.  Picture of the pool on the Magic during Hurricane Hilary while on the August Repo cruise.


----------



## Verandah Man

ladypoo said:
			
		

> Let's see if this works.  Picture of the pool on the Magic during Hurricane Hilary while on the August Repo cruise.




*Surf's Up!!!*


----------



## bettyann29

woj68 said:
			
		

> Key West sunset


Very beautiful!!  There is nothing quite like a Key West sunset..  always magical to me..


----------



## bettyann29

Just wanted to add that I love ALL the pictures..  I havent been on a Disney cruise yet but we are going next year.. I cant believe I have to wait a whole year!!  But doing all the research and looking at all the pictures will be wonderful..


----------



## woj68

*From "Twice Charmed" the newest show on the Magic.*


----------



## RobinMarie

Pirate night!


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 

Last years pirate party


----------



## Disneynut4ever

BCV02 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> Last years pirate party


 Where did your son get the pirate Mickey ears?


----------



## GoofyFD

ladypoo said:
			
		

> Let's see if this works.  Picture of the pool on the Magic during Hurricane Hilary while on the August Repo cruise.


WOW!!!! Where is my board?


----------



## BCV02

We bought them on board the ship.


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

Can ya tell my nephew, son and niece are having a blast in the Mickey pool in Sept. 2001?!?


----------



## Tenorsinging

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> *Surf's Up!!!*





yeah, talk about yer wave pool!!!!!


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

For all of us who wish we were on a beautiful beach right now.....






I took this one in Curacao, the last stop before CC on the August Repo. Ahhhhh to be there again.....


----------



## RetroJulie

This greeted us at Castaway Cay:






Can anyone settle a battle between me and my husband?  I say it's Disney generated and the rainbow ALWAYS greets cruisers at Castaway.  My husband says it was a fluke and that even though it's Disney, they can't make rainbows.    Has anyone else seen the same rainbow at Castaway?


----------



## Verandah Man

RetroJulie said:
			
		

> This greeted us at Castaway Cay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone settle a battle between me and my husband?  I say it's Disney generated and the rainbow ALWAYS greets cruisers at Castaway.  My husband says it was a fluke and that even though it's Disney, they can't make rainbows.    Has anyone else seen the same rainbow at Castaway?





We've been to CC three times now, each time we left seeing a rainbow, in fact last August, we saw a double rainbow was we were sailing away.


----------



## Verandah Man

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> For all of us who wish we were on a beautiful beach right now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one in Curacao, the last stop before CC on the August Repo. Ahhhhh to be there again.....





What a great pic, wish I were there, instead of home here, fighting a head cold!!!


----------



## wkrider

ladypoo said:
			
		

> Let's see if this works.  Picture of the pool on the Magic during Hurricane Hilary while on the August Repo cruise.


I'm guessing there were a lot of sea sick people during that cruise....I think I would have been one of them....great picture, and I see that people are still "lounging" around the pool in the background.


----------



## samc

Mickey pool, ice-cream, marshmellows & sprinkles....my DS's version of Heaven on earth.


----------



## SRUAlmn

samc said:
			
		

> Mickey pool, ice-cream, marshmellows & sprinkles....my DS's version of Heaven on earth.




Mine too


----------



## michelle9343

Wkrider what a wilde picture of the pool.


----------



## GoofyFD

Sail away party!


----------



## GoofyFD

One I found online.


----------



## GOVAC24

Midnight Dessert Buffet


----------



## SRUAlmn

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> Midnight Dessert Buffet




OOh, I wanna see that, but it's not working


----------



## GoofyFD

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> Midnight Dessert Buffet


I can't see it either.
This also happens to my computer. All it shows is a "?" what's up with that?


----------



## woj68

Here's one from the dessert buffet from a few weeks ago.


----------



## SRUAlmn

WOW   What is that made out of???


----------



## GOVAC24

This is the diarama from the artium. Boy this was hard to get. It is so cool. 





WOW Woj68 that was AWESOME!!!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

GOVAC24, I agree the diarama is VERY difficult to photograph...nice work! My picture is simple....rocks & the most beautiful ship sailing the seas...well, The Wonder is quite lovely too!


----------



## woj68

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> This is the diarama from the artium. Boy this was hard to get. It is so cool.
> 
> 
> WOW Woj68 that was AWESOME!!!



I never noticed this. Where is it exactly?

About the dessert buffet, I wish I could tell you what it was made of but I never asked. We were one of the first ones in line that night and I was so busy snapping pictures I never stopped to ask someone. That was definately the most colorful item on the table though.


----------



## RetroJulie

Where is that held?  How did I miss that?  Is it on all cruises?


----------



## diznylnd

BCV02 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> Last years pirate party



Hey BCV02!
We met you on the repo cruise the day our snorkeling excursion got cancelled. Your family was great. Good to see your pics! 
Kirsty






Us at Character Breakfast!


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

The plane on Castaway Cay...


----------



## samc

Mine for today...DS in a classic Disney pose


----------



## GoofyFD

Us at the sail away party.


----------



## MiaSRN62

This one came out a little blurry, but I still like the pic (my Kodak dig camera does't do nearly as well in lowlight)
Girls posing in front of the Golden Mickey's flags :


----------



## yogibigdog

Magic in Dry Dock Norfolk,  VA 10/03/05


----------



## diznylnd

yogibigdog said:
			
		

> Magic in Dry Dock Norfolk,  VA 10/03/05



Wow cool dry dock pic. I wish it was dry docked at San Pedro! Then I could go see it again. 
Kirsty


----------



## Mickey&Co

yogibigdog said:
			
		

> Magic in Dry Dock Norfolk,  VA 10/03/05




Thanks for the picture!    


Mickey&Co


----------



## winotracy

The second formal night on our PC cruise was my birthday.  Mickey just finished kissing me before this was taken.


----------



## BCV02

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Hey BCV02!
> We met you on the repo cruise the day our snorkeling excursion got cancelled. Your family was great. Good to see your pics!
> Kirsty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us at Character Breakfast!


Hi! Yes I remember meeting you. Nice to hear from you again. Never did get an excursion that day but thats ok. My DS wanted to go to the club anyway


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 
On our way to the aquarium in Curacao


----------



## GOVAC24

Woj68 - The diarama can be found to the left of the entry doors on deck 3. On the right you can find the floor plans & on the left you can find this.

Thank you DisneyDiva4Ever!


----------



## ladypoo

here's another one from the august repo cruise.






sunset after leaving Manzanillo, I believe


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Great pics everyone! I'm a bit addicted to this thread now! Here's a picture from an excursion I went on in January. This is from Xcaret park in Playa Del Carmen. This is the one where you leave from Cozumel and take a boat to Mainland Mexico. Xcaret is beautiful! This is a picture from the Butterfly pavillion.


----------



## diznylnd

The Magic at CC......Wish I was there...


----------



## BCV02

DW wanted me to post this one.


----------



## samc

Even ketchup is more fun on a Disney cruise!!!!


----------



## EMMOM

that is a really nice shot.  Where was that taking.


----------



## samc

samc said:
			
		

> Even ketchup is more fun on a Disney cruise!!!!




let me try this one again


----------



## talicskai

BCV02 said:
			
		

> DW wanted me to post this one.



Is this Curacao?
Gorgeous place!

Teresa


----------



## woj68

*Magic docked at Cozumel.*


----------



## GOVAC24

BVC02  - LOVE THAT SHOT!  Is that from one of the repo cruises?





Just some of the people who made last year's cruise so speacial!


----------



## Buddy Bear

woj68 said:
			
		

> *Magic docked at Cozumel.*




I thought you had to tender in on Cozumel?  From that photo it looks like you can walk right off the ship.


----------



## woj68

Nope. Docks right at the pier in Cozumel.


----------



## Stephieann

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> Midnight Dessert Buffet


 I see it just fine.. YUMMY!!!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Stephieann said:
			
		

> I see it just fine.. YUMMY!!!




Thanks, I can see it now.  Looks yummy, but you should see the midnight chocolate buffet that RCCL puts on- Yummmmmmmmm!


----------



## GOVAC24

A view from the water taxi in St Marrtan


----------



## kris1973

Nice pictures everyone....it's making my cruise so far away.

Kristin


----------



## BCV02

talicskai said:
			
		

> Is this Curacao?
> Gorgeous place!
> 
> Teresa


Yes it is. Took it on the east bound repo cruise from the 10th deck.


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 

 This thread makes me get so far behind in my work! But what the heck I have time for one quick picture.   DW has this one as her wallpaper. Took it last year at CC. Can't wait to get back there


----------



## BethC1952

No "butts" about it, this is one of my favorite pictures from my Dec., 2003 cruise...and the reason why I'm glad that I'm always the one with the camera!    It's my SIL and her family, DS, DDIL and DH.  DGD was walking with me, so she didn't get in this picture!






I also really like the pic in my sig.  There are very few pictures of the two of us together (because one of us ALWAYS has to take the picture!)

Beth


----------



## soleilmagie

Arriving in Nassau...


----------



## rocketralph

Panaramic view of CC from our veranda. Sorry, It's a lot bigger than I thought it was.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

BCV02, nice picture of CC. It makes me "homesick!" I'm posting one of the Eastbound Repo transit through the Galliard Cut. This was one of my favorite parts of the canal. Too bad it wasn't sunny....oh well, maybe NEXT time....lol!


----------



## GoofyFD

rocketralph, Great pic.  I love it!


----------



## perdidobay

Beautiful, beautiful photo BCV02!!


----------



## kellyb2000

Golden Mickeys (with no flash!)


----------



## kshabare




----------



## BethC1952

Here's my contribution for today:





.

DH is pointing out the spot where we were waiting out a big storm during our Dec., 2004 cruise.  His hair isn't standing on end, it's blowing in the wind.  The map is part of our Navigator's Verandah.

Beth


----------



## nzdisneymom

RobinMarie said:
			
		

> Pirate night!



Ah-ha!  I have been trying to figure out what to wear for Pirate Night - I think I'll use Minnie's costume as a basis for mine!!!!  Thanks for posting this picture.


----------



## diznylnd

DD5 on the Mickey Slide!


----------



## Stephieann

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Let's not forget all the ice cream toppings on the Dessert Buffet!



What cruise is this GREAT BUFFET on?  YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Stephieann

I have seen so many great pics.  I am sooooo looking forward to my very first disney cruise...not to mention my first cruise ever.  CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

Okay... all together now..... DA PLANE!   DA PLANE!


----------



## GoofyFD

Sorry I broke the rules....but this one made me laughed.
It could be at the Spa...........


----------



## pppiglet

Stephieann......It was the Dessert buffet on the Magic.


----------



## pppiglet

A very comfortable bed in cabin 7570!


----------



## GOVAC24

St Maartin (the Frenchside) from teh bus enroute to Orient Beach


----------



## GOVAC24

DH & DS on the dock at St Thomas.


----------



## SRUAlmn

This thread is dying out.  Don't let it happen!  I've never been on DCL and need to live vicariously!!  Please


----------



## BethC1952

Here's a spectacular sunset in Nassau during our first cruise in May, 2001.


----------



## yazee1

GoofyFD said:
			
		

> Sorry I broke the rules....but this one made me laughed.
> It could be at the Spa...........



You might want to check out www.mycathatesyou.com    The pictures are something else. I don't know about the rest of the website's content.


----------



## GoofyFD




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

SRUAlum, you've inspired me to find more pictures! I decided I'm going to post a bunch from my Dec. cruise on the Wonder from last year. The Wonder never gets as much attention as The Magic anyway! Here goes.....the lovely atrium shot.


----------



## westjones

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> SRUAlum, you've inspired me to find more pictures! I decided I'm going to post a bunch from my Dec. cruise on the Wonder from last year. The Wonder never gets as much attention as The Magic anyway! Here goes.....the lovely atrium shot.




OH MY!  This is just BEAUTIFUL!
DJ


----------



## SRUAlmn

Thanks DisneyDiva4Ever!!!!!!!!!!  I have to wait another year and a half until my WDW wedding and DCL cruise honeymoon, and I need these to tide me over


----------



## rocketralph

Ok, I haven't posted one in a while. 
Does everyone remember this moment?

*Sitting on the deck at Beach Blanket Buffet or Topsiders, eating breakfast, while the ship backs into dock at Castaway Cay.*


----------



## woj68




----------



## macphrsn

EPCOT at dusk 12/2004


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG]   

Last year at St Maarten


----------



## crzy4magic

I hope this works - first try.  Our fireboat escort as Magic leaves San Pedro for home.


----------



## GoofyFD

BCV02 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> Last year at St Maarten


Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

St Maarten

DisneyDiva4ever - oh my goodness that is a great shot! It's beautiful!
Wjo68 - Love that terminal shot!


----------



## woj68




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

RocketRalph, I can appreciate your picture of breakfast overlooking CC. I've always loved eating breakfast with that view!

Here's another one from The Wonder. Personally, I like Triton's much more than Lumiere's. I guess each ship has their own special touches. Here's a picture of Triton's after dinner during clean-up. I love that lighting on the ceiling!


----------



## crzy4magic

This is one of the Chocolate Carvings from the Luminiere's Late Night Desert Buffet.  It is not as spectacular as the last couple of postings, but since I just finished supper it had caught my eye - enjoy!


----------



## diznylnd

This is a sign underwater at C.C. in the snorkel lagoon.


----------



## rocketralph

At Atlantis.


----------



## woj68




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

woj68, cute pic!

I've always heard about this custom, but everyone in my family loves dessert so I've never seen it!

Here's another picture from the Wonder. It's a shot of the chandelier in the atrium. I love how it's all lit up! The one on the Magic is so dark & more of a challenge to photograph.


----------



## diznylnd

Pirate night on the Magic. I suppose next time the Magic is out on a cruise this will be a big movie screen!


----------



## crzy4magic

Amazing - no new pictures today - to bump us back to the front page the following was taken from Deck 10 aft as the Magic was sailiing away from the Gatun Locks of the Panama Canal at the end of her west to east passage.


----------



## bettyann29

BCV02 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> Last year at St Maarten


Beautiful!!  Thanks for sharing..


----------



## bettyann29

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Pirate night on the Magic. I suppose next time the Magic is out on a cruise this will be a big movie screen!



Thats too cool!!  It took me a few minutes to realize what was in the picture..  

Thanks.


----------



## SRUAlmn

crzy4magic said:
			
		

> Amazing - no new pictures today - to bump us back to the front page the following was taken from Deck 10 aft as the Magic was sailiing away from the Gatun Locks of the Panama Canal at the end of her west to east passage.




That is so cool!!!!!!   

DIZNYLND:
What IS in your picture?  I've never been on DCL so I'm not as familiar as others might be.  Thanks


----------



## winotracy

diznylnd said:
			
		

> Pirate night on the Magic. I suppose next time the Magic is out on a cruise this will be a big movie screen!



I got one like this too.  I wasn't sure it would turn out.  It is two skull and crossbones in light on the funnel.  Can't wait to see it on the big screen!!

Tracy


----------



## diznylnd

SRUAlmn said:
			
		

> That is so cool!!!!!!
> 
> DIZNYLND:
> What IS in your picture?  I've never been on DCL so I'm not as familiar as others might be.  Thanks



As Tracy said it is Skulls projected on the ships Funnel, They were very hard to photograph from where I was standing. This was the only pic that really came out of mine of them.
Kirsty


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

A little small...Castaway Cay


----------



## diznylnd

Here is a shot of the fireworks on Pirate night!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Another day, another pic!

This thread always puts me in a good mood. It's nice to see DCL through the eyes of others.

Here's Arial in all her glory. Such a pretty statue!


----------



## woj68




----------



## woj68

*diznylnd* - Nice shot of the fireworks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love the Ariel atrium picture !   
As for the fireworks---that's a good shot.  We were so bummed because our fireworks got rained out last November.  The night was going well, and then all of a sudden the rain just poured.   Anyone else there on the Nov 6-13, 2004 Magic cruise when our pirate party was rained out ?


----------



## crzy4magic

Thanks for the picture of Ariel DisneyDiva!  We have never been on the Wonder - just lots of trips on the Magic, so it is exciting to see how it is different!


----------



## rocketralph

Calm before the rush.


----------



## Aisling

The skull/crossbones photo is so cool!  At first I couldn't see it, until my eyes must have shifted focus, and they appeared on the funnel in light.  Can't wait to see it for myself.


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 


anyone recognize this one?


----------



## SRUAlmn

Whoa!  That is cool!  What is it, and where is it?


----------



## *love*2*shop

*I hate this  site    GOD it makes me want to go even MORE~~~
We leave in less then 13 days for our CRUISE and I am getting so Excited with all these GREAT PICS!! thanks for sharing..I cant wait to share ours!!*


----------



## domiii

*Hey Aisling * 
 - just subscribing so I can get more and more excited for my cruise!!!!


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

My son and his new friend at breakfast on the Wonder in Oct. 2003.


----------



## rocketralph

Pirate Night on the Wonder


----------



## NowaSki

I've been lurking about on this thread for some time now. Here's one of DS. Walking around Key West wiped him out.


----------



## Moonbeams

I LOVE this thread. You all are such talented photographers. Many of my photos turned out dark and grainy, so I'm reliving our vacation memories through all of yours. I've also realized how much I missed on the boat. Our days and nights were jam-packed, and yet I realize there is still so much more to see and do!! That solves it, we'll have to book another cruise soon!!

Here is one of DBF and Henry the vacuum cleaner. We loved seeing Henry in the hallway. Only Disney could take housekeeping and make it fun!!


----------



## Moonbeams

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Going through the Panama Canal....with some really great mice!



You're making me wish we'd splurged and gone on one of the repo cruises. Then there was the small issue of getting all the time off....

Does anyone have a photo of Mickey and Minnie in their Captain outfits (basically a front view of the outfits seen here) without anyone else in it? I need it for a craft project I'm doing.

Thank you!!!

Jennifer


----------



## woj68

Here's one of our DS9 after the Magic had docked in KW.


----------



## bettyann29

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Another day, another pic!
> 
> This thread always puts me in a good mood. It's nice to see DCL through the eyes of others.
> 
> Here's Arial in all her glory. Such a pretty statue!



This is too pretty.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## diznylnd

woj68 said:
			
		

> *diznylnd* - Nice shot of the fireworks!



Thanks!  

Here my pic for today:




Day at sea Panama Cruise.


----------



## diznylnd

Aisling said:
			
		

> The skull/crossbones photo is so cool!  At first I couldn't see it, until my eyes must have shifted focus, and they appeared on the funnel in light.  Can't wait to see it for myself.



Its hard to make it out unless you know what it is. LOL


----------



## diznylnd

rocketralph said:
			
		

> Pirate Night on the Wonder



Awesome pic!


----------



## rocketralph

Oh how I miss this view.


----------



## Verandah Man

Moonbeams said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a photo of Mickey and Minnie in their Captain outfits (basically a front view of the outfits seen here) without anyone else in it? I need it for a craft project I'm doing.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Jennifer




Jennifer,

Would this photo help you out?


----------



## alwayslisad

ARE AMAZING - keep them coming!!!


----------



## woj68

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Jennifer,
> 
> Would this photo help you out?



GREAT pic Andy!


----------



## Verandah Man

Thanks, it was sent to me by a CM that was on the May Repo Cruise, with permission from the Captain.


----------



## rocketralph

I know we're only allow to post one a day but I couldn't resist. 
I just stitched this pano together so sorry about the couple of flaws. (basically Donald and Stitch)


----------



## crzy4magic

This picture was taken from Deck 10 during our Panama Canal Crossing.






The bridge personel are (left to right) Captain Tom, Panama Canal Pilot (in gray), Captain Thord, and DCL President Tom McAlpin.

The Magic was just starting to leave the second lock at Mirreflorres, having been raised roughly 60 feet above sea level at the 2 Mirreflores locks.


----------



## GOVAC24

The anchor chain of the magic.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Moonbeams, 
Sorry it took me so long. I see that Verandah Man already posted a beautiful pic. Here's another one of Mick 'n Minnie together. I wasnt' sure what kind of background you were looking for. 

Rocketralph, I love your pano of the charactors! Nice work. I'll have to try taking one of these on my next cruise.


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 

Thanks SRUALmn That was the kids slide at the Karmina Palace in Manzanillo. My DS must have gone down it 50 times. This ones from the same resort.
Sorry about the size.


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

rocketralph said:
			
		

> Pirate Night on the Wonder


Hi, I was wondering where you were standing when you took this pic. I'm sailing in Dec. and don't want to miss a thing. Great photo, BTW!


----------



## woj68

Not sure what kind this is. Anyone know?


----------



## rocketralph

woj68 said:
			
		

> Not sure what kind this is. Anyone know?


That's a Hibiscus.


----------



## rocketralph

LADYnTRAMP said:
			
		

> Hi, I was wondering where you were standing when you took this pic. I'm sailing in Dec. and don't want to miss a thing. Great photo, BTW!


I was standing next to the goofy pool on the starboard side. The have it covered during Pirate night.


----------



## Suzy Mouse

How did you possibly get a picture of Captain Mickey and Minnie in the front of the ship? Was it right place at the right time?


----------



## diznylnd

Twice charmed.


----------



## Moonbeams

Verandah Man and DisneyDiva4Ever -- Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Both of these photos are great. I'll try to use them in my project.

I was envisioning a face-on photo of just Mickey & Minnie together with a background on the ship somewhere. Where have I seen this photo? Maybe one of the stock photos that Shutters sells? Is it possible to get their stock photos on a disc? I'm afraid the quality would be too poor if I scanned one of their photos.

Thanks again!!

Jennifer


----------



## GOVAC24

St Thomas 2000


----------



## rocketralph

Moonbeams,
I don't know if this will help.


----------



## Mickeygirlie

Rocket Ralph I love the pano picture.  Did you take that on the wonder 9/18/2005? 

 Sandie


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

GOVAC24, I forgot to ask you yesterday, how did you get the pic of the cm working with the anchor chain? That's cool. Don't they usually kick people out of that area before they begin working? You must be sneaky!

I'm posting another Wonder tribute pic. The Cadillac Lounge is a great place to relax. I love the theming in here!


----------



## brack

I have been away for awhile but have tried to at least look at the photos every now and then.

This one is my favorite times of day on the Magic; the mornings. I am always up early (before the sun) to get my coffee on Deck 9 and to watch the sun rise. 

"God I wish I were sailing again" to quote Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## woj68




----------



## rocketralph

Mickeygirlie said:
			
		

> Rocket Ralph I love the pano picture.  Did you take that on the wonder 9/18/2005?
> 
> Sandie


Yes,
I was on the 4 floor balcony between the elevators.


----------



## rocketralph

brack said:
			
		

> This one is my favorite times of day on the Magic; the mornings. I am always up early (before the sun) to get my coffee on Deck 9 and to watch the sun rise.
> 
> "God I wish I were sailing again" to quote Jimmy Buffet.[/color]


I know the feeling exactly.


----------



## GOVAC24

Golden Eagle at St Maarten.

Disneydiva4ever - the DH got lucky during a walk. The acted as if we're not even there.


----------



## Tenorsinging

Gosh I love these pics....here's to hopin that Fred can get Wilma settled down in time for our 10/29 Magic Cruise....


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Ah, another morning....another pic! If you can't be ON a cruise, at least this thread makes a person feel a little closer to the Magic & Wonder! I'm honoring Triton's again this morning. Here's a close-up of the mural. Have a Disney day everyone!


----------



## GoofyFD

Great pic. everyone....


----------



## BethC1952

This is my DGD Shannan (green bathing suit), my SIL (seated) and her husband (standing with the towel wrapped around his legs) at Castaway Cay on a beautiful day in December, 2003.  The woman in black in the center of the picture is someone they knew from home (she had moved away)...and had no idea she was on the cruise until she pulled up a chair near them on the beach and they noticed each other!  They never ran into each other again on the ship.  Large ship, small world!


----------



## michelle9343

bethc1952 It really is a small world after all!


----------



## diznylnd

This is a pic of the Wonder docked at South Carolina due to Hurrican Ivan on our Sept 12 cruise last year.


----------



## woj68




----------



## LADYnTRAMP

A view of Nassau from our first cruise in 2000.


----------



## Moonbeams

rocketralph said:
			
		

> I know the feeling exactly.
> 
> Bless you early risers!! DBF and I barely make it up by brunchtime. Without these photos, I'd have no idea how beautiful a sunrise over the ship can be.
> Sleeping on the gently rocking boat is so restful!!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## crzy4magic

I was lucky enough to get the dolphin that we had swam with on the St Maartin dolphin excursion as he was hopping up to say goodby.  We had a fantastic time swimming with him and I was glad to get a picture of our own of him.  The dolphins name is Kobe and I hope that he is still doing well and making lots of other families happy.

This was on our February 2004 Eastern Cruise.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dh and dd in Cozumel last November..........


----------



## SRUAlmn

crzy4magic said:
			
		

> I was lucky enough to get the dolphin that we had swam with on the St Maartin dolphin excursion as he was hopping up to say goodby.  We had a fantastic time swimming with him and I was glad to get a picture of our own of him.  The dolphins name is Kobe and I hope that he is still doing well and making lots of other families happy.
> 
> This was on our February 2004 Eastern Cruise.




We did the dolphin excursion on RCCL in Nassau and his name was Kobe too   How Funny!!


----------



## Buddy Bear

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Dh and dd in Cozumel last November..........



My step-daughter's birthday falls on the day we are on Cozumel.  She loves to rides horses; please let me know where this was taken.  I didn't see any excursions that involved horses (must have missed that one   ).


----------



## bettyann29

.......


----------



## bettyann29

Unfortunately I havent cruised DCL yet, but Im jealous of everyone elses pictures.. so I wanted to share one of my favorite pictures from one of our past cruises..


----------



## MiaSRN62

> My step-daughter's birthday falls on the day we are on Cozumel. She loves to rides horses; please let me know where this was taken. I didn't see any excursions that involved horses (must have missed that one  ).


Hi BuddyBear !
This was taken in Cozumel during Disney's Fury Catamaran Sail, Snorkel and Beach party excursion :  http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/dcl/en_US/ports/excursionListing?name=CozumelExcursionsLandingPage
After the snorkel portion, the catamaran proceeds to a beach where you can just relax, use water floatation devices, or take a horseback ride.   The horesback riding is an added expense.  It was $25/person in 11/04 and lasted about 30 min.   The beach portion of the excursion is only 60 min, so make sure you sign up for the horses as soon as you get to the beach (and wear bug repellent).   My dd loved this portion of the excursion best.   Hope this helps.


----------



## MiaSRN62

PS: Buddybear........is that your dd in the black wdw shirt with the castle on it ?  My dd has the same shirt that I see in your siggy pics :


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

crzy4magic, nice dolphin pic. It reminds me of the dolphin swim I did with the fam in Cozumel. Everyone should swim with a dolphin at least once!

I'm poking fun at myself in today's pic. My dh took this one seconds after he told me it was time to leave CC and head back to the Wonder. I didn't take the news very well....as you can see in my "I don't wanna go home" face. I think it demonstrates how we all feel on the last day of a cruise. Anyways, I thought it was a funny pic & if you can't laugh at yourself....


----------



## crzy4magic

DisneyDiva4ever - you inspired me - this picture from Castaway Cay in September was as one of my sons and I were returning to the Magic.  He posed for me with the fish and said - Dad, if the fish catches me does that mean that I can stay here forever?


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

crzy4magic, that's a great story! It sounds like your DS is quite the DCL fan. It's nice when kids appreciate a vacation like that. My second cousin, (7 at the time), went on his first Disney cruise two years ago. We were sitting at lunch one day and he said "This is the good life. No school, no homework and no dumb cousins to fight with!" I still laugh about his wisdom that day...a true cruise fan!

Here's a pic of the Magic atrium from Mickey's point-of-view. Just another pic to make me wish I was on one of the ships right now.....sniffle.

Where is everyone? Let's see some more great pics!


----------



## RetroJulie

Don't you just hate to see the 'Til We Meet Again pics?


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## crzy4magic

You are on the 7 day cruise, it is Thursday night and you are on your way to the second happiest place on earth (after DisneyLand) and you pop into the Walt Disney Theater - there you learn what you need to survive until the next cruise - faith, trust and pixie dust!  From Disney Dreams


----------



## GOVAC24

St Maarten


----------



## diznylnd

Gotta love the shows!


----------



## lmok

OK,  I am now officially late for my appointments because I have been looking at everyone's great pictures.  Thanks Everyone!!! If I can figure out how to do it I will post some too.

lmok


----------



## crzy4magic

Arial during Disney Dreams






With appologies - a change of lyrics -

I want to be where the shows are great
Servers are Friendly
Have a Cabin Stewart

Wish I could be on the Magic

Sorry about getting corny!

Have  a great weekend!


----------



## GOVAC24




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Hello all - 

It's Monday, back to work...How about a nice pic of Animator's Palate minus the guests?


----------



## @GoofyNut

OK ... You are killing me .... I want to be sailing and I want to be sailing NOW!


----------



## TYTY

This is awesome, I'm subscribing so i don't miss anything.


----------



## dlf246

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Hello all -
> 
> It's Monday, back to work...How about a nice pic of Animator's Palate minus the guests?


DisneyDiva: You sure are doing a good job of a variety of special pics. Thanx!


----------



## brack

My DS, DMIL and me on Deck 4 at night. A nice, brisk breeze and the smell of the sea. What a life!


----------



## westjones

The Gingerbread House on the December 2004 Wonder Cruise.







This is DD and DH making a Kite at the Family Fun Kite Making Workshop. They give you a kit that you use to make the kite (no extra charge). You can then take your kite to Castaway Cay and fly it near the boating area:


----------



## pppiglet

And Animators in color!


----------



## woj68




----------



## crzy4magic

In keeping with the restaurant theme that DisneyDiva started - on the last night of our Eastbound Repositioning Cruise - after leaving Castaway Cay - we had dinner in Luminere's.  We were treated with the Baked Alaska Presentation and the parade of country flags.






DisneyDiva4Ever - I so look forward to your postings each morning!  Only 2 months ago we were sailing and it seems like forever!


----------



## GOVAC24

me on the dock at St Thomas


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

crzy4magic, I look forward to your postings too! I was in Lumiere's on the last night of the Repo also! (1st seating) Let's hope for another 14-day cruise someday......faith, trust & pixie dust you know!

pppiglet, nice pic of Animator's! I like how it contrasts my b&w pic!

Here's a pic right out of a chocolate lover's dream. The question is, which one is Cinderelly's?!


----------



## mmouse37

This was in Curacao when they were starting to set up for the pirate party buffet up on deck 9....this was one of the decorations but I thought he looked so darn real!!!






MJ


----------



## woj68

Very cool pic MJ!


----------



## diznylnd

AP Celebrating the 50th anniversary!


----------



## crzy4magic

To set the scene - it is Thursday after days in Manzanillo and Acapulco, mostly cloudy but calm.  On deck to take some pictures of the Central American coast as we sail south.  There are these brown birds flying along with the ship.  Just after I snapped this picture Captain Tom came on the PA and said " .....and, by the way, those brown birds flying around deck 4 and deck 9 are called brown ****ies.....".   Poor Captain Tom - the comedians would not let him live that line down - in every show - even the ones who joined us in Curacao made reference to the Captain's comments about brown b_____ies on Deck 9.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

mmouse37, I love the way you got that pesky pirate to pose for you! Just kidding! That's a fun pic, nice work!

crzy4magic, I do appreciate your photo of the um.... brown "birdies." This pic brings back great memories!

I'm posting this one of the Welcome Aboard show. You just can't beat the first afternoon/day on the ship. Seeing all my favorite charactors up on stage just gets me going! Disclaimer: No flash was used in capturing the magic of this pic!


----------



## Aisling

MJ, I love the before and after picture of your kids.  This will be my kids first cruise, the first of many to come, and I hope they appreciate it and enjoy it as much as your kids do as young adults!


----------



## pppiglet

Wow...you guys put up some neat pictures the last few days!


----------



## Chris17uk

What fabulous photos!!!!   
If I ever had a doubt about doing the cruise its now completely gone!!!   
Thank you so much, I look forward to posting my pics next year   
Chris


----------



## mmouse37

Aisling said:
			
		

> MJ, I love the before and after picture of your kids.  This will be my kids first cruise, the first of many to come, and I hope they appreciate it and enjoy it as much as your kids do as young adults!



Thank you very much....they really do appreciate the cruise.....but now 2 of them are in college with the third starting in Sept so it will be hard to cruise together again......my hubby and I booked for next october on the magic and I am already hearing that they want to go but can't due to college.

That first pic was taken in 1997 when the maiden voyage of the Magic was supposed to be in March of '98......well it got posponed twice due to ship building delays and the Maiden Voyage of the Magic finally took place on July 30, 1998 with us aboard!.....WDW had a DCL Preview center set up at Main Street and we were able to buy the t-shirts about a year before the ship actually sailed and thought it would be a great Christmas surprise!

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

crzy4magic said:
			
		

> To set the scene - it is Thursday after days in Manzanillo and Acapulco, mostly cloudy but calm.  On deck to take some pictures of the Central American coast as we sail south.  There are these brown birds flying along with the ship.  Just after I snapped this picture Captain Tom came on the PA and said " .....and, by the way, those brown birds flying around deck 4 and deck 9 are called brown ****ies.....".   Poor Captain Tom - the comedians would not let him live that line down - in every show - even the ones who joined us in Curacao made reference to the Captain's comments about brown b_____ies on Deck 9.



We were in Rockin Bar D during the start of the Murder Mystery at Sea and right in the middle of the character's plot story, Captain Tom came on and after his announcement all of Rockin Bar D and the performers were in tears from laughing so much...it was a priceless moment!!!

MJ


----------



## Caropooh

DD11 and DD6 after getting their hair braided!





WHY WON'T MY PICTURE SHOW UP?????


----------



## diznylnd

The lamps inside Lumieres.


----------



## GOVAC24




----------



## crzy4magic

Sorcerer Mickey leads the final color changes in Animator's Pallette


----------



## talicskai

Joshua being "Goofy"  at Character Breakfast in Parrot Cay.


----------



## ktpool

Caropooh said:
			
		

> DD11 and DD6 after getting their hair braided!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WON'T MY PICTURE SHOW UP?????


Caropooh...I can't get to the website. It looks like a permission issue. I would love to see the picture, as I want my daughter to do that as well.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

mmouse37, 

It was great reading your story yesterday. I love how you gave your kids the DCL tees for Xmas. I bet they were so excited!

Speaking of great memories, here's one from the August Repo. My fam filled a jet boat & went zipping around the mangroves of Acapulco. This was  a great Disney exursion. It was adventurous and the scenery was neat too.


----------



## Caropooh

Trying this one more time before I go too crazy!  
DD11 and DD6 after getting their hair braided!


----------



## lmok

Caropooh,

Your girls are really cute!  Did they get their hair braided on the ship?  In 8/04 my daughters got their hair braided at Blue Lagoon.  It was very tight and lasted a long time.  I believe it was something like $2 a braid.  If they got theirs done on the ship do you mind me asking what the cost was?

lmok
Oklahoma


----------



## Caropooh

Imok,
Thanks for the compliment! 
Yes, they got it done on board. It was 2.00 a braid. This was this last July. Kathryn(DD6) actually had hers done twice. She was a bit wiggley the first time, so it wasn't as tight as the braider would of liked it. She told us to come back if it started coming out. By the next day. little wisps were showing. They redid it for free and we actually got 1 or 2 more braids in it. The girls had their braids in for probably a little over a month. I had mine done too and mine was in for about 3 weeks. I should of probaly taken it out the week before though. I think mine came out quicker due to washing my hair every day.


----------



## Caropooh

I'm cheating and posting 2 pics today since I had such problems yesterday!
Our "friends" lounging on our verandah!


----------



## Tarabra

If DCL would like to use this pic as a postcard or promo I'll take the payment in cash!!     This was taken at Castaway Cay.  Just Beautiful!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

What a beautiful picture!! It makes me long for the island. I think I will print that one off to put on the refrigerator for the long hard winter ahead of us.   Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tarabra

It is by far my favorite pic that I've taken.  Feel free to print it out. I believe it was from our '03 cruise.  Possibly the innaugural Western cruise.  I have my pics (from everything) on my screen saver and that popped up the other day.  Hmmm...warm weather and sunshine.


----------



## rocketralph

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Speaking of great memories, here's one from the August Repo. My fam filled a jet boat & went zipping around the mangroves of Acapulco. This was  a great Disney exursion. It was adventurous and the scenery was neat too.


DisneyDiva4ever,
You are making me sooo jealous with the repo cruise pics. We had a chance to go when a Cat 6 room opened up 2 months before the cruise. My DW couldn't get the time off so we had to skip it. I am just hoping DCL will do it again.

Here's a pic of the dessert table from pirate night.


----------



## rocketralph

Tarabra said:
			
		

> If DCL would like to use this pic as a postcard or promo I'll take the payment in cash!!     This was taken at Castaway Cay.  Just Beautiful!


Very cool pic.


----------



## GOVAC24

DH & I on our way to Beat Street!


----------



## newarknut

Back in August of '03, these storm clouds rolled in at CC.  It rained while we ate and then it cleared off.

**** I'm having trouble with the picture ****  Please stay tuned


----------



## newarknut

Okay, I'll do some more reading on posting a picture.  I thought I knew what I was doing.


----------



## pppiglet

Ok.....me in Cabo for our Scenic Drive.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Rocketralph - Too bad you didn't book one of the Repos...it'll be ok. I bet you'll jump on the next opportunity to try a special itinerary. Maybe something in the MYSTERIOUS "to be announced" 2007 schedule! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

caropooh - You've inspired me to post this pic of my good friend & our little green roommate. I liked your pic from yesterday!


----------



## Caropooh

Time for the safety drill!!!!!! Notice our lime green visors!!!!!


----------



## newarknut

Okay, I think I've done it.  I'm not sure what size this will be...but, here goes nothin'..................


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Those look like the clouds of death! Yikes! Hopefully, they passed pretty quickly. CC has some interesting weather!


----------



## Verandah Man

newarknut said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I've done it.  I'm not sure what size this will be...but, here goes nothin'..................





The beach and water look very nice, but that is one mean looking sky!!!


----------



## newarknut

Since I've figured out how to post these, here are a couple more of the storm clouds.


----------



## Tarabra

It's funny, nobody seems to be too concerned!!


----------



## Tarabra

Here's a link to our '03 cruise.  http://www.tarabranz.com/Nav.aspx/Page=/PageManager/Default.aspx/PageID=187053


----------



## crzy4magic

Those clouds look really mean - I bet some of the water activities got cancelled like the last time we were at CC.


----------



## Disney Rocks

What happens money-wise when an activity gets cancelled? Is it refunded? Also, what happens if you don't get into a port due to weather, etc. but have excursions books there?


Thanks,


----------



## Verandah Man

We had our BBR excursion cancelled on our last cruise at CC due to weather. A credit was applied to our stateroom account for the full amount of the cancelled BBR.


----------



## Disney Rocks

Thanks for your quick response.  We asked our travel agent and her response was "Well I guess you are out of luck then."  We didn't like that.


----------



## crzy4magic

We missed a port due to a hurricane and our excursions booked through DCL were refunded that morning to our shipboard account.

We actually got onto the boat for parasailing at Castaway Cay and a squall blew up - never got in the air - even though 30 minutes later people could go again after the wind blew up.  Credit was on the bill that evening.

DCL seems to have the little things under control on that front!


----------



## nrk

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> The beach and water look very nice, but that is one mean looking sky!!!




I'll take snow up to my waist and-40 degree weather any time......scary


----------



## pppiglet

newarknut...those are beautiful pictures!  Never seen that kind of weather before. Was it warm still?  Scary!


----------



## woj68

Snapped this pic of a pastry chef putting the finishing touches on a wedding cake while we were taking the galley tour.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'll take snow up to my waist and-40 degree weather any time......scary


I agree that is one scary picture of the sky, but I wouldn't go as far as to make the statement nrk made !  I hate snow/ice/cold !  And it can be just as dangerous.    What ended up happening with that sky newarknut ?  Looks very threatening. 
I don't think either type of weather condition is good.  

Nice behind-the-scene look at the cake decorating....they make it look so effortless


----------



## Caropooh

Argh, Mateys! Would you like some dessert?
My DH at Pirate night. Our family was one of the few that dressed up.


----------



## wingawh

Havven't shared in a while...




Hosted on Fotki


----------



## SRUAlmn

wingawh said:
			
		

> Havven't shared in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted on Fotki




Wow!  Busy port.  Where is that?  It looks like 4-5 major cruise ships are in the same general area all at the same time.  Was it really busy on the island because of it?


----------



## wingawh

That was St. Thomas and it was very busy that day.  Maybe when we go back we will not have to tender...


----------



## rocketralph

When we went in Nov 04 we didn't have to tender. 
I guess we were lucky.


----------



## pppiglet

What was the huge ship in front?


----------



## Rena75

Here is my daughter, Breezy, with Mr. Smee and Captain Hook in Castaway Cay!


----------



## rocketralph

pppiglet said:
			
		

> What was the huge ship in front?


I think it was the Caribbean Princess from Princess Cruises.


----------



## brack

"Everybody's got something to hide except me and my monkey"


----------



## lmok

Brack,

Now that is one big monkey   

Lisa


----------



## lmok

I just noticed Brack that you are from Oklahoma City, we are from Norman.
I wonder how many more Oklahomans cruise disney?

Lisa


----------



## brack

lmok said:
			
		

> I just noticed Brack that you are from Oklahoma City, we are from Norman.
> I wonder how many more Oklahomans cruise disney?
> 
> Lisa



On our cruise in January 2004 we met a family from this area on the DISBoard and got together onboard. We actually live in Warr Acres but it is easier to say OKC.

Maybe we ought to ask if there are others from Oklahoma on this cruise.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Brack, I love the monkey! I've never seen a blanket monkey before....must be a new species on DCL!  

Here's a Mexicalafragalistic....(you get the idea) deck party pic. Mickey and the gang look so nice in their Mexican fashions!


----------



## Caropooh

I don't know how much life a 6 year old has to contemplate, but Kathryn sure seems to be doing it!


----------



## Caropooh

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Brack, I love the monkey! I've never seen a blanket monkey before....must be a new species on DCL!
> 
> Here's a Mexicalafragalistic....(you get the idea) deck party pic. Mickey and the gang look so nice in their Mexican fashions!



They do look cute! Was that on the repo cruise?


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

The Mexicala pic is indeed from the August repo. We were in Acapulco so it was a very appropriate setting for the party.


----------



## diznylnd

Here is a pic of Joey Fatone on the repo cruise singing with the band on deck 9.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

I wonder that myself sometimes with my 5 year old son.


----------



## rocketralph

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> The Mexicala pic is indeed from the August repo. We were in Acapulco so it was a very appropriate setting for the party.


You killing me with the repo pics.


----------



## lmok

Ok,  I'm going to have to ask a dumb question.  I'm still new and trying to learn the lingo.  But everyone keeps talking about a repo cruise.  What does this mean  .

Lisa


----------



## ashman

It is where you pay for your cruise but your check bounces. They repo you on the ship and put off at the next port of call!   At least thats what I thought. It is the repositioning cruise when they send the ship to the West Coast (or back from it) when the Magic goes out for the Mexican Rivera. I want to say it was a 14 day cruise. Just going from memory Im sure my errors will be filled in by those wiser than I


----------



## Verandah Man

Yes, it was the two repositioning (repo) DCL cruises that went through the Panama Canal, the first in May 2005 on the way to California, and the second one in August 2005 coming back from California.


----------



## lmok

Thank You Verandah Man   

Lisa


----------



## Rena75

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Yes, it was the two repositioning (repo) DCL cruises that went through the Panama Canal, the first in May 2005 on the way to California, and the second one in August 2005 coming back from California.



I had to ask the same question - I had no idea what it was, either (but this board is great for answering all those types of questions)!

Now for another one - does Disney do a cruise out of California every year?

Thanks!


----------



## Verandah Man

Rena75 said:
			
		

> I had to ask the same question - I had no idea what it was, either (but this board is great for answering all those types of questions)!
> 
> Now for another one - does Disney do a cruise out of California every year?
> 
> Thanks!




No, this summer was the first time DCL has been to California, mainly because DL was celebrating it's 50th Anniversary this past July.


----------



## Rena75

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> No, this summer was the first time DCL has been to California, mainly because DL was celebrating it's 50th Anniversary this past July.



Oh, that makes sense - thanks!  I hope they come out here again soon.






This is a picture of my daughter, Breezy, with Aladdin.  Don't they make a cute couple?    

Another question (sorry!!) - how do I resize these pictures!?  They are huge!

Thanks again.


----------



## Aisling

What a great photo of your daughter with Aladdin!  I didn't even know he was one of the characters on the cruise.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## pppiglet

We're hoping they come back to Calif for 2007!  They haven't posted the 2007 summer dates yet.


----------



## lmok

Rena,

Your daughter looks very happy in this picture with Aladdin.  

Lisa


----------



## GoofyFD

ashman said:
			
		

> It is where you pay for your cruise but your check bounces. They repo you on the ship and put off at the next port of call!   At least thats what I thought. It is the repositioning cruise when they send the ship to the West Coast (or back from it) when the Magic goes out for the Mexican Rivera. I want to say it was a 14 day cruise. Just going from memory Im sure my errors will be filled in by those wiser than I



Very good!!!!


----------



## Rena75

lmok said:
			
		

> Rena,
> 
> Your daughter looks very happy in this picture with Aladdin.
> 
> Lisa



Thanks, Lisa and Aisling!  She had such a great time on the cruise.  She has been a Disney fan since she was a little girl and hasn't outgrown it (and I hope she never does).

I think she and Aladdin kind of look alike!

Yeah, he was another one she wanted to bring home in her suitcase.


----------



## rocketralph

Rena75 said:
			
		

> Another question (sorry!!) - how do I resize these pictures!?  They are huge!


You would use a photo editing software like photoshop. I use ACDSee. You should be able to use the photo editing software that comes with your camera.


----------



## DVC Jen

To easily resize a photo you can just use the paint program that comes with most if not all PC's.

Open the program and go to image.  Then click on Stretch/skew.  I usually and change the size by percentage. When going smaller I usually change it to 50% and either go higher or lower depending on how that looks.

It is super easy.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

GoofyFD, I love your definition of a Repo cruise! Very accurate!

Here's a pic of my DH celebrating the "official" start of the cruise. I'm sure we all agree, you can't beat that first few exciting hours on a DCL ship!


----------



## diznylnd

My dd had us at this spot all the time. LOL


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Diznyland, I too am a big fan of Pluto's dog house.....Ah, love those burgers.....mmmmm bur-ger!

Here's a little comic relief. My DS and her boyfriend were supposed to be sitting enjoying 4th deck together. This little bear came along and took the attention away from my DS. She's looking a little pouty as her boyfriend falls asleep with HER bear!


----------



## diznylnd

Gotta love C.C.


----------



## Rena75

Docking in Nassau


----------



## GoofyFD

We love using the flags to find out what things around the boat say.
Mark


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

How about a lovely shot of Parrot Cay to start the day off? I've always loved the theme of this place!


----------



## Verandah Man

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> How about a lovely shot of Parrot Cay to start the day off? I've always loved the theme of this place!




What a GREAT shot!!! Thanks for sharing that today, brings back warm, happy thoughts, of past cruises!!!


----------



## crzy4magic

DisneyDiva - I look forward to seeing your pictures every morning - gives my day a bright start!  mmmm I think I need to cruise again to build up my collection of pictures of the  ships.


----------



## GoofyFD

Flying kites on C/C...


----------



## Verandah Man

Lunchtime at Topsiders on embarkation day August 2003.


----------



## diznylnd

Ahhhh relaxing at CC. DH and DD.


----------



## crzy4magic

GoofyFD and Dsnylnd - would love to be on those beaches today - having a fall warm up and my thoughts had turned to the beach when outside!


----------



## rocketralph

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> How about a lovely shot of Parrot Cay to start the day off? I've always loved the theme of this place!


DisneyDiva4ever,
I gotta know what type of camera you are using


----------



## Tarabra

Here's a cool one of the Kiddie Pool.


----------



## pppiglet

I love that picture of Parrot Cay too. Mine came out all dark.


----------



## woj68

If you look closely, you can see the red neon sign of Sloppy Joe's in the middle of the photo.


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] The Magic At CC


----------



## maci

Well I have never cruised, but we are thinking of it for next year.  The big 10 year anniversary!  With 3 kiddos in tow!

I need to subscribe to this thread as I am only on page 57!

Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Ciao, carissimi !!!!  

OOOOOOOOOOPS , sorry , wrong board !!!


Anyway ... I DO LOVE THIS THREAD !!!!

It makes me SMILE every time I can visit !!!!!   

Thanks everybody !!!

Laura


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Rocketralph, I have a Canon digital rebel. It's been a great camera for me. It's very bulky & much bigger than your average pocket digital camera, but I think it's worth it! I've had a lot of luck with it so far.

Here's a pic I love. It's very simple. I just like the light on the ocean. Here's wishing we were all sailing right now!


----------



## GoofyFD

Docking in Nassau.


----------



## diznylnd

Animators Palate on a day at sea.


----------



## Rena75

Castaway Cay....or Paradise (as we call it!).


----------



## Verandah Man

Rena75 said:
			
		

> Castaway Cay....or Paradise (as we call it!).





Looks like Paradise to me!!!


----------



## Houzer

Oh how I miss being back on the ship!!  The time just can't go fast enough...I can't decide whether this site helps or causes more grief for me?    The count down is on again but it just doesn't go fast enough for me!
Houzer


----------



## mouseclick1

The Magic anchored off Grand Cayman Island.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Beautiful picture of the Magic!!


----------



## diznylnd

Day at sea from inside the ship.


----------



## woj68

Cattle call at Stingray City in Grand Cayman. 

If you book this excursion through DCL you can get an idea how many people are on the boats (pretty crowded). 

We booked through Cap'n Marvin's which is a smaller group (25 people) and they park away from the crowds.


----------



## T&KHayes

This was in St. Marten!! Wish I was there right now!


----------



## Rena75

My Breezy in Nassau


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

Last August we had lot of fun at Ardastra  gardens, NASSAU, especially with their MARCHING FLAMINGOS show !!!!!
Not sure if they were selling this excursion aboard the Wonder,we went by taxi with friends .







If you'd like to see those birds "live"  ...   click on my signature !



Ciao, laura


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

WISH I WAS HERE NOW!!!!

327 days
327days
waaaa...327 days!


----------



## Verandah Man

I know what you mean, I'd like to be on one of those lounge chairs myself right about now!!!


----------



## JeannieH

I DONT remember giving you permission to sit in MY chair!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, I'd like to be on one of those lounge chairs myself right about now!!!


I think I am going to buy one....won't be the same, but if I fall asleep in it, I can DREAM I am on the Magic!!

Anyone have a picture of the Magic Cabin 5520?? I booked this SPR for September


----------



## mmouse37

Here you go.....you too can have a steamer chair......click the link....if you do a search for steamer chairs there are many places to purchase them.  Now you just need to find a nice navy blue cushion to finish it off!!!

http://www.goldenteak.com/detail-pages/steamerchair.htm


MJ


----------



## lmok

mmouse,


Your kids have grown up!!!  

Lisa
Oklahoma


----------



## T&KHayes

Here's another for today!  Lovin these photo's! It's so cool to see things from other people's perspective!   

mmmmm CC family beach...we got there pretty fast as you can tell!


----------



## crzy4magic

This shot is from our verandah as we were sailing south from Acapulco towards Panama.  I was lucky enough to catch the rainbow as we passed.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

T&KHayes, nice work getting to the family beach early! I've never seen it so empty!

Here's a "comic strip" of sorts. This is a series of pics of Mickey "navigating" the Magic away from Manzanillo in August. Thank goodness he's such a talented Captain! I felt safe with him in charge!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Our room!!! Waaa.....this was our decorations for Halloween..the garland had bats in purple and silver:


----------



## woj68

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> T&KHayes, nice work getting to the family beach early! I've never seen it so empty!
> 
> Here's a "comic strip" of sorts. This is a series of pics of Mickey "navigating" the Magic away from Manzanillo in August. Thank goodness he's such a talented Captain! I felt safe with him in charge!



Great pics of Cap'n Mickey!


----------



## diznylnd

DisneyDmbNut said:
			
		

> Our room!!! Waaa.....this was our decorations for Halloween..the garland had bats in purple and silver:



I love your door decorations. The Halloween garland is great!
Kirsty


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## T&KHayes

diznylnd said:
			
		

>



Great PIC! Funny story...when wew were down there and trying to cathc an elevator, I started to push the button. And you know how the buildings with all the lighted windows are all around the elevators? Yeah, well I was sorta pushing a lighted window for a couple of seconds and my DGF started to laugh hysterically!    I was looking at her like she was crazy, and then she reaches over and pushes the real button...that I didn't even see!!    It was hilarious!! Good times, good times!   

Well here's mine for the day...another CC


----------



## rocketralph




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

rocketralph, nice pic of the "until we meet again" ritual. Don't you just wish that last night could last a little longer? I always dread that last night....(sigh)

Ok, I'll snap out of it now. Here's a follow-up to my Parrot Cay pic the other day. I find it tough to get a nice pic of Lumiere's. The doors are always locked during non-dining times! I finally got one on my last cruise!


----------



## diznylnd

Early morning view while docking at CC.


----------



## DisneyDmbNut




----------



## diznylnd

DisneyDmbNut said:
			
		

>



I love that pic! It reminds me of my DD.


----------



## T&KHayes

Love these pics!   BUMP!!!


----------



## Rena75

What a great picture, DisneyDmbNut!


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Thanks...she loved sitting there!
So did Mom:


----------



## crzy4magic

My DW and I got up early for the sail into Acapulco - unfortuanetly we got wet instead of a fantastic sunrise.  The following is a series of shots as we got closer and the skies got brighter.


----------



## lmok

Wow Dave,  These pictures are awesome.

Lisa


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

crzy4magic, I'm glad you posted the early am pics of Acapulco. I was in bed when we sailed into the bay! Now I know what it looked like!

Here's a funny pic. I took this shot when I went on the outback adventure jeep tour in Curacao. I wanted to take pics of the dessert landscape & the plants from the area. I took this one of a cactus. My DM looked at it and exclaimed "It's Mickey!" The top portion of the cactus looks like the Main Mouse from the side. I wonder if the folks in Curacao grew this one especially for DCL cruisers!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Isn't it amazing how may hidden Mickeys there are in the world? I love the cactus.


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

First Site of Castaway!


----------



## T&KHayes

I love that cactus Mickey!!! How cool is it when we are that aware of our surroundings that we can see something like that when other's may be so busy going from point A to point B that they miss the wonder's along the journey!   

Here's mine for the day! A beautiful sunset from deck 10 on a sea day!


----------



## crzy4magic

In keeping with yesterdays theme of sunrises and sunsets - sunrise in the Gulf of Panama as the Disney Magic gets underway for it's transit through the Panama Canal back to the Atlantic Ocean.

There will be no more sunrise pictures from me - the only other morning of the 14 day Eastbound repositioning cruise that I was up before 8 am was the last morning in Port Canaveral


----------



## crzy4magic

DisneyDiva4ever - you were probably smarter than I was - when the rain swept over deck 9 at 6:30 am as we headed to the coffee station I thought that I was insane.  But it was worth it in the end - I loved the way the mist was hanging over the mountains that morning.


----------



## scrapperjill

Okay...I haven't posted any pics here in quite awhile...So if figured it was about time to give it a try.....So here it goes....


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

scrapperjill, that's a GREAT panoramic of St. Thomas! It reminds me of the scariest van ride of my life! Up up up to Mountain Top we went in a van packed with 10 adults holding onto eachother for dear life! 

Today I'm posting a classic pic of Goofy working on his painting job. His work is never done!


----------



## diznylnd

We saw this cloud on the Repo cruise and thought it looked a lot like Goofy's side profile.??


----------



## GoofyFD

I wish we were there.
Mark


----------



## Rena75

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Today I'm posting a classic pic of Goofy working on his painting job. His work is never done!




DisneyDiva - since you posted a picture of Goofy hard at work painting the Magic, I thought I would include a picture of Donald and his nephew working on the Wonder!


----------



## crzy4magic

It seems that Goofy was too slow painting for the Captain - he had some helpers when we were at Castaway Cay at the end of the 14 day Eastbound Repositioning Cruise:


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Rena75, Great pic of Donald on the Wonder! You must have great zooming capabilities on your camera. crzy4magic, also a great pic. It's nice to know that Goofy gets a little help once-in-a-while!

Today I'm posting a pic from one of my favorite places on the ship. When I'm here I know I'm either going shopping or on my way to see a spectacular show!

Have a great weekend everyone. See you on Monday!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## GoofyFD

One I found online.


----------



## Rena75

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Rena75, Great pic of Donald on the Wonder! You must have great zooming capabilities on your camera. crzy4magic, also a great pic. It's nice to know that Goofy gets a little help once-in-a-while!
> 
> Today I'm posting a pic from one of my favorite places on the ship. When I'm here I know I'm either going shopping or on my way to see a spectacular show!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. See you on Monday!




It's a camera I bought just for the cruise - I wasn't happy with my other one!

I love the placement of your shot, by the way!


----------



## Rena75

diznylnd said:
			
		

>




I love this picture - it looks like they are two-year-olds after being scolded!    


Diznylnd - we'll be spending the day at Disneyland next Friday.  We are looking forward to seeing all the special things for the 50th Anniversary!


----------



## PizzieDuster

Rena75 said:
			
		

> I love this picture - it looks like they are two-year-olds after being scolded!
> 
> 
> Diznylnd - we'll be spending the day at Disneyland next Friday.  We are looking forward to seeing all the special things for the 50th Anniversary!




Oh my, Rena, I love this too, now that you pointed this out.  This looks like my three kids walking off the ship after our 3 DCL cruises.....  awww


----------



## pppiglet

My next few pictures will have to come from my scrapbook pages. So the first one I dedicate to the disboards, all you disers and all the Diser on my cruise!


----------



## Rena75

What a cute scrapbook page, Pppiglet!  We have all the things to make ours, now we just need to find the time!

I'd love to see more.


----------



## diznylnd

PizzieDuster said:
			
		

> Oh my, Rena, I love this too, now that you pointed this out.  This looks like my three kids walking off the ship after our 3 DCL cruises.....  awww



LOL they were actually dancing, but now that you say that your right. This is how me my DH and DD looked when we got off in Florida after the best 14 days ever! 

PPPiglet: great Scrapbooking, I need to get back into doing that with this new cruise.

Rena: enjoy Disneyland! We had a blast, the parks were way to packed but the holiday magic was in the air. 

Kirsty


----------



## pppiglet

Rena....we may be at Disneyland next friday night. I'll keep an eye out for you!  (are you one of the girls in your sig picture?)


----------



## Rena75

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Rena....we may be at Disneyland next friday night. I'll keep an eye out for you!  (are you one of the girls in your sig picture?)
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a picture of me with my daughter, who will also be there with me, as well as my son and husband!
> 
> My daughter is having her wisdom teeth pulled on Tuesday so I really hope she is okay to go to Disneyland on Friday.  She has really been looking forward to going and seeing all the 50th anniversary stuff.
> 
> We usually go during the holidays because we love all the decorations and the "snow."  I've heard that the fireworks display they have going on now is amazing - I can't wait!
> 
> If you see us, please stop us and say hello!  If not, I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Rena75

diznylnd said:
			
		

> LOL they were actually dancing, but now that you say that your right. This is how me my DH and DD looked when we got off in Florida after the best 14 days ever!
> 
> PPPiglet: great Scrapbooking, I need to get back into doing that with this new cruise.
> 
> Rena: enjoy Disneyland! We had a blast, the parks were way to packed but the holiday magic was in the air.
> 
> Kirsty



Ah, so they dance like I do - looking at my feet!

We always try to go to Disneyland on a Tuesday or Wednesday but it didn't work out that way this year.  My daughter is at the age where she just wants to see all the beautiful decorations and shop....although, she is looking forward to finally going on Space Mountain again!!!

My son will be going back there for Grad Night in June.  They really have fun that night!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

I'm posting a festive Xmas pic from the Wonder last december. As if Disney X-mas trees aren't magical enough, then to have the Main Mouse himself light the tree! This was a first for me and my DH. We had never cruised around X-mas before. Good memories!


----------



## woj68

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> I'm posting a festive Xmas pic from the Wonder last december. As if Disney X-mas trees aren't magical enough, then to have the Main Mouse himself light the tree! This was a first for me and my DH. We had never cruised around X-mas before. Good memories!



What a great pic! Thanks for posting.

Going on our first holiday cruise next year and looking forward to all the ship decorations.


----------



## diznylnd

I loved the variation between this and Tritons on the Wonder. 

Disneydiva: Now I want to cruise at Christmas time! Great shot.
Kirsty


----------



## pppiglet

Our first Disney cruise leaving from San Pedro!


----------



## Johnna_Story

Not nearly as moving as the Christmas Decorations, but here's DD getting ready for the lifeboat drill.  I think she thought she had to spend the rest of the trip in it and she was not happy!!


----------



## pppiglet

Johnna story....she looks so sad!  What a cute and funny picture!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Johnna, that's a cute pic! I'll bet your DD was thrilled when the vest came off! Tell her I felt the same way at my first safety drill!

pppiglet, great pages! I am also a serious scrapper. I'm trying to catch up on Disney vacations at the moment. I love your layouts!

Continuing on with the X-mas theme, here's a pic of CC all decked out with decor last Dec.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> I'm posting a festive Xmas pic from the Wonder last december. As if Disney X-mas trees aren't magical enough, then to have the Main Mouse himself light the tree! This was a first for me and my DH. We had never cruised around X-mas before. Good memories!



Is the ship decorated for Christmas the entire month of December?  We are sailing December 18th and would love to see the ship decorated like that, and see Mickey lighting the tree.  Will we see that the week of Dec. 18th ?


----------



## pppiglet

Both of my boys wanted to do the formal nights. I was really surprised!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

DisneyNut4ever - 

Yes, you will surely get to enjoy the X-mas decor on the ship on Dec. 18th! From what I've been reading on the boards, the decorations are already going up on the ships now! You'll love your first DCL Christmas, enjoy!


----------



## Johnna_Story

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Johnna, that's a cute pic! I'll bet your DD was thrilled when the vest came off! Tell her I felt the same way at my first safety drill!
> 
> pppiglet, great pages! I am also a serious scrapper. I'm trying to catch up on Disney vacations at the moment. I love your layouts!
> 
> Continuing on with the X-mas theme, here's a pic of CC all decked out with decor last Dec.




Somehow, I just can't get used to seeing a Christmas wreath with palm trees and sand.  Although, if I were on a Christmas Cruise, I'm sure I'd get used to it!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

We took our first cruise on the Wonder in September.  I'm going to get my husband to help me post some of our 295 photos later.  I've enjoyed seeing these pictures.  Can't wait for our next cruise, probably 2007.


----------



## rocketralph

Very true about the Christmas Decor. When we sailed in Nov last year the ship was decked out. They even had a lit tree on the mast of the ship.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> DisneyNut4ever -
> 
> Yes, you will surely get to enjoy the X-mas decor on the ship on Dec. 18th! From what I've been reading on the boards, the decorations are already going up on the ships now! You'll love your first DCL Christmas, enjoy!


I simply cannot wait!  Christmas and Disney -- two of my very favorite things. Putting up the Christmas tree this weekend!  Thank you for boosting my excitement.


----------



## Tarabra

pppiglet... you are making me feel incredibly guilty with your beautiful pages.  My daughter turned a year old yesterday and I have not put one of her pics in an album!!!  I better get on the ball.  Where did you get your stuff for the scrapbooking?


----------



## GOVAC24

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> I'm posting a festive Xmas pic from the Wonder last december. As if Disney X-mas trees aren't magical enough, then to have the Main Mouse himself light the tree! This was a first for me and my DH. We had never cruised around X-mas before. Good memories!




LOVE THE PICTURE!!! SOMEDAY DH & I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## GoofyFD

I like this one.


----------



## Kuffam

March 2002
Here she is now.


----------



## Kuffam

crzy4magic said:
			
		

> It seems that Goofy was too slow painting for the Captain - he had some helpers when we were at Castaway Cay at the end of the 14 day Eastbound Repositioning Cruise:


I almost couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Kuffam, I think you made the right choice! Your DD looks very sweet with her friends in your last post. Good thing you didn't throw her back!

I've got "The Golden Mickeys are tonight" tune stuck in my head. Here's my pic of Golden Mickey himself (no flash of course!)


----------



## GoofyFD

Towel folding 101.
Mark


----------



## pppiglet

Mine for the day!


----------



## T&KHayes

VERY cute pppiglet!  Did you scan and then minimize the menu?  It looks amazing.


----------



## TheLionKing

11/07/05

Nightfall on The Wonder


----------



## GoofyFD

TheLionKing said:
			
		

> 11/07/05
> 
> Nightfall on The Wonder




Great pic!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

I love your pic LionKing. Where was it taken?


----------



## woj68

TheLionKing said:
			
		

> 11/07/05
> 
> Nightfall on The Wonder



Wow!   

Great shot of the Wonder. Love your other pics as well.


----------



## scottishwee35

*Nightfall on the Wonder*

What a beautiful picture.  Love it!!  

Scottishwee35


----------



## LoveMickey

TheLionKing said:
			
		

> 11/07/05
> 
> Nightfall on The Wonder



I'm impressed.  How, where was the picture taken.  Can't wait to be on the wonder.


----------



## Jennifer48

pppiglet,  you make wonderful scrapbook pages.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheLionKing

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> I love your pic LionKing. Where was it taken?


Thanks

That was in Nassau on 11/7/2005


----------



## TheLionKing

LoveMickey said:
			
		

> I'm impressed.  How, where was the picture taken.  Can't wait to be on the wonder.



Thanks

The picture was taken using a tripod, a digital SLR and wide angle lens and just waiting for the right light.  I stood there for an hour taking shots as the light changed.  That was a 4 second exposure.


----------



## pppiglet

Great picture LionKing...just beautiful!

T&K...I just took a picture of the menus with my digital camera and then printed them!


----------



## macphrsn

Great work and lots of patience!


----------



## Johnna_Story

A Classic from Character Breakfast - somehow, DS's usual "cheesy" smile looks perfect when with Pluto!


----------



## mickey2000

HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY!


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## alwayslisad

kinda silly question - the scrapbooking - the pages and all are amazing - is that from a kit or homemade?


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

pppiglet, I love how you put the pirate menu on your scrapbook page! I'm gonna have to try that on one of my pirate layouts! 

LionKing, thanks for the link to your pics. I enjoyed looking at them!

Here's a random pic taken from 10th deck. It was cool to see this life boat in action. The CM on the front isn't demonstrating the safest way to utilize the boat however!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

I tried to post a picture but was told I have to post a minimum number of posts first...so I love looking at these photos.  I'll share mine soon.


----------



## Johnna_Story

I had the same problem - spend some time trolling around and respond where you can.  You only need 10 posts I think!


----------



## MiaSRN62

WELCOME to the DIS pinkprincessmom and Johnna_Story


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Thanks for the welcome and the advice.  I'm posting around so I can post my picture.


----------



## pppiglet

No...I won't use kits. I am having fun making this scrapbook. It it my first!

While I'm here.....here's another.


----------



## GoofyFD

Todays pic. Have a great day!
Mark


----------



## Rena75

pppiglet said:
			
		

> No...I won't use kits. I am having fun making this scrapbook. It it my first!




YOUR FIRST?!?  Wow, now I'm doubly impressed!  You've done an awesome job.  I've only made two scrapbooks - and I am in the process of starting our scrapbook from our cruise and then my son's football scrapbook.

I hope they come out half as beautiful as yours!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

One more post and I can post a picture


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

DD5 thought these characters were hilarious.  Can't wait to share more photos!


----------



## Verandah Man

Pinkprincessmom said:
			
		

> DD5 thought these characters were hilarious.  Can't wait to share more photos!





Cute photo and welcome to the DIS!!!


----------



## pppiglet

This is stuff you will collect from your cruise. Luggage tags, navigators, KTTW room card, dinner tickets, time change cards, etc.....


----------



## mommykeg

pppiglet...how did you make the mini-navigators that you have in the pocket on that last page?


----------



## pppiglet

Mommykeg....I took a photo with my digital camera and then printed it!


----------



## PizzieDuster

pppiglet said:
			
		

> No...I won't use kits. I am having fun making this scrapbook. It it my first!
> 
> While I'm here.....here's another.




These are great!  pppiglet.... can you post all you pages?    I would just love to see them all!  It's like you gave me one Lays potato chip...you just can't look at 1 page!!!!  Post it all.....    Share your talent with us diser's here....   

 

P.S.  I am just starting my DCL scrapbook


----------



## pppiglet

Hi Pizzieduster!  If you go to the link for dis discussion forums at the top of this page, and then go down to the cooking and scrapping forum they are posted there under the Virtual scrapbook thread and I think I am starting on page 3.  I still have a few more pages to work on though! It's so much fun!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Hello! Pinkprincessmom, nice to see that you can post pics now! pppiglet, once again, great scrapbook layouts. I've been a scrapping fool lately. I'm trying to get my Panama pages done so I can go on the next trip with a clear conscience!

Here's a nighttime pic of the stairs by the Mickey pool. I like this pic because I almost feel like I could walk right up to 10th deck if I wanted to!
Have great weekends everyone! I'll be back on Monday morn.


----------



## pppiglet

Anybody hungry still?






DisneyDiva.....Colorful picture!


----------



## Michelle2

Those scrapbook pages are great! I can't wait to scrapbook our first cruise coming up in a week! I also love seeing all of the pictures, it is making me very excited to see all the things for myself!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

I too love the scrapbooking pages.  DD was looking with me at the photos last night.  She can't wait to go again.


----------



## mmouse37

The Disney Store has all the scrapbooking items like MM hole punch, stampers, stickers, (those MM buttons in the above pic) and other stuff at 50% off.  I was in the store last night and picked up a bunch of stuff.

MJ


----------



## pppiglet

Wow...I am going to have to find me a Disney Store nearby! 

Pinkprincessmom...that will make a great Christmas card!  I didn't think to get cards made up, but I did take our formal picture and have postage stamps made of it to put on our Christmas cards.


----------



## pppiglet

Posting another picture to keep us on page one!


----------



## Meshee

pppiglet, I love your scrapbooking pages.   Keep posting them.   I hope you don't mind if I use some of your ideas.


----------



## pppiglet

Someone else needs to post some more pictures.....Here's another to keep us on page one.

Meshee.....feel free to use whatever you want!


----------



## Tarabra

o.k.  Now I know why I don't scrapbook.  I've never had an anxiety attack, but I think I'm having one now after looking at those pages.  They are just unbelievable.  I'd have enough patience to just put one picture on, then have to move on to something else.  Maybe I have undiagnosed Adult ADD!!


----------



## Verandah Man

This is a shot of some of our pictures that are on our living room wall from our first ever cruise on the Magic in August 2003.





*Disney Magic Cruise August 2003*


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

DD at dinner before the Pirate Party.  Sorry about the one red eye.  She's really not evil.  Next cruise we'll dress better.  Got lots of ideas!
Thanks pppiglet.  Maybe I still have time to get some stamps.  Didn't think of that one.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Verandah Man...love the wall photos.  We'll need to do some of those as well.


----------



## lmok

What a great idea!!

Lisa
Oklahoma


----------



## pppiglet

Thanks for posting those Verandah Man!  Great idea!

What a cute picture of your DD PPM (Pinkprincessmom!)


----------



## Michelle2

Pppiglet, I was wondering where you got all those cute pictures around the ship with just Mickey and Minnie posing in them? Is there something that I need to get on board in order to get those, like postcards, brochures, etc??
We are leaving in a few days for the Magic, and I want to be prepared and get things while I am there for my scrapping when I get back!


----------



## Rena75

Looking down the street in Nassau.

Pppiglet - thank you so much for sharing your scrapbook pages, you've inspired me to get started on mine (although I have a few things to finish for Christmas first)!


----------



## lmok

Rena,

That is unbelievable!

Lisa


----------



## pppiglet

Wow Rena...what a great picture!  

Michelle2...The ones with mickey and minnie are postcards you can get on the ship!

Mine for the day.....These are some pictures of the windows of the shops.


----------



## Johnna_Story

So jealous of all you awesome scrappers!!  How do you find the time??  I have to admit that all of my souveniers and pictures from last March's cruise are still in 2 or three piles around the house.  I need a week's vacation just to catch up on picture organizing!  You are inspirations - someday...

I used to wonder why people would take pictures of food - now I get it.  Next cruise, I'll BE one of those people, not look at them funny.


----------



## crzy4magic

There was a thread this week of people who were wondering when Charles and the band would be back on board.  They were with us on the August Repositioning cruise from LA to Port Canaveral.  This shot is from the Mexicalifragilisticexpealidocious Party the night we were in Acapulco.  Charles and the Band are joined by a special performer for the party - Joey from N'Sync.






Thank you all for the Christmas pictures - they are making us want to sail during the holidays sometime 

DisneyDiva4ever - that shot of the painters was with my small Cybershot - the trick was my wife took it from the boat when she and the boys tried to go parasailing.  Unfortuanetly a squal came up and they didn't get to go up.

pppiglet - your scrap book pages are wonderful - our stuff is still on the folding table in the living room where I put it when we unpacked.  Hopefully we will follow you lead!


----------



## Rena75

lmok said:
			
		

> Rena,
> 
> That is unbelievable!
> 
> Lisa




Isn't it, though?  I thought it was kind of scary, actually!  One of those - "What is wrong with this picture?" type things.

PPPiglet, I actually got out my pictures today and started dating and writing on the backs what each picture is.  We have so many that I just make scrapbooks for special occasions.  

I recently had to scan all my mother's old photos for my family and one thing I learned - always mark on the back who the pictures are of - that's so important.  Not so much for us but for our kids.  So, that's what I did most of the day!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Hello everyone - 

I'm starting off the new week with my first post of a pic from Manzanillo. As you may know, the August Repo cruise had a little run-in with Hurricane Hilary. We ended up skipping Cabo San Lucas & stopped in Manzanillo instead. The people there were SO nice & showed us a great time. Here's a pic of their Sailfish sculpture. I thought it was quite lovely!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

I'm not at home right now...baby-sitting.  I'll post my picture later this evening.  It will be a food picture.

I've so enjoyed this thread.  It will be late 2007 before our next cruise.  I've so enjoyed living in everyone else's memories!


----------



## mmouse37

Great pic of the sailfish sculpture....but we have to put it in perspective for everyone who did not see it in person.....that thing was tremendous!!!!  Definately the focal point of the waterfront.


----------



## Johnna_Story

DS's favorite picture from the whole cruise!


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG]


----------



## diznylnd

DD5 with GoOfY!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

I can't remember what this was, but it was on the Pirate night menu.  We ate at Animators Palate that night.


----------



## pppiglet

Mine for the day....


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

pppiglet,
If I get all my pictures together, will you do my scrapbook for me?  Yours are excellent.  Maybe I should spend my time working on that instead of surfing the Disboards dreaming of my next cruise!!


----------



## pppiglet

Between surfing this board and the board for my upcoming cruise and working on my scrapbook, I don't get anything done! (oh and also the 2Peas scrap board). My house is a mess. I am almost done with this book, but still have the 3 ports of mexico to do next!  (that's apprx 800 more pictures to go thru!)  Sorry... you'll have to do your own. It will be more fun that way too! With Thanksgiving and Christmas coming up I don't think either of us is going to get much done PinkPrincessmom!  Have a great time and don't forget to post pictures when you get done!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Just thought I'd try.  Speaking of house work, I need to go do some laundry so we'll have some clothes to wear over Thanksgiving.


----------



## crzy4magic

Since we seem to have a Manzanillo Mexico theme today - Returning from an afternoon of snorkeling across the bay - the clouds started to roll in.  There she was - our home for 2 weeks - nestled in in front of the mountains.






DisneyDiva4Ever - That statue of the sailfish was visible from far across the bay!  I am glad to see your close up of it.

BCV02 - I wish I had gotten a picture of the 4 sailors in the 17' powerboat patrolling beside the Magic - they looked so uncomfortable just slowly sailing back and forth all day.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

For those August Repo cruisers that missed Cabo....


----------



## winotracy

EpcotKilterFan said:
			
		

> For those August Repo cruisers that missed Cabo....



Debbie, I just love that picture!


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

I'll post another one from Manzanillo. This one is the fam. snorkeling. It's always flattering to have your portrait taken with a mask and snorkel. As you can see, even in the water, my focus is always taking pictures! I'm not sure if all of them are smiling...they sure look silly though!

EpcotKilterFan - great pic of Cabo!


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 
         In staying with our Mexican theme this is the top of the slide at the Karmina Palace resort in Manzanillo.  

 crzy4majic Did you notice the truck full of soldiers on the dock? They sat there in the truck the whole time we were docked. Bet they were glad to see us go.


----------



## pppiglet

wow...love all the new pictures posted!  EpkotKF....I had that same picture made into a mousepad!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  I'll post more after the holiday.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Ok, another favorite from Cabo






Debbie


----------



## crzy4magic

EpcotKilterFan - I love your shots of the port that we missed - espescially the one through the rocks!

DisneyDiva4Ever - I have some pictures like that - they are prohibited from the family slide show CD or to ever be posted.  The power of being the photographer of the family.

BCV02 - I saw the truck then right after saw the 17' launch - the guys in the truck had the easier place to be stuck it think.  Heck - we were right across the channel from the Mexican Navy Academy - I would hope we were safe!

PinkPricessMom - love seeing the kids smiles on that slide

pppiglet - your pages are totally amazing!

Today's picture is a close up of our favorite ship taken close up in Manzanillo at the start of the snorlel trip.






I hope everyone has a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Great pics as usual everyone! I'm posting my last one for awhile. I'll be out of town visiting Mickey and friends after Thanksgiving at my Granny's house. I'll surely come back with some festive Xmas pics from the Wonder. I hope everyone has a great holiday! See you on December 5th!

Here's a pic of the hills of Manzanillo....


----------



## traceycooper

I'M POSTING THIS FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE OUT THERE WHO LOVE DOING THE LIFEBOAT DRILL!!


----------



## pppiglet

Great lifeboat drill picture!


----------



## NowaSki

DS and his Vegetable race. Was lots of fun making it   , but it didn't fair to well in the race .


----------



## DonnettaR

These photos were taken while onboard the 7/17/2005 Magic cruise...who needs an excursion?














This was the Mickey that greeted us at the Port of Los Angeles:


----------



## pppiglet

Mine for the day...


----------



## Tenorsinging

ALL RIGHT!!!!  Ifin anyone hear's rumours about a stowaway found on the Magic or Wonder.........could be the Tenorator...sneaking her way back on board.



I MISS IT!!!!!!!!!

Disney withdrawal....could be worse than drug withdrawal.....hope i never find out that one though...ewwww


----------



## *love*2*shop




----------



## *love*2*shop

at the TOP of PARADISE PT  in ST Thomas


----------



## *love*2*shop

Chip N Dale and the kids Castaway Cay


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] DS found himself a coconut in Manzanillo


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## jlowejd5

TheLionKing said:
			
		

> 11/07/05
> 
> Nightfall on The Wonder




Thank you for my new wallpaper.  That may be the most beautiful picture of the Wonder I've ever seen.  Well, unless you count the ones that show me on it!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2




----------



## SRUAlmn

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

>



This picture alone may have convinced me to move my WDW Wedding and my DCL honeymoon to December of 2007 instead of the summer.


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## Tenorsinging

man oh man piglet!!!!  I wish you would make me a memory book with all my pics.....

never have been good at that sorta thingie....


----------



## pppiglet

> I wish you would make me a memory book with all my pics.....



I bet you have some really great photo's!  It was never my "thingie" either til I went on this cruise and I just had to try it. I just finished 2 more pages tonight (only because I am sick and couldn't go out to shop!)  Hope to get them posted next week sometime. Wish you were on my cruise! I'd have a whole page dedicated to the Tenorator!


----------



## Tenorsinging

awwwww...what a sweet thing to say!!!


----------



## rocketralph

I know I could have cropped around the frame but it would have looked too touristy. Who am I kidding. 

DW and I in St.Thomas.


----------



## pppiglet

I actually like it with your legs sticking out the bottom RocketRalph!  It's a more interesting picture!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

The Christmas decorations on the ship make it that much more special!  Here's a view looking up:


----------



## pppiglet

Mine for the day...


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

pppiglet...still love your scrapbook pages.  You just may have motivated me to clear off a table and start working.  You'll know soon enough...once you see me posting them.

The Christmas tree photo is great too.  I would love a Christmas cruise!!

28 more shopping days left...


----------



## flowerfacade

We are anticipating our first cruise in January and cannot wait.  Will one of you please post a picture of the graduation night for the Kid's Clubs?


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] I wish I had more for you but our old kodak just did not like low lighting. But I am sure that there will be many more pictures of it posted. It's a great show


----------



## pppiglet

Love the Chip and Dale pic PPmom!  They are two of our favorite characters. We didn't see them on the ship too much when we cruised.


----------



## GOVAC24

Canadiancruiser2 - Those holiday pictures are great! Anymore? They are so beautiful!


----------



## rocketralph

Speaking of Chip and Dale, Here's a pic of them at Pirate Night.


----------



## Stepht5

flowerfacade said:
			
		

> We are anticipating our first cruise in January and cannot wait.  Will one of you please post a picture of the graduation night for the Kid's Clubs?













My youngest is the tiny one in the blue pants.


----------



## pppiglet




----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Thanks!  Here's one of Signals bar, and I think it's the rear smoke stack.


----------



## Joyful!

pppiglet said:
			
		

>



WOW!!! Those are really really cool sketches!!!  
May I ask what the name of the tour is?  Behind the Scene tour?
Thanks!


----------



## pppiglet

CanadianCruiser ...that is the coolest picture. It's beautiful!

Joyful...It was on the Navigator as a "Behind the Scenes". I guess they do stuff like this every once in awhile. We weren't planning on going to it, but found out our tablemates were the ones putting it on.(they worked for DL in Anaheim and it was their first cruise also). So we decided to go and she raffled off the pictures she drew. Well, we didn't win, but on Friday night at dinner she gave each of us at the table a picture that she had drawn specifically for each of us as she listened to who or what was our favorites throughout the week. I took a photo of each to put in the scrapbook. The originals we have framed.


----------



## crzy4magic

I hope that everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!

BVC02 and Stepht5 - Thanks for the pics of the D-Sea-U graduation.  Our boys have decided they are too old for that.  Your pictures brought back happy memories of earlier cruises.

RocketRalph and PinkPrincessMom - as a dad of twins I love seeing anyones pictures with Chip and Dale!

PPPiglet - Stacia gave talks and scetched on our last cruise to - we loved her stories and the Disney art history.  Oh to be so lucky to have such an interesting dinner companion!

DCL threw a lot at us on the Eastbound Repositioning cruise - we had both Stacia and Don "Ducky" Williams.  This is Ducky giving the first drawing lesson for the adults in Animator's Pallette - the line was out the door as he filled the place.


----------



## pppiglet

Crzy4magic...That's so cool she got to go again on the Repo cruise!  She said she didn't know til 4 days before our cruise that she would be going on ours. She was so interesting. You know how artists are. Even in the way she ordered and tasted her food. It was truly a dining experience for her and for us to watch her. We loved having her for a tablemate!


----------



## rocketralph

Canadiancruiser2 
What type of camera did you use and what setting did you have it on?


----------



## flowerfacade

Thank you both for sharing your graduation pictures!  My kids really wanted to see some!
Laura


----------



## Stepht5

flowerfacade said:
			
		

> Thank you both for sharing your graduation pictures!  My kids really wanted to see some!
> Laura



You're welcome! I'm looking forward to taking more in Feb -- we just added a 3day cruise to our Feb trip today! I don't know who is more excited - the kids or dh!  

Our 4dd is already telling us that she is staying in the kids club everyday! I think 7ds (he'll turn 8 while on the cruise) will spend more time in the kids lab this time around.


----------



## nordkin

This is the first picture I have posted.  This is my 20 year old daughter who just can't get enough of the characters.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

This is DH and DD with Alice in Wonderland.  MIL's name is Alice and she collects Alice in Wonderland things.  I think she'll enjoy getting this picture for Christmas.  Alice always evades us at the parks.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

This is DH and DD with Alice in Wonderland.  MIL's name is Alice and she collects Alice in Wonderland things.  I think she'll enjoy getting this picture for Christmas.  Alice always evades us at the parks.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Sorry for the double post.  The DIS boards were busy and I wasn't sure if it got posted.

I love seeing all the pictures.  Thank you everyone for sharing!


----------



## crzy4magic

I know this is away from the Magic, but it has been so gray here for the past 6 days that I needed a spash of sunshine.

This is the beach that we went to on the hotel and beach excursion from the Magic in Curacao on the Eastbound Repositioning cruise - except for lunch and the 20 minute stroll when I took a few pictures I spent the day floating in the warm waters - even had a few flying fish jump by us!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

It's a rainy, yucky day here too.  But in the photo the sun is so bright DD can't even hold her eyes open!!


----------



## nordkin

The Magic in Curacao(sp)


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Wow, that Curacao picture is gorgeous!



			
				rocketralph said:
			
		

> Canadiancruiser2
> What type of camera did you use and what setting did you have it on?



Hey Ralph,

I have a Canon Powershot S40 that I use on a small extendable tripod to get those shots.  It looks kind of funny since the tripod drawfs the camera when it's mounted on there, but it does the trick for me since it's easy to carry around.  What are you using to take your pictures?  I like the pictures in your signature photo.

Here's some of the EXIF data for the nighttime shot of the smoke stack:

FNumber - 5.00
ShutterSpeedValue - 2 seconds
ApertureValue - F 5.02
Self timer - 20/10 sec
ISO Value - 50
White Balance - Auto

So I think it was Manual Mode, F5.0, 2 second exposure at ISO 50.  I kind of experiment with different settings since I don't know exactly what I'm doing.  I set the F setting to somewhere between 2.8 and F8 which is about 5, and then take various exposure shots from anywhere from 1 second and up.  At home, I can check them on the computer to see which one looks the best.

What is it?  The smaller F setting makes for a bigger aperture to let more light in and the bigger F opens the shutter a smaller amount?  I used to remember it, but it's been a while since I read the manual.     I think also changing the F stop affects whether you get the "starburst" effects from lights.  

Here's a fun pic of one of the "Rasta" locals on Castaway Cay:


----------



## crzy4magic

nordkin - I love that shot of the Magic!

PinkPrincessMom - Now you have me thinking about floating around at Castaway Cay too   

CanadianCruiser2 - Wow!  I guess there are natives on Castaway Cay   

Today's shot is from when we got back to the Magic in Curacao - as we were waiting in line to board a dance company started performing on the dock.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Caught up with Cpt. Hook and Mr. Smee reboarding the ship after a WONDERful day at Castaway Cay.


----------



## lillygator

Love the photo's! Pinkprincessmom...my DD has the same coverup!


----------



## nordkin

crzy4magic - I have a picture that almost matches yours exactly when we came back to the ship in Curacao.  We loved that island and aside from Castaway Cay was our favorite stop on the Repo cruise.


----------



## rjh8115

Here is my DD5 enjoying the day at the Family Beach . . .

Rick


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Thanks lillygator.  We get all of our Disney attire at disneydirect.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Can't wait to eat at Palo!


----------



## winotracy

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Here's a fun pic of one of the "Rasta" locals on Castaway Cay:



This reminds me of a couple I took underwater at CC.













All taken in the Castaway Ray's lagoon area.


----------



## pppiglet

Oh that Palo shrimp picture looks delicious!


----------



## tubaman

The owner of this house owns White Castle.  We took this picture on the St. John Barefoot Catamaran Sail and Snorkel.  That was a wonderful exscursion.


----------



## christinou

Winotracy, what kind of camera do yo use, those are great pictures.


----------



## crzy4magic

WinoTracy - great underwater shots - was that a special camera or a regular one in a case?

Canadiancrusier2 - that picture warms my soul - unfortuanetly now I want to run out and book a cruise to go eat at Palo again!

Tubaman - Now does he sell burgers there?

Keeping with my color theme - this shot is the stern of the Magic framing the waterfront of Wilhelmstaad Curacao






Have a great day everyone


----------



## winotracy

I actually have a great camera and bought a waterproof housing for it for the repo, but it didn't work, so I ended up buying a waterproof camera on the Magic.  It is a Pentax OptioWP.  It is a regular camera that can go underwater (no extra housing).  I'm not pleased with the camera for regular shooting, I'll stick with my HP945, but it does a great job underwater.  

Thanks!


----------



## lillygator

great pics....the shrimp looks so yummy!! right about now that little crab is looking pretty good too....my tummy is GROWLING!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Most of the pictures I have left to post are pictures of DD with characters.  Do you really want to see them?

Canadiancruiser...please eat some shrimp for me.  Salmon too, if you like it.  I think I ate shrimp and salmon every day on my cruise in September.  

Love the underwater pics too.  We used a disposable underwater camera.  Haven't gotten them developed yet.  Somehow I don't think they're that great.


----------



## dlf246

Pinkprincessmom said:
			
		

> Most of the pictures I have left to post are pictures of DD with characters.  Do you really want to see them?


ABsolutely.  I think one of the best pictures ever is lbgraves' DD and cinderella (or sleeping beauty?) in their signature.


----------



## BethC1952

I'm just back to WDW this morning from my back-to-back four night cruises on Wonder, and here's a picture you won't see every day!




It was taken on 11/25 at our first Palo brunch (two cruises=twice as many opportunities to eat at Palo!).  That's Magic in the background through the window, while she was at Castaway Cay!

Captain John pulled Wonder as close as he could to Magic.  Our wonderful server, Agnes, saw that I was taking pictures, and suggested that she take one of us that would be a once-in-a-lifetime memory.

It was a great meal, and a fun afternoon, with both ships sounding their horns frequently.  I have more pictures of Magic from Wonder which I will post when I finally return home.  

Beth


----------



## rocketralph

BethC1952,
Very cool pic and what an opportunity. I wish I was there.


----------



## lmok

Beth,

That was a great picture!!!  Looks like you are having a great time.

Lisa


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

BethC...that is a great picture!!  Thanks for sharing.  I thought this one was precious too.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

lillygator said:
			
		

> great pics....the shrimp looks so yummy!! right about now that little crab is looking pretty good too....my tummy is GROWLING!


   I don't know if hermit crabs are that tasty, but I'm sure he wouldn't want to be an appetizer!

Hmm... yeah... I don't think it'll be a popular menu item.






Best to go here for food:


----------



## winotracy

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> I don't know if hermit crabs are that tasty, but I'm sure he wouldn't want to be an appetizer!
> 
> Hmm... yeah... I don't think it'll be a popular menu item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to go here for food:



I had to do a double take there      That is great!!  And you are right, he doesn't look as good as that shrimp does.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom




----------



## Rena75

This is my baby enjoying the night air on deck.

I can't wait to be back there!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

With it being -20 C here, it'll be nice to visit Trunk Bay Beach, St. John island again!


----------



## Aisling

What a gorgeous photo of Trunk Bay!  If I had any doubts about schlepping over to St. John, those doubts are forever gone!


----------



## winotracy

Here's another of Trunk Bay, up close.


----------



## MikeysDad

I am very anxious to post a few pictures as well as a video of when the Magic and Wonder met at CC and did their 'horn battles', but the posting rules state:
You may post new threads
You may post replies
*You may not post attachments*
You may edit your posts

Does anyone know how many posts are needed before I can upload/attach pictures to my posts?


----------



## pppiglet

MIne for the day....


----------



## pppiglet

Or two for the day.....nobody else posted to keep on first page!


----------



## Johnna_Story

MikeysDad said:
			
		

> I am very anxious to post a few pictures as well as a video of when the Magic and Wonder met at CC and did their 'horn battles', but the posting rules state:
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> *You may not post attachments*
> You may edit your posts
> 
> Does anyone know how many posts are needed before I can upload/attach pictures to my posts?



MikeysDad - I posted pictures after 10 or 11 posts - maybe you need to use a different method??  I used photobucket and that worked for me.  Good luck!!!


----------



## MikeysDad

Maybe I am doing it wrong then - I am using the 'Insert Image' button and then copying the link to my hosted picture into the message box.  This basically puts the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 commands around the link.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

That's an excellent picture of Trunk Bay upclose, winotracy!  It's making me feel all warm already!

It's definitely worth it to make a trek to St. John - it's so beautiful there.

To post pictures, I just go to imageshack , upload the photo, and copy the direct link to put into your message here.

Here's a panoramic photo of Dawn beach on St. Maarten before all the construction:






Oops... gotta finish packing... see ya all when we get back.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS




----------



## jlowejd5

Ah, yes.  My wife and I at Palo.  You see, my mustache had won a free cruise, and I was asked to go along as its guest...






hee hee hee...

I'm sure quite a few of you will recognize this.  I've got a couple more, but I'm still working on the backstories for them...


----------



## GOVAC24

Mickey's Dreamers -  those video's were great!  Love the music!


----------



## Rena75

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Or two for the day.....nobody else posted to keep on first page!




Thanks, pppiglet, I always enjoy looking at your scrapbook pages - they are awesome!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

This is dd with Stitch.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Hello everyone!

Just back from the parks & a 3-day Wonder cruise. I'm working on getting my pics organized. I'm posting an under water pic from Castaway. Lots of fishy friends by the "A" buoy! I missed all of your pics over the last week!


----------



## lillygator

pinkprincessmom - cute photo! We just got that dress for DD!! Were there a lot of little ones wearing it?


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

DD meeting Donald at the top of the stairs at the farewell party.

Lillygator...we got the family ensemble.  DD got the dress, I got the skirt, and DH got a shirt.  We saw 4-5 other families with the same ensemble.


----------



## madaboutpooh

Here is my first picture to post from our March cruise on the Wonder.  DD is getting her hair braided.


----------



## MikeysDad




----------



## Jennifer48

MikeysDad said:
			
		

> Neat-o!  What was the occasion for the Mickey sand castle?  If any.


----------



## MikeysDad

Jennifer48 said:
			
		

> MikeysDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat-o!  What was the occasion for the Mickey sand castle?  If any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not entirely sure of the occasion, but they did one last Thanksgiving Cruise too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jennifer48

MikeysDad said:
			
		

> Jennifer48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not entirely sure of the occasion, but they did one last Thanksgiving Cruise too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be at Castaway Cay on my birthday.  Maybe they'll make another for that occasion!    **wake me up I'm dreaming!!**
Click to expand...


----------



## tiggerandpooh

this is from our first cruise it was our anniversary


----------



## tiggerandpooh

guess i did it wrong,could someone help me post my pics i have good ones from our first magical cruise


----------



## tiggerandpooh




----------



## pppiglet

Tiggerandpooh....you have great pictures!


----------



## lbgraves

lillygator said:
			
		

> pinkprincessmom - cute photo! We just got that dress for DD!! Were there a lot of little ones wearing it?



Vanessa, our family & John's will be wearing that pattern for our first dinner in Parrot Cay...that isn't formal.


----------



## lillygator

wow - awesome sand castle! Who made those?


----------



## ashman

I cant believe this incredible thread has fallen all the way down to the third page!   Here is a friendly bump and a pic. This is of me and my wife on the Doubloon Snorkel Excursion in St. Thomas taken February of last year. Technically not a DCL pic as we were on another line, but you can do it on a DCL cruise so maybe it sorta counts right? Besides here is hoping that there are tons of other pics waiting to be included.


----------



## Tarabra

Here's some of our pics from the May '04 Eastern.  I was 3 months preg. so that explains some of the belly shots.  

http://www.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=33194204/a=9485525_9485525/t_=9485525

Sorry, I don't think you can access this link without being a member.  Grrr!


----------



## Tarabra

In case you can't get onto the above link, I'll try to get some individual pics on.






O.k. it won't let me post the pic.  Sorry.


----------



## rocketralph

Tarabra said:
			
		

> Here's some of our pics from the May '04 Eastern.  I was 3 months preg. so that explains some of the belly shots.
> 
> http://www.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=33194204/a=9485525_9485525/t_=9485525
> 
> Sorry, I don't think you can access this link without being a member.  Grrr!


Ok, Tarabra. Which port was the best. St Thomas or St Marten?


----------



## SRUAlmn

rocketralph said:
			
		

> Ok, Tarabra. Which port was the best. St Thomas or St Marten?




I was wondering this too!  I have a friend whose aunt is giving her her timeshare as a honeymoon gift for a week and she can either choose St. Thomas or St. Maarten.


----------



## Aisling

More pics, please!  I'm going on my cruise in 2 weeks, and I promise to post tons!


----------



## pjpoohbear

This is my favorite place on the last day of the cruise,






Penny


----------



## mouseclick1

The Lion King number from Dreams:


----------



## pppiglet

Secret Deck 7....well, don't think it's quite so secret anymore!


----------



## Tarabra

rocketralph said:
			
		

> Ok, Tarabra. Which port was the best. St Thomas or St Marten?



Boy, they are both beautiful.  We haven't done any excursions on either, although we rented a car and drove all over St. Martin.  I absolutely love waking up in St. Thomas.  Such a gorgeous sight.


----------



## rocketralph

Tarabra said:
			
		

> Boy, they are both beautiful.  We haven't done any excursions on either, although we rented a car and drove all over St. Martin.  I absolutely love waking up in St. Thomas.  Such a gorgeous sight.


I too loved them both but my fav was St. Thomas. I really enjoyed the eastern cruise. I liked the extra days at sea. It makes it a little more relaxing.

Here's a pic from our eastern cruise at St.Thomas.


----------



## Meshee

St Thomas was my favorite too.


----------



## pppiglet

The end of the trip!  The end of this album!  Now I can start my christmas decorating and shopping.


----------



## Rena75

pppiglet said:
			
		

> The end of the trip!  The end of this album!  Now I can start my christmas decorating and shopping.



Awww, I'm sorry to see the scrapbook come to an end, I was enjoying seeing all the pictures and layouts!  Thanks so much for sharing it will us.

Pppiglet, I didn't realize that you are a Californian too!  I'm in Burbank.


----------



## pppiglet

Hi Rena....yep next album will be the mexican ports which I won't post here, but maybe on the scrapping board. And next DCL book won't be til after April 2007. I need to make another list of stuff to pick up from the ship!
Yep....sunny California...not a whole lot of Disers from here!


----------



## mommykeg

pppiglet...just another Diser from sunny southern California chiming in to tell you how much I've enjoyed your album!  I'm a scrapbooker myself, but I haven't even STARTED the album for our July 2005 West Coast Cruise.  You've been an inspiration to me to get started!  Thanks for all the great ideas!!!


----------



## MikeysDad

So a picture or two to remember Castaway Cay during the holidays:


----------



## tinkerbellmagic

Warning!!!!!!!!!!!

Easter Cruise spoiler ahead!

If you are on the Easter cruise and do not want to see the Topsider Easter display, do not look.  That's easy enough to do, isn't it? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





Tink


----------



## DisneygeekCT

winotracy said:
			
		

> Can't wait to be here on September 2!
> 
> Tracy




 Is it me or does the cloud on the left look like Mickey tilted a bit to the left?


----------



## pjpoohbear

On her way ....


----------



## BethC1952

Here's one that I took a couple of weeks ago on an absolutely perfect day in Nassau.  It's Wonder in the Harbor, taken from Fort Fincastle.  We were on the Ardastra Gardens/Historic Nassau excursion, and had a blast.


----------



## domiii

*pjpoohbear* - Where/when did you catch Aurora in her blue dress? My DD (17) is enthralled with Aurora espcially in her blue dress. Any info would be helpful!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Oh, gosh!  It was January 2004. I think it might have been a princess autograph session.  I didn't do the session, but observed from on Deck 4, and got the shot as she was coming up the stairs.  I have been seeing several photos with Auora in her pink dress and when I was going though my shots, it made me look twice when it came up on the screen.  So, because I hadn't seen any shots with her in blue, (I love her in blue!) I wanted to share it with all of you.

Penny


----------



## sirena

We got our photo Christmas cards onboard. This is the pic we used.


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Let's try this out!






Cabo, baby!!


----------



## pppiglet

Sticking with the Cabo theme!






You can see the Magic waaaaayyy in the distance!


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Sticking with the Cabo theme!
> 
> You can see the Magic waaaaayyy in the distance!




And in the close-up I see people enjoying their Pepsi since they can't get any onboard. Hehe.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Hello - 

It's been awhile since I posted! I am in the process of uploading my pics from a recent trip to the world & a 3-day cruise on the Wonder. I'm posting a non-flash pic of the Mighty HERCules and his gang. It's sad to see any show be retired. I took tons of pics so I can always remember the show. I won't be seeing it again. Boo hoo!

Back to watching the snow fall.....


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

A day at sea on the Wonder





Disneydiva...are they retiring Hercules from the Wonder?  It was my DD's favorite.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Yes Pinkprincessmom, Herc is going to be replaced by Twice Charmed. I'm not exactly sure when the shows will switch. Twice Charmed is excellent though, no worries!

Here's a pic from my visit to Atlantis. If you like Chihuly glass, here's the post for you! This is a pic of the "sun" sculpture at Atlantis. The thing weights 11,200 lbs! I'm glad this thing isn't hanging from the ceiling in the Atrium of the Wonder/Magic!


----------



## Hgomes

I haven't figured out how to post a picture but love looking at all the new ones.  I guess everyone is too busy shopping now, but thought I'd bump this to try to keep it going for me!  It is a daily Magic fix.


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

scroll right/left to view the whole picture


----------



## Buddy Bear

Hgomes said:
			
		

> I haven't figured out how to post a picture but love looking at all the new ones.  I guess everyone is too busy shopping now, but thought I'd bump this to try to keep it going for me!  It is a daily Magic fix.




Basically you have to have your photo uploaded to a website and then you make a reference to it with the "Insert Image" icon when posting a new message.  

For instance I have a website called www.lopcs.com and I have created a folder called photos as a subdirectory; the photo I want to add to this forum is called tram.jpg so my reference to that photo is as follows:

http://www.lopcs.com/photos/tram.jpg  Here it is below






For the many who don't have their own website you can go to a site like Photo Bucket which is a free service that allows you to upload photos so you can post them here.

Good luck.

Any questions; email me directly Buddy Bear


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

I was tempted to dunk my face into the chocolate fountain on dessert night, but thankfully cooler heads prevailed.


----------



## tiggerandpooh

hey everyone,

i have benn looking at this page for quite some time now and would like to share my online album with you all

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ldola...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

i also have pictures of our christmas decoration and christmas tree also our first blizzard of the year


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Lovely sailing weather


----------



## tink2020




----------



## pppiglet

Be prepared to get hungry looking at all the food pictures tink2020!


----------



## Johnna_Story

Make sure you have a few hours to set aside!


----------



## lmok

Tink,

When in June are your going?

Lisa


----------



## ericamanda01

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Lovely sailing weather


This is a beautiful shot!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Thanks!  I took the pictures on this page last week on the Magic.

Here's one of the tree and the chandelier:


----------



## MiaSRN62

GORGEOUS pic Canadiancruiser


----------



## GoofyFD

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I took the pictures on this page last week on the Magic.
> 
> Here's one of the tree and the chandelier:



Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

What he said!!!!!  WOW that's a great shot!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Wonder how many lights are on that tree?  How beautiful!!

Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Loved the atrium pic CanadianCruiser - It gets me in the Xmas spirit!

Here's a cute on of my Sis and I enjoying Serenity Bay in our Minnie Mouse cover-ups. I could sit there ALL day!


----------



## diznylnd

GoofyFD: what an amazing pic of the xmas "Magic" on board the Cruise. Thanks for sharing.
Kirsty


----------



## mmouse37

Here is one from St. Thomas at Sapphire Beach Club which we went to on our own.....the iguanas were all over and I caught this one near my son...


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Whoa, that's a big iguana!  LOL that serenity bay photo is cute.

Thanks for the comments.    

Ever notice the little characters riding the waves on the bow graphics?  They are easy to miss, but if you look closely, you can see goofy and some other easily recognizable figures.... I only realized that they were there during our second cruise...  

Here's a photo from St. Maarten taken last week:


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Here's a cute way to make a family member into a Golden Mickey! My DS stood in front of the statue & instant golden ears! There are so many things to discover on the Magic and Wonder....now I sound like a DCL commercial!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Hey that's pretty neat!    

Here's a view overlooking the bay from atop of Fort Louis on St. Maarten.  We hired a cab for the afternoon to do an island tour last week.  We didn't get a chance to get up to Pic Paradis unfortunately since apparently you need a 4 wheel drive vehicle to get up there (?).


----------



## cristit14

The kids were playing shuffleboard on deck 4 when Donald came out and wanted to play with them.  They were both really excited.  DS says that he had to teach Donald how to play.


----------



## DisneyDiva4ever

Cute pic of Donald and friends!

I'm posting a pic of the Wonder atrium decked out in holiday decor. Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## cristit14

Here is a picture of my b'day cake the first night onboard in AP.


----------



## Verandah Man

Here is a view from the bridge of the Magic as we were sailing away from Castaway Cay on January 6, 2005.


----------



## soleilmagie

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Here is a view from the bridge of the Magic as we were sailing away from Castaway Cay on January 6, 2005.



Very nice picture! This brings back wonderful memories... We were not on the bridge of course, but still, we were enjoying the view from our (upgrade!!!) verandah. Almost a year has passed since then...


----------



## thegales

A day at sea on the Wonder.

The captain decided to buzz Castaway Cay to see the Magic


----------



## momm2four

I'm going to try one...  This was one afternoon in Beach Blanket on the Wonder.  It was at the end of the lunch shift, and these guys were so great with my youngest son.  It was one of those unexpected moments that makes your trip magic.  They played around with him for almost 15 minutes.




Lori P.


----------



## Verandah Man

momm2four.

Great pic!!! It's all about the Disney touch!!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Brunch at Palo


----------



## rocketralph

Verandah Man said:
			
		

> Here is a view from the bridge of the Magic as we were sailing away from Castaway Cay on January 6, 2005.


This is a very interesting picture because normally they back the ships into the dock at CC.


----------



## rocketralph

Mine for today.


----------



## Verandah Man

rocketralph said:
			
		

> This is a very interesting picture because normally they back the ships into the dock at CC.





This was the first time, in the three cruises that we were on, that the ship was docked facing forward at CC.


----------



## momm2four

Pirate Night!


----------



## lbgraves

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Ever notice the little characters riding the waves on the bow graphics?  They are easy to miss, but if you look closely, you can see goofy and some other easily recognizable figures.... I only realized that they were there during our second cruise...
> 
> ]



LOL!  The sun must have been just right last week.   I noticed them for the first time in three cruises in St. Maarten too.   I just wanted to get a picture of the scrollwork with Mickey at the front & when I was focusing I thought that one spot looked like Donald. Minnie & Daisy are on the other side.  I was sure to get pictures in St. Thomas.


----------



## lbgraves

Well, I am starting to go thru our pictures from last week's cruise.  I have no idea how many we took but before the camera ended up swiming at CC, we filled up the 2.5 GBs & DH had to download many cards to his laptop.  I found another GB card today when cleaning out the desk.  LOL!  Too bad we didn't take it with us.

Here are the kids waving to the CMs at the terminal after the characters left the sailaway party.  They all had fun giving DS high 4s during the show & checking out his hands.


----------



## lmok

lb,

That photo is priceless!!!

Lisa


----------



## wannabecruiser

Freat photos as always.  Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## lbgraves

We were lucky enough to get great seats for the shows.  We were front row center for the GM & TC matinees and second row for the main shows.   Here are some pictures from the Welcome aboard show.  Let me just get it out that ALL of my pictures from the shows were taken with the flash turned OFF.  There were times I questioned myself though since there were so many people using flash all around me.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Yippee!  I finally have pictures to post here after months of looking at everyone else's.  This is a picture of one of the DCL lifeboats.  They had at least two of them in the water while we were in Grand Cayman.  The crew and cast never stop working.


----------



## momm2four

My sons saw some other boys getting their hair braiding on Castaway Cay, so they thought they would get a couple of braids too,  As you can see, the experience was a little painful for my six year old, lol.




Lori P.


----------



## lbgraves

nzdisneymom said:
			
		

> Yippee!  I finally have pictures to post here after months of looking at everyone else's.  This is a picture of one of the DCL lifeboats.  They had at least two of them in the water while we were in Grand Cayman.  The crew and cast never stop working.


When you see lifeboat #8 out there wave & shout hey to Marco from Palo.  We found out that he is the driver for that one.  His brother use to drive another one and they would race each other around the harbor...when they could get away with it.  LOL!


----------



## dlf246

lbgraves said:
			
		

> We were lucky enough to get great seats for the shows.  We were front row center for the GM & TC matinees and second row for the main shows.



lbgraves: I am hard of hearing and use lipreading and try to sit that close to everything.  (I know of the listening devices, but lipreading is better for me).  Did you find a good rule of thumb for how long before performances you needed to get there to sit there?


----------



## lbgraves

We arrived around 1:30/1:35 for the 2 pm matinees and there were very few people in the theater until 1:45/1:50 when it started to fill up.  We are always at the doors when they open at night around 8 pm for the second showing.  They usually open the doors 30 minutes prior to the start of the show.  HOWEVER, I would think that if you talked to a CM at the entrance of the theater, or someone at GS your first afternoon onboard prior to dinner, explaining your situation, they should be able to make sure that you have a front row seat for every show.  They have reserved banners that they can place on the backs of the seats.   Hope that you enjoy the shows!


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS




----------



## winotracy

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:
			
		

>



Ok, you must have gotten that from a CM on CC, right?


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

winotracy said:
			
		

> Ok, you must have gotten that from a CM on CC, right?


no ... just some photoediting


----------



## winotracy

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:
			
		

> no ... just some photoediting



Great job!


----------



## lbgraves

One last picture from the welcome aboard show.






DD meeting Sleeping Beauty after the show Saturday night. 






DS checking out the new stuff in the lab.


----------



## Dixielady908

This is my first cruise and so far and enjoying all your pictures.   
  Thanks for sharing..... :    

   Denise


----------



## cristit14

Here is a big group of diser's on Pirate night.  We had a blast!


----------



## Jennifer48

BUMP!


----------



## lbgraves




----------



## cristit14

great picture Lisa!  I might have to borrow it for my album.   

Here is a picture of sunset at St Martin taken from the water taxi on the way back to the ship.


----------



## scottishwee35

lbgraves said:
			
		

>



What a beautiful picture!!

Scottishwee35


----------



## cristit14

Probably taken from deck 4.  We spent a lot of time there playing shuffleboard.


----------



## lmok

Can anyone give a quick lesson for dummies on how to download pictures to this web page?

Lisa


----------



## lmok

Can anyone give a quick lesson for dummies on how to download pictures to this web page?   

Lisa


----------



## macphrsn

Sign up on www.photobucket.com, follow instructions.

To post pictures once you have downloaded them to photobucket you will want to highlight the third box (img) and past that link into your post for disboards. Hope this helps, that is the short version.


----------



## lbgraves

This is actually my favorite shot of the moon on the water that DH took.






The kids were chosen to be dwarfs in the Golden Mickey's matinee.


----------



## Buddy Bear

lmok said:
			
		

> Can anyone give a quick lesson for dummies on how to download pictures to this web page?
> 
> Lisa




If you go back to page 152  I posted a fairly detailed explanation.

BB


----------



## tiggerandpooh

on the way to the Magic


----------



## rocketralph

lbgraves said:
			
		

> This is actually my favorite shot of the moon on the water that DH took.


I have one like that from the other side of the ship.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Palo in the evening


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Ever wonder where the Promenade deck leads to on Deck 4 forward?






Now you know.     Those are huge winches for the mooring lines and anchors.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Leaving Port on her way to St. Maarten


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Cruising the canal at Port Canaveral in December 2003 (Eastern Cruise)


----------



## Buddy Bear

My girls in front of the Atrium Christmas Tree on the Magic - Thanksgiving Cruise.






BB


----------



## karylrocks

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> Here's a pic from my visit to Atlantis. If you like Chihuly glass, here's the post for you! This is a pic of the "sun" sculpture at Atlantis. The thing weights 11,200 lbs! I'm glad this thing isn't hanging from the ceiling in the Atrium of the Wonder/Magic!



Inspired by Chucky's hair, no doubt.  
Actually, I work at an art museum and think his stuff is awesome.


----------



## georgeat

The Cliff Divers go from here




to here


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] Getting ready for the pirate party


----------



## lmok

BCV,

That is as cute as it can be.  He was really getting into it.

Did they have priate stuff in the gift shop and if so did they have anything for girls?

Lisa


----------



## lbgraves

We were out of town so I wasn't able to post.

DD getting her nails done for formal night while enjoying our verandah.




She spotted a rainbow while getting this glamour work done


----------



## ericamanda01

rocketralph said:
			
		

> I have one like that from the other side of the ship.



This is an absolutely beautiful shot!


----------



## Aisling




----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] Thanks IMOK He was having a great time playing pirate. We bought all of that stuff on-board the ship. I didn't really look for girls costumes but I'm sure they would have something for them.                                                                                                           I'm running out of pictures to post. Guess I'll have to take another cruise!


----------



## nrk

thegales said:
			
		

> A day at sea on the Wonder.
> 
> The captain decided to buzz Castaway Cay to see the Magic


Super pic....we were on castaway cay looking back...awesome sight....


----------



## momm2four

My mom would probably kill me for posting this, since I caught her while she was eating, but I love the shot, plus I think my mom is beautiful in any shot.






Lori P.


----------



## nzdisneymom

With Minnie on Pirate Night. We tried to get as many pictures of Minnie as she had outfits, but we weren't able to keep up.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I finally developed the underwater camera from the May repo cruise  

Gotta love Serenity Bay. I was the first one there






Debbie


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Orient Beach


----------



## Jennifer48

rocketralph said:
			
		

> I have one like that from the other side of the ship.



What a cool picture!  It doesn't even look like you are on the ship!


----------



## nzdisneymom

We didn't spend enough time here, but will the next time.


----------



## SandraLee

nzdisneymom . . .  Is that the Magic or the Wonder?  I remember Deck 7 aft having the same chairs as at the pools -- not these nice ones from Deck 4.  I have only been on the Magic.


----------



## nzdisneymom

SandraLee said:
			
		

> nzdisneymom . . .  Is that the Magic or the Wonder?  I remember Deck 7 aft having the same chairs as at the pools -- not these nice ones from Deck 4.  I have only been on the Magic.



This was on the Magic, sailing 12/17/05.


----------



## winotracy

SandraLee said:
			
		

> nzdisneymom . . .  Is that the Magic or the Wonder?  I remember Deck 7 aft having the same chairs as at the pools -- not these nice ones from Deck 4.  I have only been on the Magic.



I was thinking the same thing!  We will be on the Magic in September with an inside room (first time doing inside).  I will be out there a lot I think


----------



## lbgraves

OK keeping with the show shots, here are some from Twice Charmed.


----------



## tawasdave

bump


----------



## nzdisneymom

lbgraves said:
			
		

> OK keeping with the show shots, here are some from Twice Charmed.



These are fabulous.  We sat in the second tier for the shows so we didn't even get to see close-up! The kids will enjoy seeing these.


----------



## nzdisneymom

This is where you board the tender to go back to the ship in Grand Cayman. I took this picture from where the shuttle for our Island Tour dropped us off (we did it thru DCL).


----------



## lbgraves

nzdisneymom said:
			
		

> These are fabulous.  We sat in the second tier for the shows so we didn't even get to see close-up! The kids will enjoy seeing these.



  Here are a few more for them.


----------



## tubaman

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Here are a few more for them.



That was a great show.


----------



## clewert

posting for easy access


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

View from Fort Louis, Marigot, St. Maarten






http://www.st-maarten.com/history.htm


----------



## SPJammer

bump...


----------



## lbgraves

Here is a picture of DD discovering something that we hadn't ever noticed on our other 2 cruises.






This is one moment I wish that I had on video.  When it was DD's turn to see Snow White, she motioned to her to twirl around & then they did it together.  They do so much that makes the kids feel special. 





Sharing a special moment.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Magic anchored off the coast of Grand Cayman (Dec 2004)


----------



## S. C.

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Magic anchored off the coast of Grand Cayman (Dec 2004)


Great Shot!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great pics everyone!  Lisa, I didn't know you could get such good pics w/o flash.  I didn't even try.  Next time....


----------



## lbgraves

If you are close enough, you can.   Now I just need to learn how to adjust the shutter speed.   There were so many more pictures that I took that turned out blurred because they moved so much.  Also, I turned off the flash for the picture of DD looking at the 3D ship so it wouldn't glare on the glass.


----------



## tynkerbell

So many beautiful pictures. I can't wait till my cruise in June.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

S. C. said:
			
		

> Great Shot!



Thanks!    

Here's a shot of the rodent who hangs out in front of Lumiere's all the time (December 2005):


----------



## taeja71

It's cold here today. Some one, please post a warm picture!


----------



## winotracy

It was cold this morning, but warming up nicely today here   






Trunk Bay, St. Johns


----------



## clovely

lbgraves, the pictures you posted above (on the 5th) - which show is that?  I don't know if my kids will sit through three shows three nights in a row...I'm planning to see Hercules the first night, skip the Golden Mickeys (and let them play in the club while we go to Palo before the pirate stuff starts), and then see Dreams our last night - are those pictures from Dreams?  I hope so!


----------



## LisaGoeke

These pictures are great!  Makes me want to go back....

My husband took this picture on our Magic cruise in 2003.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Sunrise at Sea - somewhere between Key West and Grand Cayman.  The streaks down the middle, I just realized, are my hair blowing in front of the lens.  Oops.


----------



## clovely

LisaGoeke said:
			
		

> These pictures are great!  Makes me want to go back....
> 
> My husband took this picture on our Magic cruise in 2003.  QUOTE]
> 
> Lisa, that doesn't even look real!  Looks very "Disney" actually.  I can't wait.


----------



## lbgraves

clovely said:
			
		

> lbgraves, the pictures you posted above (on the 5th) - which show is that?  I don't know if my kids will sit through three shows three nights in a row...I'm planning to see Hercules the first night, skip the Golden Mickeys (and let them play in the club while we go to Palo before the pirate stuff starts), and then see Dreams our last night - are those pictures from Dreams?  I hope so!



No, that is from Twiced Charmed which is only on The Magic.  Out of the three shows on our first cruise, the kids were most fidgity for Hercules.  DS5 kept asking where the characters were.  LOL!  We had never seen the movie.  DH & I enjoyed it & miss it now.  I would recommend taking the kids to see Golden Mickeys instead because it does have so many of the characters in it.  I'll post some from dreams today.


----------



## lbgraves

Pictures from Dreams.


----------



## nzdisneymom

Hell - Grand Cayman - December 20, 2005


----------



## crzy4magic

On the Disney Magic - in addition to Twice Charmed, Golden Mickeys and Disney Dreams - there are production numbers in the Welcome Aboard Show and the Farewell Show.  This picture is of the Be Our Guest Number from the welcome aboard show


----------



## lbgraves

Mickey teasing DS by taking his graduation Mickey from him on the last night.


----------



## clovely

lb, I can't believe how much your kids look alike!  They're beautiful!  And you do get the best character pics!


----------



## clovely

lbgraves said:
			
		

> No, that is from Twiced Charmed which is only on The Magic.  Out of the three shows on our first cruise, the kids were most fidgity for Hercules.  DS5 kept asking where the characters were.  LOL!  We had never seen the movie.  DH & I enjoyed it & miss it now.  I would recommend taking the kids to see Golden Mickeys instead because it does have so many of the characters in it.  I'll post some from dreams today.



Mine haven't seen the movie either.  I think I'm going to get it for them and if they like it and get into it (and watch it several times in the next two months), we'll do that one.  If the movie does't grab them, I probably need to rethink it.  Thanks!


----------



## lbgraves

clovely said:
			
		

> lb, I can't believe how much your kids look alike!  They're beautiful!  And you do get the best character pics!



Thank you!  That does make me laugh though because people we know are always trying to figure out which one of us each of them takes after.   When DH & I started dating some people thought that we were siblings.


----------



## lmok

Does anyone have any pictures of the Farewell Show?  LB it is about time for you to go on  your cruise! How can you stand it?   

Lisa


----------



## lbgraves

LOL!  I'll have to upload some of them later.  I also need to change my countdown.  That is SINCE our last cruise.


----------



## grimgrinnin

Christmas Day brings Christmas Cookies!






grim


----------



## GOVAC24

Those pictures are great! We can't get back on board too soon! Thanks for making our wait slightly more bearable!


----------



## talicskai

LisaGoeke said:
			
		

> These pictures are great!  Makes me want to go back....
> 
> My husband took this picture on our Magic cruise in 2003.



Looking at this picture you can understand why people used to think the world was flat!    What a cool shot.
Teresa


----------



## BuzzNutt

bump.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Little snowman dude on the giant atrium Christmas Tree (December 2005):


----------



## crzy4magic

A little blurred from the casts' motion - the Finalle from the Fairwell Show on the Disney Magic


----------



## smchan

A show photo you ladies seem to never tire of seeing...






Sam


----------



## cristit14

LisaGoeke said:
			
		

> These pictures are great!  Makes me want to go back....
> 
> My husband took this picture on our Magic cruise in 2003.




That is a GREAT shot!


----------



## cristit14

Here are a couple from the Easter Magic last month.






From the spy party in Studio Sea.  That was really fun.  We are still doing all of the spy poses and secret spy handshakes that we learned.







This is DS on the Doubloon after he got his pirate tattoo.


----------



## grimgrinnin

grim


----------



## LongIslandMouse

Here is one from the view we had at the Polynesian from our land/sea last July.


----------



## LongIslandMouse

All your pics. are so wonderful, thank you all!  I'm so excited to go again this July


----------



## smchan

Herc - The King!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Aisling said:
			
		

>


*Aisling, that's a keeper, the reflection is perfect...

grim, who-da thunk a lifeboat would make such a pretty picture...

~   *


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I know my pictures are a little big, I'll apologize ahead of time for that...*

This is a sunset from St Maarten...from my first ever cruise...

I must say the Disney Magic couldn't have been a better way to start and add in all the wonderful DISers my family had the pleasure of cruising with~it really was Magical~


----------



## grimgrinnin

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *I know my pictures are a little big, I'll apologize ahead of time for that...*
> 
> This is a sunset from St Maarten...from my first ever cruise...
> 
> I must say the Disney Magic couldn't have been a better way to start and add in all the wonderful DISers my family had the pleasure of cruising with~it really was Magical~



The bigger the better!

I was just looking at this pic not 3 minutes ago in your photobucket, thinking you should post it.  

How about a sunrise from the very same day, pulling into St. Maarten:







grim


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Awesome shot Grim! and thank you *

I'll pick another one to post later or did you have an idea of which one I should show next


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*~DD and her best friend...enjoying a HOT day in St Maarten~*


----------



## lmok

Tigger,

I bet your daughter and friend had a good time   .  Did most of the beaches have chairs and umbrellas?

Lisa


----------



## scottishwee35

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *I know my pictures are a little big, I'll apologize ahead of time for that...*
> 
> This is a sunset from St Maarten...from my first ever cruise...
> 
> I must say the Disney Magic couldn't have been a better way to start and add in all the wonderful DISers my family had the pleasure of cruising with~it really was Magical~



Oh, don't apologise about the big photo as it is really beautiful and love it!!  

Looking forward to Wonder Cruise and see the beautiful weather, well i hope so lol

Scottishwee35


----------



## tiggerwannabe

lmok said:
			
		

> Tigger,
> 
> I bet your daughter and friend had a good time   .  Did most of the beaches have chairs and umbrellas?
> 
> Lisa


 Yes, both girls had a great time~with the exception of our day at Castaway Cay my two truly preferred the ship.

 Yes, they have chairs and umbrellas. Most taxi to a familiar hotel and rent from them-otherwise you'd be dealin with the locals and the locals are peddlers that span every two feet along Front Street in St Maarten.

I must recommend an organized excursion while in St Maarten, the place was so uncomfortable for my girls that we only spent an hour on the island.

~thank you scottishwee35~
I like all the detail that can be seen when a photo is published at just the right size.~


----------



## EMMOM

Great pictures!!  I was just wondering at what park where the Narnia pictures taken?  Is there a new attraction for Narnia also?  Thanks


----------



## disneylover5

If this image is small, I am just learning. Can someone tell me how to resize in Photobucket?


----------



## Buddy Bear

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> If this image is small, I am just learning. Can someone tell me how to resize in Photobucket?



You don't have to resize just use the "insert image" icon to post a photo like this.  What you used is the "insert hyperlink" icon which added the photo but created a link to the actual photo at photobucket.  Notice you can click on your posted image and it opens up the original in its correct size.






Good Luck,

Buddy Bear


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*EMMOM: Thank You! 

A Narnia exhibit is set up at MGM now...it's right next to Who Wants to be a Millionaire and has walk thru's every 15 minutes. 

Disneylover5: Once you resize to a small photo you cannot make them bigger again without reloading the original. Photobucket sizes down, never up 

The pic below is a great photo op spot on Castaway Cay*


----------



## disneylover5

Buddy Bear said:
			
		

> You don't have to resize just use the "insert image" icon to post a photo like this.  What you used is the "insert hyperlink" icon which added the photo but created a link to the actual photo at photobucket.  Notice you can click on your posted image and it opens up the original in its correct size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Buddy Bear



HELP!! I can not find Insert Image Icon?? 
Sorry to be so dumb..just learning


----------



## Buddy Bear

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> HELP!! I can not find Insert Image Icon??
> Sorry to be so dumb..just learning



Not a problem, glad to help.  When you are in the process of typing a new message you should see the standard formatting icons above for bold, italic, underline, etc.  The yellow icon that looks like a small mountain range is the insert image icon.  

Hold your cursor over the icon for a second and a text description will pop up - Insert Image.  Click on that icon, add the web address to your photo, and click on the icon again.  The IMG tag has a start and end tag that encapsulates the web address so you need to click on it before and after your photo's address.

BB


----------



## disneylover5

Now they are huge!!

Let me try this one. This is Daniel and me fishing off of Castaway CAy..that is a great excursion....everyone should try it sometime!!






[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## disneylover5

Buddy Bear thanks for helping me. I just did it above and you can see the results...do you know what I did wrong?


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> Buddy Bear thanks for helping me. I just did it above and you can see the results...do you know what I did wrong?



In Photobucket youjust need to copy and paste the last line of the 3 URL's (web addresses) it automatically will post here in DIS without you having to format it

I am assuming that you are right clicking on the picture and taking the URL from there?

Does that make sense?
Debbie


----------



## Buddy Bear

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> Buddy Bear thanks for helping me. I just did it above and you can see the results...do you know what I did wrong?



The web address for the fishing image is http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f247/lhalterman/100_1183.jpg

To make the image appear correctly you would click on the insert image tag, type or copy and paste the web address and click the image tag again.

If I type the code to show you how it should look the image will appear and you won't be able to read the code so I will delete the beginning part of the  IMG tag so it won't work correctly.

IMG]http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f247/lhalterman/100_1183.jpg[/IMG]

As you can see above I deleted the first square bracket in front of the IMG tag so it is easily read.


----------



## EMMOM

tiggerwannabe, Thanks again we will be in disney world in April and my DS11 really enjoys the books and loved the movie I know he will love to see this.


----------



## disneylover5

Thanks so much for helping me   .....let me try again????


----------



## disneylover5

I GET IT!!       

I was using the IMG from Photobucket and I should have been using URL with the Insert Photo button.....

Buddy Bear, you must be a teacher to be so patient with me!!


----------



## nordkin

The kids in Aculpolco


----------



## Bobbybear68

Aw Disneylover5, You caught Dory!


----------



## disneylover5

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> Aw Disneylover5, You caught Dory!



Don't worry, we put her back in the ocean. She was fine!!


----------



## Buddy Bear

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> I GET IT!!
> 
> I was using the IMG from Photobucket and I should have been using URL with the Insert Photo button.....
> 
> Buddy Bear, you must be a teacher to be so patient with me!!




Glad to be of help.  I knew you could do it  

Jeff (Buddy Bear)


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Myself and DW at CC the Friday after Thanksgiving when the Wonder and the Magic were having their "horn sound off".


----------



## goin2disneyagain

LisaGoeke said:
			
		

> These pictures are great!  Makes me want to go back....
> 
> My husband took this picture on our Magic cruise in 2003.


WOW....that's breath taking...


----------



## lbgraves

Pictures from the behind the scenes tour program.

The props manager shows us the front stage lift area.





Everything set up behind stage for the Golden Mickey's night.  They actually rotate the sets every day depending on what show is that day.





Dreams all wrapped up.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*You are very welcome EMMOM,

such cool experiences you guys,

so many different beautiful views.

~Here is a St Thomas sunset for today~

*


----------



## Jennifer48

No pictures yet today?!   

Someone please post one of your fabulous pictures please!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Tuesday night on the Western - the only official opportunity to get your photo made with both Mickey AND Minnie (according to the CM at Shutters).  I love Minnie's outfit!


----------



## nzdisneymom

double post - sorry


----------



## Mickee

Our Favorite


----------



## pjpoohbear

mine for the week, lol.






the last night on board, a final stroll around deck 4.


----------



## GrayFal

Hey Penny, It's our GUYS! This is cheating as there are 3 but .....why not!


----------



## lvstitch

This is my favorite picture of our vacation.


----------



## grimgrinnin

grim


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*The moon still being up makes that photo one of my favorites of yours Grim  *


----------



## GoofyFD

I love this thread!!!!


----------



## GoofyFD




----------



## GoofyFD

One more.


----------



## Mi3stooges

lvstitch said:
			
		

> This is my favorite picture of our vacation.


AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Mi3stooges

I just noticed your from Las Vegas, I'll be at the Aladdin for the Miss America Pageant (As an audience member!! HA HA   )
Love it there!!


----------



## lvstitch

You'll have a lot of fun.  It's actually a great place to live.  I am originally from New York so it is much different but much cheaper too.


----------



## Mi3stooges

I live in NY (the only state I lived in).  My husbands Uncle lives about 1 mile south of the strip on FLamingo.  We visit the strip often and his Uncle says if he wants to know anything about Vegas, he'll ask us!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

GrayFal said:
			
		

> Hey Penny, It's our GUYS! This is cheating as there are 3 but .....why not!




Hey Gal!  I knew I had good company on the DCL CJ II!  My favorite pic with our guys was just before MK opening, we were heading to CRT early, and I have a pic with them, the castle and no one else behind us.  It is on paper, will have to get it scanned.  Now back to the seas.

Penny


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I've resized my submission for a better fit  *

_Napkins make lovely hair ribbons _


----------



## brack

pjpoohbear said:
			
		

> This is my favorite place on the last day of the cruise,
> Penny



I noticed in your signature that you are looking for tablemates. My DW and I are on that cruise also. If you are really interested to share a table just let us know.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Disney Magic at St. Thomas (December 2003)


----------



## BCV02

[/b]





[/QUOTE]
tiggerwannabe
This picture is gorgeous. Hope you don't mind but it just became my new wallpaper!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Sunset at leaving from Castaway Cay (12/23/05)


----------



## nzdisneymom

BCV02 said:
			
		

> This picture is gorgeous. Hope you don't mind but it just became my new wallpaper!



LOL - I know what you mean - I see pictures here all the time that I want to see for a while - this is a fabulous thread and what a great way to get your family (even more) excited about cruising - just looking through the photos to see what's ahead!


----------



## lvstitch

Docking at Castaway Cay


----------



## grimgrinnin

Golden Eagle Catamaran (St. Maarten excursion)





grim


----------



## tiggerwannabe

BCV02 said:
			
		

> tiggerwannabe
> This picture is gorgeous. Hope you don't mind but it just became my new wallpaper!



_I believe that is of Skull Island, across the bay from St Thomas, I am told it is where the original King Kong movie was filmed _

*Thank you and You're welcome  *

I am proud to share


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*~Mine for tonight...
The Magic Atrium looked so purty all done up for the holidays~

~Mrs Claus was reading twas the night before Christmas~*





There is a link to the full size photo embedded in my thumbnail...mine are really just too big for these boards


----------



## GoofyFD

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> grim


I love this shot!


----------



## GoofyFD

brack said:
			
		

> I noticed in your signature that you are looking for tablemates. My DW and I are on that cruise also. If you are really interested to share a table just let us know.


Brack we have missed you over on the cruise meets page!
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=687147&page=1&pp=15


----------



## pjpoohbear

brack said:
			
		

> I noticed in your signature that you are looking for tablemates. My DW and I are on that cruise also. If you are really interested to share a table just let us know.




Still up for mates, more important why haven't you come over to the thread,     They are a chatty bunch!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=687147 

Penny
GoofyFD missed your post, I quess we are the double dip cruiser posse.


----------



## cristit14

Here are a couple from the Magic last month.

Here are my "cool dudes"






Here is DD on pirate night


----------



## GrayFal

I took this picture of the MAGIC hanging off the back of the tender ship in Grand Cayman .....


----------



## GrayFal

*One More........DH at Serenity Bay Beach*


----------



## lvstitch

Sail Away Party


----------



## cristit14

Here is the first sighting of the Magic from the car





Here is a picture at St Thomas.  The water was just beautiful!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Deck 6 forward - painted hallway near elevator *


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

I posted this one a couple of years ago... another photo of the promenade deck (December 2003):


----------



## tawasdave

Bump


----------



## grimgrinnin

grim


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

Now that is a cool picture Grim. Love that at first you can't even tell what it is. Well, Non-DIS'rs wouldn't.


----------



## nzdisneymom

At the observation point at the end of the old bike trail on Castaway Cay (the trail that starts by the cabanas at Serenity Bay).


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Hidden Mickeys on Castaway Cay *


----------



## Amlee

DCL lobby


----------



## Amlee

Disney Wonder Lobby


----------



## Amlee

Disney Wonder Lobby


----------



## Amlee

Disney Wonder Pool


----------



## Amlee

Top Deck of the Disney Wonder


----------



## Amlee

Top deck of the Disney Wonder


----------



## Amlee

Teen loft on the Disney Wonder


----------



## Amlee

Teen Loft on the Disney Wonder.


----------



## Amlee

Disney Wonder while docked in Port Canaveral, FL


----------



## Amlee

Disney Wonder while docked in Port Canaveral, FL


----------



## Amlee

The Disney Wonder while docked in Port Canaveral, FL.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

i'll join in...this is from 2000...my DS getting his hair "raked" by chip with his little sand rake.  






Christine


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Stef and Britt in Porthole at Beat Street*


----------



## Amlee

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *Stef and Britt in Porthole at Beat Street*




That is the picture I want to get of my nieces and nephews.   I love those portholes.   I could curl up with a good book and really enjoy myself in one of them!


----------



## lvstitch

What I had for dessert the first night:


----------



## goin2disneyagain

lvstitch said:
			
		

> What I had for dessert the first night:


Cute!!


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> I posted this one a couple of years ago... another photo of the promenade deck (December 2003):


Nice pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Thanks!

It's interesting to see the Disney Wonder photos that were posted.  I didn't realize the atrium colours were so different from the Magic's.

Sailing the vast ocean waterways...


----------



## lillygator

Thought I would post a few....

DCL docked in St Thomas - the view is from Paradise Point





St Thomas...or Neverland as my Darling Samantha appropriately called it....





Awatermelon pirate carving!





Pinel Island in St Marteen


----------



## cristit14

great pics Vanessa!  I am stealing some for my album if you don't mind.  

Here are a couple more from me


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Amlee, The only thing I forgot - the kids really should've had mickey/minnie ears on when we did this shot ... next time  *

These two would've won if there were a best dressed pirate costume contest  

~ it seems Grim's got da Redhead ~









[size=-2]that'd be Grimgrinnin and his Mistress Minniegrl from the Christmas 7 Day Eastern on the Magic this past year  Hi guys  [/size]


----------



## Vanvmom

Here's one of my favorite Mickey & Minnie shots.  It is from Till We Meet Again.


----------



## Vanvmom

One more fun Mickey photo.  This one was taken at the Golden Mickey After Party.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Giant cactus overlooking Hawk's Nest Bay, St. John (December 2003)


----------



## princessh

The Wonder docked at CC!


----------



## lvstitch

Romantic Turn Down:


----------



## Mickee




----------



## Mickee




----------



## Mickee

This was pretty cool in Nassau.
This is the exact type of aircraft that crashed in Miami Harbor last month.


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

Great picture of the airplane. My son loves this picture!!  Thanks for posting it


----------



## cristit14




----------



## TiggerStac

Here is DS and DH at Castaway Cay in 2/04.


----------



## ricktib

Magic steaming around the western end of Cuba on the way to Grand Cayman - as viewed from an NCL ship (1/16/06):


----------



## talicskai

ricktib said:
			
		

> Magic steaming around the western end of Cuba on the way to Grand Cayman - as viewed from an NCL ship (1/16/06):




VERY COOL PICTURE!


----------



## nzdisneymom

The chef is putting on the finishing touches for the midnight dessert buffet on the Magic.


----------



## lvstitch

Pirate Night


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

way cool!!!


----------



## cristit14

In St Marteen





This is the life on Deck 10


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

That's a cute photo of your DS on Deck 10!    

Sunset at Key West, FL (December 2004)


----------



## monkeybug94

Subscribing--keep it comin'!


----------



## lvstitch

View from my balcony while docking in Nassau:


----------



## GoofyFD

I love this thread.


----------



## Michelle2

One of my favorite pictures of our trip. Sunset up on deck, nobody around, beautiful ship!


----------



## rjh8115

lvstitch said:
			
		

> View from my balcony while docking in Nassau:



Oh look, my dream house


----------



## lvstitch

I asked my husband to buy me the pretty pink house.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Christmas memories... (December 2003)


----------



## Dixielady908

Disneynut4ever said:
			
		

> That is such a sad sight.  I cannot wait for our cruise, but your picture reminded me that we will have to "suffer through" that part of the cruise as well.


     that is sooo sad
I am so enjoying all your pictures...My frist cruise in November and now it seems like its sooo far away....Keep posting thoes wonderful pictures.....


Denise


----------



## soleilmagie

lvstitch said:
			
		

> I asked my husband to buy me the pretty pink house.



I don't know if it was on sale when you went by, but it was when we did (go to post 1480 on this thread - page 99)!


----------



## nzdisneymom




----------



## cristit14

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> That's a cute photo of your DS on Deck 10!
> 
> Sunset at Key West, FL (December 2004)



Thanks!  
Love the pic of the sunset!
Here is a pic of us on the Doubloon in St. Thomas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a pic of one of the stingrays we saw while snorkeling off of the Doubloon


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Here's a photo I took of the fireworks on Pirates Night (December 2004).


----------



## monkeybug94

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Here's a photo I took of the fireworks on Pirates Night (December 2004).



Who! That's a really nice picture!


----------



## VickynMickey

Here is a picture of my son in 2003 Wonder Cruise, with a beautiful sunset!!


----------



## VickynMickey

My daughter and I Animator's Palate 2003!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*CanadianCruiser2, I must say... Your photos are exceptional : *


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Sorry guys...but I'm in the mood for a Big one ​


----------



## grimgrinnin

We prepare to plunder on the Doubloon Snorkel and Sail






grim


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

How did you like the Doubloon? We are thinking of doing this on our cruise?


----------



## LongIslandMouse

My two year old wasn't too excited to stand next to Captain Hook for a photo


----------



## lucas

LongIslandMouse said:
			
		

> My two year old wasn't too excited to stand next to Captain Hook for a photo



This one really made me smile!  Reminds me of me when I was a kid!


----------



## LongIslandMouse

> Originally Posted by lvstitch
> I asked my husband to buy me the pretty pink house.





			
				soleilmagie said:
			
		

> I don't know if it was on sale when you went by, but it was when we did (go to post 1480 on this thread - page 99)!



You must be talking about this pretty bungalow


----------



## LongIslandMouse

lucas said:
			
		

> This one really made me smile!  Reminds me of me when I was a kid!



My first trip to DisneyWorld was when I was 12   
and I thought the characters were corny, what a jerk I was!  Now I guess I'm making up for lost time because I can't get enough of Disney


----------



## LongIslandMouse

Here is my dh picking up my sleepy one from Flounders where Snow White made an appearance!


----------



## lvstitch

LongIslandMouse said:
			
		

> You must be talking about this pretty bungalow



Yep, that's it.  How much you think they want for it?


----------



## lvstitch

Pirate Monkey  :


----------



## grimgrinnin

Marypoppinsiam said:
			
		

> How did you like the Doubloon? We are thinking of doing this on our cruise?



It was GREAT!  We've done 4 different excursions now, and this was by far our favorite.  The crew makes it so much fun, and I got to swim with sea turtles.  Oh yeah - and pirate tatoos!


grim


----------



## LongIslandMouse

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> It was GREAT!  We've done 4 different excursions now, and this was by far our favorite.  The crew makes it so much fun, and I got to swim with sea turtles.  Oh yeah - and pirate tatoos!
> 
> 
> grim



Was this excursion on the western carib. trip?  Can you give me some details please, I'm looking at my Disney Shore excursion and see the "Fury Catamaran Sail, Snorkel and Beach Party" on Cozumel, is that it?


----------



## Tarabra

LongIslandMouse said:
			
		

> My first trip to DisneyWorld was when I was 12
> and I thought the characters were corny, what a jerk I was!  Now I guess I'm making up for lost time because I can't get enough of Disney


 I hear ya on that one.  My first trip was at 13 and 14.  Was bored stiff at that age!!  Now I have a finer appreciation!


----------



## Michelle2

I loved at sea mornings!


----------



## tubaman

I've got one for ya.  Here is a little clip of the Disney Magic going through the Panama Canal. http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/disney-magic-animation.html


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

mmouse37 said:
			
		

> Here is one from St. Thomas at Sapphire Beach Club which we went to on our own.....the iguanas were all over and I caught this one near my son...



I would just DIE if I saw one of those walking around ... i really would!!


----------



## grimgrinnin

LongIslandMouse said:
			
		

> Was this excursion on the western carib. trip?  Can you give me some details please, I'm looking at my Disney Shore excursion and see the "Fury Catamaran Sail, Snorkel and Beach Party" on Cozumel, is that it?



It's on the Eastern (St. Thomas).

grim


----------



## alikat99

Ok, here are some from our DVC member cruise this past September!





Dancing with Mr Smee!





The Wonder from the Key West Lighthouse





Enjoying Ice Cream on Castaway Cay





Taking a break in the Mickey Pool


----------



## cristit14

The Doubloon was great!  The crew was really good with the kids.  DS didn't want to snorkle to start with, so he stayed on the ship with the Pirates.  After a little while we looked back over to the ship while we were snorkeling and saw him getting in the water with Billy Bones.  He got his own private tour.  He told me he saw a Crush, Nemo and Dory.


----------



## VickynMickey

Thats one beautiful ship in paradise!!!!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

DD at Mount Rustmore.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Local resident of Grand Case, St. Maarten


----------



## tiggerwannabe

~Still St Thomas~


----------



## monkeybug94

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Local resident of Grand Case, St. Maarten



That doggy is now my desktop background!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

It looks like that's his favorite spot there.  We stopped off in
front of a couple of outdoor BBQ restaurants in Grand Case where they were
 cooking up chicken and caribbean lobsters.  You can walk to the back area
 where the boat docks are, and this little dog was just lounging around
 getting a tan.      You'll have to post up some pictures from your
 March 25 cruise once you go!

Excellent sunset shots, tw!

Here's Michelle2's photos... all I'm getting is a little red X.  Maybe that
 blogger site doesn't let you link to the photos outside of their site?  Very
 nice shots!


----------



## MiaSRN62

My ds and dd in Grand Caymen at the turtle farm.........


----------



## num1tigerfan

This was DD highlight of our recent 1/22 4 night wonder trip.  It was taken in front of Tritons at the princess greeting on 1/23!


----------



## macphrsn

During our 4X4 Excursion in Costa Maya, Mexico I noticed this poor dog. 

I just had to take a picture to show my Yellow Labrador, Jackson that he leads of very posh and pampered life (Lucky Dog).


----------



## VickynMickey

Here is a picture of our Head Server Denize helping my daughter eat her b-day cake.  He made her laugh so hard,  she smiled the rest of the night. These are the best moments of the cruise!!!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

num1tigerfan said:
			
		

> This was DD highlight of our recent 1/22 4 night wonder trip.  It was tken in front of Tritons at the princess greeting on 1/23!



Very cute picture!

I've edited out the red eye for you.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## num1tigerfan

No problem.  Thanks!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Chankanaab Park, Cozumel, December 2004


----------



## Eeyore77

Ok this will be fun I had no idea what this thread was about till now... LOL...
I thought this picture was fun since we all have to go through this...


----------



## GoofyFD

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Chankanaab Park, Cozumel, December 2004


Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer48

Eeyore77 said:
			
		

> Ok this will be fun I had no idea what this thread was about till now... LOL...
> I thought this picture was fun since we all have to go through this...



I like how the flash from the camera made everyones reflectors glow!


----------



## lvstitch

Pirate Night Fireworks


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

The much sought-after #2 boarding card.


----------



## num1tigerfan

Flame me, but I think this is so cute!!!  This is what our kids were doing on the 1/22/06  4 night wonder after they couldn't sit still at dinner anymore!  We had a table of 18 so our dinner took quite awhile!


----------



## captchris

num1tigerfan said:
			
		

> Flame me, but I think this is so cute!!!  This is what our kids were doing on the 1/22/06  4 night wonder after they couldn't sit still at dinner anymore!  We had a table of 18 so our dinner took quite awhile!


LOL that would be my kids too!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Who needs the kids' club when you got the under-the-table club?  

Thanks GoofyFD.    

 Sunset on the promenade deck


----------



## westjones

Eeyore77 said:
			
		

> Ok this will be fun I had no idea what this thread was about till now... LOL...
> I thought this picture was fun since we all have to go through this...




Where does you room have to be located in order to have Animators as your meeting location for the drill?  That would be much more comfortable than standing outside.
DJ


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Where does you room have to be located in order to have Animators as your meeting location for the drill?


Not the OP, but we had our drill in AP in '02 and we were on deck 7 all the way aft (7131 and 7138).  In '04, we were on deck 5 all the forward (SPH rooms) and had to go up on deck.  I agree......AP was MUCH better !


----------



## Hygiene99

Eeyore77 said:
			
		

> Ok this will be fun I had no idea what this thread was about till now... LOL...
> I thought this picture was fun since we all have to go through this...




Nice to see the NEW life Vests !!!  old one , kinda  pain !!

They also have room numbers right on Front..7114 in this photo..


----------



## clewert

Just got back from the Disney Magic Eastern January 21-28 cruise here is one of the ship docked in St. Thomas and photo was taken from Paradise Point.


----------



## clewert

Here are the kids on Pirate night in the outfits I made Mickey LOVED them 






One of the two pillowcases we had signed I LOVE how they turned out.


----------



## lbgraves

Hygiene99 said:
			
		

> Nice to see the NEW life Vests !!!  old one , kinda  pain !!
> 
> They also have room numbers right on Front..7114 in this photo..



YES!!!  We were so happy to see them last month.  Even the kids were more comfortable in them.    The check in goes much faster with the room numbers on the front too.


----------



## hooksenemy

I just wanted to pass along, that is one of the best pictures I have ever seen.  It captured my memory of our last cruise - and makes me even more excited for our upcoming May Eastern.

All the pictures have been great but that one is how I remember it being!


----------



## cristit14

The kids on Castaway Cay with the "snow".  And to think we took a cruise to get away from the snow.


----------



## lvstitch

Docked in Nassau:


----------



## misseulalie

Parrot Cay party!!!!  Our wonderful waiter in the afro wig, holding up our asst. server who was celebrating his last day on the job.


----------



## Bobbybear68

[/IMG] 

Here is the Magic back in September at the Cozumel pier before the huricane.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Wow, BobbyBear68, that's like a picture perfect postcard!


----------



## lbgraves

westjones said:
			
		

> Where does you room have to be located in order to have Animators as your meeting location for the drill?  That would be much more comfortable than standing outside.
> DJ



It seems like all of the far aft rooms go to AP for the drill.  We were on deck 2 & someone's report for our room said that they went to AP.  We are now back on deck 7 forward though...so on deck 4 but portside so out of the sun.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

It's much nicer to have your meeting place for the drill in AP since you can sit down, and it's not so hot and uncomfortable like on the promenade deck.  It would be nice if they served some drinks and snacks in AP during the drill, but   I guess the Captain probably would frown on that.     

Dusk at St. Maarten


----------



## rocketralph

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is the Magic back in September at the Cozumel pier before the huricane.


Very nice shot. I have been told that the hurricane wiped out that pier.   Does anyone have any shot of what it looks like now?


----------



## winotracy

rocketralph said:
			
		

> Very nice shot. I have been told that the hurricane wiped out that pier.   Does anyone have any shot of what it looks like now?



Not a great picture of the pier, but this was taken two weeks ago.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Thanks for the nice responses to my picture. Here is one I took from the Magic looking out on CC. Now that I have figured out how to do this I have the bug, but I don't think you would want to see all 632 pictures.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> but I don't think you would want to see all 632 pictures.


Sure we would !   Bring 'em on Bob


----------



## Bobbybear68

MiaSRN62, I'm originally from Lansdale. Moved away 33 years ago. Mom and several Brothers and Sisters still live there however and we visit several times a year. Go Knights!


----------



## lvstitch

Castaway Cay:


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

DisneyDiva4ever said:
			
		

> This will put a smile on your face anyday! I took this one while at CC. It seems that Donald was in the mood to shake it! Ducks dance too you know!




Finally made it to page 100..and I can't resist:


"I like duck butts and I cannot lie!"
 

These pics are awesome everyone!!!


----------



## Hygiene99

rocketralph said:
			
		

> Very nice shot. I have been told that the hurricane wiped out that pier.   Does anyone have any shot of what it looks like now?


Before


			
				Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is the Magic back in September at the Cozumel pier before the huricane.




After



			
				winotracy said:
			
		

> Not a great picture of the pier, but this was taken two weeks ago.



Sections of the end of the pier, Seem To Be Missing From what We could Tell!!


----------



## num1tigerfan

pirate night on 1/24/06 at Animators Palate





As you can see everyone was in the "spirit"!!  We had a blast!


----------



## grimgrinnin

It doesn't get any better than this:  The Disney Magic, Heads-Up Bar, and a Konk Kooler!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Very nice Grim...I can almost feel the sunshine  *

Here's a member of our very own under the table club


----------



## mm lover in Ia

Now that is cute and Black Mail for later down the road!!!!   

Optimistic Realist~ 

Photographer Extraordinaire~ 

Disney is my Therapy~




Join Date: Aug 2002
Location: NJ - 1030 Miles North of Orlando
Posts: 3,750 
  Very nice Grim...I can almost feel the sunshine  

Here's a member of our very own under the table club


----------



## tiggerwannabe

I bet there's no feeling like falling asleep
under a table
in a tux 

He was such a cutie...I think there's about 15 pictures of him from that night out there-we even had a lady from a neighboring table come over and take a picture of him


----------



## num1tigerfan

very cute!  That isn't what my toddles were doing as pictured on an earlier post!!  LOL


----------



## nskjerven

ok I know that boy under the table....too many shirley temples....     

you think that is black mail, I better post his easter bunny outfit with the pink tail (okay better not!)

Thanks for making my stopping in worthwhile tiggie


----------



## nskjerven

okay here they are in real action...


----------



## dutch_girl_scout

I spent hours and hours yesterday looking at all the pictures.  Both my computers have new wallpaper.      Here is a picture taken at Dolphin Encounters in Nassau.  The dolphin was showing off for everyone who was waiting for the ferry to come back.


----------



## grimgrinnin

My personal favorite of the table-sleeper-underer...







grim


----------



## cristit14

This is on the water taxi in St. Martin, AFTER we got most of the sand off of DS.


----------



## Bobbybear68

And we still got in the water!


----------



## taeja71

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> And we still got in the water!


----------



## DVC Jen

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is the Magic back in September at the Cozumel pier before the huricane.




You are making it VERY hard for me to wait!


----------



## brack

My DW on deck 4 of the Magic one year ago. I can't wait to get back.


----------



## lvstitch

The very first time I saw the Wonder (live and in person):


----------



## Aisling

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> It doesn't get any better than this:  The Disney Magic, Heads-Up Bar, and a Konk Kooler!




Grim, I like you better in the pink hat!

Great photo!

Luv the kids with Mickey and Minnie!


----------



## Aisling

A drunk guy sitting on the steps at 4 AM!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> My personal favorite of the table-sleeper-underer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grim


*THAT! is absolutely priceless  *


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

grimgrinnin said:
			
		

> My personal favorite of the table-sleeper-underer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grim


 
This, my fellow DISers is why we fork out the $$$ to Disney. You CANNOT put a price on the memories our kids get from our trips to WDW or on DCL. In my humble opinion, Walt understood what would make families happy and Disney has given our family many, many wonderful memories from our many trips with Mickey Mouse.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

need_a_Disney_fix said:
			
		

> This, my fellow DISers is why we fork out the $$$ to Disney. You CANNOT put a price on the memories our kids get from our trips to WDW or on DCL. In my humble opinion, Walt understood what would make families happy and Disney has given our family many, many wonderful memories from our many trips with Mickey Mouse.


here here


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Here are two of my reasons for going on our cruise  *


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Do they *ever* have anyone actually playing that piano in Palo???


----------



## Bobbybear68

The adult beach at CC.


----------



## Amlee

A thunderstorm coming ashore on CC


----------



## Amlee

The waves crashing at CC before the Thunder Storm.


----------



## LongIslandMouse

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> Here's a member of our very own under the table club



That _is_ precious!

Ok, here we were just leaving the room for the prom deck, my littlest one looking rather horrified about having to wear the jacket...and dd looking not too happy he's screaming in her ear  






Bobbybear68, I would love to see *all* your pics. too!!!  I love everyones contribution to this thread!


----------



## mmouse37

OT but I had to post....






x
x
x


----------



## cristit14




----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks mmouse !  That was funny.....   I forwarded it on to a few people.  

Here are my 2 dd's on board the Wonder with Witt, our assistant server....





A pic I snapped on CC.....ahhh, to be there now...........


----------



## Jennifer48

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> The adult beach at CC.



Oh man I can't wait to be there


----------



## Hercules10

Pirate attack in St. Lucia





who else?





Animator's Palate. 





Sunrise at the Pitons


----------



## GOVAC24

Keep the pictures coming! Our next cruise will be in Sept but not on Disney    The Extended family decided & our votes didn't count. So no "Magic" Cruise until 2007. I'm counting on you guys to give me my fix!
Can ya help us out?


----------



## brack

CC on our January 2005 cruise. I hope that this year will be calm one.


----------



## LoveMickey

I've tried many times to post a picture, I think I may have it this time.

As the Wonder pulls into Castaway Cay

yea - small pix but I did it.


----------



## LoveMickey

Dale at the Pirate party


----------



## cristit14

DD with Turk shortly after boarding.


----------



## lbgraves

LOL!  Here's our under the table member.  He thought that he was getting away from the camera.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

lbgraves said:
			
		

> LOL!  Here's our under the table member.  He thought that he was getting away from the camera.


----------



## lenshanem

Oldest DD with the Disney pirates -





Youngest DD after getting braids -


----------



## brack

I thought that I would post something a little different from one of my cruises. This is a post card from the Magic in 2004 that I bought and Captain Tom autographed.


----------



## clovely

Bethipooh4 said:
			
		

> Chocolate anyone??



If Bethipooh's not around (this post was a while ago), does anyone know where this chocolate Pooh came from?  Dd wants one!

Thanks!
Cynthia


----------



## brack

clovely said:
			
		

> If Bethipooh's not around (this post was a while ago), does anyone know where this chocolate Pooh came from?  Dd wants one!
> 
> Thanks!
> Cynthia



They make them on the ship along with many other really intricate pieces.


----------



## Amlee

clovely said:
			
		

> If Bethipooh's not around (this post was a while ago), does anyone know where this chocolate Pooh came from?  Dd wants one!
> 
> Thanks!
> Cynthia




They seem to be on the birthday cakes.    My mothers b'day care had a chocolate replica of the Wonder on it.


----------



## lbgraves

The birthday cakes have the small picture of the ship on the white chocolate.  The larger pieces are used for the brunch in Palo & the desert buffet on the Magic.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Heads Up Bar, Castaway Cay


----------



## brack

My DS sensing that I have my camera trained on him.


----------



## LoveMickey

All alone on the ship


----------



## dahuffy

Hey Tinksdad, I checked out some of your "Dive Pictures" how exciting!
I must say that eel didn't look to happy with you though


----------



## Amlee

My family!!


----------



## GOVAC24

That's what Disney is about!!!!
Great shot of the family!


----------



## Amlee

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> That's what Disney is about!!!!
> Great shot of the family!




Thanks!   The girl first refused to take a picture of us all.   She said we were too many.   My mother assured her we would sqeeze in for the picture.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Heated stone chairs in the Vista Spa


----------



## Jennifer48

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Heated stone chairs in the Vista Spa



I could use one of these right now.  My cube is freezing!


----------



## num1tigerfan

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Heated stone chairs in the Vista Spa


  Those chairs are great.  They are sooooooo relaxing.  I dozed every late afternoon in them!!!  It is so peaceful.  DH even loved it in there!


----------



## num1tigerfan

DD & DS playing at Castaway Cay 1/24/06.  They said we had the best weather of any of the Jan. cruises!  It was beautiful.  Even warn enough to be in the water!


----------



## Amlee




----------



## brack

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Heated stone chairs in the Vista Spa



Before I had my total hip replacement this past June my right hurt all the time from arthritis. While we were on the cruises I would spend hours in the Rain Forest laying on one of these. It was heavenly!


----------



## GoofyFD

cristit14 said:
			
		

>


Thats one hairy husband!


----------



## macphrsn

Delete


----------



## disneylover5

Snorkling at Castaway Cay


----------



## Queen2

awesome


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

I think everyone needs a mini "Vista Spa" in the basement with those warm stone chairs to relax on after a hard day.    

Hard at Work In Palo


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> I think everyone needs a mini "Vista Spa" in the basement with those warm stone chairs to relax on after a hard day.
> 
> Hard at Work In Palo


*Beautiful as usual  *

Pardon me for being curious,

What photo/art program do you use to edit and paint?

~colleen~


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> I think everyone needs a mini "Vista Spa" in the basement with those warm stone chairs to relax on after a hard day.
> 
> Hard at Work In Palo


Your pics are awesome...   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*My Girls, The Magic and a Celebrity in St Maarten*


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Thanks!      I used Photoshop 7 to add some angled brush strokes to that photo.  My wife took one look at it and said "IT'S TOO BLURRY!"  Sigh...   I thought it looked kind of neat actually.

Here's the original non-artsy version:


----------



## Michelle2

I thought that I would add our picture of the 2 behemoths in St, Maarten as well--and with the Celebrity too! I love those pics.


----------



## hooksenemy

DH and I loved those stone chairs, we actually spent time almost every day in that spa mainly to sit in the stone chairs.  When we returned from our cruise and were explaining to "non-cruisers" the luxuries on DCL they just couldn't picture how a "stone" chair would be comfortable    
Well as all of you who have sat know it is amazing - what an herbal tea and a stone lounge chair can do for you psyche   

thanks for sharing.


----------



## aiken4mickey

How do you include a photo on this thread?  I've got lots of great ones....love looking at other peoples....would love to include one of my own.....but, can't figure it out~Help!


----------



## Amlee

aiken4mickey said:
			
		

> How do you include a photo on this thread?  I've got lots of great ones....love looking at other peoples....would love to include one of my own.....but, can't figure it out~Help!




You have to get an account at either uploadit.org or photobucket.com   Once you do that just upload your pictures onto that site.  Then come back to this thread and open up a post like you normally would.    Below the size and color option is a little yellow button that looks like a landscape.   Click on that.   Paste the website that you picture is hosted on in the window that opens up.   Preview your post to make sure it works, but it should.


----------



## lvstitch

I love this picture:


----------



## disneylover5

aiken4mickey said:
			
		

> How do you include a photo on this thread?  I've got lots of great ones....love looking at other peoples....would love to include one of my own.....but, can't figure it out~Help!


I tried 4 times before I got it right...so don't be afraid!! We have had our turn figuring out how to make this work!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*CandianCruiser, I think that's a great way to save a blurry photo  *

~I'd frame it, I love your work~

May I now ask what equipment you use? Is it a pro model? I use a standard camera and get very frustrated when it doesn't do what I need...I have blurry issues in low light and a built in flash that's too bright 

Aiken4Mickey, You need a host to post 

Just about any photo host will do. I use photobucket, some use the DIS, some use webshots...some cost, some don't. Photobucket has a minimal charge if you exceed your bandwidth. I pay $25 for a year of unlimited use of my photobucket.

Once you have a host you paste the properties of the photo here, and add the image code. ~HTH~

~c~


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*My DCL pic for today...*


----------



## disneylover5

We loved our server....he would do anything to keep the kids laughing...each night they got a different word!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> ~I'd frame it, I love your work~
> 
> May I now ask what equipment you use? Is it a pro model? I use a standard camera and get very frustrated when it doesn't do what I need...I have blurry issues in low light and a built in flash that's too bright
> 
> ~c~



 Thanks.  I'm no camera expert, but I can share some tips that I follow.  I'm using a Canon Powershot S40 that I bought back in 2002.  I think the current model is the S80, but I hear the S70 is supposed to be pretty good too.  What camera do you have?






The S40 is a medium sized point and shoot camera with some handy manual settings.  For a small camera, I've been very happy with it, but the images come out a little on the soft side so I have to usually sharpen them up.  

I carry with me a small extendable tripod to take photos of lower lit areas.  For example, I took the image of the atrium below without using the flash, and the camera was mounted on my tripod.  I basically set my camera to manual mode, pick an F stop like F5.0 or something, set the exposure to 1.6 seconds (or whatever - I usually experiment with the time since some shots are too dark or too light), adjust for tungsten lighting, turn off the flash, set the self-timer to 2 seconds, and take the picture.  The 2 second self-timer eliminates camera shake from pressing the button.  Some cameras only have a 10 second sel-timer mode, but that's fine - you just need to wait 8 more seconds before the camera will take the photo.

You might want to experiment with your camera's manual mode to see what it can do.  If you don't want to lug around a tripod, you can just find any stationary thing to place your camera on to take the photo.  I use garbage cans, tables, ledges, walls, etc - anywhere that I can put the camera on so it's steady.  That reduces blur with the longer exposure times and darker lit areas when you aren't using a flash.  

Check the camera's setting to see if there is a setting to adjust the white balance or flash strength.  You can play with the settings if things are too bright.  I like using natural lighting as much as possible so that's why I bring along a tripod.  The small flash that's built into most point and shoot cameras is pretty limited to portrait photos of things fairly close to the camera.

If you have a fancier camera, you can set the ISO setting to 1600 or higher to take shots of the shows in the Walt Disney Theatre with the flash turned off.  The ISO increases the sensitivity in dim light so the pictures turn out brighter with less motion blur I think.  The drawback is that a higher ISO setting introduces graininess into the photo sometimes.

Other than that, take lots of shots and experiment a bit!


----------



## wkrider

Amlee said:
			
		

>


I love to see it when kids have conversations with the characters.  A lot of times I wish I could hear what they were talking about.  He sure knows how to pick who to have the conversations with...I wish I was that brave.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

This is my baby, she's two years old, my hubby and FIL bought it for me for Christmas. It's a great camera but seems to be missing some of the features you mentioned, like a timer and actual "nighttime" settings.  

I'm printing what you wrote, thank you-so I can follow all the adjustments and see if my camera has these settings~

1 more question, sorry~we can do this via PM if I'm clogging the thread 

Are you using filters? I've used a star filter to get the points on lights like that...those filters go on my manual Minolta SLR.

TIA, 
~colleen~


----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## Amlee

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> This is my baby, she's two years old, my hubby and FIL bought it for me for Christmas. It's a great camera but seems to be missing some of the features you mentioned, like a timer and actual "nighttime" settings.
> 
> I'm printing what you wrote, thank you-so I can follow all the adjustments and see if my camera has these settings~
> 
> 1 more question, sorry~we can do this via PM if I'm clogging the thread
> 
> Are you using filters? I've used a star filter to get the points on lights like that...those filters go on my manual Minolta SLR.
> 
> TIA,
> ~colleen~



Going to jump into this conversation  for a sec.     Do an internet search for your camera.    Sometimes a really smart person will figure out how to upload all the great features of a newer verison of a camera and then you can download it on to your older version and it's just as good as the new verison.

I know with one of my mothers camera I was able to download all of the new features on the 1000+ camera with out having to purchase the new camera.


----------



## Amlee

wkrider said:
			
		

> I love to see it when kids have conversations with the characters.  A lot of times I wish I could hear what they were talking about.  He sure knows how to pick who to have the conversations with...I wish I was that brave.



Thanks!!
He had a deep coversation with all of the characters.   It was so funny to watch, because he would get the characters so tickled.    We figured out he was telling them just how to spell his name and how old he was.   Then the characters would keep the conversation going with him.   They all knew his name by the end of the cruise.


----------



## AshAlytwins

I love the professional pictures that we had taken on the wonder...please share yours too!!!
This is ours...


----------



## Super Goof

Walking onto Serenity Bay on Castaway Cay.....Ah yes, peace and tranquility, blue sky, clear water, and sun.


----------



## TiggerKing

Okay, not exactly a DCL pic, but it is Disney related.  The fish in the bottom of the picture is called a Mickey Mouse Platy.  DW and I found them at Petsmart when buying fish for our new aquarium tonight!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Amlee said:
			
		

> Going to jump into this conversation  for a sec.     Do an internet search for your camera.    Sometimes a really smart person will figure out how to upload all the great features of a newer verison of a camera and then you can download it on to your older version and it's just as good as the new verison.
> 
> I know with one of my mothers camera I was able to download all of the new features on the 1000+ camera with out having to purchase the new camera.


*Thank you for the input  *

~I never would've thought of that~


----------



## tubaman

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Ever wonder where the Promenade deck leads to on Deck 4 forward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know.     Those are huge winches for the mooring lines and anchors.




It's scary the first time in there because your thinking "I this really the jogging path?"  But it is.


----------



## GoofyFD

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Okay, not exactly a DCL pic, but it is Disney related.  The fish in the bottom of the picture is called a Mickey Mouse Platy.  DW and I found them at Petsmart when buying fish for our new aquarium tonight!




I see Mickey!!!!


----------



## DIS NURSE

tubaman said:
			
		

> It's scary the first time in there because your thinking "I this really the jogging path?"  But it is.


I completely agree with you that this is "scary".......the first time I rounded Deck 4 (the track, if you will), I couldn't beleive that DCL lets the "public" near these very important parts of the ship! The guts of the ship are literally out there for anyone to mess with!  

.......that made me a little weary.....


----------



## DIS NURSE

.....So, how pathetic is this?.....I have seen the guts of the ship many times over and over (while doing laps) and I have yet to even visit Palo?  

.....I have been around these Boards awhile and have read no fewer than one hundred million great things about Palo.....but I have been admiring the inards of the Magic instead!

.......am I sick in the head, or what?


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Palo is nice, but it's no biggie.  I actually skipped out on "High Tea" when my DW booked it.  We had Palo booked for dinner and for brunch so I pretty much was Palo-overdosed as it was.      Besides, we're on *vacation* .  Who wants to dress up so much on holidays?     

It's more fun just to sit at the entrance to Palo and do some sketching with charcoal and chalk.

Here's a quick drawing I did:


----------



## TiggerKing

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Palo is nice, but it's no biggie.  I actually skipped out on "High Tea" when my DW booked it.  We had Palo booked for dinner and for brunch so I pretty much was Palo-overdosed as it was.      Besides, we're on *vacation* .  Who wants to dress up so much on holidays?
> 
> It's more fun just to sit at the entrance to Palo and do some sketching with charcoal and chalk.
> 
> Here's a quick drawing I did:



You crack me up!


----------



## AshAlytwins

Memories......


----------



## LongIslandMouse

My very sunburned dd after our day on the beach at CC.


----------



## Queen2

Good pictures    
Now  I have to learn how do add pictures here. not good picture of me Better of my young friend. This was taken April 2005 3 night Wonder


----------



## Amlee

One of the reasons we got to do 2 days at CC.


----------



## cristit14

Here are the kids in Lumiere's 




Here we are with Capt Mickey and Minnie


----------



## aiken4mickey

This was my dd 10th Birthday Surprise Cruise.....Mickey and Minnie wishing her a Happy Birthday.......and a plea to come back for the 11th!  (I'm totally working on that!!)


----------



## A Sunny Day

Palo brunch...


----------



## A Sunny Day

Still learning how to do this correctly.  I either get the image too large or too small.  

From "Twice Charmed"


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*(l-r) My DD, Mom, DDs BF and Myself. 
Right before our Christmas Formal Dinner 2005 *


----------



## aiken4mickey

The last night of our "Wonder"ful cruise.......saying "Goodbye" ....until next time......


----------



## LongIslandMouse

aiken...your girls are all so cute!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*My little Pirate Girl*


----------



## Queen2

Great photos, I love the one from Palo


----------



## BCV02

TiggerKing said:
			
		

>


My DS (7) just got one of these for his new 10gl tank. He named it Magic.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

It's nice to see that they offer those jumbo turkey legs at the Pirate Night buffet.  I've always wanted to try one of those in the parks, but since we usually take the late dinner seating I'm way too full to even look at food afterwards except to snap a few shots.  Maybe next time I'll have an opportunity to try one.

*Pirate Night Ice Carving (December 2005)*


----------



## zakatak

Such a peaceful moment in time....






A very empty (and early) beach...


----------



## aiken4mickey

This is something we always look forward to........What a Prince Charming!!


----------



## Bobbybear68

CMs off to work on CC!


----------



## cristit14

Here are the kids on Pirate night.  The first time we looked at these, I said something to DS about the food hanging off of his lip and he said that he was a pirate and he was supposed to have food hanging off because pirates don't have manners.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

That one pirate looks like he needs a shave.    

You probably can't see it in this photo, but have you ever noticed that there are Mickey Mouse hands on the clock at the terminal?

*DCL Terminal*






*Close-up*


----------



## cristit14

Yeah, he was a little rough around the edges.    
I never noticed that about the clock hands.  I just wanted to say I have really been enjoying your photos!


----------



## lmok

The photos that everyone is posting are really nice.  I love this thread!!


----------



## lmok

This is my oldest daughter on Castaway Cay.  This is my first picture and I'm not sure how to post with picture already open.     But at least I got this far.    


http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/lm2421/Castaway.jpg


----------



## aiken4mickey

This was taken on our Wonder 2004 cruise.......these are my 5 year old twins wearing outfits I made especially for the trip....


----------



## Jennifer48

aiken4mickey said:
			
		

> This was taken on our Wonder 2004 cruise.......these are my 5 year old twins wearing outfits I made especially for the trip....




Too cute!  Good work on those outfits.  They are great!


----------



## aiken4mickey

Because you liked....I had to share another......part of my excitement about Disney trips is creating something(s) special for my kids to wear.....This was one of my creations for our WDW trip last Jan....Cinderella is made of 1000's of french knots.....I also did...Snow White, Sleeping Beauty and Winnie the Pooh...I've also smocked outfits...Ariel, SW, Cinderella, etc......made bishop dresses out of Disney fabrics......I've created wardrobes for almost every size.  With my last girl approaching 7.......my time is running out on creating.....I do have fabric in reserve and a cruise in the "talks" so....at least one more wardrobe is to be created!


----------



## LoveMickey

Triton's on the Wonder. 

She's just sailing out now.  About 10 minutes late.


----------



## SweetSpot

The Magic in Alaska?  The trash can never looked like this when sailing through the Caribbean.


----------



## LongIslandMouse

Sweet spot, were was that pic taken?


----------



## DIS NURSE

wow!    That looks like our garbage can every Thursday morning down at the curb!


----------



## SweetSpot

LongIslandMouse:  In our back yard.  I could have posted this in a thread called "You know you're addicted to DCL when...".  We bought it on Ebay last year from a company that sells Disney surplus.  It's great to have for memories and perfect for around the pool.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

DD dancing at the Pirate Party.  She's wearing the yellow glow bracelet.


----------



## Jennifer48

aiken4mickey said:
			
		

> Because you liked....I had to share another......part of my excitement about Disney trips is creating something(s) special for my kids to wear.....This was one of my creations for our WDW trip last Jan....Cinderella is made of 1000's of french knots.....I also did...Snow White, Sleeping Beauty and Winnie the Pooh...I've also smocked outfits...Ariel, SW, Cinderella, etc......made bishop dresses out of Disney fabrics......I've created wardrobes for almost every size.  With my last girl approaching 7.......my time is running out on creating.....I do have fabric in reserve and a cruise in the "talks" so....at least one more wardrobe is to be created!



Holy Cow!!!  How you do find time to do anything else?  That Cinderella outfit is adorable


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

cristit14 said:
			
		

> ...  I just wanted to say I have really been enjoying your photos!


Thanks Christi!  It's nice to see your pictures too!

Here's a photo I took at the dock at Cozumel in 2004.  In hindsight, I guess I should have asked permission before taking their photos, but they were all smiling and not reaching for their guns so I think it was okay.      They sure take their port security pretty seriously there judging from the guns they had.


----------



## AshAlytwins




----------



## LongIslandMouse

SweetSpot said:
			
		

> LongIslandMouse:  In our back yard.  I could have posted this in a thread called "You know you're addicted to DCL when...".  We bought it on Ebay last year from a company that sells Disney surplus.  It's great to have for memories and perfect for around the pool.



OMG, that is too funny!  Great idea though!


----------



## woj68

SweetSpot said:
			
		

> The Magic in Alaska?  The trash can never looked like this when sailing through the Caribbean.



Snow?? 

Where/when were these pics taken?


----------



## aiken4mickey

YOu can almost hear the horn sound..........


----------



## Bobbybear68

Here's my DW with her favorite characters!


----------



## A Sunny Day




----------



## goin2disneyagain

A Sunny Day said:
			
		

>


Cool pic. Where was it taken??


----------



## A Sunny Day

goin2disneyagain said:
			
		

> Cool pic. Where was it taken??



This was taken at the beach on the property of Atlantis on Paradise Island, Bahama's.  The red flag was out to indicate the water was rough for swimming.


----------



## SweetSpot

woj68:  The snow covered trash can picture was taken in our yard in NJ yesterday after all that snow on Saturday.  My DH thought it would be a great picture of the day.  We got the cans last summer from Ebay.  A really big souvenier and I just tell everyone I chained myself to it refusing to get off the ship.


----------



## allears

Awesome picture.  Where is South Jersey are you from Sweetspot.


----------



## Queen2

the picture won't open for me


----------



## woj68

SweetSpot said:
			
		

> woj68:  The snow covered trash can picture was taken in our yard in NJ yesterday after all that snow on Saturday.  My DH thought it would be a great picture of the day.  We got the cans last summer from Ebay.  A really big souvenier and I just tell everyone I chained myself to it refusing to get off the ship.



Nice!

I guess that proves that you _really_ can find anything on eBay.


----------



## lvstitch

Last night on the Wonder during Till We Meet Again Chip and Dale were nice enough to pose for me:


----------



## SweetSpot

allears:  We're in Washington Township, Gloucester County.  What part are you in?  

It's true you really can buy anything on Ebay. I have to thank someone who posted the link as a joke on the DIS.  I clicked on the link and then for some strange reason had to have it.  It goes great with the fake palm trees I had to have too. (Tacky works for me apparently)  Keeps me dreaming of the Caribbean until I'm able to get back on the ship.


----------



## Queen2

goin2disneyagain   Thank-you great picture


----------



## Monstro




----------



## Queen2

looks like fun


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Queen2 said:
			
		

> goin2disneyagain   Thank-you great picture


Thanks but that wasn't my picture. I was complimenting the poster, A Sunny Day, that posted the photo.


----------



## brack

Monstro said:
			
		

>



No wonder it takes so long to catch an elevator! Cute picture though.


----------



## Queen2

Oh  I should have said thanks for posting it for me to see.     I knew it was someone elses.  Sometimes a forgotten word my up set the boat. No pun inteaded.  Sorry  sunny day


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Queen2 said:
			
		

> Oh  I should have said thanks for posting it for me to see.     I knew it was someone elses.  Sometimes a forgotten word my up set the boat. No pun inteaded.  Sorry  sunny day


Oh, I understand now.


----------



## mousetime

Those water trikes are harder to pedal than they look!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

LOL    it's a long way to pedal!  Nice shot.    

*Sunset, Key West, Florida - View From Dockside*


----------



## Queen2

Beautiful sunset


----------



## LongIslandMouse

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> LOL    it's a long way to peddle!  Nice shot.
> 
> *Sunset, Key West, Florida - View From Dockside*



CanadianCruiser, you have so many awsome photos!  Can you tell me how you make that nice frame around them?


----------



## aiken4mickey

Having to leave the Wonder.......and go back home!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

This is a picture of my girls when they found out they were going parasailing. They always wanted to do it, so I secretly signed them up. I told them that I  needed to go on the boat to get my camera batteries. They luckly wanted to go along, so when we got close to the parasailing place I suggested we watch. The instructor came out and called the parasailers names and I thought my girls were going to throw up....turned out they had a fantastic time and can't wait until November to do it again!!!


----------



## A Sunny Day

Getting ready to dock at Castaway Cay.


----------



## Johnna_Story




----------



## AshAlytwins

Johnna_Story said:
			
		

>




So cute...we are so jealous that you were there last week!!


----------



## Bobbybear68

The Magic at anchor in Grand Cayman.


----------



## Stinasmom

Since I finally figured out how to post pics...had to add one of my favorites: DH and I celebrating our 16th anniversary.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Stinasmom said:
			
		

> Since I finally figured out how to post pics...had to add one of my favorites: DH and I celebrating our 16th anniversary.


WOW, I missed this place. I don't remember seeing it, I guess I need to take another cruise so I can check it out.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

LongIslandMouse said:
			
		

> CanadianCruiser, you have so many awsome photos!  Can you tell me how you make that nice frame around them?



Thanks!  I actually use a program called Lumapix Fotofusion to add the frame and drop shadows around my images and export the image.  I then crop and resize them with a program called IRFANview.

There is a way to do it in Photoshop 7 as well.

Here's a free program that I found from this page:

frame software 

It's called Framefun, and you can download it from this site to create frames without having to use Fotofusion which is actually a collage making program.

For example, I used the Framefun settings:
Frame ABS 20, Colour white, Border ABS 24, Colour white, Shadow Blurred ABS 40, Shadow Angle 140 to get this image which I resized in IRFANview afterwards.  You can experiment with the settings to create all different frames.

*Cinamon Beach on St. John Island*


----------



## aiken4mickey

Girl's Night Out at Palo...


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> *One of the many beaches on St. John Island*



Another great photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

Thanks all for posting

We go on our first cruise this AUG,  keep those pics coming thanks.


----------



## Jennifer48

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> *One of the many beaches on St. John Island*



Postcard material!


----------



## AshAlytwins

Wish we were there....this is in December and it was 94 degrees in the shade!!





Somebody asked me about my Avatar, if it was you, please PM me agian!!!


----------



## aiken4mickey

Look Mom...We graduated!!  Do you think Graduate School is in our future???   Heck, I'll sign up too.


----------



## LongIslandMouse

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I actually use a program called Lumapix Fotofusion to add the frame and drop shadows around my images and export the image.  I then crop and resize them with a program called IRFANview.
> 
> There is a way to do it in Photoshop 7 as well.
> 
> Here's a free program that I found from this page:
> 
> frame software
> 
> It's called Framefun, and you can download it from this site to create frames without having to use Fotofusion which is actually a collage making program.
> 
> For example, I used the Framefun settings:
> Frame ABS 20, Colour white, Border ABS 24, Colour white, Shadow Blurred ABS 40, Shadow Angle 140 to get this image which I resized in IRFANview afterwards.  You can experiment with the settings to create all different frames.



Thanks CC, I just downloaded framefun and wheeeeeeee!, spent about a half hour on a couple of photos!!  I love doing stuff like that!  I actually have Adobe PS 7.0 on my computer but am too intimidated to try it, it's very "busy" when I open it up     But the frame fun is simple!  Thanks again!


----------



## LongIslandMouse

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> Wish we were there....this is in December and it was 94 degrees in the shade!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody asked me about my Avatar, if it was you, please PM me agian!!!



AATwins, that is one crowded beach!  I wasn't the one who asked about your avatar, but it's awsome!  I'm guessing you photoshopped it?  As I said in the prev. post, I am photoshop "challenged" and wouldn't know where to begin.   
Hey, did you guys take a train down to PC with your car?  That's a great idea!  Was it amtrack?


----------



## castlegazer

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I actually use a program called Lumapix Fotofusion to add the frame and drop shadows around my images and export the image. I then crop and resize them with a program called IRFANview.


 
I am a LumaPix Junkie!  There is no better program out there! I LOVE it so much! I scrapbook with it. Soooooooo much easier than PhotoShop. I crop and resize and fix with Lumapix alone.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Banana Boat at CC taken while on the Magic.


----------



## madaboutpooh

That banana boat ride looks like so much fun.  How many people fit on it?


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Pirate Night on the 2/4/06 Magic.  We also got a shot with Captain Hook that night, which was a blast for my little Stinkerbell:


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Pirate Night looks to be a big hit with the kiddies.      Have you seen the 2003 version of Peter Pan with Jeremy Sumpter?  There's been a few remakes of Peter Pan, but that one is my favorite.

 Glad you like the photos!

Yeah, Lumapix Fotofusion is a great program to make collages.  I made up some 16x20's with it and printed them out at Shutterfly.  Unfortunately, Shutterfly messed up the exposure and colours so the posters didn't turn out as nicely as I was hoping.  Photoshop is a little intimidating  , but I just use the simpler functions to do stuff now and then.

*Oceaneer lab Aquabot* 

It was cordoned off during our cruise so I think someone might have broken it.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Picture of the Magic at berth at CC


----------



## LoveMickey

Here's the Magic sailing out in December.  We were at Jetty Park the day before our Sunday "wonder"ful sail.


----------



## aiken4mickey

Mother-Daughter Birthday Cruise


----------



## tiggerwannabe

I can't believe Aisling didn't tell me to where my ears


----------



## AshAlytwins

Longislandmouse....I am not sure how i got that Avatar.....I can send it to you tough11
The Beach really wasn't crowed as it looks!!!
It was just so wonderful in December!!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

*Grand Case, St. Maarten* (December 2005)


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

*Palo Reception Desk*


----------



## Bobbybear68

Part of the Bridge tour. If I understand right you can't look down on the bridge anymore on the Magic.


----------



## allears

tiggerwannabe, where in New Jersey?


----------



## aiken4mickey

Dancing with Minnie!!!


----------



## goin2disneyagain

aiken4mickey said:
			
		

> Dancing with Minnie!!!


How cute!!


----------



## Billinaz

Nope, the expansion of the fitness area blocked it off......







			
				Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> Part of the Bridge tour. If I understand right you can't look down on the bridge anymore on the Magic.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

While I will not cruise until Aug,

I grab this image off the twoplams   cam today


----------



## AshAlytwins

Ct_TiggerFan said:
			
		

> While I will not cruise until Aug,
> 
> I grab this image off the twoplams   cam today


our favorite pre -cruise activity is trying to capture a Cruise ship photo off of that site!!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

allears said:
			
		

> tiggerwannabe, where in New Jersey?


Central Jersey, Burlington County, west side, along the Delaware River 

And you?

~c~


----------



## Monstro

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> *Grand Case, St. Maarten* (December 2005)




Nice picture C.Cruiser2.  I'd like to see it with a white frame?


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Sigh... go to all that trouble to make a blue frame, and what do people prefer seeing?    

*Grand Case, St. Maarten, revisited in white*


----------



## allears

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> Central Jersey, Burlington County, west side, along the Delaware River
> 
> And you?
> 
> ~c~



Camden county, right off the walt whitman bridge.  I work in burlington county, Medford.


----------



## LongIslandMouse

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Sigh... go to all that trouble to make a blue frame, and what do people prefer seeing?


  
you're developing quite the fan club aren't you


----------



## Monstro

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Sigh... go to all that trouble to make a blue frame, and what do people prefer seeing?
> 
> *Grand Case, St. Maarten, revisited in white*



Ah  Yes.... much better!   Where do you host your pictures?  And, yes I'm a big fan.  You have a great eye for pictures.

Jeff


----------



## LoveMickey

Approaching CC December 2005 - Wonder


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Sigh... go to all that trouble to make a blue frame, and what do people prefer seeing?
> 
> *Grand Case, St. Maarten, revisited in white*


It's a beautiful picture with either the white or the blue frame. Your photos are amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Thanks!  I like taking pictures, but sometimes my wife thinks I'm too much of a shutterbug   .  It's nice though to have a large collection of pictures since you have a lot to choose from when making photo albums.

I use www.imageshack.us to host the photos.  They do limit the size of the photo so I usually limit the images to around 640 x 480 or 800 x 600 with a save quality of 80 to keep the size down.

*One of the glass lamps in Palo*


----------



## unixadm

allears said:
			
		

> Camden county, right off the walt whitman bridge.  I work in burlington county, Medford.



Originally from Camden County.....Chews Landing/Blackwood area, and my wife is from Somerdale.   Seems like a lot of Jersians here!


----------



## M<3'sMickey

SweetSpot said:
			
		

> The Magic in Alaska?  The trash can never looked like this when sailing through the Caribbean.



This is awesome! I would love one for my house or some other type of Cruise stuff like this! Any recommendations on what to put in for the search on eBay or if you know where to still find the link for someone selling stuff like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

*Wedding Cake, Galley Tour, December 2004*


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> *Wedding Cake, Galley Tour, December 2004*


Wow, what a beautiful cake. Makes me want to get married just so I can get that cake.


----------



## Monstro

M<3'sMickey said:
			
		

> This is awesome! I would love one for my house or some other type of Cruise stuff like this! Any recommendations on what to put in for the search on eBay or if you know where to still find the link for someone selling stuff like this?
> 
> Thanks!




Enter "Disney Cruise Line" in the Ebay search field.  I remember seeing this on Ebay.  How funny - a Disboard member won it.

Jeff


----------



## Monstro

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> *Wedding Cake, Galley Tour, December 2004*




Now this one needs a blue border....  jk!     

Jeff


----------



## allears

unixadm said:
			
		

> Originally from Camden County.....Chews Landing/Blackwood area, and my wife is from Somerdale.   Seems like a lot of Jersians here!




Just down the road, we're in mt ephraim.


----------



## nskjerven

Not sure why this is coming out so small....tiggie...call me we need to tawk...

I'll be emailing it to you all (you know who you are)


----------



## SweetSpot

M<3'sMickey said:
			
		

> This is awesome! I would love one for my house or some other type of Cruise stuff like this! Any recommendations on what to put in for the search on eBay or if you know where to still find the link for someone selling stuff like this?
> 
> Thanks!



I bought it from a seller called MouseSurplus on Ebay.  The sell so many interesting things from the parks, etc. Someone posted a link on the Dis and I was crazy enough to buy it. It really is a great poolside trash can. It was a bit beaten up but still in great shape. Careful it can get addicting.


----------



## Monstro




----------



## FletcherMem0rial

*I gotcha covered Nan, it turned out so pretty didn't it  *






~tigg~


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great pics everyone!  I finally put a couple on photobucket.com, posted them to another thread - they were giant!    How do you make them smaller?      I would like to share a few of mine, also.


----------



## rocketralph

MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!  I finally put a couple on photobucket.com, posted them to another thread - they were giant!    How do you make them smaller?      I would like to share a few of mine, also.


You would use a photo editing software. I use ACDSee but you can use Paint.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Until we meet again!


----------



## TiggerKing

MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone!  I finally put a couple on photobucket.com, posted them to another thread - they were giant!    How do you make them smaller?      I would like to share a few of mine, also.



Photobucket also has the ability to reduce the size of the picture.  You can reduce it to 75, 50 and 25 percent of its original size.  But, just remember, once you reduce it on photobucket, there is no going back if you get it too small.  You would have to upload the picture again and start over.  The option to change the size is under each individual photo after it has been uploaded.


----------



## unixadm

From the top of Paradise Point in St. Thomas


----------



## AshAlytwins

My twins and DH relaxing in the warm sea in December!!!! Only with the magic of Disney!!!


----------



## woj68

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> My twins and DH relaxing in the warm sea in December!!!! Only with the magic of Disney!!!



We're going this December around the same time that you guys went. 

Just curious on how warm   / cold   the water was at CC?

Thanks.


----------



## AshAlytwins

WOJ68...the water was nice and warm. The air temperature was in the aftenoon 94 in the shade. When we left home it was 29, so we thought the weather and water temps were fantastic!!!!


----------



## lvstitch

I love this picture.  I found it in one of the forward staircases.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

unixadm said:
			
		

> From the top of Paradise Point in St. Thomas


What a pretty pic.


----------



## Queen2

Great photo of St Thomas. I love the colors.


----------



## dclcruzer

My brother (10) got to be buds with one of the counclers (sp?) so he let him start the music to start the sail away party on our cruise in Dec. 05. Or was it just the hat? (which is SO mine!! lol)


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Okay, I've sworn off using the goofy blue frames from now on.    

But I didn't say anything about Goofy photos!

*Disney Magic Atrium Staircase Railing, December 2004*


----------



## Monstro

Another good one Canadiancruiser2.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

The main elevators in the atrium.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Photobucket also has the ability to reduce the size of the picture.  You can reduce it to 75, 50 and 25 percent of its original size.  But, just remember, once you reduce it on photobucket, there is no going back if you get it too small.  You would have to upload the picture again and start over.  The option to change the size is under each individual photo after it has been uploaded.



Thanks!  I'll try it!


----------



## unixadm

From the Welcome Aboard Show:


----------



## TiggerKing

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Okay, I've sworn off using the goofy blue frames from now on.
> 
> But I didn't say anything about Goofy photos!
> 
> *Disney Magic Atrium Staircase Railing, December 2004*



Uh oh!  CC2 is starting to go artsy on us now!


----------



## Bobbybear68

Key West in September. We took the orange bus on a tour of the whole city. Very interesting.


----------



## purplern

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Okay, I've sworn off using the goofy blue frames from now on.
> 
> But I didn't say anything about Goofy photos!
> 
> *Disney Magic Atrium Staircase Railing, December 2004*



I like the blue frame


----------



## AshAlytwins

There are always enough tubes and rafts!!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

A few of you posters have asked me about my Avatar. Here it is, I htink you if you right click on it you can save it then.


----------



## Superslew

Okay, here is my first attempt at posting a pic.  This was Valentines Day on the Wonder.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Sailing away party from my May 2004 cruise.


----------



## dclcruzer

Superslew said:
			
		

> Okay, here is my first attempt at posting a pic. This was Valentines Day on the Wonder.


 




We disembarked the magic Dec 31st 05 and on the 30th I was in the teen party in studio sea and saw the same thing being done to the atrium but with silver, gold, and white balloons for New Years! It was really cool to see them at work ( but aren't they always?) doing this that night. They actually had someone standing on top of the Luimers restraunt sign hanging them up.It was pretty cool. (sorry I sound so lame)


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

* Hi Tori...since you're here...here's a couple just for you  * 











*And here is my favorite photo I found wandering the stairwells of the Magic  *






~Tigg~


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

purplern said:
			
		

> I like the blue frame



 My fanclub    - they taunt me so!

  There's just no pleasing _*all*_ of the people all of the time!

*Cruz Bay, St. John Island*


----------



## TiggerKing

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> My fanclub    - they taunt me so!
> 
> There's just no pleasing _*all*_ of the people all of the time!
> 
> *Cruz Bay, St. John Island*



You know, that picture would look a LOT better if the wood were a little darker and there weren't so much knurling on the frame....


----------



## AshAlytwins

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> You know, that picture would look a LOT better if the wood were a little darker and there weren't so much knurling on the frame....


   
This is a fun new game!!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

My attempt at black and white photography!!!


----------



## Marypoppinsiam

I love your B&W picture! It is truly a classic picture. Thanks for sharing


----------



## castlegazer

Oh my God CC2 - you have to tell me, this fellow Lumapix junkie, how you did that one.  Do you have a *png of a frame?  Or does your lumapix have this as an option?  I have frames as *pngs, but just wanted to check if I need to update.  

That is a spectacular photo - and an amazing memory for me.  Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful photos!!!!!  That one is going to be stolen by me for my desktop here at work.  Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

Marypoppinsiam said:
			
		

> I love your B&W picture! It is truly a classic picture. Thanks for sharing


Thanks so much..you made my day with that compliment!!


----------



## Bobbybear68

Mickey in front of the big ship model


----------



## Superslew

Okay, you gotta like this one!


----------



## AshAlytwins

Superslew said:
			
		

> Okay, you gotta like this one!


Nice photo...brings back memories.
Hay, how was a cat. 6....I debating on that instead of a cat. 5 for Nov. We have 4 in our family, how many did you have??


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Superslew said:
			
		

> Okay, you gotta like this one!


I like this, it's nice.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> You know, that picture would look a LOT better if the wood were a little darker and there weren't so much knurling on the frame....


----------



## goin2disneyagain




----------



## Superslew

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> Nice photo...brings back memories.
> Hay, how was a cat. 6....I debating on that instead of a cat. 5 for Nov. We have 4 in our family, how many did you have??



Well, I don't honestly know the difference between a 5 or a 6, but the 6 was great for us.  There were 4 of us.  The bed was quite large, the couch became another bed and then the one drops from the ceiling.  My kids used those and had no problems.  It was great to have the balcony too, especially in the morning or late at night.


----------



## dclcruzer

FletcherMem0rial said:
			
		

> * Hi Tori...since you're here...here's a couple just for you  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here is my favorite photo I found wandering the stairwells of the Magic  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Tigg~


 



Thanks! Could my parents be any weirder!? My mother just HAD to wear my hat! lol


----------



## dclcruzer

We took this on the BIG screen on deck. I remember falling asleep watching Cinderella out there! My dad had to wake me up before I got burnt! hehe It was so peaceful and relaxing


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> You know, that picture would look a LOT better if the wood were a little darker and there weren't so much knurling on the frame....



ArrrrghhHHhHHhhHhhh!!!!!       

You just _know_ that the frames are just gonna get bigger and bigger now, don't you?    

*Mr. M. Mouse*






BTW, here's a link to the new framing program I've been playing around with:

http://www.download.com/Framing-Studio/3000-2204_4-10498282.html


----------



## AshAlytwins

Disney details even on the trams!!!!


----------



## TiggerKing

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> ArrrrghhHHhHHhhHhhh!!!!!
> 
> You just _know_ that the frames are just gonna get bigger and bigger now, don't you?
> 
> *Mr. M. Mouse*
> 
> BTW, here's a link to the new framing program I've been playing around with:
> 
> http://www.download.com/Framing-Studio/3000-2204_4-10498282.html




Great concept with Mr. M. Mouse, but shouldn't that frame be more golden for his formal night?

 CC2 is going to go crazy by the time we finish with him!


----------



## AshAlytwins

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Great concept with Mr. M. Mouse, but shouldn't that frame be more golden for his formal night?
> 
> CC2 is going to go crazy by the time we finish with him!



You know that was my thought too  !!! a golden frame for the Golden Mickey!!! Get to it CC2!!!


----------



## Superslew

Today I give you 3 pics taken of that georgeous wall behind the elevators on deck 6 of the Wonder.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Bobbybear68

Another Key West picture


----------



## dclcruzer

Gotta get a head start on meeting the characters before you get on the ship!


----------



## woj68

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> Another Key West picture



Hey Bobbybear, we were on the same Western cruise as you. 

Check out my pic!   

Scary huh?


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

dclcruzer said:
			
		

> Gotta get a head start on meeting the characters before you get on the ship!


*Cool! Did your parents accidentally give him hidden mickey ears?   *

Superslew, very nice  

...I hope to see the Wonder one day soon


----------



## goin2disneyagain




----------



## dclcruzer

FletcherMem0rial said:
			
		

> *Cool! Did your parents accidentally give him hidden mickey ears?  *
> 
> Superslew, very nice
> 
> ...I hope to see the Wonder one day soon


 

No we actually didn't plan that. I didn't realize it either until you said something! That's too neat


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Okay, no more wacky frame mania for me.  It's back to the basics.

*Fort Louis, St. Maarten*


----------



## Bobbybear68

woj68 said:
			
		

> Hey Bobbybear, we were on the same Western cruise as you.
> 
> Check out my pic!
> 
> Scary huh?




So it was you that was standing next to me taking pictures. I must say I have enjoyed all the pictures you have posted on the boards since our trip.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Key West was a nice place to take pictures!


----------



## woj68

Thanks Bob.   

As long as we're on a KW theme, here's another of a banyon tree in Key West.


----------



## FletcherMem0rial

_~Posted by Tiggerwannabe~_


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Hey that's funny - I have almost the exact same photo as you from the same angle.

*Mickey Pool Slide, Disney Magic, December 2005*


----------



## goin2disneyagain

The beach on Grand Cayman.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

*Caneel Bay, St. John Island, December 2003*


----------



## unixadm




----------



## woj68

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> *Caneel Bay, St. John Island, December 2003*



Another great pic CC2.   

Are you using a digital point & shoot camera or an SLR?


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Thanks woj68!  I used my Canon Powershot S40 4.0 megapixel point and shoot camera for all the photos I've posted except for a couple of fireworks pictures at Epcot which I used my FIL's Powershot G6.  

The S40's been a very good all around camera for me, and I like the fact that it has many manual settings as well.  Most of the time though I just set it on "AUTO," and it seems to turn out okay.  I think the current model is the S70 or S80 these days.  

I recently bought a G6 to use since I liked my FIL's camera, but I find it's not as convenient to lug around since it's a lot bigger.  the S series cameras are nice and small so you can quickly take it out, take a snap, and be on your way.  It's also nice to be able to just place it into a camera bag on your belt or keep it in your pocket.

What camera are you using?


----------



## woj68

I've been using a Canon Powershot SD300 (4mp). It's a great little camera. Takes great pictures and slips easily into your pocket. I carried it everywhere with me on the ship. But there were a lot of times where it let me down. Especially those indoor shots where I didn't want to use a flash and didn't have enough ISO speed to get the right shot without the blurriness. Pics turned out with a lot of noise. That's where I missed not having an SLR. 

So I've been doing some research on the digital SLRs on the market now. I really like the Canon EOS 20D.   

I hope to have that camera with us on our next cruise in December. Just need to save up a little more money from my paper route!   

Here's another pic taken with my Canon SD300 while strolling through Key West in September. I like the colors in this one. Makes for a nice wallpaper on the PC. 

Kevin


----------



## Bobbybear68

Another Key West picture. If I ever get back I am going to rent one of these.


----------



## AshAlytwins

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Okay, no more wacky frame mania for me.  It's back to the basics.
> 
> *Fort Louis, St. Maarten*


I am starting a petition to bring back the frames!!!!
Please sign below!!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

LOL I think it's in everyone's best interest (including my sanity) that we just forget about all those gaudy frames and stick with the basics.   

*Dawn Beach, December 2003*


----------



## Bobbybear68

My picture of the Mickey Pool


----------



## AshAlytwins

I love the pretty yellow lifeboats!!!!


----------



## cristit14

Here is a picture taken from the Doubloon on St. Thomas.  I think it is the last picture I took before I took a swim with the camera in the harbor.


----------



## mmouse37

My SIL doing her impression of "I am the King of the World"...taken from back of Secret Deck on Dec 7.







x
x
x


----------



## AshAlytwins

cristit14 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture taken from the Doubloon on St. Thomas.  I think it is the last picture I took before I took a swim with the camera in the harbor.


Ok...you have to share....what happened????


----------



## cristit14

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> Ok...you have to share....what happened????



Let's just say I thought I needed more snorkeling time...   

Okay, actually what happened was...  We had just gotten off of the Doubloon after our excursion and were walking along the small pier next to the Doubloon.  I was busy talking to our new friends that we met on the excursion and wasn't watching where I was going.  I ended up walking right off of the side of the pier and ended up in the harbor.       I felt pretty stupid......  My first thought as I hit the water was..."I can't believe I just walked off the pier" and my second was, "Swim up quick, the kids are freaking out!"  DD did freak out pretty bad.  She knows that I don't swim well.  I always said that I could swim enough to save myself and now I know that is true.  Luckily I wasn't hurt very bad and the rest of the trip was great!  We will always have a story about this trip!  My DS 7 will never let me forget it, he keeps telling me that if we are ever on a pier again that I should hold Daddy's hand so I don't fall in.


----------



## AshAlytwins

Oh my...I am not sure if I should laugh or not???
Glad you were not hurt, but what a memory!!!!


----------



## cristit14

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> Oh my...I am not sure if I should laugh or not???
> Glad you were not hurt, but what a memory!!!!




Oh go ahead and laugh.....    
Everyone who has heard the story sure did.     
I was actually laughing right after it happened.... maybe hysterical laughter?    At least until I noticed the blood dripping down my leg and then the pain...     Once I got some motrin in me though I was fine...oh and a bahama mama help ease the pain too.....


----------



## AshAlytwins

Ahhhh a Bahama Mama...the cureall for whatever hurts you!!!


----------



## goin2disneyagain




----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Darn!  I wish I was there to capture a few action shots of you taking that dip into the water, Cristi!    I'd even use a nice ocean blue frame especially for you.     My DW told me that you guys were on the same December 2005 cruise that we took.

*Chihuly Chandelier, December 2005* 






Visit Dale Chihuly's site, and check out the incredible glass art he makes.

http://www.chihuly.com/


----------



## AshAlytwins

Sadly leaving CC!!!


----------



## Bobbybear68

Look what I found walking the halls one night on the Magic. (More like 10:00 PM)


----------



## woj68

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> Look what I found walking the halls one night on the Magic. (More like 10:00 PM)



Nice pic Bob!   

I thought I saw all the characters and their costumes, but I never saw Goofy before he had his morning coffee.


----------



## unixadm

Docked at St. Maarten


----------



## awoltoday

window in the terminal.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Pluto in front of the Magic on CC being silly.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Hey that's a great shot of Pluto!  

*Castaway Cay, December 2004*


----------



## cristit14

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Darn!  I wish I was there to capture a few action shots of you taking that dip into the water, Cristi!    I'd even use a nice ocean blue frame especially for you.     My DW told me that you guys were on the same December 2005 cruise that we took.
> 
> *Chihuly Chandelier, December 2005*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Dale Chihuly's site, and check out the incredible glass art he makes.
> 
> http://www.chihuly.com/



Gee.... thanks.....    Everyone asked me if DH managed to get it on video.    
Wasn't the cruise great!!!  Absolutely perfect day on Castaway Cay!!!!


----------



## Queen2

I spent the whole evening looking at 193 pcitures of the day. Wow the pictures are great. I loved all the sunsets & storm pictures. I really enjoyed looking at the thread.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Hey that's a great shot of Pluto!


Thanks!!   

Chip or Dale (don't remember which) at the Character Breakfast on the Magic!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

goin2disneyagain said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> 
> Chip or Dale (don't remember which) at the Character Breakfast on the Magic!!



Chip has the chocolate chip nose, so above is Chip, lol.

Penny


----------



## goin2disneyagain

pjpoohbear said:
			
		

> Chip has the chocolate chip nose, so above is Chip, lol.
> 
> Penny


Thanks!! I never noticed that before.


----------



## Bobbybear68

Some more CC


----------



## AshAlytwins




----------



## kathybeany

These are some of the most amazing pictures I've ever seen.  I spent many hours yesterday and today looking at them all.  I feel like I've already been on several cruises just by looking at all of your pictures.  Keep up the great job everyone!


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 





[/IMG] 
Couldn't decide which one to post so I did both.


----------



## AshAlytwins

kathybeany said:
			
		

> These are some of the most amazing pictures I've ever seen.  I spent many hours yesterday and today looking at them all.  I feel like I've already been on several cruises just by looking at all of your pictures.  Keep up the great job everyone!


Is there anything in particular you want to see...I believe we take requests!!!


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

This is DH and I after DH consumed *several* free Cosmopolitans.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Another photo from our Character Breakfast on the Magic.


----------



## Holly&Joesmommy

cristit14 said:
			
		

> Let's just say I thought I needed more snorkeling time...
> 
> Okay, actually what happened was...  We had just gotten off of the Doubloon after our excursion and were walking along the small pier next to the Doubloon.  I was busy talking to our new friends that we met on the excursion and wasn't watching where I was going.  I ended up walking right off of the side of the pier and ended up in the harbor.       I felt pretty stupid......  My first thought as I hit the water was..."I can't believe I just walked off the pier" and my second was, "Swim up quick, the kids are freaking out!"  DD did freak out pretty bad.  She knows that I don't swim well.  I always said that I could swim enough to save myself and now I know that is true.  Luckily I wasn't hurt very bad and the rest of the trip was great!  We will always have a story about this trip!  My DS 7 will never let me forget it, he keeps telling me that if we are ever on a pier again that I should hold Daddy's hand so I don't fall in.



Oh MY!!!       I am laughing so hard I am crying,..and my DH is asleep beside me, and I am trying my best to keep it down but that story is one of the best I've heard in a long time!!!   THANKS SO MUCH for sharing!


----------



## GoofyFD

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cristit14

Holly&Joesmommy said:
			
		

> Oh MY!!!       I am laughing so hard I am crying,..and my DH is asleep beside me, and I am trying my best to keep it down but that story is one of the best I've heard in a long time!!!   THANKS SO MUCH for sharing!




I'm glad I gave you a good laugh.    We all need to laugh more often.  I will never live this one down.....


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Castaway Cay


----------



## zoesmama

Thought you'd enjoy this picture.


----------



## dclcruzer

On deck checking out everything as soon as we boarded.


----------



## goin2disneyagain




----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

The port at St. Maarten.


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] No worries man


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] No worries man  We loved this sign in Curacao. I wonder if the bridge is done yet?
OOPS! Double post


----------



## goin2disneyagain

This was taken on CC. Ignore the top of my niece's head, she unexpectedly popped up right as I snapped the photo. I wasn't intentionally trying to chop her head off.


----------



## dclcruzer

My brother and I with our servers! Man do I miss those guys!


----------



## dclcruzer

All these pictures are looking awesome! I was just tlaking to my friend aboiut the cruise before this. She has been on 1 and was on it last year for thanksgiving! Keep em comin everyone!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

I haven't posted for a while.     Here's a photo that most DCL cruisers would recognize pretty quickly.

*Now where would you be having a meal like this one?*


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG]                                                                                   My DS on one of a million trips down the slide


----------



## AshAlytwins

One of the great photos we got from Shutters it is a picture of a picture)


----------



## DutchsMommy

Boys will be Boys............What a Ham!


----------



## DutchsMommy

Beach Wheelchairs on CC..........


----------



## DutchsMommy

Mats laid out for kids late in the Club...

PS - I am hoping these photos help some people visualize questions I know have come up on the boards before - they certainly aren't for their artist quality LOL!!


----------



## momofmmsd5

Now that I can psot pics this is one of my favorites of youngest DS on our first cruise last May. We did the land/sea that time and rebooked for this Dec. 9th's double dip! looking at all these pictures December can't come soon enough!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

We aren't taking another Disney cruise til 2007   We are trying another cruise line this Sept. We feel like such tratiors but the family voted & we lost. So til 2007 we'll live through you guys. Keep the pictures coming! Here's one of our favorite DCL picture from our last Magic cruise.


----------



## Jennifer48

goin2disneyagain said:
			
		

> Castaway Cay




I can't wait to see Mt. Rustmore.  Can you please tell me where this is located on Castaway Cay?  TIA!


----------



## schwaja3

Amlee said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> He had a deep coversation with all of the characters.   It was so funny to watch, because he would get the characters so tickled.    We figured out he was telling them just how to spell his name and how old he was.   Then the characters would keep the conversation going with him.   They all knew his name by the end of the cruise.



I have a question about this. I thought the characters didn't talk? In the park, the only ones who talk are the "face" chars. Ones like Snow White, not Mickey or Pooh.

Who did they talk to?


----------



## goin2disneyagain

The Magic docked at Castaway Cay.


----------



## MikeysDad




----------



## goin2disneyagain

MikeysDad said:
			
		

>


Where is that at? Castaway Cay?


----------



## disneycrazzzy

Over the past two days, I've perused all 195 pages of this thread.  Awesome! Here is my contribution of something I didn't see posted:






The submarine from the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ride that was sunk at Castaway Cay.  September 2, 2005.  I got close enough to tell that it really is a ride vehicle.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

disneycrazzzy said:
			
		

> Over the past two days, I've perused all 195 pages of this thread.  Awesome! Here is my contribution of something I didn't see posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The submarine from the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ride that was sunk at Castaway Cay.  September 2, 2005.  I got close enough to tell that it really is a ride vehicle.


So that is what happened to that ride. I used to love that ride when I was a kid.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

GOVAC24 said:
			
		

> We aren't taking another Disney cruise til 2007   We are trying another cruise line this Sept. We feel like such tratiors but the family voted & we lost. So til 2007 we'll live through you guys. Keep the pictures coming! Here's one of our favorite DCL picture from our last Magic cruise.



When were you  in St. Thomas?  I swear I have the same picture with the other cruise ships from 12/14/05.


----------



## MikeysDad

goin2disneyagain said:
			
		

> Where is that at? Castaway Cay?



Yes, from the Thanksgiving 2005 7 day cruise.


----------



## MikeysDad

Costa Maya Nov2005





Departing Costa Maya Nov2005





Castaway Cay 2004


----------



## mmouse37

Jennifer48 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see Mt. Rustmore.  Can you please tell me where this is located on Castaway Cay?  TIA!



You can't miss Mt. Rustmore...it is on the path on the way to the family beach, just before you get to the gift shop...the characters are there sometimes for photo ops.

There are a few pics of Mt. Rustmore on this thread....it really is an icon of CC!!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

*Catching Some Rays on the Aft Deck*


----------



## lvstitch

Wishing I was standing there right now.


----------



## momofmmsd5

My older kids at CC








and the baby enjoying CC as well! He did that with his feet the whole vacation and we just got the biggest kick out of it!


----------



## PerryGreen

Awesome pictures, ya'll.  I am still too new to post pics in the forums, but I have some great ones from my first (and definitely not last) trip on the Wonder.  The avatar I am using comes from a picture I took off the side one night at sunset.  I'll post the full picture when I am allowed.  Look forward to some great discussions!


----------



## GOVAC24

That picture was taken in May 2004. We were on the way to Mountain Top & the Great House. The view is great isn't!



			
				MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> When were you  in St. Thomas?  I swear I have the same picture with the other cruise ships from 12/14/05.


----------



## Joyful!

Sunrise and Sunset at key West


----------



## GOVAC24

LOVELY PICTURES!


----------



## scottishwee35

Joyful! said:
			
		

> Sunrise and Sunset at key West



OH WHAT A BEAUTIFUL PICTURES   

SCOTTISHWEE35


----------



## PerryGreen

Castaway Cay:






From the side of the ship (I actually got up and left the table at dinner to go take this picture.):


----------



## Bobbybear68

Here is the Magic tied up in Key West


----------



## Queen2

awesome pictures


----------



## ansky922

I have been spending many sleepless nights    going thru this thread and I must say it was worth it all theses pics are amazing.

My DH loves taking pics we get some great ones of WDW so I cant wait to see how he does on DCL. 

The more I look the more I want to see    
great job everyone


----------



## LongIslandMouse

I've snagged quite a few of ya'lls pics. for my album since I was busy toting a 1 and 2 yo. on our 4 day last July   

Here is one taken as we were on the boatride to Atlantis.


----------



## need_a_Disney_fix

Watching POTC movie on the Dumbotron after fireworks. This was a highlight of the cruise for  us. Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## Mi3stooges

A hidden Mickey at front of ship


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Our Fabulous Tablemates! The Last Breakfast *


----------



## Dixielady908

I have been totally enjoying all your pictures.....this will be our first curise and I cannot wait...thanks for sharing...

 Denise


----------



## Jennifer48

PerryGreen said:
			
		

> Castaway Cay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the side of the ship (I actually got up and left the table at dinner to go take this picture.):



Both are fabulous photos!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woj68

Bobbybear68 said:
			
		

> Here is the Magic tied up in Key West



Hey Bobby - I think we were following each other around that week.!   

Here's my version of your Key West photo.


----------



## LoveMickey

This picture of Lilo came out very interesting.


----------



## Rena75

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> A few of you posters have asked me about my Avatar. Here it is, I htink you if you right click on it you can save it then.




I love this Avatar.  Is there somewhere to get a bigger copy of it?  I'd like to use it to make a pillowcase for my daughter.

I love looking at all the pictures.  Our cruise is getting closer and we are so excited!!!

Thanks!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*6am...*


----------



## Mi3stooges




----------



## goin2disneyagain

Mi3stooges said:
			
		

>


What is that? It looks like a headboard but I am guessing that it is not.


----------



## Bobbybear68

I think Key West was a favorite of mine. Here is the Key Lime guy. I saw him on the Food Channel before our trip, but he kind of pop up out of nowhere on our tour of Key West.


----------



## rjh8115




----------



## Mi3stooges

goin2disneyagain said:
			
		

> What is that? It looks like a headboard but I am guessing that it is not.


It's on deck 4, a bench with life jackets in it!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

Rena75 said:
			
		

> I love this Avatar.  Is there somewhere to get a bigger copy of it?  I'd like to use it to make a pillowcase for my daughter.
> 
> I love looking at all the pictures.  Our cruise is getting closer and we are so excited!!!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,
If you google "Mickey Cloud" then the picture I use will show up. Let me know if you cannot find it!!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

Be sure to get your picture taken on the Icecream bench outside The Atlantis resort!!!!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Great Bay Beach, St Maarten.


----------



## LisaSp

The Magic while docked in St. Maarten, last Tues March 7th. Hope this works...if so, look out!


----------



## LisaSp

OK here are a couple from last Tuesday's Pirate Night on the Magic--I got some really cool fireworks shots!


----------



## Mi3stooges

Walking back to the ship on CC...


----------



## jlowejd5

Been a while, so here's hoping I remember how to do this:

What's scarier than the Yeti?






Aaugh!!  Pirate Yeti!!  

Rode the ride on the 7th.  Put the pirate hat on it on the 9th.  I want to go back now.


----------



## Queen2

that is cute


----------



## Bobbybear68

Here is a picture of the port before sail away.


----------



## Rena75

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> Hi,
> If you google "Mickey Cloud" then the picture I use will show up. Let me know if you cannot find it!!!



LOL, I googled "Mickey Cloud" and got stuff about a baseball player!  

I did eventually find one photo of the Mickey cloud but it doesn't show the ears on Mickey!


----------



## Queen2

I bought these folders at Wal-mart for the children. Please feel free to alter any way you wish. Someone comes up with a good Idea I need one each for my Pirate night. Only wish I knew what night it is. I keep getting a different answer. 

Moved to "My New Design"


----------



## dclcruzer

The pirate nights are on different nights of different cruises i think. we had ours the night we were in St. Marteen because we were IN the Carribbean. I think it might be the night your in the grand caymans for the western. I am not totally sure?


----------



## repeatcruiser

dclcruzer said:
			
		

> The pirate nights are on different nights of different cruises i think. we had ours the night we were in St. Marteen because we were IN the Carribbean. I think it might be the night your in the grand caymans for the western. I am not totally sure?



Eastern - Tuesday
Western - Wednesday


----------



## Queen2

Thank-you


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

I am enjoying everyones pictures!  I can't wait to share our DCL pictures after our cruise on Aug. 31.      Keep them coming!


----------



## kshabare

As you get off in Costa Maya this is one of the views.

Norm


----------



## Queen2

nice pretty veiw


----------



## AshAlytwins

Rena75 said:
			
		

> LOL, I googled "Mickey Cloud" and got stuff about a baseball player!
> 
> I did eventually find one photo of the Mickey cloud but it doesn't show the ears on Mickey!


http://images.google.com/images?

http://images.google.com/images?q=Disney+Wonder&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&start=60&sa=N


Try that link!!!1


----------



## AshAlytwins

Rena75 said:
			
		

> LOL, I googled "Mickey Cloud" and got stuff about a baseball player!
> 
> I did eventually find one photo of the Mickey cloud but it doesn't show the ears on Mickey!


http://images.google.com/images?


http://images.google.com/images?q=Disney+Wonder&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&start=60&sa=N

Try the second link!!!!


----------



## AshAlytwins

Arriveing at CC!!!!


----------



## Rena75

AshAlytwins said:
			
		

> http://images.google.com/images?
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=Disney+Wonder&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&start=60&sa=N
> 
> Try the second link!!!!




Bless you, bless you!  Thanks so much!

I didn't think to google Disney Wonder.  But then again, we've been sick here (my son came home yesterday with a 104 temp)   so I haven't had a lot of time to wander.

Again, thank you!


----------



## Rena75

I've posted this picture before but it's one of my favorites from Nassau!


----------



## Joyful!

Dad dressed up as a pirate!    
We convinced him to have his photo taken as a pirate and to our surprise, this picture was even shown on the big screen during the "Remember the Magic" show!


----------



## Stephieann

disneycrazzzy said:
			
		

> Over the past two days, I've perused all 195 pages of this thread.  Awesome! Here is my contribution of something I didn't see posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The submarine from the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea ride that was sunk at Castaway Cay.  September 2, 2005.  I got close enough to tell that it really is a ride vehicle.


what kind of camera did you use to take that shot?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Our whole group of DISers on Christmas Night*


----------



## lbgraves

cristit14 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I gave you a good laugh.    We all need to laugh more often.  I will never live this one down.....



Not here with your DIS cruising friends either.


----------



## lbgraves

woj68 said:
			
		

> Nice pic Bob!
> 
> I thought I saw all the characters and their costumes, but I never saw Goofy before he had his morning coffee.



That was probably Goofy after going to the PJ party in the club & lab.   On our first cruise DD didn't want to go to the club but we had already figured out that the characters come out of Shutters so we sat in one of the comfy chairs on deck 4 waiting for Goofy to come by to go to the PJ party.  I wish that we had that cruise's pics online.


----------



## rocketralph

Very early in the morning on the Wonder.


----------



## rocketralph

Not a lot of action on the thread lately.  

A winding down beach at CC.


----------



## soleilmagie

Oh no! There was no picture of the day yesterday! Quick! We need one for today!


----------



## BCV02

[/IMG] 

It's a little fuzzy but here you go


----------



## dutch_girl_scout

Not sure I remember how but here goes:





Our view of the DCL terminal on the last morning we woke up. It was more fun to see it when we were leaving.


----------



## nskjerven

Here's one of my favorites with our fab photographer, Lui, on The Magic Xmas 2005






(eek, Tigg, why are my photos turning out so small in my posts)


----------



## DGH

Disney Magic approaching Castaway


----------



## Queen2

well now isn't that clever


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Cause your posting your thumbnails honey  *






(when I copied the properties of your photo there is a "th_" in front of the image name, I am simply editing out the "th_" )


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*~Karaoke Night at Studio Sea~*


----------



## wkrider

LAMPSKIES said:
			
		

> Myself and DW at CC the Friday after Thanksgiving when the Wonder and the Magic were having their "horn sound off".




This might be a stupid question but....

Are both ships docked or is one out to sea?  I looked at the maps and it is hard to tell if another ship could dack at the sme time on another part of the island.


----------



## nskjerven

Molly says "oh ya, that night was fun"  Next time she wants to Karaoke....


----------



## rocketralph

wkrider said:
			
		

> This might be a stupid question but....
> 
> Are both ships docked or is one out to sea?  I looked at the maps and it is hard to tell if another ship could dack at the sme time on another part of the island.


Since this was a friday, the Magic is docked at CC and the Wonder would be en-route to Nassua.  Would this be correct LAMPSKIES?


----------



## BethC1952

wkrider:

The Magic was docked at CC, and the Wonder did a "sail by" since we were in the neighborhood.  If you check the links in my sig, you can find other pictures (mine were taken from the Wonder) from that day.  The picture in my sig is DH and me having brunch at Palo with Magic and CC in the background.


----------



## clovely

Hi!  Just got off the Wonder Sunday.  I only have some of my pictures uploaded to photobucket so far so I'll start there - 1/day anyway, right?  

My first picture of the day...dd waiting for them to open up the slide right after we boarded....


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Whoa, it's getting hard to find time to visit this board, but we can't let this thread slip too far down...

*Disney Magic Poolside, December 2005*


----------



## wkrider

BethC1952 said:
			
		

> wkrider:
> 
> The Magic was docked at CC, and the Wonder did a "sail by" since we were in the neighborhood.  If you check the links in my sig, you can find other pictures (mine were taken from the Wonder) from that day.  The picture in my sig is DH and me having brunch at Palo with Magic and CC in the background.



Thanks a bunch....


----------



## AshAlytwins

Be sure to do the Atlantis Tour at Nassau and see the BIG fish!!!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*~Sailaway Sunset on the Magic~*


----------



## nzdisneymom

nskjerven said:
			
		

>



This is the picture I wanted more than anything on the ship - the one with Mickey and Minnie together.  The CM at Shutters told me it was the only time to have pictures made with Mickey and Minnie at the same time, so I wanted to get a family picture done - but no one in my family wanted to go to get dressed and go to dinner with me - so I got one by myself.  Of course that was the night after formal night where DS#1 fell apart at dinner and DS#2 puked his way out of Parrot Cay.  I think our table mates were glad to see just me at dinner that night (LOL).  But I think Minnie looks so beautiful in this picture and Mickey is handsome as always 

BTW, cute cute kids in this one, too.


----------



## GOVAC24

tiggerwannabe said:
			
		

> *~Sailaway Sunset on the Magic~*




Beautiful picture!


----------



## dclcruzer

About to go and check out the Stack on the Magic last Christmas right when we boarded....


I am almost in tears looking at these pictures...I WANNA GO BACK!!! hehe


----------

